
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (April 2015) - _whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards.<p>PS. No April Fools Day content please.
======
sinak
Electronic Frontier Foundation - [https://eff.org](https://eff.org) \- San
Francisco, CA - Frontend/Backend Developers, Technoactivist

The EFF fights for an Internet free of surveillance and censorship.

We're currently hiring frontend and backend web developers:
[https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/web-
developer](https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/web-developer)

We're also hiring a Technoactivist who'll bridge the technology and activism
teams: [https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/eff-seeks-techno-
acti...](https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/eff-seeks-techno-activist)

If you think you might be a fit for either role, take a moment and get in
touch.

A small sample of projects our technology and activism teams have worked on in
the last year:

\- Launched numerous projects including LetsEncrypt.org, Privacy Badger,
Surveillance Self-Defense, DearFCC.org, The Day We Fight Back, Trolling
Effects, Tor Challenge and others.

\- Worked with over 100 volunteer developers to crowdsource and populate
contact-congress, an open dataset describing the contact forms of members of
congress.

\- Created and open-sourced congress-forms: a delivery mechanism for sending
emails to congress based on the open data we crowdsourced.

\- Created a new (and soon-to-be open source) activism platform that’s
currently live at act.eff.org.

\- Launched a preview version of our OpenWireless open source router firmware.

~~~
spoonman1
Hi there - is remote OK?

~~~
Pezmc
"This is a full-time position based in EFF's office in San Francisco, CA.
Inquiries about whether this job can be done remotely or part-time will not be
answered. No phone calls please!"

~~~
idlewords
Is there a number I can call?

~~~
sinak
The general EFF phone number is (415) 436-9333.

But if you need legal help you can email info@eff.org.

And if you'd like to work on EFF's tech operations team, email
techjobs@eff.org.

------
fole
Dear employers, please stop mentioning 'remote' unless a) you're OK with
r-emote employees, or b) your business is all about about disrupting "r-emote
controls", innovating "r-emote assistance" or something like that.

If your posting doesn't include it we'll assume it's not allowed, and you're
_well_ within your rights to toss out any application that _does_ request it.
Look at it as the easiest filter you'll ever find for resumes. If you _really_
feel need to stress that the job isn't for r-emote workers just say 'LOCAL
ONLY' or something like that. Pretty please?

@_whoishiring could you add something to that effect to the monthly post?

~~~
JonahBraun
I'm assuming your trying to search and only see remote positions. Quick CLI
hack, tested only on MacOSX w/ gnu coreutils:

<select all from this page, copy> pbpaste | tr '\n' '⁄' | sed 's/\\[−\\]/\n/g'
| grep -ai 'remote' | grep -avi 'no remote' | tr '⁄' '\n'

~~~
fole
I know I could do it with a pretty straightforward script, but it's not as
simple as a ctrl+f, and it requires me being on a machine w/ unix tools (i.e.
not a PC or mobile device).

------
snewman
Scalyr - Frontend, Backend, Devops Engineers - San Francisco Peninsula -
$110k-$150k+, >1% equity

 _Hi, I’m Steve Newman. You might remember me from such HN posts as "Searching
20 GB/sec" and "EC2 I/O"._

We're rebuilding server and log monitoring from the ground up, bringing Google
Search levels of power and responsiveness to operations visibility. We have a
small, tight team (lots of room for personal growth), traction, plenty of
runway, a low-stress culture, and lots of meaty problems to tackle. Be part of
an awesome founding team (including the cofounder / lead engineer from Writely
-- now Google Docs). We’re aiming high, rethinking everything from how logs
are stored to how engineers interact with their tools. Come help us figure it
out!

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs), or I'd love to
hear from you personally (contact info in my profile).

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7715025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7715025)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4666855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4666855)

~~~
Decade
Liars! _Frontend, backend, junior, senior -- if you have talent and passion,
we have a place for you._ doesn't square with a refusal because "your resume
focuses on system administration, operations, and other activities that don't
involve engineering / coding." If you're looking for talent and passion, then
hire for talent and passion.

------
rbhobe
I'm part of a small team of expats from Silicon Valley that came out to DC
last year to help fix healthcare.gov. (Mostly Stanford, Google, YCombinator
folks) We've learned a ton, and see an opportunity to create software that
radically improves how our government serves its people - we've started our
company, Nava, to chase that vision.

In the last 6 months, we've launched 2 major projects:

\- App 2.0, the new insurance application for healthcare.gov. It's processing
70% of apps coming through the marketplace, and: converts 35% more people than
the old app, gets them through in half the time, is mobile-friendly (20% of
apps), sits on robust, scalable infrastructure, etc etc. It was the first
system that CMS (Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Service) ever hosted on
Amazon AWS.

\- Scalable Login System (SLS), the new identity management system for
healthcare.gov. Sadly, the main achievement here is that the system is
actually up and available, unlike its predecessor. It's now saving the
taxpayer $70M in annual maintenance costs.

Here's a Wired article from last summer about us:
[http://www.wired.com/2014/06/healthcare-gov-
revamp/](http://www.wired.com/2014/06/healthcare-gov-revamp/)

Our momentum is strong, the problem is important, and we're looking for good
people.

If you're the type that would get fired up about reimagining broken government
experiences and technology, please drop us a line at jobs@navahq.com, we'd
love to hear from you!

~~~
rebootthesystem
Let me get this straight. We spent hundreds of millions of dollars buiding a
bad website. You then get hired to fix it. Again paid by taxpayer dollars. Now
you are running a private company that will benefit greatly from this work.
And, presumably, the company has investors who will now ride a sweet ride to
massive profits because of all of the above.

I hope I am wrong. I hope 100% of your work was funded privately. Otherwise
you and your investors are nothing but a bunch of thieves. In other words, a
perfect fit for government irrespective of party affilliation.

If I am wrong I apologize profusely. Someone does have to ask these questions.
There is absolutely no accountability in government. They lie to us and burn
our cash lavishly. Try to tell the IRS that you deleted all your financial
records and emails or lie to Congress or any Federal agency and see how
quickly you end up in jail.

Just sick of it.

~~~
ztratar
Reboot -- you make no sense. Private contractors are hired all the time by the
Government. They did work, delivered something of quality, and got paid for
it. It's not thievery at all.

~~~
rebootthesystem
Let's say you own a company. You hire a group of programmers to come in and
fix or develop some code. You pay them a lot of money for this work. When they
are done they use the code YOU PAID FOR to form a company, attract investors
and go into business.

That is theft.

Is this company using code and tools developed with taxpayer money to now
profit? Are investors going to profit from something that we paid for and
should rightfully be in the public domain.

What I said makes complete sense provided the scenario I painted is correct.

What would it look like to not be considered theft? Something like this: The
government needs help fixing the Obamacare website. A group of investors gets
together to fund the required work. They compete for the contract with others.
One wins the contract. They offer their services at a reasonable cost. The
government stipulates that all software developed under this contract will be
open source and in the public domain. The company completes the work. Now it
can apply for a contract to maintain and enhance the codebase. And so can
anyone else. We, the taxpayers, paid for the code and own it. We did not pay
to fund a for profit company that would then hild us hostage, have a monopoly
based on what should be a public open source code base and create millions of
dollars of profit for investors who did not fund the development of that code
and took none of the risk.

For all I know these folks are on the level. If that's the case I apologize
with all sincerity. Still, I would like to see a statement clarifying whether
or not a substantial portion of their now-commercial code base was paid for
with taxpayer dollars under "war emergency" conditions and if they are
effectively stealing what should be owned by the people of the US in order to
form the foundation of a company that is probably going to rake in hundreds of
millions of dollars per year with a virtual monopoly. I'd like to see that
question answered.

~~~
ztratar
It's not theft. In fact, many companies are started this way. As long as they
negotiate a contract that retains or licenses code use, they're good.

Businesses do this to each other all the time. Why should Government be
special? I don't believe the software would have been written in the first
place if your idealistic regulations were in existence, and the people who'd
be at a loss would be.... the taxpayers! If the service that way paid for was
delivered and the contract made the proper stipulations, this is all fine and
dandy.

Also, "we the taxpayers own it" if it's open-source is also not true. If the
BSD license was put to use, for example, then any company could go off and
make money using the source code.

------
cryptoz
Toronto - CTO & Backend - PressureNet

[http://pressurenet.io](http://pressurenet.io)

We're building high-accuracy weather forecasts using barometers in
smartphones. You will architect and build our server infrastructure to
collect, store, analyze and distribute this data. We currently receive 5M
measurements per day from 400,000 devices and are scaling quickly. The data
comes from crowdsourcing apps like PressureNet:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork)

Our current server is in Python, using Django, hosted on AWS, and is open
source: [https://github.com/Cbsoftware/PressureNet-
server](https://github.com/Cbsoftware/PressureNet-server)

You will have the freedom to choose new technology if you see fit. Eventually,
you will also work with our Numerical Weather Prediction team to take the data
you've processed and input it to high-resolution weather models. Machine
learning experience would be helpful.

Equity: ~10%

Salary: TBD

Remote work possible.

Contact: I'm Jacob, CEO, email me: jacob@cumulonimbus.ca

~~~
asanagi
Ohhh I have such a hard-on for this kind of stuff.

------
callmevlad
[https://webflow.com](https://webflow.com) (YC S13) - San Francisco, CA - VISA
OK, REMOTE could be an option. Salaries range from $70K to $140K depending on
experience and location.

At Webflow, we're building software to give superpowers to the 99.75% of the
world that doesn't know how to code. We push the boundaries of what's possible
in a browser-based app, and have tons of interesting (and hard!) engineering
and design challenges yet to solve.

We're hiring exceptional people across the board, including front-end
engineers, back-end engineers, product designers, devops, sales, and customer
success.

Our hiring process is super simple and fast - Skype chat with the CEO, then
set up a short-term (2-4 days) paid contract at a fair hourly rate to work on
a _real_ project that you ship to production, then we fly you out to meet the
team, and make a decision right away.

If you like what we're doing at Webflow, and you can see clearly see yourself
contributing in a meaningful way, please shoot me an email to vlad@webflow.com
so we can get started! Instead of the usual resume/CV application rigamarole,
let's just start with a Skype chat instead :)

~~~
tsompura
Hi,

Design professional with years of experience and curiosity to learn new
technologies and trends. Visualize the users' needs and build interfaces to
improve user productivity, discoverability, and simplicity.

Showcase \-
[http://www.behance.net/rebirthpixel](http://www.behance.net/rebirthpixel) \-
[http://dribbble.com/rebirthpixel](http://dribbble.com/rebirthpixel)

More Work \-
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7mj0xo7p34gzgqm/Work%20-%20Showcas...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7mj0xo7p34gzgqm/Work%20-%20Showcase.pdf?dl=0)

Specialties » User Interface Design » iOS & Android App Design » Web Design &
Front-end Technologies » Wireframing » Prototyping » Brand Identity & Visual
Design

Skype sdworkz

We can collaborate good work for sure if we go ahead. Thanking you for your
consideration and forthcoming response.

Best, Tejas

E-mail: tsompura@gmail.com

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

When a doctor tells you to goto a lab for more diagnostics - which do you
prefer - giving two vials or two drops of blood? Theranos is looking to
completely redefine healthcare by solving speed and accuracy issues of current
lab testing by combining SW engineering and life sciences using 1/1000 less
blood than what is typically drawn today; our process have results in Doctors’
hands in as little as 2 to make actionable information accessible to everyone
at the time it matters.

[http://www.brandchannel.com/home/post/2015/02/03/150203-Ther...](http://www.brandchannel.com/home/post/2015/02/03/150203-Theranos.aspx)

An advanced stage startup - We are looking for engineers (Early career -
minimum 1yrs experience to Senior level) who want to make a positive impact in
healthcare. We are a C# shop, but C# experience is not required. Also seeking
Front End, Senior SQL Developers & IOS developers. For more about each
position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

VISA (for those already in the US) & TN Visas for those who qualify - Relo
assistance (for US, Canada & Mexico residence only). No other International
Candidates please.

What’s it like working @ Theranos?
[http://vimeo.com/107759726](http://vimeo.com/107759726)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

------
ganjianwei
class TellApart(StartUp):

    
    
      def __init__(self):
        super(TellApart, self).__init__(
            description='Predictive marketing platform',
            locations=['Burlingame, CA', 'New York, NY'],
            profitable=True,
            engineers=50,
            annual_revenue_lower_bound=10**8,
            data_size=DataSizes.BIG,
        )
    
      @property
      def technologies(self):
        return [
          'mesos', 'aurora', 'hadoop', 'spark', 'parquet', 'kafka', 'finagle',
          'mysql', 'postgresql', 'emberjs', 'd3',
        ]
    
      def contact(self, applicant_email, resume=None, linkedin=None, github=None):
        if not (resume or linkedin or github):
          raise ValueError('We\'d love to learn more about you! Please provide some'
                           ' info')
        email.send('wei@tellapart.com', 'HN applicant who can read Python',
                   package_up(applicant_email, resume, linkedin, github))

------
webwright
We're making a desktop laser cutter/engraver: a magic box that makes beautiful
products. CNC lasers have been around since the 80s but innovation's been at a
standstill. We're driving the price of the hardware down 5x and building a
cloud backend that does motion planning and machine vision to make it dead
simple to use. Push a button, out come flat-pack wallets, lamps, board games,
and anything else you can dream up. We're up in Seattle, funded, and have 8
employees including 3 founders who've manufactured hardware, sold companies,
graduated YC, and built profitable businesses. Check out this article about
us: [http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/02/15/slice-and-carve-
the...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/02/15/slice-and-carve-the-next-
wave-in-computer-aided-creativity/) If you like what you see, shoot us a note
at jobs@glowforge.com!

PS: We'd love to talk to anyone, but especially want to encourage women and
underrepresented minorities to apply. We're building a product for all kinds
of people, and we'd like it to be built by all kinds of people, too.

------
rdl
CloudFlare - San Francisco, CA and London, UK: VISA

CloudFlare is building the next generation network edge, in the cloud, for
security, performance, monitoring, and control of web traffic.

We started the year at ~128 and are looking to double in size in 2015. Still
early enough to make a difference, but we're now big enough that the
difference you make will affect a large number of customers on day one,
including Hacker News, Reddit, Stack Exchange, basically every bitcoin or
torrent site ever, and 2M more.

We're engineering driven, and have been great at solving hard engineering
challenges (we've got nginx core team, some deep kernel tap knowledge, and
insane levels of performance optimization up and down the stack), but we're
hiring across the company:

In addition to always looking for great systems engineers, SREs, and network
engineers, we're particularly interested in exceptionally strong web front end
developers, Postgres database expertise, and enterprise sales/sales engineers.

[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team)

Things we particularly value are a drive to complete projects, deep technical
curiosity, and an interest in fixing the Internet.

~~~
devnull42
I actually had my first interview was told I passed it and they would schedule
the next one with me within a couple days then never heard back.

:(

~~~
rkuykendall-com
Always follow up if that happens. Things get lost and forgotten, and people
sometimes forget who's side of the court the ball was in. It happens.

~~~
k__
Sad but true.

I got a few interviews and the recruiters used special web-apps for the
process and even then they didn't think about getting back and tell me it's
done.

And why should they? They get paid for good hires, not for telling the bad
ones they aren't needed.

We probably need more comments like the one of devnull42 to raise awareness.

~~~
rdl
This wasn't "not telling the bad one that wasn't needed" \-- it was "reviewer
(who is our engineering manager for that department) liked him, and put notes
to that effect in his file, and the next step is supposed to be in-house
recruiter following up to do the next interviews". The in-house recruiter
didn't get the note, and there was no internal feedback loop to say it had
been stalled. We actually hired a (great) engineer on the data team after he
followed up on a post like this months ago; I'm aware the process is broken,
and we're trying to improve it.)

We use jobscore. I really wish we used lever.co to track this stuff instead.

On the teams where I am more involved in hiring (i.e. not SRE), we separately
track candidates after initial screening using Jira (which we use for
everything else), so people don't get dropped.

------
thedogeye
Flexport - [https://www.flexport.com](https://www.flexport.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Engineering

Flexport is a platform for global trade. We make it easier for companies to
ship products between any two places in the world.

Paul Graham says, "Flexport is one of those rare startups that will not merely
satisfy its market, but grow it. There will be more international trade
because of Flexport, and international trade is a very big thing for there to
be more of."

We have a tight-knit team of 7 engineers lead by our CTO Amos Elliston, who
was previously co-founder of Geni, where he helped lead the engineering team
that built and spun out Yammer.

Our business is working: We grew revenues 94x in the last 12-months, including
115% from March over February of this year.

We're looking for a senior front-end engineer to help create great user
experiences for our clients, for our team and for our logistics partners
around the world.

Check out our job posting for more information on the tech stack and
engineering culture:
[https://www.flexport.com/careers](https://www.flexport.com/careers)

And please email jobs@flexport.com with your resume to apply.

Thanks!

------
salar
Silk - Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be willing to work at
our Amsterdam office.

Silk [1] is looking for DevOps, Front-end and JavaScript/TypeScript Engineers.

Our product lets people publish structured data on the web and makes it easy
for people to query, visualize, publish and share their data. On a deeper
level, our vision is to bring a structured, machine-readable web to the masses
and build an amazing company around that. In many ways, we're becoming like
"Github for Data".

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end [2]. Silk is
well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the city
center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [https://jobs.silk.co/](https://jobs.silk.co/)

[1] [https://www.silk.co/](https://www.silk.co/)

[2] See [http://engineering.silk.co/](http://engineering.silk.co/) for
examples.

------
elsentrading
Elsen, Boston, MA: FULL TIME Software Engineer, INTERN

Elsen is building the next generation of market simulation software at the
intersection of high performance computing, machine learning, and quantitative
finance. We're a small, tight-knit team located in the finance district of
downtown Boston.

We are looking for a software developer to help build out our infrastructure
which is primarily written in Haskell, C, and Python. An expert knowledge of
Haskell is not required, and we are primarily looking for quantitatively
minded individuals with a strong familiarity with finance and the ability to
implement these ideas in multiple programming languages.

Some things we look for in an candidate ( subset of the following ):

* Open source involvement

* Deep understanding of quantitative modeling * Postgres

* Understanding of various parallelism techniques (threads, software transactional memory, GPUs, distributed computing)

* Technical analysis with ta-lib

* Use of iteratee Haskell libraries (conduit/pipes)

* Experience with modern C development

* NumPy/SciPy/Pandas experience

* Willingness to play complex boardgames

* Overall fun-loving personality and good sense of humor

Contact: jobs@elsen.co

------
cedsav
Web/Mobile UI Designer - REMOTE or Bloomington, Indiana, United States - [$55K
- $75K]

We're looking for a designer with an eye for simple, clean design with a touch
of playfulness, and strong technical skills (HTML, CSS, Javascript mainly;
iOS/Android experience is a plus).

We run FormAssembly.com, a SaaS that helps enterprises build online forms and
power their business processes without the need for IT.

We're bootstrapped, profitable, growing rapidly, and hiring employee #17 and
beyond!

We embrace remote work. Our team is spread across 3 different countries.
You're welcome of course to move to Bloomington, Indiana, where the majority
of the team is located. It's been named one of the best cities for doing
business (well, until recently — check with the governor for an update on
that) and perhaps more importantly, is the #7 in the US for best places to
bike!

We run a lean operation with an impressive roster of customers, so your work
will not go unnoticed. Everything you'll work on will make our customers
happier and give us a better competitive edge.

Position is full-time, local or remote. Pay range is $55K - $75K + health
benefits and 4 weeks paid vacations, stock options negotiable.

To apply, go to
[https://formassembly.workable.com/j/D77A6D8560](https://formassembly.workable.com/j/D77A6D8560)
or email jobs [at] formassembly.com

------
kkl
Company: Praetorian

Location: Austin, Texas Citizenship Required

Keywords: REMOTE (For principal positions)

Positions: Directory of Security Research, Security Engineer (Penetration
Tester). More details at
[http://www.praetorian.com/company/careers](http://www.praetorian.com/company/careers).

Why Join Praetorian? Praetorian strongly encourages company paid security
training, company paid attendance to major conferences such as BlackHat,
DEFCON, and AppSec USA, and company paid bench time to do the research you
enjoy. In addition, Praetorian offers competitive salaries and benefits that
include health, dental, vision, life, and short term disability coverage, as
well as a 4% company match for 401k.

Praetorian fosters a startup culture that is both challenging and rewarding.
We're always looking for talented software and security professionals to join
our team. If you are looking for a fast-paced environment with no red tape to
cut through, read more about us at
[http://www.praetorian.com/company](http://www.praetorian.com/company).

To Apply: Please send resumes to careers@praetorian.com and mention this post.
Part of the interview process involves the completion of one of our technical
challenges. If you would like to get a head start, please view our tech
challenges at
[http://www.praetorian.com/challenges/](http://www.praetorian.com/challenges/).

~~~
hyperliner
It reads "Texas Citizenship Required"!

Which would be awesome!

~~~
kkl
Doh! Good catch.

Clearly, that should read: "Austin, Texas\nCitizenship Required"

------
kayhi
Different account now posting these threads?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

~~~
mascot6699
I noticed it too.

------
arram
ZeroCater, San Francisco

The marketplace for company meals. We help companies feed their employees by
sourcing food from awesome local restaurants and caterers.

We’re profitable, doing 10s of millions in yearly sales and growing fast.

\- VP of Engineering
[https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/9488d8f8-4697-4c14-9528-6375...](https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/9488d8f8-4697-4c14-9528-6375afde0a94)

\- Full Stack Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/4a587a80-c04f-4f74-88f9-d9c8...](https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/4a587a80-c04f-4f74-88f9-d9c82457163d)

\- Product Manager
[https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/79e4b5f9-f67e-4422-8836-3f80...](https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/79e4b5f9-f67e-4422-8836-3f8016568f75)

------
travisjgood
Catalyze | REMOTE or Madison WI | Full-Time

At Catalyze we're building the underlying infrastructure for some of the most
exciting and innovative technology companies in healthcare. In short, we
provide a compliant platform and data services to power the scaling of digital
health. We love working on open source, solving difficult problems and we're
growing rapidly.

Over the last 2 years we’ve grown our team from just a few to over 20 full-
time employees. During that time raised over $6m in venture capital, and
signed some of the biggest brands in healthcare (the VA, Amgen, Blue plans,
and many more).

Our team and board is made up of experts in healthcare, security and
compliance, data control, and cloud engineering. We have several levels of
engineering positions open including a Healthcare Integration Engineer, Junior
- Senior Software/Systems Engineers, Network Engineers, Support Ops and
several other non-technical roles. For more info -
[https://catalyze.io/jobs](https://catalyze.io/jobs)

~~~
leklund
travisjgood: I'd love to see what openings you currently have but the link to
jobs.lever.co on your jobs page returns a 404.

~~~
tenjack85
Was able to find a list of positions here:
[https://angel.co/catalyze](https://angel.co/catalyze)

------
poslathian
Software/Firmware/Systems Engineering

LeafLabs - Cambridge, MA

We are hiring Linux kernel and embedded firmware engineers to work on Project
Ara ([http://projectara.com](http://projectara.com)), Google's moonshot to
create the ultimate customizable phone, inside and out.

LeafLabs has been working with Google on this project since its inception, and
continues to play a key role in the ongoing march towards launch.

By joining our team, you can expect the opportunity to directly influence the
future of mobile computing, in the near term during Project Ara's duration,
and in the long term as we work on merging this into mainline Android.

Check things out:

[http://www.projectara.com/](http://www.projectara.com/)

[http://www.leaflabs.com/jobs](http://www.leaflabs.com/jobs)

[http://time.com/10115/google-project-ara-modular-
smartphone/](http://time.com/10115/google-project-ara-modular-smartphone/)

\-----

~~~
anujpasricha
Are LeafLabs and NKLabs working on different embedded aspects of Project Ara?

------
moxie
Open Whisper Systems ➡ San Francisco ➡ Full Time

Open Whisper Systems is making private communication simple. Our technology is
used by hundreds of millions of people, and everything we produce is open
source.

★ Design Lead -- Help us shape the look, feel, and branding of all our
applications across iOS, Android, and the web. Help us simplify and
effectively communicate otherwise complex ideas about privacy and security.

★ iOS Lead Developer -- Help us build a beautiful messaging app that is a joy
to use.

Substantial experience in the domain of iOS development or design is a must,
but experience with security or cryptography is _not_ necessary or desired.
Send us an email if this sounds interesting: workwithus@whispersystems.org

------
mopatches
[https://www.periscope.io/](https://www.periscope.io/) \- Full Stack Engineer,
San Francisco

Periscope makes really fast charts and dashboards. You'll be working on the
full stack: from the Go and Java servers managing giant database clusters to
the Rails and CoffeeScript frontends.

What You'll Do

    
    
       In your first day you'll ship new code to production.
    
       In your first week you'll ship at least one customer-facing feature.
    
       In your first month you'll write code at every level of the 
        stack, from cache backends to web servers to UI code.
    
       In your first 6 months you'll rebuild a major piece of the
        Periscope stack to support our ever-increasing scale.
    

Apply here: [https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-
engineer](https://www.periscope.io/data-obsessed-engineer)

~~~
kra34
Aren't you guys a live streaming video company recently acquired by Twitter?

------
martingordon
Custora (YC W11) - [http://www.custora.com](http://www.custora.com) \- New
York, NY - Engineering and Data Science

Marketing used to be an exercise in one-to-many communication: billboards,
magazine ads, and - more recently - having a powerful social media presence.
At Custora, we’re helping to turn this model on its head, using mountains of
data to help our customers direct the right campaigns to the right users
rather than blasting the same message to the largest audience possible.

We're growing quickly and looking to fill positions from Front-End Engineering
to Data Science. We're analyzing data for well over 500,000,000 end customers,
and this number is growing fast. We compute sophisticated statistics on the
fly, and building a marketing experimentation platform that's usable by the
entire marketing team, and we need your help to build new statistical models,
build the infrastructure to run those models, and to develop creative and
intuitive ways of presenting our findings to our users.

Our job postings are at
[https://www.custora.com/careers](https://www.custora.com/careers). I'm more
than happy to answer any questions and tell you more about us, so feel free to
reach out to me at martin@custora.com.

------
magic_at_enimai
Nod Labs - [http://nod.com](http://nod.com) \- Mountain View CA - Full Time,
no remote work.

We believe our motion and gesture technology will fundamentally change how we
interact with computers and our environment. We have built the first and only
pixel accurate gestural control device, and we are just getting started.

Yourself: Self starter and mostly importantly a finisher - pick something up
and deliver without supervision. You will be a manager with a team size of one
- you. You will need to pick the next problem on the way to achieve our goals
and solve it. You could be working on our custom OS twiddling GPIOs or you
could be hacking on the backend or polishing off our iOS app. You will need to
hold a lot of complexity in your head and have solid CS fundamentals. For what
we do, Google may not have all the answers to your questions, github may not
have any such sample code and Stackoverflow may have a vaguely related
question with no replies, but you will be responsible for solving the problem.

We are currently looking for a) Embedded SW Engineer b) Game developer with
Unity/Unreal experience. Motion Capture pipeline would be a plus. c) Mobile
developer who can architect and build great multi-platform SDKs (think Unity,
Parse etc) d) Web Frontend developer. Build what is next for nod.com

Team: ex-(Apple, Blackberry, Facebook, Google, Jawbone, Lab126, NASA,
Samsung). Approximately 1/3rd of the team are PhDs (or PhDs on “pause”) in
various fields (Math, Physics, CS) from MIT, Stanford, CMU etc.

Drop us an email at stdin@nod-labs.com

------
timspratt
Permutive (YC S14) — London, UK — [http://permutive.com](http://permutive.com)

We're focused on understanding and recommending content at scale. We use ML
and NLP techniques to algorithmically understand the meaning behind content
and people's wide and nuanced interests. Our first product is an intelligent
native ad server for sponsored content.

We have a ton of interesting problems to solve, and we're looking for people
who want the responsibility of taking some of them on and delivering working
solutions. More specifically, we're looking for engineers with interests or
experience in:

* Building large-scale distributed systems (we run a microservices architecture on AWS)

* Designing and implementing scalable machine learning models (particularly Bayesian approaches, topic models, deep belief nets)

* Working extensively in functional languages (we mostly use Scala, some Haskell)

* Building low-latency personalized recommender systems

We’re a VC and Y Combinator-backed startup at the beginning of our journey. As
one of our first engineers you’ll play a central role in defining our tech
culture and direction, and have direct influence on product and strategy.

If you're interested, email us at jobs@permutive.com with your resume/CV and
anything else that helps us know more about who you are!

------
mookerji
My current employer, Swift Navigation, is looking to hire an embedded
electrical engineer to join our work on open-source
([https://github.com/swift-nav/](https://github.com/swift-nav/)), high-
precision GPS receivers (H1B welcome).

The actual listing is here:
[http://www.swiftnav.com/jobs/1_ee.html](http://www.swiftnav.com/jobs/1_ee.html).
If you're interested or have any questions, send Buro a note at
mookerji@swiftnav.com.

* Technical details:

0\. Embedded development (electronics design and schematic capture, embedded
software, FPGA-based DSP) for our next generation receivers though
prototyping, testing, and manufacturing.

1\. We use Python/Numpy for algorithm prototyping'analysis, and collaborate on
some custom continuous integration tools for firmware acceptance testing.

* Organizational details

0\. We're currently at 13-ish people in the Dogpatch neighborhood of San
Francisco, with work spread across analog/RF/digital hardware design,
statistics/ estimation/controls, (purely) functional programming, and
distributed systems/casual webapp development.

1\. Much of our work is interdisciplinary, with an environment emphasizing
effective communication, collaboration, and inclusion.

2\. Flexible working policy, relevant for those with families and children.

3\. Some non-traditional benefits: thoughtful management, a backyard with a
banana tree, and a functional gas stove and well-seasoned cast-iron.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Boston MA or Washington, DC - Software Engineer, SQL Developer, QA
Engineer

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available.

We built the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for
America. Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes
our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here.

------
golanghn
Tokyo, Japan || Full Stack Engineer || [REMOTE is a possibility]

We are a pre-release startup based and are looking for full-stack engineers
that are interested in Go (golang) and Bitcoin. We ambitiously aim to bring
Bitcoin to the general public in Japan, and although there has been bad press
about Bitcoin, we believe we can make an impact in improving the lives of
users of our (soon to be released) service. We strongly believe in testing,
continuous integration and code reviews, so you will love the benefits of
having well tested code in production and being able to learn (and teach)
others from critiquing each others' code. As a startup, we are focused on
shipping our product, so you would be expected to be reliable and able to
self-manage your own time.

You will be our 2nd engineer hire and work directly with the CTO in getting
the service ready for release by early Summer. This will entail helping with
the architecture of systems, coding the backend systems, writing client side
JS, setting up servers, and keeping everything running.

Our current stack looks like this: Golang, Beanstalkd, PostgreSQL, Salt Stack,
Knockout.js, Durandal, Bootstrap

Requirements:

    
    
        - Comfortable with SQL
        - Familiarity with Linux and the command line
        - Basic knowledge of Bitcoin
        - Experience with AWS EC2
        - Strong communication skills and working as a reliable team player with a remote team
        - Fluency in either Japanese or English (both are a plus)

Bonus Skills: \- Go and other parts of our stack \- Startup experience \-
Experience using JSON-RPC interface of bitcoin client

Please send your cover letter and resume/github repos to golanghn@fastmail.com

~~~
mathrawka
Why a repost, word for word, of a post I added one year ago (although changing
the email address)?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7512279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7512279)

~~~
markburns
I was quite intrigued by this position, but if it's a repost of yours I'm
probably as confused as you are about what is going on.

Did you stop pursuing that venture? E.g. it's someone you worked/were going to
work with?

Certainly makes me less excited about replying to the repost.

~~~
mathrawka
I have no idea why this is here. There is no CTO anymore (I left) and there
are more than 2 engineers.

I highly doubt this is legit, but I am curious why there is a copy & paste
(word for word) of a one year old job post.

Perhaps you can email and tell me your results (my email is in my profile).

------
petesalty
Voxy - Engineers and VP Eng, Manhattan, NY

Voxy is an adaptive learning platform focused on teaching English as a second
language. We've just entered a growth phase as our product takes off in Brazil
and Mexico.

We have a small tech team that needs to grow rapidly, and whoever we hire next
can have a real impact on our engineering culture.

We pair every day, practice real Agile and have a very respect driven, peer
based culture. Our team believes in real engineering, not programming.

Stack wise we use Python/Django, Backbone, PostrgesSQL and MongoDB and have
native iOS and Adroid apps.

We have 4 senior engineering and a VP Eng position open at the moment. The VP
Eng position requires real experience building and running top notch
engineering teams and extensive experience with Python/Django.

Engineer :
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy/jobs/36509#.VRwSyZN4r-Y](https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy/jobs/36509#.VRwSyZN4r-Y)
VP Eng :
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy/jobs/41245#.VRwS6ZN4r-Y](https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy/jobs/41245#.VRwS6ZN4r-Y)

------
Quanticles
Isocline - Austin, TX - Software Engineer for High Performance Computing and
Modeling

We are looking for two people - one interested in neural networks and one
interested in GPS.

We are developing microchips that yield a 10-1000x improvement in performance
& energy-efficiency compared to digital ASICs, GPUs, and FPGAs. We are a
bootstrapped company and are fully funded through mid 2016. Patents pending.

$70K – $120K Salary

0.5% – 1.2% Equity

Full Job Description: [https://angel.co/isocline/jobs/38767-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/isocline/jobs/38767-software-engineer)

Company website:
[http://isoclineengineering.com/](http://isoclineengineering.com/)

INTERN - Also looking for interns in software or embedded systems

~~~
dom96
Remote interns ok?

~~~
brianwu02
Doubt any firm would even consider remote interns unless you want to "intern"
doing data entry. Getting you caught up would take a tremendous amount of
resources that is just not worth the effort.

~~~
dom96
Snowplow is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9303501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9303501)

------
nilsbunger
Dropbox - SF and NY - Fulltime and Intern

Dropbox is building the home for people’s most important things—their photos,
docs, and everything else. We handle over a billion files a day for over 300
million users with a product that’s easy enough for your grandparents to use.

We write great software and sweat the details, relentlessly focus on impact,
and are working to create an enduring culture. We’ve barely scratched the
surface, and we're building much more than a little blue box.

\----

Some of the expertise we’re trying to grow:

Engineering: distributed systems, computer vision, data scientist, android,
iOS, web (front and backend), QA, and more

Design: user research, visual design, and interaction design

Product: developer advocate, payments, and localization

Tech Ops: site reliability, MySQL, infrastructure security, network engineer,
hadoop reliability, and datacenter ops.

Check out our jobs page
([https://www.dropbox.com/jobs](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs)) for more jobs
and full descriptions. \----

What’s it like to be a Dropboxer?
[https://www.facebook.com/lifeinsidedropbox](https://www.facebook.com/lifeinsidedropbox)

Glassdoor: [http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE41...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Dropbox-
EI_IE415350.11,18.htm)

Apply with link
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/product?ds=1600dcfc59](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/product?ds=1600dcfc59)

~~~
edwinate
Hi, I was trying to apply through the link for an internship position. It
currently says "no open positions". Anywhere else I can apply, or should I
wait for the page to be updated?

------
beekay
Khan Academy — Mountain View, CA (remote possible)

We're a small, non-profit tech startup bringing a free, world-class education
to anyone, anywhere.

Millions of people in all walks of life use our free educational platform to
learn (check out some testimonials at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/stories](https://www.khanacademy.org/stories)).
Most of you reading this are familiar with Sal's videos, but we also have
hundreds of videos by other teachers, partnerships with organizations like
MoMA and the California Academy of Sciences, and a huge library of interactive
exercises.

A few things we're currently working on building right now:

– Major improvements to our mobile offerings to let students practice skills
on the go [1]

– Improved knowledge models so we can better know what you know and don't know
[2]

– Infrastructure improvements to make the site more reliable and faster for
our millions of visitors every month [3]

==================================

We're especially looking for mobile and ops engineers, but we have a handful
of other positions open. Unfortunately, we've filled up our slots for this
coming summer internship, but we'd happily talk to intern candidates for
future terms.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers) \-
feel free to ask me here if you have questions about applying or about KA in
general.

[1]: [http://www.kasrak.com/writing/khan-
internship/](http://www.kasrak.com/writing/khan-internship/)

[2]: [http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-
student-...](http://mattfaus.com/2014/05/improving-khan-academys-student-
knowledge-model-for-better-predictions/)

[3]: [http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-
aca...](http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-academys-new-
bigquery-backed-a-b-testing-framework/)

~~~
jeromegv
Hi Beekay

Do you accept remote workers from outside the US? (Canada specifically)

~~~
kamens
Yes!

------
phila76ers
Basketball Operations Analyst

Philadelphia 76ers - Philadelphia, PA

Full-time/Intern

The Philadelphia 76ers are looking to add talented new developers, software
engineers, statistical analysts, and data scientists to the team. Basketball
analysts will work as a part of the front office and collaborate extensively
with the entire basketball operations department including President and GM
Sam Hinkie. Experience in basketball is not required; analytical talent and
learning easily is. The Sixers are looking for both permanent employees and
interns. Most basketball analysts will work in our basketball operations
office in Philadelphia but other arrangements may be possible. If you're
passionate about basketball and have technical skills that you think could
help an NBA team, please see the official posting and apply here:
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706)

If you have questions, you can reach us at bballopsjobs@sixers.com.

------
cdowns
Beachhead Studio, part of Activision|Blizzard has the following open positions
in Santa Monica, California:

-Backend Game Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1F94KIU](http://bit.ly/1F94KIU)

-Site Reliability Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1wvOFvi](http://bit.ly/1wvOFvi)

-Unity Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1L6NqsU](http://bit.ly/1L6NqsU)

-Lead Unity Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1CslzN2](http://bit.ly/1CslzN2)

-Technical Artist - [http://bit.ly/1BfxOIO](http://bit.ly/1BfxOIO)

-UI Artist - [http://bit.ly/17olFdA](http://bit.ly/17olFdA)

I am an engineer at Beachhead and it's a great place to work. We are working
on some very cool stuff right now and need more engineers. They will pay for
relocation for the right candidates!

Shameless referral bonus plug: Please mention my name, Chris Downs, if you do
happen to apply :).

------
kapilkale
AngelList is hiring full-stack engineers in San Francisco & New York

Only 10 engineers run all of AngelList, and most are ex-founders. The culture
is awesome: [http://www.slideshare.net/fcosaez/joshua-
slayton](http://www.slideshare.net/fcosaez/joshua-slayton)

Built on Rails, but most of us didn't know it coming in.

Apply here: [https://angel.co/angellist/jobs](https://angel.co/angellist/jobs)

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) – Genomic search and data platform. San Francisco, CA
([https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)).

We’re a software and biology start-up building a platform for microbial
genomics. Our first application area is infectious disease diagnostics --
where we’re already working with doctors, epidemiologists, and others at the
world’s leading public health and research organizations. We were also awarded
a $200,000 prize by the CDC for our work on "strain-typing" pathogenic
bacteria.

YOU’RE A GOOD FIT IF:

* You’re a generalist software engineer that loves hard problems

* You want to work on a technology product making an important real-world impact

* You’re excited about joining a small team and directly impacting the shape of its technology choices, product, and business

* You communicate well and work effectively with others

* Pluses (but not requirements): biology/compbio background; experience with Docker in production; prior experience with Flask, React, D3

WHY ONE CODEX?

* Important problem: We’re not only working to build better in silico diagnostics, but setting the groundwork for entirely entirely new clinical, scientific, and public health applications.

* Hard, intellectually interesting challenges: Amongst other things, we are 1) applying and developing cutting-edge bioinformatics algorithms; 2) developing and deploying new data structures (really!); 3) finding better ways to manage messy genomic data; and 4) and running Docker in production.

* Upside: We offer a competitive salary, meaningful above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-positioned startup.

APPLY

Please send us a note about your interest and background at
careers@onecodex.com or reach out to me directly at nick@onecodex.com.

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&s=Hackernews&nl=1&page=Jobs)

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics - Remote, INTERN.

Snowplow Analytics is looking for 1-2 open source software interns this Summer
(May through August), for a 6-8 week paid internship. Our interns will work
directly on and contribute to projects within the Snowplow open source stack
([https://github.com/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow)). A Snowplow
intern loves coding, enjoys experimenting with new technologies and is
happiest working "in the open" on community/team projects. Technologies we use
at Snowplow include Scala, JRuby, Go, Hadoop, Kinesis, Redshift,
Elasticsearch, Kafka and Samza.

This a paid internship; we will consider remote candidates who are up to UTC
+/\- 5 hours maximum. Interested? Please email intern@snowplowanalytics.com,
and tell us about a piece of software you are proud to have written. (And
don't be afraid to suggest specific projects/initiatives/features that you
would like to work on in your internship.)

For background on our previous internships check out:

    
    
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2013/12/20/introducing-our-snowplow-winterns/
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2014/08/21/introducing-our-summer-interns/
      http://snowplowanalytics.com/blog/2015/01/25/introducing-our-2014-2015-winterns/

~~~
aalekhN
From my experience as an Wintern(2014-2015) this is definetly one of the most
competitive and best team to work with. I really can't think of a better
manager cum teacher.

------
paulaminc
San Francisco | Boston | Xamarin - Full time

#TheXamarinStory We created Xamarin because we knew there had to be a better
way to build mobile apps. We’re developers, so we know what developers want: a
modern programming language, powerful tools, an efficient and delightful
workflow and the power to create the best user experiences. We are on a
mission to make it fast, easy and fun to build great mobile apps.

#Boston | Xamarin Studio Lead Software QA Engineer Prior experience developing
or enhancing an automated UI testing framework for a desktop application.
Solid background in C# as a developer or tester. Previous experience using
Xamarin Studio preferred. Demonstrated ability to lead a small (4-6 person)
team of QA testers. More details here:
[http://xamarin.com/jobs/obsI0fw5](http://xamarin.com/jobs/obsI0fw5)

#SanFrancisco | Senior Software Engineer, Xamarin Test Cloud Prior experience
building mobile apps on iOS and/or Android Experience with Ruby, Java,
Objective-C and C# a plus Experience with mobile testing Strong
debugging/analytics skills More details here:
[http://xamarin.com/jobs/oW8i0fw6](http://xamarin.com/jobs/oW8i0fw6)

Curious about other openings posted here:
[http://xamarin.com/jobs](http://xamarin.com/jobs) ? Send an email to me
paula@xamarin.com with your questions - we love to hear from you!

------
mgod
Splitwise ([https://www.splitwise.com](https://www.splitwise.com)) is hiring
software engineers in Providence, RI

Full-time. Remote not OK. Will support visa transfers. No internships
available.

Too many couples, roommates, and friends fight about money. Splitwise makes
beautiful apps that make it effortless to share costs. We're passionate about
supporting our users, building a world-class product, and solving interesting
social problems through technology and design. We're a super-small team backed
by leading investors in Boston, New York, and Silicon Valley. For all
positions we're offering 75K-120K and .5-2% equity in Splitwise.

All Positions
([https://www.splitwise.com/jobs](https://www.splitwise.com/jobs)):

Full-stack engineer: You love building things in any language: Rails,
Backbone.js, HTML5, Objective-C, Java, and more
([https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/fullstack](https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/fullstack))

Back-end engineer: You write code that’s a joy to read, and want to help scale
a service with millions of transactions per month
([https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/backend](https://www.splitwise.com/jobs/backend))

Please direct resumes to jobs@splitwise.com. We're looking forward to meeting
you!

------
aui-hn
AmazonUI (AUI) team at Amazon | Seattle or San Francisco | Full time | Non-
remote only, full relocation packages available

AUI is the Front-end platform being adopted on Amazon.com. We are modernizing
the company's front end code base, while diving deep on latency, performance,
API design, user experience, and cross browser/device compatibility.
Basically, we need people who can build libraries, not just use them.

Our team is incredibly customer centric. For any given situation, we have to
make the right choice on behalf of the folks using our platform -- and we have
to do it at scale. That may sound cliche, but within the next hour AUI will be
used to generate tens of millions of page views. And that's just in the US.
Worldwide, we're used on about 90% of requests across all device categories.

It's a lot of responsibility, but also a lot of opportunity. For example, we
can run experiments that change almost every page on Amazon.com. We can also
impact the page load time for the entire site. Have you ever tried to figure
out why your site is 6ms slower? We have.

We use these tools (but don't expect you to know all of them): HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Perl, Git, and a bunch of internal systems

Join our team to help launch the next-gen redesign and create an even better
user experience for Amazon customers!

If you're interested, drop us an email at aui-hn@amazon.com

------
EmilLondon
CITYMAPPER (LONDON, UK). [https://citymapper.com](https://citymapper.com) Full
time software engineers in London. (We will consider relocating exceptional
candidates.)

Recent HN post! (help us solve the problems mentioned) Citymapper is what
happens when you understand user experience
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260)

We're building one of the most important apps on mobile, an urban transport
app built on the back of open data, to help navigate and use cities.

We're a VC-backed startup (Balderton, Index, Greylock, Connect) based in
London with a team with backgrounds from Google, academia and startups.

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but especially the
following roles:

\- Platform engineer. Be responsible for our infrastructure in the cloud,
shape the tool chain, and ensure that the moving parts of our system can
communicate, so that we can expand to all the cities in the world.

\- Routing. We're reinventing getting from A to B in the world of mobile,
multi modal and real-time data.

\- Android and iOS developers. We're reimagining mobile interfaces and
developing all the features that we dream about. You care about the "little
big details" and know the grotty implementation details required to make
things work across a range of devices and future platforms.

\- Data pipeline/data science/analytics. We're building an omnivorous
transport data processor that fuses together loads of data sources, and a
psychic city brain.

\- Software engineers. We're looking for great engineers to solve a range of
other big problems, including search, data analysis, natural language
processing. We use a lot of P Python, and some C and Java.

If interested, please contact me at emil@citymapper.com or apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs).

------
simonwex
Front-End Software Engineer, Mozilla Foundation

Portland, Toronto, Vancouver. Remote or other Mozilla locations considered for
the right candidate.

The Mozilla Foundation is looking for a great front-end developer and all-
round good human being for a full-time position. We're looking for someone who
can bring some expertise in modern front-end techniques, so experienced Web
front-end engineers are preferred. That being said, anyone with experience
working on user interfaces, with a passion for detail and a desire to better
the world is encouraged to apply.

We're best known for creating Firefox which is used by half a billion users
around the world. Our mission is even bigger than just the browser. We are
proudly non-profit and our principles ( [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/about/manifesto/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/about/manifesto/) ) guide
our mission to promote openness, innovation and opportunity on the Web.

You will focus on building Web software for a new generation of digital
creators and webmakers, giving people the tools and skills they need to move
from consuming the Web to actively making the Web. You'll work on software
that's translated by an amazing global community into 110 different languages.
You'll write software that will be used by people in their first experience of
the Internet. Does that get you excited? Ready to css-transform the Web? --
Tell us about it.

[http://mzl.la/be-a-mofo](http://mzl.la/be-a-mofo)

------
hafabnew
Thread.com (YC S12) - Software engineer who loves product (Python/Django)
London, England.

[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs)

We're a startup trying to reinvent retail so men can dress well without being
subject to the horrors of the high street or having to trawl through millions
of items online. We do this using a combination of powerful algorithms and
human stylists.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with a ton of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). You'll be
one of the first technical hires and get to build and own huge parts of the
product and work on the core algorithms.

One of our ancillary goals is to build one of the best engineering cultures
anywhere, and we'd love you to help us do that. We launched in October and
user and revenue numbers are scaling extremely quickly. We're backed by a
collection of the top investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y
Combinator.

We're especially interested in people who are interested in founding their own
startup one day. We view working at Thread as a founder bootcamp where you'll
learn about all parts of starting and growing a startup.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

------
squirrel
London, United Kingdom - Osper - [https://osper.com](https://osper.com)

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people, aged 8-18, so they can
make independent decisions with money: online, in shops, at cash machines, and
abroad. Thousands of families have already signed up to the service and we
will be growing enormously this year.

But we not only help young people buy Legos and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small and joyful. We are doing this by adopting
techniques like pair programming, test-driven development, and continuous
deployment. You can read more about our plan to be awesome on our tech blog
[http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io). We want to meet and work with
smart technical folks of all sorts - from server-side devs to sysadmins,
mobile coders to testers, security analysts to data crunchers - but especially
quality and product experts who obsessed with automated and exploratory
testing for mobile devices.

We are willing to arrange relocation to London for the right candidates.
Sorry, we're not ready to take on remote team members at this time.

~~~
sinical
Hi, are you willing to take interns? I'm currently a first year Software
Engineering student. I can email you a CV/Portfolio if you'd like.

~~~
squirrel
Unfortunately we aren't set up for interns just now. Try us again in a few
months - we may very well have grown to the stage where we can do this by
then.

~~~
sinical
Okay awesome - Best of luck with your product it looks really good!

------
iandanforth
Fetch Robotics - [http://fetchrobotics.com/](http://fetchrobotics.com/) \- San
Jose, CA - Full Time / Interns

Fetch is a small team of experienced engineers working on cutting edge mobile
robotics. We’re well funded and growing quickly. We’re looking for deeply
talented people who love robots and want to solve real world problems.

Front End Developer (React / Backbone) -
[http://bit.ly/1HjmhNn](http://bit.ly/1HjmhNn)

Robot Perception Engineer (lasers / vision) -
[http://bit.ly/1NBOVuY](http://bit.ly/1NBOVuY)

Robot Manipulation Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1I5rZpz](http://bit.ly/1I5rZpz)

Robot Navigation Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1NK5DKA](http://bit.ly/1NK5DKA)

Robot Application Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1IRcoHI](http://bit.ly/1IRcoHI)

Interns - [http://bit.ly/1Dv7qjU](http://bit.ly/1Dv7qjU)

We’ve got operational robots, a disruptive price point and we are poised for
significant growth. Simply put, we’ve built something that people want.

------
mavenclinic
Early Stage Backend Engineer - New York, NY

Maven ([https://www.mavenclinic.com](https://www.mavenclinic.com)) is a
company dedicated to creating a better consumer healthcare experience. Our
first product is a platform for delivering real-time video appointments with
women’s health care professionals ranging from wellness providers up through
MDs. It will be live for public beta next week with the launch of our iOS app.
We’ve got a great team, top-tier investors, and awesome momentum in a huge
space that is ripe for disruption.

We’re hiring for a backend engineer to join our growing product team. This is
an early-stage opportunity and you’ll get the chance to help us architect this
platform as it scales and we add new features. We take security, automation,
and long-term thinking seriously.

\- python3 (flask, sqlalchemy) \- deployed to Google Cloud Platform on a
docker cluster (debian hosts) w/ ansible \- SQL and NoSQL
(MySQL/elasticsearch) \- DevOps skills a plus.

[https://angel.co/maven-4/jobs/54376-back-end-
developer](https://angel.co/maven-4/jobs/54376-back-end-developer) \- contact
hello@mavenclinic.com for more!

------
neilk
Sauce Labs - [http://saucelabs.com/](http://saucelabs.com/) \- San Francisco,
Vancouver, or remote - Software Engineer, Mobile R&D

We're making mobile devices do things they aren't supposed to. We need your
help.

People from many different backgrounds will be considered, because most of
these things have never been done before anyway. What we're doing combines
Selenium/Appium testing, cloud engineering, networking, virtual machines, LXC
containers, Android, iOS, python scripting, you name it. If you have a couple
of those things under your belt, and you're smart and not afraid of doing hard
detective work sometimes, I encourage you to apply. Previous work with a small
team in a startup environment is preferred.

We're very active in open source communities.

Also, of all the places I've ever worked (including the allegedly "don't be
evil" one), this place is the most serious about values and integrity. We have
a huge opportunity in front of us, but we also want to work with people who
share those values.

[https://saucelabs.com/careers/](https://saucelabs.com/careers/)

------
colkassad
Reinventing Geospatial ([http://www.rgi-corp.com](http://www.rgi-corp.com)) -
Washington DC area, Northern Virginia, Fairfax - Full Time - Java, Python, and
Web Developers

We are a small business working in government-related research and
development. We're looking for highly skilled and self-motivated engineers to
join our company.

\- Proficiency with Javascript, Python, Java, and/or C#

\- Experience with JS frameworks such as Knockout, Angular, Bootstrap,
Backbone

\- Familiar with end-to-end design in web development

\- Solid problem solving skills in difficult domains

\- Computer Science or related degree, or equivalent knowledge and experience

We are a successful, growing business of approximately 35 employees located in
Fairfax, VA. We are an extremely fun, creative, and family-oriented company.

Our passion lies in designing and programming elegant and efficient software
particularly in the geospatial domain (knowledge of Leaflet, tiling, caching,
computational geometry, and/or GIS is a plus but by no means a requirement).

We offer an extremely competitive salary and benefits package with
_spectacular_ health care coverage.

Send your resume to careers@rgi-corp.com, and please mention Hacker News in
your email. Also, feel free to reply if you have any questions.

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (REMOTE or local in Paoli, PA). If you're an avid DuckDuckGo user,
please check out our hiring page at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)
In particular, we have the following explicitly open areas, but are always
looking for good fits regardless:

\- Front-end engineering (JS/CSS)

------
jnovek
Senior Software Engineer | Austin, TX | OwnLocal (YC W2010)

TL;DR: Full-time, non-remote only. Contact jason@ownlocal.com. RoR, Go,
ElasticSearch but we think you can learn these things on the job if you're
competent. We treat employees like humans. $90k and up depending on
experience.

We're a Ruby on Rails shop who has recently consolidated a bunch of backend
tech into Go and ElasticSearch. We would love a few engineers who would be
interested in working in all three and could lend expertise to the latter two.

We're generally interested in gathering information from print ads, so
strategies around data entry applications or experience with computer vision
is also really exciting for us.

Our request volume has been increasing by 10s to 100s of millions each month
and we've had to learn a lot of new things to keep up. It's fun and exciting
times but we're shorthanded to handle the load!

OwnLocal is dedicated to having a quality work environment for everyone. On
our engineering team we value collaboration over competition, respect work-
life balance and solve problems without blaming people. We have a "no
assholes" policy. We have great health insurance. We're big enough to be
stable but small enough to still be startupy. We pay market rate for Austin;
the lowest salary for this position is around $90k/yr.

We believe that someone who is truly a senior software engineer can come from
almost any background and pick up a new set of tech in a reasonable amount of
time which is why we don't list much about our tech stack in our ads.

If you are interested, feel free to contact me (Jason Novek) personally:
jason@ownlocal.com.

~~~
stedaniels
Please don't say "no rem-ote", "non-rem-ote", or anything of that ilk. It's
awfully annoying to those searching the page for rem-ote jobs. Note to
everyone else, if it isn't rem-ote, don't mention the word. Cheers.

*Edited to add dashes into the key word I knew someone would comment on that but I've been too busy to come back and edit!

P.S. this wasn't personal attack on Jason (jnovek).

------
mikeruzzell
Curiosity - Chicago, IL, USA - NO REMOTE

Front End Developer

At Curiosity.com, we’re a startup of passionate learners, strong engineers and
designers executing on our mission. And we’re bringing the best learning
content to the world. Our audience spans over 200 countries and is growing at
a rapid pace. 2015 will be a year of exponential growth for us.

We are looking for a driven front-end developer with an agile software
development background. The ideal candidate has experience in translating
ideas and designs into amazing experiences for users.

Who You Are:

* Software generalist at heart that has developed deep expertise in specific areas

* Someone that works best in an environment with a sense of urgency

* A direct but open-minded communicator, transparent and kind

* A person that is comfortable being accountable in a culture of autonomy and ownership

* Driven, self-starter that identifies and solves challenges

* A life long learner looking to contribute both professionally and culturally to our organization

Qualifications:

* Must be familiar with OS X/Linux

* 4-7+ years of experience with web development

* Strong understanding of OO programming

* Must know MVC pattern

* Ability to work with minimal supervision

* Highly organized and detail-oriented

* Only applicants with code samples and/or a GitHub account will be considered.

Email Andy O’Dower, our Head of Product at jobs@curiosity.com to learn more
and apply.

------
i_s
Xledger - Software Engineer(Sr., Jr. Frontend/backend candidates welcome)

Local, Colorado Springs, CO. Must be legally able to work in the US. We cannot
sponsor visas.

Xledger is a finance, project, and business information system that gives
customers tighter control of their businesses. We are looking for a qualified
software engineer to join our team.

The current technology stack is a standard ASP.NET Web Forms style one, with
some JavaScript heavy views (some in React.js) backed by ASP.NET MVC.

Must haves:

* A good fundamental understanding of how the web and web applications work (HTTP, databases, caching, API's, etc)

* Ability to do solid work in multiple areas, such as (data access, caching, the front end, etc)

* Ability to pick things up quickly

* High standards

* Ability to focus and get things done

Nice to haves:

* Experience with functional programming languages, such as Clojure, F#, or Haskell

Note: For junior front end candidates, the only hard requirement is some
experience with JS and HTML/CSS, and an interest in functional programming.

Apply here: [http://functionaljobs.com/jobs/8797-software-engineer-
fronte...](http://functionaljobs.com/jobs/8797-software-engineer-frontend-
backend-sr-jr-candidates-welcome-at-xledger)

------
smurphy
Dollar Shave Club - Venice, Los Angeles, CA -
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com)

Dollar Shave Club is a men's lifestyle brand and e-commerce company that
offers BS-free razor subscriptions and other bathroom products.

We are looking for smart, passionate, and dedicated individuals to join our
amazing engineering team. We have to following open positions:

Full-Stack Developer

Android Engineer

Javascript Engineer (Ember.js)

Other open positions and contact info can be found at:
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com/join-the-
team](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com/join-the-team)

~~~
smurphy
Please apply via email to: engineering-careers@dollarshaveclub.com

~~~
_gordee
What about for design roles, just the careers@?

------
mzl
Tomologic ([http://www.tomologic.com](http://www.tomologic.com)) - Stockholm,
Sweden - Senior SaaS Platform Developer, Full Time

Tomologic offers a software solution that optimizes and automates the
placement of parts on metal sheets in order to reduce waste in the sheet metal
industry. We are a group of Ph.D.’s, engineers and developers working to solve
a known but unsolved problem - a real-world implementation of the bin-packing
challenge. We are a part of Industry 4.0 - the computerization of the
manufacturing industry, aiming to save energy and minimize the environmental
footprint.

Offering software as a service means we need to house large, self-healing
computing clusters and keep them available at all times. We are looking for a
Senior SaaS Platform Developer to be part of the team responsible for this
task.

Requirements

* Software development in a collaborative, agile environment * Extensive Python skills and at least one other language (Java, Scala etc) * Comfortable in a UNIX/Linux environment, using Bash and other GNU utils * IaaS, PaaS and/or aPaaS development (using tech such as AWS) * Virtualization and containers, such as Docker * Data management, SQL and/or NoSQL * Great curiosity, attention to detail and commitment to deliver * M.Sc. in computer science, software engineering or equivalent * English or Swedish skills

Nice to have

* DevOps (whatever it means to you) experience * Running and monitoring mission-critical Linux production servers * Configuration management frameworks (such as Puppet, Chef, SaltStack) * Network design, disaster recovery planning and storage technologies * Security hardening

Stockholm, Sweden, Full-time. Send your CV to jobs@tomologic.com

------
maxdemarzi
Neo Technology ( [http://neo4j.com](http://neo4j.com) ) - Sweden, UK, Germany,
San Mateo, and REMOTE.

Roles: Database Engineer, Pre-Sales Engineer, QA Engineer, Field Engineeer
(+others)

We are the company behind the graph database Neo4j. Looking to hire 40 new
people this year in all kinds of positions. Move to one of our offices, work
from home, work from a co-working space, whatever you want. I promise it to be
one of the best jobs you ever have, lots of freedom to do what you believe is
right, very little corporate overhead. You will get to travel and meet
interesting people solving real problems. If you like community building,
evangelism, writing technical blog posts, then you get to do all that (if you
want).

The company is run by Swedes. See
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8_7yPocGPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8_7yPocGPg)
and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8_7yPocGPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8_7yPocGPg)
for what that means.

~~~
reinhardt
FYI you posted the same video twice.

------
jurre
Blendle | Utrecht, Netherlands | Full time |
Frontend/Backend/Operations/iOS/Android/Business

We build a paywall, a conversion tool and front-ends that result effectively
in a portal that offers Pay-Per-Newspaper-Article. Currently we have almost
250.000 active accounts in the Netherlands alone. You can find a better
explanation here: [https://launch.blendle.com/](https://launch.blendle.com/)
and the actual product is here: [https://blendle.com](https://blendle.com). We
use Ruby, Node.js, Redis, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, Ansible, Sinatra,
Clojure, React and more Ruby. We're experimenting with Go, Elixir and Spark
amongst others. All the jobs postings are in Dutch. They can be found here:
[http://jobs.blendle.nl](http://jobs.blendle.nl). (Currently, Dutch is the
main language in all communications. But we're willing to change our ways for
the right person.)

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Software Engineer | Washington, DC (will help with relocation)

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven enables marketers to identify new opportunities and track the
success of their marketing strategies against their competition. Our engineers
are responsible for a product that helps shape the marketing efforts of major
brands from the NBA to NPR. As one of the first dozen members of our
engineering team, you will have the opportunity to help define a new way to
approach marketing!

We are always finding new ways to:

\- Store incoming data from dozens of APIs while maintaining a fast customer
experience

\- Identify trending topics among millions of pieces of content using
Elasticsearch and NLP

\- Create awesome visualization tools around complex and highly diverse
datasets

\- Analyze everything from tweets to press releases to discover new marketing
strategies

Python/Django, AngularJS, D3, Elasticsearch, AWS...

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
jcnhvnhck
SimplyCredit - Backend/Full-Stack Engineer - SF - Full Time

We are a VC-backed early stage fintech startup looking to fix lending.

We are looking for an experienced engineer eager for a defining role in
building a company. As first engineer, you’ll get to call the shots on how to
set up shop, help build out the team, guide product development, and write
code that actually impacts people’s lives in a positive way. You’ll work
directly with the founders and round out an early team with deep experience in
data science, business development and consumer lending from their work at
companies Kaggle and FICO. If you’re itching to build a new platform and want
to make a mark on company culture, all while fixing consumer lending, then
we’d love to hear from you!

Salary / Equity: $70K-$125K / 0.7%-3%

Apply telling us a little about yourself here -
[https://angel.co/simplycredit/jobs/58688-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/simplycredit/jobs/58688-software-engineer)

or email us at jobs@simplycredit.us

------
david_p
Linkurious SAS - [http://linkurio.us](http://linkurio.us) \- Paris, France

We are building a graph visualization platform for exploration and edition of
graph data (on top of neo4j). We use NodeJS for the backend and AngularJS for
the front-end.

You are a full-stack JavaScript engineer, join a small company located in the
center of Paris, with a lot of growth and only 4 employees (3 engineers).

Our (Mostly out of date) jobs page:
[https://linkurio.us/jobs/](https://linkurio.us/jobs/)

------
jpcody
Front-End Engineer - Austin, TX

We're a 30-person, product-focused SaaS company helping schools and students
manage the scholarship process.

We're looking for a second front-end engineer to work here in Austin with me.
We'll be building new products and improving our design and front-end for our
current application, future applications, and internal tooling. You'll work
with a super sharp engineering team (8 of us) accomplishing disproportionately
large goals.

After 3 years, our main product has hundreds of thousands of active users, and
while our front-end is still very nice to work in, I think we have tons of
room to improve our front-end process, performance, and mobile friendliness.
Come help us make it so.

I've got a gist with even more details:
[https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f68727f9d6b2e5c86206](https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f68727f9d6b2e5c86206)

Give that a read, and if you email careers@academicworks.com, it'll get to me.
Thanks!

------
trusche
LegitScript - Portland, OR and Dublin, Ireland

We make the online health product sector safer and more transparent for
individuals and businesses. We analyze and report on rogue online pharmacies
and dangerous health products. Our services include monitoring, investigative
reports, online pharmacy certification, and health product classification. Our
mission includes protecting consumers from fake cancer cures, cosmetics that
contain mercury, "all natural" supplements that contain dangerous
pharmaceuticals, and illegal online pharmacies that fake their certifications
and sell prescription medications to anyone who asks. Our clients include
Google, Amazon, Microsoft, Visa, Twitter and the FDA.

We have open positions for software developers in both Portland and Dublin,
and are also looking for a full time DBA.

[http://www.legitscript.com/about/careers/](http://www.legitscript.com/about/careers/)

------
bayonetz
RAND Corporation | Santa Monica - D.C. - Pittsburgh - Boston | Research
Software Engineer & Data Science Engineer

We are looking for eager, creative folks who partner well with PhD level
researchers to create cool prototypes of research concepts.

We are the world’s leading public policy and decision making think tank. Read
more about us here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAND_Corporation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAND_Corporation)
or here: [http://bit.ly/1ImrPH8](http://bit.ly/1ImrPH8) or here:
[http://rand.org](http://rand.org)

You will work on project teams of research staff and domain experts and will
often be the sole software engineer on the project. Our group functions a lot
like an internal software development consultancy.

For Research Software Engineer position, technical needs will vary by project
so you should be a well-rounded generalist able to develop solutions in MORE
THAN ONE of the following application areas: web, mobile, desktop,
visualization, database, modelling & simulation, machine learning, and
statistical analysis.

For Data Science Engineer position, similar to above but with your well-
roundedness being more in the neighborhood of visual analytics and
Hadoop/Spark/”Big Data” type skills.

Don’t be scared! You don’t have to be wizard at all these. The researchers
provide the depth, you just provide the breadth, creativity, and eagerness to
learn.

Good work life balance compared to startups and mainstream tech companies. 20
days of vacation per year that you are incentivized to take! Respectable
salaries despite being a non-profit. Relocation package negotiable.

Ready yet? Shoot me your resume at: dev.hiring@rand.org

-Chris

~~~
juvenn
Hey Chris,

Great to know Rand is hiring engineers!

I have worked with consulting engineers from Labor and Population department
at RAND, and have visited HQ a few years ago. It is a great place to work!

I have a few questions about the position, could I send you email for inquiry?
Thanks!

~~~
bayonetz
Please do! Just use the dev.hiring@rand.org address. It goes straight to me.

------
drusenko
Weebly | SF, NYC, Scottsdale AZ

We are hiring for many positions, including all flavors of engineers (front-
end, back-end, full-stack, iOS, Android, data engineering, data science),
designers (UX and UI) and product (product manager and user researcher).

A couple unique things about us: W07 YC & Sequoia, cash flow positive since
2009, 33% of the US visits a Weebly site every month, culture of radical
respect is incredibly important to us. Want to learn more?

[http://jobs.weebly.com/](http://jobs.weebly.com/)

------
eli
Interns - Chinatown, Washington, DC - Industry Dive

====================================================

Industry Dive is a mobile-focused B2B media company that provides business
leaders with news and intelligence that makes them smarter at their jobs.
Corporate site: [http://www.industrydive.com/](http://www.industrydive.com/)
Example news site: [http://www.utilitydive.com/](http://www.utilitydive.com/)

We are hiring interns in a variety of areas. Our internships are more like
apprenticeships; you work on real projects with minimal busywork. Some of the
people managing teams at Industry Dive today, started as interns two years
ago.

DEVELOPER INTERN: Our primary codebase is Python/Django, but prior Python
experience is not a requirement. Interest or experience in mobile development
a plus. HTML/CSS design skills a plus.

EDITORIAL INTERN: Original writing and reporting -- opportunities to get by-
lined work published. Work with a talented team of writers and editors to
develop story ideas and pitches.

DESIGN INTERN: We're always looking for smart, talented designers to intern.
Work with HTML/CSS/JS on a daily basis. Impress our readers by taking the UI
of our news sites to the next level.

DIGITAL MARKETING INTERN: Help us build our audience by developing and
implementing marketing strategies that involve email, social, SEO, and PPC.

More info and other jobs here
[http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/](http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/)
email me with any questions eli.at.industrydive.com (Apologies if you applied
previously and haven't heard back from me, I've been backlogged. I will get to
your email this week, but feel free to apply again.)

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Mountain View, CA - Full-time - Full-stack (Rails) & iOS engineers

Thousands of real estate agents have chosen RealScout to help convert $20
leads into $10,000 commission checks. We amass hundreds of data points on
every single property, track buyer preferences and behavior, and expose
analytics and insights to agents so they can appear super-human to their
clients.

GROWTH

Earlier this year we inked our largest brokerage deal with Sereno Group at 250
seats and we’ll double our addressable market by end of year by moving into
SoCal.

FUNDING & TEAM

We're backed by Formation 8/Joe Lonsdale (co-founder of Palantir), DCM
Ventures ($2.5B under management), Ken DeLeon (#1 Realtor in the US 2012) and
Matthew Moore (former EVP at Realtor.com).

Along with our recent announcement of $6m in funding, we’ve attracted some
amazing people:

* Duke Fan, former VP Product of Mobile at Realtor.com * Pierre Cadzilla, one of the first employees at Trulia * Betty Kayton, former CFO of Dropbox

ENGINEERING @ REALSCOUT

We value continuous improvement and having fun. We have a small team focused
on shipping great product and being the #1 engineering team in real estate.

We recently upped our game by spending 3 months at Pivotal Labs in SF and our
team is cranking - from engineers to design to product. We also recently
launched our engineering blog:
[http://eatcodeplay.com](http://eatcodeplay.com).

NEXT STEPS

Feel free to email me at chris at realscout.com with any questions or to
apply.

[https://www.realscout.com/team](https://www.realscout.com/team)
[http://eatcodeplay.com/careers](http://eatcodeplay.com/careers)

------
dons
Haskell dev at Standard Chartered Bank , London UK

Strats team at Standard Chartered, London. A typed functional programming
developer role on the trading floor. The role is highly development focused,
and you will use Haskell for almost all tasks: data analysis, market data
publishing, database access, web services, desktop GUIs, large parallel tasks,
quantitative models, solvers, everything.

We have our own Haskell compiler, and many of the people involved in the
development of Haskell.

Experience writing typed APIs to external systems such as databases, web
services, pub/sub platforms is very desirable. The role requires physical
presence on the trading floor in London. Remote work isn’t an option.

[https://donsbot.wordpress.com/2015/03/16/haskell-
development...](https://donsbot.wordpress.com/2015/03/16/haskell-development-
role-in-strats-at-standard-chartered/)

~~~
fole
Try not to use the word '*emote' unless it's pertinent to the job posting.
Some of us are looking to work from home, jobs and using the phrase makes it
tough to scan through the results.

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - Full Stack Engineer - San Francisco

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and they have no
information about the students who are using their software. On the schools’
side, large districts are spending tons of money on learning applications, but
they have no way of knowing if students are even using the apps they’re
purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but the challenge
of getting 30 kids to log in correctly makes using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change that. We provide schools with a free API
and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze. We’ve
grown fast: after two and a half years, we’re moving data for a quarter of all
K-12 students in America (15M kids), and 35,000 schools are using us to manage
their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We want to
be two things: -a single place where schools can easily manage and analyze all
the software they’re using, and -a single identity that students can use to
see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 50 (22 engineers) based in downtown SF. We’re looking for
full-stack engineers who like:

-Go, Coffeescript and Python (or are willing to learn)

-big responsibilities (there are 700,000 students on the platform per engineer here)

-hard technical problems (managing a huge, constantly updating data pipeline)

-tech talks on everything ranging from the history of hip-hop to neuroscience to exoplanets

Check us out at [https://clever.com/about/jobs#engineer-full-
stack](https://clever.com/about/jobs#engineer-full-stack), or check out what
we’re working on at [https://github.com/clever](https://github.com/clever).

------
kscottz
Tempo Automation -- San Francisco, CA

[http://www.tempoautomation.com](http://www.tempoautomation.com)

Front End / Back End

No one went to engineering school to write boring e-commerce websites. Come
help Tempo Automation build the future of manufacturing robots. We are hiring
engineers number four and five as front end and back end developers. These two
engineers will assist us in building robot infrastructure and putting a user
interface on the robot. No robotics skills are required. Candidates should
roughly have the following skills:

* College degree in CS/CE/EE or equivalent experience.

* Good python back-end chops -OR- decent front end JS skills.

* Flexible software generalists are our preferred applicants.

* We're a Linux shop, so candidates must be able to navigate a command line.

* Experience with MongoDB, OpenCV, iPython, Pandas, Numpy, and similar packages are a big plus.

Please send a resume and a portfolio of past work to
katherine[at]tempoautomation.com.

------
AndrewKemendo
Visidraft (www.visidraft.com) is hiring REMOTE, Washington D.C. area:

\- OpenGL developers (Experience with screen space ambient occlusion (SSAO) or
Horizon based ambient occlusion (HBAO))

\- Computer Vision developers (Focus on SLAM)

\- Full stack developers

We aim to own the Augmented Reality 3D CAD visualization, collaboration and
Augmented Reality market by 2017. Our current market is Architects, Engineers
and Construction workers (AEC) who use CAD.

Stack: C++, OpenGL, Objective C, Angular, C#, Jade, Less, SQL Server, AWS

 _We are 100% remote

_ Open to worldwide developers

 _Competitive pay

_ Minimum vacation (At least 10 days with no maximum)

 _Equity grants are similar to ESOP for full time employees which means you
own the shares outright and will not have to come up with a bunch of money to
exercise. We have a 5 year exercise window.

_ Treat you like an adult. Which means we also expect excellent communication
because nobody is going to hold your hand.

Send me an email to apply: Andrew@visidraft.com

------
jays
Naked Apartments

Full Stack Rails Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time

Naked Apartments has set out to simplify renting, starting in NYC. We’re a
small team, growing fast, and already taking a big bite out of Craigslist’s
juicy NYC revenues, but we’ve set our sights on much bigger goals.

Our team is optimized for developer impact and freedom.

* A TRULY REMOTE job. We’ve taken Jason Fried’s TED talk [1] to heart and built an entirely distributed team, including even our CEO. This isn’t a remote bait-and-switch job, we have no physical office for employees to report to.

* Flexible work schedules. Work the times that work best for you. Our team cares about what gets done, not about how many hours you stare at your screen.

* No wire frames, pixel perfect designs, or 35 page specs handed down from out of touch product managers. We trust our engineers to help define business needs and shape them.

* Engineers get to take an idea from conception all to way to production, coupled with a team support system to get feedback and iterate until you’ve built a something we’re all proud of.

* Friendly, funny, energetic co-workers.

* Our company is profitable and growing.

We want team members we can trust, who not only care deeply about well written
and tested code, but our business as well. Be ready to learn, grow, and help
the team do great things together.

Send us an email, we’d love to hear from you: jobs@nakedapartments.com

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com](http://www.nakedapartments.com)

* [http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs](http://www.nakedapartments.com/about/jobs)

[1]
[http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jason_fried_why_work_doesn_t_happen_at_work.html)

------
fmotlik
Codeship - Senior Engineer, Full Time, Boston, Vienna or remote in Europe

Codeship is a continuous delivery service. We're running tests and deployments
for thousands of teams and are growing quickly. We're currently a team of 18
and have more than doubled over the last 6 months.

As a developer tools startup we're putting a lot of effort into a great
workflow with testing, code reviews and obviously continuous delivery. We've
written a lot about that on our blog at
[http://blog.codeship.com](http://blog.codeship.com)

You can read more here: [https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs)

~~~
atroyn
Codeship are a great team, building an awesome product. I've been their
customer for literal years now and it's remarkable how they've continued to
grow. Highly recommended.

------
somberi
I have recently taken up a role to build a payment network from scratch, out
of Bangalore, India.

It is funded by a big corporation, but will be arms-distance from their
central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, who will work of Bangalore, India.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.
Thanks for reading.

------
brown4
Endgame [https://www.endgame.com](https://www.endgame.com) \- San Francisco |
Washington DC (NOVA) | Flexibility to work remote

We are delivering the next generation of Security Intelligence & Analytics.

Open positions: \- Data Scientist \- Python Developers \- Quality Assurance

Lots of other positions available too!
[https://www.endgame.com/careers/](https://www.endgame.com/careers/) Shoot me
your resume and position you're interested in jbrown[at]endgame.com or have
any other questions.

~~~
kevinqualters
You forgot craft beer & ping pong in the office, plus annual conference
budgets!

------
svjozi
Unata (Toronto) - Full-time Unata (unata.com) is a VC-backed, Toronto-based
startup in the enterprise retail space. We are building the retail experience
of the future. We work with large retailers to power their digital
experiences, while personalizing each shopper’s content and offers based on
their purchase history. We’re connecting the physical shopping experience with
the best of the digital world. We are growing fast and need to scale our core
product team. We are looking for the roles below. Current stack Backend:
Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, Numpy, Pandas), PostgreSQL, Cassandra,
Jenkins CI, Redis, Memcached, CentOS Frontend (including Mobile): Angular.js,
Sass, Grunt \- Back-end developer - Python experience, intermediate/sr,
understanding of service-oriented architectures (more info > bit.ly/1ExBxbe)
\- Data Science developer - Application development experience, machine
learning knowledge & experience, , (more info > bit.ly/1ExBD2l) \- QA
developer - Test automation, development experince, process minded,
familiarity with CI systems like Jenkins, (more info > bit.ly/1ExBCLR) Why you
should work for us: \- Competitive compensation and stock options,
comprehensive health benefits, flexible paid vacation \- Relaxed work
environment in downtown Toronto (King & Bathurst), Work-from-home-Wednesdays,
fun company activities \- Opportunity to make a big impact in digital retail!
Your work will be seen and used by millions of retail customers!

------
soymikejones
Facebook - iOS Software Engineer - New York, NY - Full Time - No Remote

Every month, more than 680 million people around the world access Facebook
through their mobile devices. As a leader in the mobile space, we constantly
push the boundaries of what is possible in this fast-paced industry that is
evolving daily. Facebook is seeking full-time iOS Engineers to join teams
across the engineering organization to help take our iOS products to the next
level. As an iOS Software Engineer, you will specialize in building elegant
products on world-class technologies that bring the Facebook experience to
hundreds of millions of people- anytime and anywhere.

We are looking for self-starting engineers with strong experience developing
sophisticated applications on the iPhone or iPad using the iOS SDK. If you are
interested in joining a team of passionate, extremely talented industry
veterans in the mobile space, who like to work hard and play hard, we look
forward to hearing from you soon!

Relocation within the US is provided. If outside of the US and an H1B visa is
required, we will conduct interviews in September 2015.

Have a look at the job req and apply if interested:

iOS Software Engineer:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?dept=grad&req=a0...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?dept=grad&req=a0IA000000CvZ0HMAV)

~~~
recheej
Hello,

I'm at the max number allowed applications for Facebook careers because of
applications I put in more than a year ago when I was looking for internships.
Is there an email I could send my resume to?

------
milspec
Wow, no love for assembly/assembler yet? Enjoy:

Raytheon SI could be the place for you. We are hiring technical staff at all
levels, from INTERN (hurry, the competition is fierce) to people with decades
of experience. We hire doctorates (PhD), but don't actually require any degree
at all. Desired skills relate to reverse engineering, disassembly, emulators,
JIT, hypervisors, security vulnerability research, compilers, binary static
analysis, formal methods, malware, hacking, boot loaders, x86, PowerPC/PPC,
MIPS, ARM, IDA Pro, kernels, constraint solvers, drivers, and embedded
systems.

SI is mainly in Florida (Indialantic), Maryland, Virginia, and Texas (Austin,
San Antonio). It's a place with extreme flex time, T-shirts and jeans (or
shorts even), normally 40-hour weeks with the option for paid overtime if you
want it, your choice of desktop OS, real walls (most locations), and lots of
mischievous bright nerds with maker attitude. We get you a security clearance,
so US citizenship is required.

To apply, go to
[https://rtnsi.theresumator.com/](https://rtnsi.theresumator.com/) and select
one of the following job titles:

    
    
      * Software Engineer / CNO Developer
      * Static Analysis Research Engineer
      * Vulnerability Researcher / CNO Analyst
    

(note: the "Melbourne" location is actually Indialantic, where you can get a
house within a mile of the beach for 5 figures)

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, MI and Columbus, OH (on-site, full time)

We're always looking for developers, but we're especially looking for a senior
designer to join our team right now.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - We aren't limited to any specific set of technologies, which is a great
        opportunity to learn. In the past two years, I've worked with Python, iOS,
        Angular.js, CoffeeScript, QT, Node, Ruby, Rails, and more.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
        We pair when it makes sense.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design. For example. last year I worked an average of 40.408 hours per
        week.
    
      - We run a makerspace in our building (www.grmakers.com), which gives us
        access to lots of cool stuff like a laser cutter and 3D printers.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have experience with a variety of technologies.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    

I'm a software developer on this awesome team. If you're interested, check out
our website:
[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)

------
danialtz
# Caremondo (Munich, Germany) ## Full-stack web developer

We are a young ambitious healthcare startup that aims to make the healthcare
market simpler and more open, and to empower people worldwide to better manage
their health.

## Role Responsibilities: \- Rapidly design, build and maintain robust and
scalable web applications with strong security in mind \- Participate in new
product design, application stack decisions, wire-framing and scaling
requirements \- Write and maintain tests to improve software quality \-
Automate recurring tasks, help us simplify operations \- Optimize and expand
continuous deployment on cloud servers.

## Required skills: \- Development experience in Python and Django/Flask, or
extensive experience with other stacks, e.g. PHP/Grails/ROR. Bonus if you have
(Postgre/My)SQL experience \- Knowledge of server management (deployment,
monitoring, optimizing, etc.) a plus \- Good sense for design, usability and
user experience \- Independent and reliable takeover of projects and tasks \-
BS/MS in Computer Science or equivalent experience

Since we are a multi-national team no German skills are required. But we'll
help you learn if you want to!

## We offer: \- Work in a small, autonomous team with high degree of creative
freedom \- Competitive salary \- 26 vacation days plus 13 Bavarian holidays

Please send your application to: danial.taherzadeh/at/caremondo.com

ps. interns/students are also welcome to apply.

~~~
fdomig
In Munich, 30 days of vacation is meanwhile already quite normal. Why do you
offer 26 only?

~~~
brooklyndavs
Wait, there are places in the world that get more than two weeks of vacation?!
:)

~~~
zerr
Four weeks during summer, one week for Easter, two more weeks for Christmas
and new year. This should be norm.

------
dfine
Placemeter – New York, NY or Paris, France – Computer Vision Engineers FULL
TIME

APPLY HERE: [http://grnh.se/1yvxfb](http://grnh.se/1yvxfb)

We are looking for computer vision engineers from _entry level_ to
_experienced level_ , to extend, develop, and maintain our algorithm stack.

    
    
      + You will design the next generation of computer vision algorithms
        to extract more from our video feeds.
      + You will use and master the tools to build, 
        optimize and deeply understand these algorithms and scale them.
      + You will design and maintain the quality assessment tools 
        required to make sure our algorithms perform well in all cases
    

We use computer vision at a massive scale, on a large number of rich and
ubiquitous video feeds, to understand what is going in in the physical world
in real time. We measure how busy places are, what people do, how fast cars
go, and much more. We offer that data to developers, citizens, cities, and
retailers, radically changing the way they interact with the physical world.

ABOUT PLACEMETER

Placemeter uses computer vision algorithms to create a real time data layer
about places, streets, and neighborhoods. Placemeter’s technology gives
businesses, cities, and people the ability to take a place’s pulse.

APPLY HERE: [http://grnh.se/1yvxfb](http://grnh.se/1yvxfb)

------
laks_srini_hn
Zenefits - [https://www.zenefits.com](https://www.zenefits.com) \- San
Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC

Full stack developers, VISA

Zenefits is the fastest growing SaaS company in history. We are looking for
engineers who can take a concept from inception to market. The process is
extremely autonomous, with little to no, management. You are the PM, tester &
developer, building full-stack, who coordinates with our in-house designers.

We also need someone who is excited to innovate an archaic industry.

~~~
kentosi
I think you might have some SSL config issues. I get the following message on
Chrome:

The server could not prove that it is www.zenefits.com; its security
certificate is from *.cloudfront.net. This may be caused by a misconfiguration
or an attacker intercepting your connection.

~~~
codenut
The jobs page is also having a redirect loop. Is this something that you setup
to test applicants?

------
smg3127
Blend Labs - [https://blendlabs.com](https://blendlabs.com) \- San Francisco,
CA - Hiring: Software Engineers, Data Engineer, UI/UX Designer, Visual
Designer

Blend Labs is fixing the buying experience for one of the most important
purchases people make - their home. Home lending is a $10 trillion vertical
that hasn’t kept pace with technology, so we’re bringing banks and their
customers the consumer-grade tools they deserve.

At Blend, top engineers and designers from Palantir, Google, Stanford, and
Caltech have joined forces with industry experts to disrupt the archaic
systems in use today. We're founded by former Palantir engineers and backed by
Peter Thiel, Andreessen Horowitz, and other prominent investors.

We're a team of 36 and growing quickly. We care about helping people be
productive, set a high bar for success, and focus on building a product with
far-reaching impact. Of course, we also like to balance intense sprints with
ping pong and scotch. We love sharing meals, brewing our own coffee, and
working in our light and airy industrial office — along with dogs,
motorcycles, and our eclectic mid-Market neighbors.

For more information, visit
[https://blendlabs.com/jobs/](https://blendlabs.com/jobs/)

Feel free to reach out with any questions - sarah@blendlabs.com

------
jamieiles
Full-time, remote within US/Western Europe.

The Ksplice group at Oracle develops exciting technology to patch the Linux
kernel whilst it is running, eliminating unplanned downtime for systems
running Oracle Linux and keeping up-to-date with known security fixes.

We're a distributed team of 12 engineers working to provide rebootless updates
for all of our supported kernels, supporting new OS releases and automating
our workflow.

We're looking for a systems engineer to help us further eliminate unplanned
reboots for Oracle Linux customers. The job role involves enhancing the
Ksplice tools and core, analyzing security vulnerabilities, transforming
patches into rebootless updates, and building new infrastructure to make
security fixes available to customers as soon as possible.

Required skills include:

\- Expert level C/C++ programming \- Understanding of security issues and
defences in compiled languages \- Strong experience with a modern scripting
language, Python preferred \- Strong understanding of Linux systems \-
Excellent problem solving and debugging skills \- Experience with the git
version control system

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/) and you can contact
me by email at jamie.iles@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

------
lancenlachance
GlobalSign is looking for Mid level to Sr Backend Software Developers located
in Boston, MA - Portsmouth, NH - or Maidstone, UK

GlobalSign (www.globalsign.com) - one of the Internet’s original Certificate
Authorities. Over the years we have issued millions of trusted Digital
Certificates to people, servers and mobile devices for Public Key
Infrastructure (PKI) enabled solutions and applications. Our identity and
access management portfolio includes access control, single sign-on (SSO),
federation and delegation services to help organizations and service providers
create new business models for customer and partner interactions.

We operate in small teams - tightly integrated with product management. In
these development roles, you'll be working to build out new products and
services to expand our PKI services portfolio. We're looking for individuals
with solid fundamentals - exposure to lower level coding like C/C++ is
important - but also looking for those who have skills to build scalable
systems in higher level languages. Interest / experience in internet security
is a huge plus as well. For more info, please see the postings here (note, the
posting only mentions Portsmouth, but we're looking for roles in Boston and
Maidstone as well):

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/globalsign/senior-backend-
soft...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/globalsign/senior-backend-software-
engineer/beE6wgJ4ar5imdiGalkWKP)

Any questions you can email me at lancen.lachance at globalsign.com

------
qthrul
VCE -- [http://vce.com](http://vce.com) Richardson, TX USA / Durham, NC USA /
Marlborough, MA USA / Las Vegas, NV USA / Santa Clara, CA USA

VCE seeks to simplify the data center experience for Enterprise and Service
Providers globally. VCE is an EMC Federation Company with investments from
Cisco and VMware. VCE recently surpassed a $2B annualized demand run-rate and
a seventh consecutive quarter of greater than 50% year-over-year demand
growth.

Do you want to ride the rocket ship and work on interesting things?

Go here: [http://UnicornJockey.com](http://UnicornJockey.com)

Keyword soup: analysis, design and development of service based components
using React, Angular, Dojo, SOAP, WSDL, RESTful, using XML/JSON standards;
performing front-end development using JavaScript, JQuery and AJAX; in
performing back-end development using SQL, PL/SQL and stored procedures in
Oracle; in Java/J2EE, JPT (Java Performance Tuning) technologies and ORM
frameworks including iBatis, Hibernate, JPA, Struts, Spring and Spring
AOP/MVC; in using Web and Application Servers including WebSphere and Tomcat;
and in performing, building and deploying software components using Jenkins,
Maven; experience living the dream with OpenStack, CoreOS, Docker,
combinatorial optimization, VMI algo, Data Center Infrastructure Management,
OASIS SCA, TOSCA, DMTF OVF, CIM, CIMI, OCP, OGF OCCI, ODCA PEAT, unicorns,
turtles, rainbows, sentient cheese wheels, self lubricating sea slugs, etc...

~~~
pnathan
can you talk about the sentient cheese wheels in more detail?

~~~
qthrul
Yes, but you have to sign an NDA.

(Neufchatel Dauphin Azeitao)

------
mac14
Coho Data ([http://www.cohodata.com](http://www.cohodata.com)) - { Vancouver,
BC, Canada | Cambridge, UK | Bangalore, India }

We are growing a great deal!

We’re building a high-performance scalable Enterprise Storage system. We’re a
well-funded startup (a16z, ignition) with a strong Engineering culture and a
growing team, a customer-proven product and sales ramping.
([http://a16z.com/portfolio/](http://a16z.com/portfolio/))

We hire very strong systems software developers. A number of our staff built
the Xen hypervisor and we publish academic research, most recently at USENIX
OSDI’14 and FAST’14.

Primarily a Linux shop.

Hottest positions: - Release Manager (Vancouver, BC) - Senior Director of
Engineering (Vancouver, BC) Other roles: - Storage Systems Hackers (C, git,
python, bash) - Software Engineers with Networking skills (OpenFlow) - Test
Automation Development (our test system is ... awesome) - Optimization and
Profiling (C, valgrind) - DevOps (debian, python, buildbot, git, bash)

Unsurprisingly, we highly value caffeine and beer.

If you’re interested, there are more details on our website
[http://www.cohodata.com/jobs](http://www.cohodata.com/jobs) or LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/coho-
data](https://www.linkedin.com/company/coho-data) and you can apply by email
to: jobs@cohodata.com

------
ryan_f
Ruby on Rails Developer

U.S. only - remote available depending on experience)

20spokes - Chicago,IL

Who we are

20spokes is a small and growing web development agency in Chicago. We work
with a large variety of clients, from launching a new web app to expanding an
existing business with a new mobile app. We're looking for #4 to join our team
and help us to continue to grow!

Who we want to hire

A talented full stack Ruby developer who wants to help us build great
projects.

\- 2-5 years of experience as a mid to senior level engineer. \- Ability to
develop a feature from a concept \- Understanding and experience with other
web technologies such as Sass, Javascript, Rails, Postgres, React, Backbone \-
Team player who is respectful and looking to contribute \- Pragmatic in making
decisions \- Passionate about learning and enthusiastic to share with the rest
of the team

Why should you work with us There's a ton of great places for developers but
we stand out as the little shop with great ideas. You'll have the opportunity
to directly impact 20spokes. We're small with you joining as #4. Fridays are
open days to contribute to our own products that are in use now, work on open
source, write a blog, and more. We invest in the people who join us. Your time
is also very important to us. We don't want our team to be in the office late
at night but out enjoying their lives.

[http://www.20spokes.com/jobs](http://www.20spokes.com/jobs)

------
kirushik
SUSE Linux -
[https://www.suse.com/company/careers/](https://www.suse.com/company/careers/)

79 open positions, mostly Nuremberg, Germany and Prague, Czech Republic.
Company helps with VISA process and relocation.

I hope our products don't need any special introduction for HN readers.

In Engineering we mostly need QA engineers, Linux kernel developers and cloud
specialists.

There are also quite some Sales and management positions, scattered all around
the globe.

~~~
rapphil
Hi, I applied for Linux Kernel developers jobs some months ago, and have never
gotten any response from Suse. Am I doing something wrong? I applied using the
job platform in the Suse web site. By the way, does any position accept
working remotely?

Regards,

~~~
kirushik
Hello, rapphil.

Can you please send me some details to kpimenov@suse.com?

I'm an engineer here, not HR, but let's at least find out what went wrong in
your case.

~~~
rapphil
Hi. I've sent you an e-mail, can you confirm that you received it? Regards,

~~~
kirushik
Hi. Yes, I've received and forwarded your email; hope it won't get lost this
time.

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - Full time - No Remote

The current Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows
our customers to deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We
operate at massive scale, and this informs and affects everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who will
thrive in a challenging environment, working on interesting problems. Our team
is small but growing, and we value people who can contribute not only
individually, but in the context of the team. Our engineering team is also
heavily involved in operations, so you need to know how to deploy, monitor and
maintain a large production system. We wrote our code in Ruby (Main legacy
language) and Haskell.

We are currently looking for:

* A VP of Engineering to help grow and manage our engineering team. More info in this job ad [http://pusher.com/jobs/vp_of_engineering](http://pusher.com/jobs/vp_of_engineering) * Platform engineers that can build and improve our core platform. More info on [http://pusher.com/jobs/platform_engineer](http://pusher.com/jobs/platform_engineer)

Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell, nodeJS, Redis, MySQL,
Git, Puppet and Go.

------
beck5
ShareLaTeX.com / getdatajoy.com - Remote only - Flexible working - Open Source

We are looking to grow our tech team, we are ideally looking for someone who
likes to work in the front end. But if you like what we are doing then please
do get in touch as we will consider all sort of technical people.

We focus on making great tools for scientists, our established product is
ShareLaTeX which is used by thousands of academics every day to write their
LaTeX papers. Our new product getdatajoy.com is aiming to make scientific
programming easier and more accessible for scientists.

We are profitable and bootstrapped, you will be the 4th full time tech member
of the team. The entire team is currently based in the UK but we are open to
people being based anywhere. We are fully distributed so being remote is the
only option, the hours are also very flexible, if you want todo a reduce week
to look after your kids etc that is not a problem.

You will be mainly working on open source code as well -
[https://github.com/sharelatex/sharelatex](https://github.com/sharelatex/sharelatex)
our stack is node/redis/mongo/angular/coffeescript/less

Get in touch with me at team@sharelatex.com

------
dh0913
Help.com - Software Engineer (Full Stack, Frontend, and Backend) - Austin, TX

Help.com is building the next generation of customer service software, backed
by $6 million in funding. We're looking for software engineers with a few
years of work experience to join our small-but-growing team at our downtown
Austin office and work together to get our initial web application into the
hands of an eager market.

We are hiring full stack software engineers, a senior frontend engineer, a
backend engineer (Java), and a Director/VP of Engineering to join our
engineering team of 6.

We are predominately in the JavaScript/Node.js ecosystem, but have developed a
microservice architecture that gives us immense flexibility in our choice of
languages and tools. (We've authored code in JavaScript, Java, and even
Haskell.) The engineers on the team make technical decisions and have full
authority and responsibility for their work. It's collaborative and
challenging, and it's been very rewarding.

In addition to competitive salary, comprehensive health benefits, and equity
in an early-stage startup, you will have the opportunity to make an impactful
contribution to both the product and the team. You will also get to work with
some multi-talented and friendly folks who come from diverse backgrounds and
experiences. We're learning a lot from each other.

Email douglas.hanna at help.com with any questions (or just to say hello). Job
listings and application information can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/help.com](https://jobs.lever.co/help.com)

------
theswan
Clara Labs ([https://claralabs.com/](https://claralabs.com/), YC S14) - San
Francisco, Engineering, Full-Time

Clara is building the simplest possible interface to getting work done.

Every person on our team is involved in the thinking that creates their work -
full stack in the broadest sense of the term. This means identifying, owning,
and driving projects to completion.

We believe shipping early and frequently builds better products. An extreme
example: we scheduled thousands of meetings entirely manually for our first
Clara customers before building any software at all.

Accepting human dependency is the fastest way to building useful machine
intelligence. The failure of intelligence products to date has fundamentally
been a failure to build trust due to unreliability and lack of focus (think:
Siri). Conversely, Clara has delivered a highly reliable, focused, and useful
natural language interface from day one.

We’re looking for frontend, backend, and machine learning engineers to join
our early team. Check out our full descriptions for each role [1], and feel
free to ping me directly at stephen@claralabs.com if you have any questions!

[1] [https://jobs.lever.co/claralabs/](https://jobs.lever.co/claralabs/)

------
jobsactx
FULL TIME SEATTLE POSITION -- CLOUD / LINUX SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR

ActX, Inc. is an exciting Seattle start-up building highly scalable, reliable
systems running in a secure cloud. We are seeking a full time System
Administrator who is experienced with Amazon AWS and Linux. Our unique Devops
environment employs innovative new processes that assist everyone's
productivity. Join our team today!

Required skills: • Bachelors Degree in a related field • 2+ years of Linux
experience -- must be fluent with administration and troubleshooting of Linux
systems and networks • 2+ years experience as a System Administrator managing
a 24x7 web service infrastructure, including at least 1 year for a system
hosted on Amazon AWS or other similar cloud-based system • Automation
experience in scripting languages • Demonstrated experience with configuration
platforms, preferably Chef • Availability to work extended hours and on-call
support, as needed to maintain a 24x7 environment • Excellent communication
and documentation skills • Strong problem-solving and troubleshooting skills;
ability to “own” an issue and follow it through to resolution • Positive “can
do” attitude that fosters productivity in a team setting

Desired skills: • Experience with Ruby • Experience with Development tools
such as Git

This is a full time position offering a competitive compensation package,
including medical/dental/vision insurance, paid vacation and sick leave,
401(k), pre-tax commuter plan, and stock options!

If you live in the greater Seattle area and you meet the above criteria, email
your cover letter & resume to: JOBS@ACTX.COM.

------
ithayer
Avant (fmrly DebtEye YC S2011) | Los Angeles, Chicago | Backend, Frontend,
Mobile, Analytics/Machine Learning | Full-Time

Ruby, R, Python, Redshift, Postgres, Scala

Avant Credit Corp ('Avant') is a fast-growing startup that offers tremendous
advancement opportunities to its employees. Since its launch in December 2012,
Avant, a consumer finance company, has changed the way customers borrow money
-- providing them with a new and unique online experience. Avant uses state-
of-the-art analytics methods in order to offer its lowest possible interest
rates to the widest range of customers. Since inception, Avant has secured
over $300 million in equity financing and over $700 million in debt financing
to continue to grow at an exponential pace. Previously, Avant's founders
created the leading international online short-term lender currently employing
over 1,000 individuals and generating over $700 million in annual revenue.
Avant’s founders have also launched an innovative real estate investment trust
that provides affordable housing options in Chicago, Indianapolis and
Baltimore with over 10,000 apartments owned and managed.

Please apply at [https://www.avant.com/jobs](https://www.avant.com/jobs)

~~~
cenal
I love the new shorter domain and name.

------
scottaj2
Atomic Object - Detroit, MI - Ann Arbor, MI - Grand Rapids, MI Developers and
Designers - Full Time, on-site

We are a custom software design and development consultancy. We do a full
range of development from high level design prototypes, down to low level
firmware on embedded devices and everything in between. Want an idea of the
work we do and the technology we work with? Check out our blog: our blog:
[https://spin.atomicobject.com/](https://spin.atomicobject.com/)

Being an Atom: Atomic doesn't ask that you know a certain language or use a
certain process. But we are looking for a certain kind of person—someone who
embodies our culture and values.

Atoms give a shit about their work, their teammates, and their clients. We
pull together. Atoms are generalists who enjoy learning and doing new things.
Atoms are great communicators, able to work effectively one-on-one with
clients and users. Atoms are product developers, working on poly-skilled teams
to create the most valuable product possible with the client's budget.

Interested in applying? Check out our careers page:
[https://atomicobject.com/careers](https://atomicobject.com/careers)

------
sudonim
Hi Hacker News, I'm Colin, CEO of [http://Customer.io](http://Customer.io).

We're hiring for a few different roles:

Head of Product (Remote) [http://grnh.se/crqpm0](http://grnh.se/crqpm0)

Scaling Engineer (Remote) [http://grnh.se/1ia7yk](http://grnh.se/1ia7yk)

Front End Engineer - Ember.js (Remote)
[http://grnh.se/2ckgoy](http://grnh.se/2ckgoy)

Account Exec for New Business (Portland)
[http://grnh.se/g7tqpw](http://grnh.se/g7tqpw)

 __About Customer.io __

Customer.io is a messaging platform that helps companies communicate better
with their users. Developers do a simple integration that allows marketers to
send email messages based on what people do or don 't do in a web or mobile
app. Our customers include DigitalOcean, Shutterstock, Olark and over 580
others.

The company started in NYC in 2012 and moved headquarters to Portland, OR last
August. We're a geographically distributed team of 13 people.

If any of the positions seem interesting, please apply through the site. If
you have any questions, you can always reach out - colin at customer dot io.

~~~
eps
Let me help you trim all the tracking junk off your URLs -

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/56857](https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/56857)

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/50334](https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/50334)

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/50732](https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/50732)

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/50443](https://boards.greenhouse.io/customerio/jobs/50443)

~~~
sudonim
The tracking lets us know that someone who applied came from Hacker News.
Ultimately it's no big deal if you don't want us to know that. It just means
we're in the dark about where good people come from.

~~~
jacques_chester
I think most people wouldn't object to telling you, if you ask.

------
Dublum
Aspect Security - Application Penetration Testers

[https://www.aspectsecurity.com](https://www.aspectsecurity.com)

We're looking for people with application security skills to join our team. If
you've been doing security for a while, or you're a developer with good
security fundamentals looking to make the switch, this might be the job for
you. We specialize in application security: websites, thick clients, and
mobile. We've been around since 2002, and our founders are some of the guys
behind the OWASP top 10. We work on a lot of cool technology for major clients
in the financial, healthcare, government sectors, as well as others.

We're especially interested in people out of DC, NY, San Francisco, and
Chicago, but fully remote is an option as well (a lot of our current engineers
are fully remote) but must be able to permanently work in the US

the listing is here: [http://www.aspectsecurity.com/application-security-
engineer-...](http://www.aspectsecurity.com/application-security-engineer-
nationwide)

if you have questions (I'm an engineer, not a hiring manager) you can email me
at bill.lummis and the domain is aspectsecurity.com

------
diggan
Typeform - Barcelona, Spain (full time positions on site)

We are a startup located in sunny Barcelona, looking for more people to expand
our wonderful team. We are looking for people filling multiple positions, some
of them are backend/frontend developers, content managers and QA engineers and
more!

We are working on making forms easy and enjoyable to fill out. We already got
what we need to grow the team, now we just need the right people.

You can see at a glance on what we are working on from our website but don't
be afraid to ask if you have any questions. See it here:
[http://www.typeform.com/](http://www.typeform.com/)

Some of the things we are working on this very moment:

* Building a new API with Lotus (framework in Ruby) for creating forms dynamically

* Taking existing parts out of the system to be able to scale them independently

* Making the infrastructure more fault tolerant

If you are interested in working with any of these or just came up with some
other ideas that you think would make filling out forms more awesome, don't
hesitate to fill out the following form to apply:
[https://typeform.com/jobs](https://typeform.com/jobs)

My personal email if you have any questions is victor@typeform.com

------
robvolk
Charlie App | Chicago, IL | charlieapp.com

* Jr. Software Engineer - __STARTING SEPT 2015 __

Before any meeting, Charlie automatically researches the people you’re about
to meet with. Our users love us and we spread fast in every company that uses
Charlie. We’ve raised $1.8M ([http://bit.ly/charlie-
techcrunch](http://bit.ly/charlie-techcrunch)) and are looking for talented
developers to join our team.

We get to work on really challenging problems (how do you distill someone down
to one page?) We’ve built Charlie on Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, Redis, Sidekiq,
RSpec, Capybara, and it lives on an elastic server farm. We iterate fast,
practice continuous delivery, we’re process-driven, and very test-focused.
We're a small dev that loves to code, and constantly pushes each other, and
learns from each other. We have fun and get weird.

We’re looking for passionate, self-motivated software engineers who want to
make an impact on an early-stage company (Ruby, iOS, and front-end). If this
sounds like you, drop us a line and let’s talk!

 __Apply __Interested? Apply
here:[https://charlieapp.com/jobs](https://charlieapp.com/jobs)

------
ivankirigin
YesGraph [http://yesgraph.com](http://yesgraph.com) \- Full Time, local to Bay
Area

Email me: ivan@yesgraph.com

YesGraph solves an existential problem for companies: growth. We use machine
learning to do social graph analysis. We can rank a users contacts to
recommend who a user should invite. This boosts invites and referrals and
helps companies grow.

We're a small team of 4, mainly engineering. We're hiring a Product Manager
and 2 engineers.

I was growth lead at Dropbox as a PM, so I know that job well. We're hiring
one because I want to focus more on sales and marketing. We're a developer
facing service, so if you know how to code you know our audience.

For engineering, we have openings for mobile development and machine learning.
Depending on your experience, you can lead our data team. For mobile, we're
building drop-in share flows that will immediately be used by millions of
people.

More about us here: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/27/yc-backed-yesgraph-
raises-a...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/27/yc-backed-yesgraph-raises-a-
million-to-build-a-better-referral-system-for-mobile-apps/)

Email me: ivan@yesgraph.com

------
afthonos
BoomTown | Atlanta, GA | Lead iOS engineer

We’re BoomTown: a successful web real estate CRM platform that is building its
mobile experience from scratch. We are looking for a lead for a team working
in Swift, using ReactiveCocoa and all the latest APIs to create outstanding
mobile apps.

The design team is taking the time to perfect the user experience and is
providing us with carefully crafted designs — it’ll be up to you to lead the
team that implements them with the best solutions available. Is it
AsyncDisplayKit? The Pop animation framework? Is it your own hand-rolled
solution? Up to you. If we bring you on, it’s because we trust you to make the
decisions. And of course, you’ll be interacting with the product manager and
designers to shape the applications themselves.

We offer full benefits, and a location in Atlanta, the metropolis of the
South. Find us at:

Company site: [http://www.boomtownroi.com](http://www.boomtownroi.com)

Job posting:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q81aVfwY&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=q81aVfwY&v=1&page=Job%20Description&j=o76m0fwj)

------
jerrett
InQuicker - Remote (Canada/US) or in office (Nashville, TN) Seeking: Full time
Ruby developers, front-end developers, and UX designers

We are on a mission to break down the barriers and inefficiencies that
separate people from the healthcare they need. Our market-leading online
scheduling system is used to improve patient’s access to health care in
hundreds of hospitals and other healthcare facilities around the United
States.

We have an inclusive culture with competitive compensation, we focus on
results and have good work/life balance, and are dedicated to making a
positive impact on how health care is accessed.

We are growing and are looking for people to help with UX/design, front end
development, and backend development. We are looking for experienced people
who are self-motivated, opinionated, and interested in both learning from and
teaching their peers.

If this sounds like it might be for you, check us out at
[http://inquicker.com](http://inquicker.com) \- and then email
jerrett@inquicker.com. Let me know who you are, why you want to work with us,
why I should hire you, what you are looking for in a job, and what questions
you might have for us.

Cheers!

~~~
tsompura
Hi,

Design professional with years of experience and curiosity to learn new
technologies and trends. Visualize the users' needs and build interfaces to
improve user productivity, discoverability, and simplicity.

Showcase \-
[http://www.behance.net/rebirthpixel](http://www.behance.net/rebirthpixel) \-
[http://dribbble.com/rebirthpixel](http://dribbble.com/rebirthpixel)

More Work \-
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7mj0xo7p34gzgqm/Work%20-%20Showcas...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7mj0xo7p34gzgqm/Work%20-%20Showcase.pdf?dl=0)

Specialties » User Interface Design » iOS & Android App Design » Web Design &
Front-end Technologies » Wireframing » Prototyping » Brand Identity & Visual
Design

We can collaborate good work for sure if we go ahead. Thanking you for your
consideration and forthcoming response.

Best, Tejas

------
bennetthi
Button | NYC | Full time | H1B - yes | Remote - no

Roles: Front-end, Back-end, SRE

I've been a Back-end engineer at Button for 1.5 months and it's the best job
I've ever had.

Some specifics:

\- a monetizable product that I can get behind

\- an amazing team of 16 intelligent, friendly, and experienced individuals
across all parts of the organization

\- a slew of fun engineering challenges

\- a focus on delivering excellence in everything we do

\- a team where everyone is deeply committed to making the best product,
company, and lives for all of us

\- a culture focused around questioning everything

At Button, we think unlocking the interconnection of mobile apps through deep
linking is the next big step in the evolution of apps. Deep linking is
critical on the web, so why does it barely exist on our mobile apps? Button is
focused on tackling this issue, so that your app experience isn’t on-par with
the web, but better! Watch our demo video on
[http://www.usebutton.com/](http://www.usebutton.com/) to learn more.

If any of this resonates with you we’d love to hear from you, so please apply
at [http://www.usebutton.com/join-us](http://www.usebutton.com/join-us) or
drop us a line at recruiting@usebutton.com.

~~~
PhrosTT
Does that demo video have sound? Can't seem to click the unmute (even in
fullscreen). Chrome+Mac

------
mbesto
Pixterity - [http://pixterity.com/](http://pixterity.com/) \- San
Francisco/Palo Alto, CA

Role(s): Design INTERN | FOUNDER/CTO (3rd founding member)

We are a Stanford-StartX accelerated startup disrupting the professional
photography and stock photo industry.

ALL PHOTO ASSIGNMENTS ARE OFFLINE—on paper, over the phone, very 1985. $6.5
billion in sales from jobs commissioned each year by ad agencies, corporate
marketers, editorial media, and SMBs is fragmented amongst tens of thousands
of freelance pro photographers.

We turn Assignments into Stock Photos, consolidating the Stock Photo + Photo
Assignment segments on one platform.

We're looking for a UI design intern and a 3rd technical founder. Our stack is
Rails/Postgres/JS and heavily utilizes AWS.

Shoot me an email at mb@pixterity.com if interested or apply on AngelList.

[https://angel.co/pixterity/jobs/56317-cofounder-
cto](https://angel.co/pixterity/jobs/56317-cofounder-cto)

[https://angel.co/pixterity/jobs/58334-ui-design-
intern](https://angel.co/pixterity/jobs/58334-ui-design-intern)

------
joshfraser
Forage ([https://www.forage.co](https://www.forage.co)) - Full-time - San
Francisco, CA

Forage makes it easy to cook dinner in 20 minutes or less. We're a fast
growing company (We were a team of 4 people at the end of last year. We're now
over 25, and just getting started). We're hiring front and backend developers
as well as designers and other roles. We're looking for people who are
passionate about our vision of improving the food system and reducing food
waste, all while enjoying delicious food while doing so. We're repeat
entrepreneurs and are backed by Ev Williams, Chris Sacca & Hass Hassan (board
member at Whole Foods).

You'll have a chance to work on interesting technical challenges that have a
highly tangible impact on a physical product. We're particularly interested in
exceptionally strong frontend developers with Angular experience and backend
developers who're good with Postgres.

Learn more at
[https://www.forage.co/company/jobs](https://www.forage.co/company/jobs) or
send us a note at jobs@forage.co.

------
voberoi
NYC -- Harry's (www.harrys.com) is hiring full-stack engineers and data
engineers.

We're a high-growth company with a small engineering team (11 of us) across
our web platform and data engineering teams.

We've grown our business substantially over the course of two years, acquired
our manufacturer, and are now one of the only companies in the world that
manufactures its own blades and sells them directly to consumers.

We're hiring full-stack engineers on our platform engineering team:
[http://jobs.harrys.com/apply/NM24Ks/Software-Engineer-
Platfo...](http://jobs.harrys.com/apply/NM24Ks/Software-Engineer-Platfo...).
Want to build a massive e-commerce website and online retail operation? This
is for you.

We're hiring data engineers on our data engineering team:
[http://jobs.harrys.com/apply/WvjhxJ/Senior-Data-
Infrastructu...](http://jobs.harrys.com/apply/WvjhxJ/Senior-Data-
Infrastructu...). Want to solve complex problems by building out
infrastructure and products that intelligently use lots of data? This is for
you.

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you'll tackle the challenges that arise as we build a large-scale
system for data processing and distribution.

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== Open roles ==

You can read more about the Dev Ops, Full Stack, Front-End, Technical AM,
Sales, and Marketing roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd love
to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
thisjody
[http://radius.com/](http://radius.com/) is hiring!

Senior Python Engineer:

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/senior-python-
engineer...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/senior-python-
engineer/ch0mAOm5ir5lVAiGalkWKP?ref=rss&sid=68)

Data Software Engineer (Spark + Scala):

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/data-software-
engineer...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/data-software-
engineer/du9r1em5ir5i42iGalkWKP?ref=rss&sid=68)

Integrations Engineer:

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/integrations-
engineer-...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/integrations-engineer-mid-
senior/bgd5iCm5ir5k-IiGalqWdr?ref=rss&sid=68)

Front-End Software Engineer:

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/front-end-software-
eng...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/front-end-software-
engineer/cwrceQm5mr5iQtiGalqWdr?ref=rss&sid=68)

------
shackattack
PagerDuty - San Francisco, CA and Toronto, ON

If you're looking for a start up that's growing quickly solving a real problem
rather than selling ads, we're making the process of fixing technology
problems better.

We're well-funded and growing like crazy, and currently hiring for engineering
(all levels, in San Francisco and Toronto), sales, product, marketing, and
everything else. A few highlights:

* Principal data engineer: a Cassandra / distributed systems expert who can help us scale and maximize its reliability (SF or TO)

* Principal security engineer: lead and build our security vision and roadmap (SF or TO)

* Applications / realtime engineering (all levels): join our cross-functional teams in SF or Toronto, ship value, have fun.

* Director of UX: lead and build our UX team (SF). We're also hiring for standard user experience designers.

* Sales (all roles, entry level to senior) (SF)

You'll find them all here: [http://www.pagerduty.com/company/work-with-
us/](http://www.pagerduty.com/company/work-with-us/)

If anything in particular interests you, feel free to email me if you'd like
to chat more: dshack@pagerduty.com

------
vorador

               _ _           
         _ __ (_) | __ _ ___ 
        | '_ \| | |/ _` / __|
        | | | | | | (_| \__ \
        |_| |_|_|_|\__,_|___/
    

Nilas | [https://www.nilas.com/](https://www.nilas.com/) | San Francisco, CA
(Mission) | Frontend (JS), Design, Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nilas (pronounced ny-las) and our team is building the next
generation email platform, starting with beautiful APIs.

Developers depend on our APIs, so we have to be reliable, up all the time, and
fast. We have more data for a single user than in most startups' entire
database. That means big technical challenges to solve as we scale our
fledgling distributed backend. We've also been working on a new email client,
and we're looking for product designers and front-end engineer. We're using
React, Flux, and a fork of Atom Shell. More here:
[http://www.nilas.com/blog/splitting-the-
atom](http://www.nilas.com/blog/splitting-the-atom)

== More about us ==

• Backend: Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian.

• Frontend: Coffeescript, React, (Re)Flux, WebSQL, Atom Shell (NodeJS +
Chromium)

• Like open source? Us too-- check it out:
[https://github.com/inboxapp](https://github.com/inboxapp)

• We're 40% women on our team of 13 (12 engineers), including 1 of 2
cofounders. We want to make that number 50%.

• Our sunny Mission office is more lived-in than tidy. Think art studio, not
corporate. Our team is more likely to end up in Yosemite or on a bike ride
together than drinking at the latest startup event.

• We have a flexible vacation policy and value personal responsibility and
ownership. Benefits include full health, dental, vision, commuter, and lunch
at the office every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too.

Apply at [https://www.nilas.com/jobs](https://www.nilas.com/jobs) and mention
HN. We love it when candidates let us know what draws them to the job, and we
encourage applications from women, LQBTQ folks, and people of diverse
backgrounds.

Some recent press: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/next-gen-email-platform-
nil...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/27/next-gen-email-platform-nil..).

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston, MA - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring engineerings to work on:

    
    
      - Delivery and Internal Tools
      - Technical Operations
      - Data platform technologies
      - Microservices on Play in Scala
      - Data visualizations with D3.js
      - iOS, Android, JavaScript
      - Ruby on Rails
    

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over two billion devices

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were recently named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, Scala, iOS, Android, Mapreduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Column Store Databases, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are one of the largest Scala shops in Boston and have a passion for functional programming. Many folks here who are in the credits for the FP in Scala book.

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com/](http://eng.localytics.com/)

Candidates of all experience levels encouraged to connect with us:
jobs@localytics.com

------
pksunkara
Apiary ([http://apiary.io](http://apiary.io)) - FULL TIME - San Fransisco, CA
or Prague, Czech Republic

TECHNOLOGY: Node.js, Backbone, Coffeescript

Visit [https://apiary.io/company#jobs](https://apiary.io/company#jobs) for
more details on the jobs.

==========================================

Fullstack Developer (Core Application Team)

===========================================

As a member of the Application team, you are going to be responsible for
crafting, delivering and maintaining the main apiary.io application (including
the Apiary for Teams feature set).

In this vertical team, you are going to collaborate with your fellow team
members on providing the best tooling and platform for designing, developing,
and maintaining APIs worldwide.

Building great APIs is all about effective collaboration, be the one building
the tools (teams, managing a team, user roles, access control, ...).

You'll be developing one of the most-used API Documentation worldwide.
Documentation including interactive Console, documentation that has to run
smoothly on mobile and touch-based devices, has to support plenty of
customization options, and on top of that has to be super fast.

Don't forget about Mock Server and Debugging Proxy. Mock Server is all about
speed and pairing responses defined in an API blueprint (choosing what
response is the best fit). Debugging Proxy is a tough one. (...). Don't leave
out payments (trials, subscriptions, ...).

You'll be responsible for the most visible part of our product suite that
defines how Apiary is perceived.

------
jasonkolb
Uptake (uptake.com) - Chicago, IL What we do:

Uptake's business is global, disruptive, differentiated and approaches the
market in a new way. We help customers identify hidden value and create growth
through business and technology innovation, while also enabling cost
efficiencies that generate industry-leading business performance. Our team
drives this success by connecting customers and partners to the value of the
Internet of Things, business-centric architectures, and key technology
transitions.

Uptake's business is global, disruptive, differentiated and approaches the
market in a new way. We help customers identify hidden value and create growth
through business and technology innovation, while also enabling cost
efficiencies that generate industry-leading business performance. Our team
drives this success by connecting customers and partners to the value of the
Internet of Things, business-centric architectures, and key technology
transitions.

Our Tech Stack:

Back-end -- Java, Spring, Elastic Search, RESTful APIs

Front-end -- AngularJS

Data Science -- R

Take a look at our Careers page and don't hesitate to reach out to our
Recruiting Team!

uptake.com/join-us/

------
wrigby
O3b Networks - [http://www.o3bnetworks.com/](http://www.o3bnetworks.com/) \-
Manassas, VA (outside Washington, D.C.)

We're looking for a software engineer to join our operations team and take the
lead on developing in-house tools - some operations tasking will be in there
(automation, mostly).

O3b Networks is the only company in the world delivering high-throughput (>
500mbps), low-latency (< 150ms rtt) Internet links from space. Hooked already?

Things you'll work with:

* Git

* CentOS

* Python

* MySQL

* Puppet

* Geo-replicated systems (we have 9 data gateways around the world and two Network Operations Centers)

* Network monitoring (SNMP is anything but simple...)

* A variety of APIs (our vendors provide SOAP, XML-RPC, RESTful HTTP, proprietary ASCII...)

We operate a very diverse system with tons of moving parts, including
satellite modems, amplifiers, big satellite dishes, oh, and the full stack of
telco-grade IP equipment.

Job listing:
[https://o3bnetworks.secure.force.com/FCMS__CMSLayout?jobIds=...](https://o3bnetworks.secure.force.com/FCMS__CMSLayout?jobIds=a0gD000000B1lKWIAZ&page=JobDetailPage&sessionId=&jobSite=default&p=Candidate)

------
endlessvoid94
Bloc ([https://www.bloc.io](https://www.bloc.io)) - San Francisco - Software
Engineer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Angular, Postgres), full time

We're a small team of intellectually curious developers and designers who are
passionate about learning. We encourage our employees to develop new skill-
sets, and to foster that you'll be able to apprentice under any of the mentors
on our platform. We’ll also provide you with a generous benefits package,
generous vacation policy, and we'll hook you up with the gear of your choice.

Founded in 2012, Bloc was the first online coding bootcamp. Today Bloc offers
programs in web development, mobile development, and UX design. Bloc's
apprenticeship approach employs project-based learning and continuous
mentoring from an experienced professional to help students launch new
careers. In November 2014, Bloc closed a $6M Series A investment led by Shasta
Ventures, and currently enjoys support from acclaimed seed investors Harrison
Metal, Baseline Ventures, and First Round Capital.

------
bkwok
Coinbase - [http://www.coinbase.com](http://www.coinbase.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Engineers (Backend, Frontend, Generalists, Product,
Infrastructure, Security)

At Coinbase, we're building a platform that facilitates the easy conduct of
the digital currency Bitcoin for consumers and merchants. This includes the
buying and selling of Bitcoin, secure storage of Bitcoin in the cloud, and a
suite of merchant tools. The vision is for the platform to be the grid that
powers payments across the internet, much like email, Twitter, Facebook power
communications.

The past 24 months have been incredible that has seen us raise $106M from
A16z, Union Square Ventures, and the recent $75M Series C led by DFJ. We've
also grown from 8 to 55 people in the past year. In the past 24 months, our
user base has grown 210x and the value of transactions processed on our
platform has grown 300x.

Check out our careers page:
[http://www.coinbase.com/careers](http://www.coinbase.com/careers)

------
0xa
Kensho, Boston, MA (Cambridge), Stamford, CT, New York, NY: FULL TIME Software
Engineers, UX or UI Designer

Kensho is a small engineering team[0] headquartered in Harvard Sq. We are
making financial analysis more accessible, intuitive and beautiful through our
recent partnerships with Goldman Sachs[1] and CNBC[2]

Software Engineers We're hiring fun-loving nerds at every experience level. We
look for people who a hungry to learn, figure things out quickly, and are
massively productive using technology and math. To really catch our eye, we
love to see: * Experience at scale with machine learning, NLP, unstructured
data * Charting and visualization skills in javascript * Styling, polish and
responsive design

While we primarily use Python (especially pandas and NumPy) and AngularJS,
that is just implementation detail and you can interview in the language of
your choice.

UX or UI Designers We're looking to grow our UX and UI team. We love to see a
strong portfolio in either UI (mocks and aesthetic, especially with
simplifying complex data and interactions) or UX (workflow and wireframes).

A willingness to play bughouse, ticket to ride, and shoot zombies is a plus.

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team) [1]
[https://twitter.com/GoldmanSachs/status/554680474392870913](https://twitter.com/GoldmanSachs/status/554680474392870913)
[2] [https://www.cnbc.com/kensho](https://www.cnbc.com/kensho) [3]
[http://apps.npr.org/arrested-
development/joke-15.html](http://apps.npr.org/arrested-
development/joke-15.html)

~~~
webmaven
You forgot to actually include the hop-ons joke from last month:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9128405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9128405)

------
revetkn
Transmogrify - [http://xmog.com](http://xmog.com) \- Philadelphia, PA Suburbs

We’re a software shop located in the heart of Conshohocken, just a 5-minute
walk from the R6 line. The team is a tight-knit blend of designers and
developers and we are on the lookout for more engineering talent. If you have
experience with these technologies, we’d like to talk to you! Email
jobs@xmog.com and let us know you found us via Hacker News.

Preferred skillset:

    
    
      * Modern Server-side Java (Jetty, Jersey, Guice, Guava, …)
      * Client-side JS (Angular, React, Backbone, …)
      * RDBMS/SQL experience (Postgres, Oracle, …)
      * Android
      * Ability to work effectively on a team and collaborate with designers
      * A sharp eye for detail (you’re the kind of person who worries about error handling and edge cases!)
    

Nice-to-haves:

    
    
      * iOS (Objective-C, Swift a plus)
      * Server-side JS (Node, io.js, …)
      * NoSQL (Cassandra, …)
      * DevOps chops (AWS, …)
      * Any other interesting software experience

------
ben336
Windsor Circle [http://www.windsorcircle.com/](http://www.windsorcircle.com/)
\- Durham NC

\- System Administrator

\- Senior Software Engineer (Python)

\- Software Engineer

\- Senior Product Designer

=====================================

We're hiring developers to join our funded startup (in 2014 we closed a $6.25M
Series B) to help us build and expand our market leading Retention Automation
Platform.

Our tech stack includes Python, Pyramid, and PostgreSQL on the backend and
Backbone.js/Marionette on the front end. This is an exciting opportunity to
get in on the ground floor with salary and stock options while working with
cutting edge technology.

Telecommuting is available 1-2 days/wk with the rest of your time spent in our
awesome downtown Durham, North Carolina office. In addition to our developer
openings we are now hiring a senior data scientist, who would be responsible
for defining our data science approach going forward.

More info here:
[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs)

------
oms1005
Watsi - San Francisco, CA [https://watsi.org](https://watsi.org)

Watsi is a global crowdfunding platform that enables anyone to directly fund
healthcare for people around the world.

“How we spend our days is, of course, how we spend our lives.”

We’re a team of developers, designers, doctors, and marketers working at Watsi
because we believe that everyone, everywhere deserves access to healthcare. We
move fast, take risks, and come to work every day excited about building an
organization that matters more than we do.

We’re looking for a full-stack developer to join our six-person team in San
Francisco. The ideal candidate is an experienced, product-focused generalist
who wants to use their skills to bring healthcare to the world. Some of the
technologies we use: Rails, Backbone.js, SCSS, Postgres, Redis, Sidekiq,
Heroku, RSpec, and Jasmine.

If you’re interested in learning more, please send whatever info you have
(linkedin, github, personal site) to jobs@watsi.org.

------
bbgm
Amazon EC2 Container Service - Full time, Seattle, WA

We are hiring for a number of positions on the EC2 Container Service [1] team
including software development managers [2], software development engineers
[3], and web development engineers [4]. To date our focus has primarily been
on building out a highly scalable set of backend services and distributed
systems to manage and expose container and cluster state and for task
scheduling. We are now looking to add engineers with a strong systems
background, particularly around OS virtualization and networking.

We are a growing team of (mostly) experienced engineers that likes to iterate
quickly. We value scalability, operability, and security and expect everyone
on the team to have a say in feature design and prioritization. We also have
some fun open source projects [5]. If you are interested apply at the links
below or contact me (email address is in my profile).

\----

1\. [http://aws.amazon.com/ecs](http://aws.amazon.com/ecs)

2\. [http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/265339/software-development-
mana...](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/265339/software-development-manager-
amazon-ec2-container-service)

3\. [http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/293016/software-development-
engi...](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/293016/software-development-engineer)

4\. [http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/292894/web-development-
engineer-...](http://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/292894/web-development-engineer-
amazon-ec2-container-service-team)

5\. [https://github.com/aws/amazon-ecs-agent](https://github.com/aws/amazon-
ecs-agent)

------
mattmillr
New York City, NY, USA - Various engineering positions. - Full time.

We're growing our NYC team with open front-end, back-end, devops, UX, and
leadership positions. Our stack is mostly LAMP (PHP) with some Python-powered
APIs. MySQL, Redis, Solr, Aerospike, and Scala are also in use.

See all the positions and apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/refinery29#6048](https://boards.greenhouse.io/refinery29#6048)

A bit about the company:

Refinery29, the fastest growing independent fashion and style website in the
United States, is a lifestyle platform that delivers nonstop inspiration to
help women live a more stylish and creative life. It connects over 21 million
monthly visitors and 1.9 million email subscribers with 24/7 programming
covering everything from shopping and beauty to wellness and celebrities,
giving readers all the tips, tricks, and tools they need to live a more
beautiful life — and share it with the world.

------
lylo
FreeAgent - Edinburgh or REMOTE (within UK) - Full Time

We're looking for software engineers of all levels to come and work on our
flagship product FreeAgent
([http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)). We're a growing team
of 75, based in Edinburgh but with remote staff around the UK (5 engineers are
fully remote).

We have a lot of happy customers (40,000+, NPS=75!), a lot of traffic (13
million+ page views/mo), and some lovely staff to work alongside, learn from
and have fun with ([http://www.freeagent.com/company/about-
us](http://www.freeagent.com/company/about-us)). We invest a lot of time in
our platform (code health, scalability, security) as well as working on new
features, which is nice.

Our engineers tend to be full stack, but we’re seeing people move towards more
specialist work these days, such as front-end programming (we're doing a lot
of React.js, primarily on our iOS app), our real-time accounting engine, data
science. People play to their strengths really. Our stack is intentionally
straightforward. It's sensible and sustainable. Javascript aside, we mainly
write Ruby alongside MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, Puppet.

We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff right now, but I 'd also be
interested to chat to __UK-based __freelancers interested in a longer-term
contract (e.g. 12 months+).

jobs@freeagent.com

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/senior-software-
engine...](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-engineer)

------
noelh
Second Spectrum - Los Angeles, CA, Shanghai, and Boston, MA -
[http://www.secondspectrum.com](http://www.secondspectrum.com)

Big data has come to sports, and Second Spectrum is using it to transform the
sports experience, for everyone from coaches and players to the most hardcore
or casual fan. We have trained machines to understand sports at a level of
sophistication that exceeds that of most collegiate players. Using this
machine understanding, we deliver analytics software that is helping ten NBA
teams win more games, is enabling national broadcasters to tell better
stories, and will give every fan their own personal sportscast. We have
recently signed deals with ESPN and Fox to deliver content for their
broadcasts, starting with this clip that appeared on NBA Countdown:
[http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12510250](http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12510250),
and extending to interactive products that the broadcasters will use on air.

We are looking for a variety of engineering roles, including full-stack,
UI/UX, mobile, machine learning and computer vision engineers. The
responsibilities range from sophisticated UI design that supports detailed but
intuitive analytics, to front-end interfaces that will appear on national
sports broadcasts, to scalable backend infrastructure that supports robust
video streaming, to ML and CV engineering that enables the semantic layer that
understands the game. Our software stack is based around Node, Go and Python.

In addition to the engineering roles, we’re also hiring a product manager who
will guide our engineering and design efforts in order to deliver our
technology to all our customers, ranging from NBA coaches to casual fans of
the game.

If you're interested in joining us, our jobs email is is
work@secondspectrum.com. I'm also available for any questions you might have
at noel@secondspectrum.com

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Web or Cloud Engineer | San Francisco |
[https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, tight-knit team looking for a full-stack engineer.

Mixmax is a communications platform that brings the power of the web to email.
With Mixmax, anyone can build an interactive app that works in all email
clients. We’re 8 months old, launched a Gmail add-on a couple of months ago
and are growing extremely fast. Here's our Twitter wall of love -
[https://twitter.com/MixmaxHQ/timelines/560278179810533376](https://twitter.com/MixmaxHQ/timelines/560278179810533376)
\- and we recently won at Launch Festival -
[http://www.launchfestival.com/](http://www.launchfestival.com/). Already
thousands of customers depend on us for their daily productivity. We have an
A++ list of investors that previously backed companies like Twitter, Heroku,
Lyft & Square.

We’re an incredibly mission-driven, diverse and fun-loving team. We value
personal and professional growth equally and have built multi-million dollar
products together in the past. We're based in downtown SF.

Current tech stack: Node.js, Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo, Handlebars

Check us out at mixmax.com. Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s grab coffee!

    
    
       _____       _                      _   _               __                _ _ 
       \_   \_ __ | |_ ___ _ __ __ _  ___| |_(_)_   _____    /__\ __ ___   __ _(_) |
        / /\/ '_ \| __/ _ \ '__/ _` |/ __| __| \ \ / / _ \  /_\| '_ ` _ \ / _` | | |
     /\/ /_ | | | | ||  __/ | | (_| | (__| |_| |\ V /  __/ //__| | | | | | (_| | | |
     \____/ |_| |_|\__\___|_|  \__,_|\___|\__|_| \_/ \___| \__/|_| |_| |_|\__,_|_|_|

------
latitude
Pipemetrics - Lausanne, Switzerland - Local only

Senior developer, C / C++ / Windows

Looking for experienced developers to help expanding our existing product into
a suite of complimentary products and services
([https://bvckup2.com](https://bvckup2.com)).

    
    
      --
    

Basic requirements - Solid C/C++ with a focus on producing lean and efficient
code; considertable experience developing and shipping software for the
Windows platform.

Good to have - Knowing one's way around Linux, both the development toolchain
and the shell; PHP, JS, SQL; people skills for communicating with users.

Nice to have - Embedded and kernel development experience.

Ideally, you should be reasonably comfortable with all elements of a system
that allows controlling a Windows app through an externally hosted web
interface - from Windows, through the network to the PHP/SQL backend to the
HTML/JS web frontend.

    
    
      --
    

The company is built around the notion of "doing one simple thing, but doing
it really well." This doesn't mean creating simplistic software, but rather
having a single primary function that captures one specific user need and then
providing a host of supporting features to make things simple and convenient.
This is a fairly alien approach on Windows where the software still tends to
compete on the length of the feature list first and foremost. However, the
good news is that there is a substantial demand for simpler, but better-made
software. This is what we do.

Prior to founding Pipemetrics, I was the principal person behind Hamachi VPN
service ([http://swapped.cc/hamachi](http://swapped.cc/hamachi)).

    
    
      --
    

Get in touch - hello-at-pipemetrics.com / alex-at-pipemetrics.com

~~~
latitude
Additionally, we are considering adding a couple of summer internship
positions for EPFL students. If you are at EPFL and the above looks
interesting enough, drop me a line.

------
sideprize
Ruby on Rails Developer

SidePrize - Atlanta, GA

We’re working on an integration tool that allows people to create daily-
fantasy-style challenges for traditional fantasy leagues.

Requirements:

* Experience writing and maintaining web applications specifically back-end (server-side).

* Experience with the Ruby programming language and/or the Ruby on Rails web application framework.

* Great writing and communication skills. One or more members is often remote, being able to communicate by writing is of critical importance.

* Good requirement-gathering skills. Starting with a problem and working from there to understand how the problem can be solved is a valuable skill

* A strong interest in sports. We’re building an application that makes sports more enjoyable—You should have an interest in sports.

Preferred:

* Experience maintaining the front-end of web applications (HTML/CSS/JavaScript).

* A strong interest in fantasy sports or sports statistics.

If it sounds like something that might interest you shoot a resume and any
relevant work/project links to tareq@sideprize.com.

------
albertsun
The New York Times | New York, NY (Remote is ok) | DevOps

The New York Times interactive news team is looking for a dev ops engineer to
work on developing our infrastructure for creating breaking news applications,
cutting edge data visualizations and immersive reader experiences. We don't
develop the core web site or mobile apps (though those teams are hiring) we
work on highly creative, very deadline driven applications that sometimes need
to go from concept to production in hours. We work mostly in AWS and are
transitioning from a chef based environment to Docker. We believe in work-life
balance, shipping working products, and open source. Working in a newsroom
isn't like working at a startup or a big company. Try it, you'll like it.

For more about this job and interactive news: [http://jobs.nytco.com/job/New-
York-Interactive-News-Develope...](http://jobs.nytco.com/job/New-York-
Interactive-News-Developer-Job-NY/2235011/) (the description isn't quite
right, it describes a generalist but we're looking for devops)

More about the NYT:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9038615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9038615)

And the journalism and code commnunity: [https://source.opennews.org/en-
US/organizations/new-york-tim...](https://source.opennews.org/en-
US/organizations/new-york-times/)

Our open source code:
[https://github.com/newsdev/](https://github.com/newsdev/)
[https://github.com/nytimes/](https://github.com/nytimes/)

Other NYT tech jobs:
[http://developers.nytimes.com/careers/](http://developers.nytimes.com/careers/)

------
mattculbreth
DataStax OpsCenter Developer -- REMOTE

[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oVGf0fwA&s=Hacker_News:_Matt](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oVGf0fwA&s=Hacker_News:_Matt)

DataStax is the fastest, most scalable distributed database technology,
delivering Apache Cassandra to the world’s most innovative enterprises. We are
looking for a talented full-stack Developer to work on the OpsCenter - DSE
(Monitoring team). This position will be located anywhere in the US.

The OpsCenter codebase currently consists of Python, Clojure, and JavaScript.
Familiarity with one or more of these is important, but even more important is
the passion and ability to work on any part of an application and ability to
learn and adapt quickly as the application and technologies underneath evolve.
Of course, bonus points for experience with any of Cassandra, Spark, Hadoop,
or Solr.

------
rob_mccann
Schibsted Products & Technology - London, Oslo, Stockholm, Barcelona

Come and join us at the greatest tech company you've never heard of.

\- Javascript/Front-end/NodeJS Engineers

\- Java/Scala Engineers

\- Devops/Systems/Infrastructure

\- UX/UI

\- Data Scientists

Schibsted has been around for over 175 years and has a long history of pushing
boundaries and trying new things. We're undergoing a massive change to unify
common components under SPT. From infrastructure to data science and ads,
we're building a massive team over the coming years to work on some exciting
products. We've already got some top notch people from Google, Yahoo and
Twitter with us too.

Our sites get over 200M monthly active users across 29 countries; sites that
include Finn.no in Norway and Leboncoin in France - which also happens to be
the third biggest site in the country!

If you're great at what you do, I'd love to have a chat so drop me an email:
rob.mccann@schibsted.com

------
johnnyg
CPAP.com, Stafford, TX (SW Houston): FULL TIME LAMP Web Developer

Why work with CPAP.com? We help people breathe. We are profitable and growing.
But mostly, for our teams and day to day project enjoyment.

Drive projects relating to code organization and coder happiness

* Code Refactor and re-org (OOP, REST)

* Source control and ease of code push integration tools (Git)

* Sniffer and code styles/standards enforcement (Jenkins)

Our toolset and areas of interest:

PHP, MySQL, Angular, Meteor, Knockout, Geo/Gis/Mapping, Queue software like
RabbitMQ or real time db like firebase, Metrics data design metrics boards
like Dashing

Benefits: [http://bit.ly/1lAbxkP](http://bit.ly/1lAbxkP)

Apply: github/resume to johnny.goodman@cpap.com

Questions: johnnywgoodman on skype or 832-413-2462. No need to schedule, your
call is welcome anytime.

PS. Full Job Desc As A Google Doc:
[http://bit.ly/1HiR4da](http://bit.ly/1HiR4da)

------
BookingJobs
Amsterdam(Netherlands)| Relocation + Visa| Data Scientist roles @ Booking.com
Booking.com is hiring all types of data science people. We have roles with
focus on machine learning and recommender systems:
[http://grnh.se/2prwsm](http://grnh.se/2prwsm) The more analytically, data
mining and business focused but still quite techy Data Scientist:
[http://grnh.se/tvaxh7](http://grnh.se/tvaxh7) And the more senior, metor-type
but still hands-on position: [http://grnh.se/rpavt7](http://grnh.se/rpavt7)
These people work across different departments and are able to influence the
online experience of millions of users world-wide. We provide an extensive
relocation package.

------
s3nnyy
Switzerland, Zurich | Full-time | DevOps, Front-end, and Back-end.

This might be a very exciting, well-paid opportunity if have a Swiss work
permit or if you are from the EU. You should speak some German or be willing
to learn.

We're a Swiss software shop that is re-building an existing e-commerce
solution from scratch. Our young, motivated web-team is looking for DevOps,
Front-end, and Back-end people. We currently use the following tech-stack:

\- Python/Flask

\- MongoDB

\- Elasticsearch

\- RedHat and Docker

\- Gulp

We are open to other technologies (e.g., we are looking into NodeJS and
React).

We look for people who can reason about technology and contribute with their
ideas.

Contact me for further info: iwang at fastmail . net

I myself moved to Switzerland only recently. My very positive experiences
living and working here can be found on medium: "Eight reasons why I moved to
Switzerland to work in IT" [http://goo.gl/EIX4UX](http://goo.gl/EIX4UX))

------
AdamTSaunders
PiinPoint (YC W14) - Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

PiinPoint is a geospatial mapping web and mobile application that turns the
complex process of retail market analysis into an easy to use software focused
on helping retailers find their next store location. We also enable them to
monitor the performance of their current stores and optimize their portfolios.

Details here:
[https://piinpoint.com/index/careers](https://piinpoint.com/index/careers)

We use Python on the Pyramid framework as well as PostgreSQL and PostGIS for
fast geospatial queries. We also have adopted Facebook's React and Flux
architecture for our frontend. We highly value clean, testable, and efficient
code and keep our culture very engineering focused.

We’re looking for a Full Stack developer to join the team here in Waterloo,
Ontario.

Please apply by email to careers@piinpoint.com

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python, JS, C, D, Lua or Erlang, and petabytes of data, this is
your dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech company, already
producing $100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

Analytics is so critical to us that a large part of the stack, including our
high-performance, in-memory data backend, is developed in-house in Python
(Numba), Erlang, and C. Read more here

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

PS. Btw, we write our own convex optimizers, if machine learning is close to
your heart - ping me for more info.

------
denisnazarov
Mine - NYC

Interested in computer vision, blockchain identity, and how media spreads on
the internet?

Mine is hiring mobile engineers, backend engineers, computer vision experts,
and distributed/cryptographic systems experts.

[http://www.mine.nyc/jobs/](http://www.mine.nyc/jobs/)

Mine enables persistent attribution and metadata for digital images. We aim to
do for digital media what Bitcoin did for money, that is, for creators to own
their digital media and for consumers to interact with it with no middle man.
We are creating tools for creators to claim ownership of their digital works,
and for consumers to easily discover them. We are a small, ambitious team
based in Brooklyn with recent backing from top-tier VCs in New York and
Silicon Valley.

[http://www.mine.nyc](http://www.mine.nyc)

------
mspiering
Eastport Analytics, Inc. - Arlington, VA (Washington, DC Area). Looking for
Software Developers - Metro accessible, great benefits, good pay. Looking for
mid to senior level candidates to work on a variety of government and
commercial contracts. Skills needed would be mostly SQL, Java or .net, with a
variety of technologies like lucene, weka, etc. Lots of piloting and proof of
concepts in areas as diverse as pharmaceutical competitive intelligence to
compliance at Office of Inspector Generals. Not so much worried about the buzz
words or specific languages, really looking for developers who can pick up new
languages/technologies and be adaptable. We tend to hire people who also can
interact with clients face to face, so decent communication skills as well.
resumes to mspiering@eastportanalytics.com

------
dweldon
Edthena ([http://www.edthena.com/](http://www.edthena.com/)) - Full-time - San
Francisco, CA

Technology: Meteor, Coffeescript, Jade, Stylus

Role: Frontend Developer

Edthena helps teachers get better at teaching. We bring observation and
feedback online using recorded videos and specialized collaboration tools. We
are currently working with thousands of teachers across the country. Our
ultimate vision is a marketplace to enable coaching for teachers anytime,
anywhere.

We've got a product that top-name customers are using, paying for, and
renewing because what we built actually solves their problem.

If you're interested, email dave@edthena.com or apply here:

[https://angel.co/edthena/jobs/57647-frontend-
engineer](https://angel.co/edthena/jobs/57647-frontend-engineer)

No recruiters, please.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
Meteor, Coffeescript, Jade, Stylus? Groovy.

~~~
vorg
Groovy? There's a transpiler called "Grooscript" that generates Javascript
from Groovy syntax, if you don't like Coffeescript's indentation take on
javascript.

------
dcrosta
Magnetic - Lead Python Developer | New York (Manhattan) | No Remote

Magnetic is tackling the high-volume, low-latency world of real-time online ad
auctions, and we need your help. We measure traffic in billions of events per
day across six data centers, and we’re only just getting started. Do you dream
about building distributed systems? Are you excited by shaving fractions of a
millisecond off of your code’s run time? If so, we want to hear from you.

We're looking for a skilled Python lead to manage all of our real-time
platform services and developers. The role is part management, part technical
leadership (architecture and design), and part individual contributor.

Apply Online:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oe4i0fwk&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oe4i0fwk&s=Hacker_News)

------
coffeemug
RethinkDB - www.rethinkdb.com - Mountain View, CA - C++ hackers

We're making it dramatically easier for the world to shift to realtime apps
with an exciting new database access model -- instead of polling the database
for changes, the developer can tell RethinkDB to continuously push updated
query results to applications in realtime.

We're hiring C++ engineers to work on performance, the continuous computation
engine, and the distributed system -- [http://rethinkdb.com/jobs/systems-
engineer/](http://rethinkdb.com/jobs/systems-engineer/)

RethinkDB is fun, very technically challenging, well-funded, and is growing
very quickly. Intellectually, we're also PL nerds (mostly Lisp and
Haskell/ML), so if that's your cup of tea you'll be right at home!

~~~
cheecheeo
What subset of C++ do you use?

~~~
coffeemug
We use C++11 pretty heavily (with a few exceptions). We also use exceptions,
and a _very_ judicious use of boost. You can browse the code here --
[https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/tree/next/src](https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/tree/next/src).

~~~
cheecheeo
Awesome, thank you!

------
zeiler
Clarifai - clarifai.com - New York, NY

Our deep learning technology allows computers to see. We’re looking for
incredible engineers to build mobile applications, scalable backend
infrastructures and harness numerous data streams to have huge impact. If
you’re a mobile developer, systems engineer or data scientist, it’s your time
to build the next generation of intelligent applications.

Even though the computers can see, we need our applications themselves to be
something worth looking at. We're seeking UI/UX designers and/or frontend
developers who are smart, passionate, and bold to help build new web and
mobile applications that excite users. You should have a strong track record
of delivering simple, intuitive user experiences and working with emerging
technologies.

If you see a fit, please contact us at jobs@clarifai.com.

------
krallja
Trello (New York City / REMOTE)

Current Openings

•IT Engineer

•Account Executive

•Site Reliability Engineering Team Lead

•Windows Mobile Developer

•ECMAScript Developer

[https://trello.com/jobs](https://trello.com/jobs)

Private offices. Free, catered lunch. Top-of-the-line benefits.

Born out of Fog Creek Software, Trello was built to be an awesome place to
work. We treat employees like royalty.

------
maxneust
Upcoming.nl - Amsterdam, NL (No remote, but we'll relocate you) - Full Stack
Engineer

Upcoming is a Dutch 'listicle' website (a listicle is an article consisting of
a list of funny/informational/sentimental/whatever stuff). We've been growing
continuously since we launched in 2013, already reaching 15% of the Dutch
population with zero € spent on marketing. We're (an independent) part of
Telegraaf Media Groep, one of the biggest publishers of The Netherlands.

We use python in the backend (Flask, Celery+RabbitMQ), and manage the frontend
with Jinja2, jQuery, LESS and Grunt; persistence is done with MySQL and Redis.
The deployments are automated, in a Continuous Integration environment. Our
backend is developed in-house, with state-of-the-art publishing related
features (monitoring of 1000's of feeds to detect trending articles, headline
and thumbnail A/B testing, advanced CTR optimizers...).

Since we're part of a big media group, some of these tools are now being used
by other teams, reaching tens of millions of users every day.

We'd like to bring on board a pragmatic developer. A CS degree helps, but
relevant web experience is more important for us. We'd love it if you have
spent some time across the whole stack, but if you consider yourself "just" a
frontend or backend developer, we'll hear you out too.

We offer:

\- A perfect balance between working on innovation projects and “regular” web
development, both with short and iterative development cycles.

\- The flexibility and dynamism of working in a startup, with the strong
stability of being part of a big company.

\- An international environment

\- Relocation assistance

\- A competitive salary

\- 25 vacation days

\- Amsterdam! You’ll be living in one of the most beautiful and cosmopolitan
cities in the world.

If you’re interested, drop me a line: m.neustadt(at)tmg.nl

------
eeprom
Go2mobi - [http://www.go2mobi.com](http://www.go2mobi.com) \- Software
Engineers - Victoria & Vancouver, BC

We build advertising technologies that media buyers love. We're a tight-knit,
hard working crew that are looking for software engineers to research, build
and improve our mobile advertising real-time bidding technology. We're using
Golang & Python to solve tough architectural and scaling challenges on
services that handle over 500k requests per second.

If this sounds interesting to you, check out our job postings at
[http://www.go2mobi.com/careers](http://www.go2mobi.com/careers) and send your
cover letter, resume and anything else you feel that exemplifies you as an
engineer to careers@go2mobi.com

Thanks!

------
giorgosera
Avocarrot - [http://www.avocarrot.com/](http://www.avocarrot.com/) \- San
Francisco & Athens, Greece

Looking for:

1\. Full stack software engineer (Node.js, MySQL, Elasticsearch)

2\. Front end software engineer (Ember.js, HTML, CSS)

3\. iOS software engineer

4\. Growth marketing expert

What is Avocarrot:

Avocarrot is a native mobile ad network with offices in Silicon Valley and
Athens. We are building the next generation of mobile advertising technology.
Backed by leading corporations as well as institutional and angel investors
from the Valley, our aim is to become the de facto standard in mobile app
monetization. Our platform has served several billion ad requests and keeps
growing at a fast pace.

You can check out all open positions here:
[http://avocarrot.workable.com/](http://avocarrot.workable.com/)

------
hooklogic
HookLogic: Sr. Software Engineer - Data Science New York, NY VISA

Email abby.wilhelmi@hooklogic.com with resumes or questions

As a Software Engineer on the Data Science team you’ll work closely with our
Data Scientists to determine a proper approach to storing, accessing, and
processing big data and managing our machine learning models. You’ll be
building and expanding the software infrastructure and frameworks that our
Data Scientists leverage to create and deploy machine learning models. At your
disposal will be a wide variety of languages and technologies that you can use
to solve problems. You’ll also be able to learn about bleeding-edge
technologies in order to find new ways to help with our data science and big
data needs.

Exp: Scala, C#, Java languages AWS Big Data: Spark, Hadoop, Hive, DynamoDB,
and HBase

~~~
hooklogic
About HL:

HookLogic was founded in 2004 to understand and influence shopper decisions.
Our Engineering Team is a critical factor in our company’s record of success.
We build and maintain the suite of industry-defining marketing products that
compete with–and beat–the likes of Google and Amazon. We’ve expanded our
product suite and won multiple game-changing clients over the past year. To
keep pace with growth, we’re hiring engineers with experience in all areas of
the development stack. Check out www.hooklogic.com to learn more about our
products, company and culture.

------
tbdm
Tastebud ([http://www.tastebud.co](http://www.tastebud.co)) -- Chicago, IL iOS
/ Android Mobile Software Engineers: Full-Time

# About Us

Here at Tastebud, we are obsessed with creating mobile experiences that
personalize the world around you. Through a combination of sophisticated
algorithms and meaningful data, we are one of the first companies to create a
personalized brick and mortar shopping experience. Best of all, we are
profitable with a live product that is providing real results.

# About the Team

We are an smart and experienced group of software engineers and data
scientists. Whether it is understanding the dynamic and complex relationships
around large data sets, designing the greatest mobile experiences, or building
the best recommendation engine on the planet, we are strongly focused and
determined on solving the most challenging problems.

We are currently building the next generation of mobile applications, all
powered by our extensive experience in personalization. We understand the
value in stable, established frameworks and patterns, but we aren't afraid to
jump into new technologies when the opportunity rises. We enjoy great clean
code, but understand that sometimes you need to hack something out. We are
fans of open source and aim to contribute back when we can. We enjoy working
with smart people who can get things done.

# About You

You understand mobile. You have gone from idea to app store, quite possibly
more than once. You know a great mobile-centric API when you see one, even
better if you have designed one yourself. You understand the challenges that
the app store brings and know how to work around them. You know how to iterate
and build a product that delights our users. You enjoy the ability, freedom
and encouragement to develop our mobile strategy.

We can offer a competitive salary, a great office in downtown Chicago, a
flexible schedule, and a few cool office perks.

Interested? Send us a quick email: jobs@tastebud.co

------
jkempe11
Twenty20 - [http://www.twenty20.com/](http://www.twenty20.com/) \- Los
Angeles, CA

Twenty20 is building the world's premier creative exchange. We're disrupting
the stock photo industry with the world's largest (and growing!),
crowdsourced, commercially-available image catalog. We write awesome software,
work collaboratively, and have lots of fun.

We're hoping to meet a senior mobile engineer who has the chops to lead our
team in the development of our iOS app. There's a full job description here:
[http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/Y6eZhv/Sr-Mobile-
Soft...](http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/Y6eZhv/Sr-Mobile-Software-
Engineer.html)

------
jzhen
Positions:

    
    
       Front-End Engineer (ReactJS) - New York, NY
       Back-End Engineer (Python) - New York, NY
    

Thinknum is Github for Finance, a platform that allows investors to access the
web’s financial knowledge. We have thousands of analysts using our platform,
including many from major financial institutions. We’re a graduate of 500
Startups and raised $1m in funding led by Pejman Mar Ventures. Thinknum has
been featured by the New York Times, TechCrunch, VentureBeat and Forbes.

We’re growing quickly and currently hiring engineers number 4, 5, and 6. You
can check out a list of open positions at
[https://www.thinknum.com/jobs](https://www.thinknum.com/jobs).

If you have any questions, please email us at founders@thinknum.com.

------
orta
Artsy - Mobile Engineer - [https://www.artsy.net/job/mobile-
engineer](https://www.artsy.net/job/mobile-engineer) \- NYC based

Looking for someone with a bunch of experience under their belt to work with
some of the people who have had the most impact on the Cocoa community.
Articles like this,
[http://www.objc.io/issue-22/artsy.html](http://www.objc.io/issue-22/artsy.html)
resonate with you and you want to try improve accessibility to the arts.

We're a fun & diverse bunch,
[https://github.com/artsy/mobile/](https://github.com/artsy/mobile/) and do
great things together.

------
shannarw32
Houston, TX - Pariveda Solutions

Pariveda Solutions is a project based company that deals with cutting edge
technology and solutions to include Mobile, Web, Cloud, Business Intelligence,
Portals and Collaboration. We are going through a tremendous growth phase in
our Houston Office and are looking for high potential developers with two to
six years of professional experience to join our team. This position will be
based out of Houston. Remote work is not available.

I think the video in the link says a lot about our focus as an organization.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmSdVsZ3gcM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmSdVsZ3gcM)

If you are interested in learning more about us, please send your resume to
shanna.wright@parivedasolutions.com.

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

We're looking for a software engineer to help build out our SaaS platform.

Check us out at [http://www.pascalmetrics.com](http://www.pascalmetrics.com)

Job req:

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc/81811030-fu...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc/81811030-full-
stack-engineer-saas)

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
kaokun
Nestoria - Frontend Developer (JavaScript, Backbone.js, Grunt/Gulp, Unit
Testing, CSS with media queries) (Local, London UK) (Visa possible) (£40,000 -
£50,000)

We are a property search engine in nine countries and six languages, based in
London.

We use Gulp, Bower, Backbone.js, Require.js. We do mobile-first design. We do
serious A/B testing.

We have a team of 20 people total - you will be one of two front-end
developers, which means you will have a lot of decision-making power.

Apply here: [http://lokku.com/jobs/frontend-
developer.html](http://lokku.com/jobs/frontend-developer.html)

Read more about us on our dev blog:
[http://devblog.nestoria.com/](http://devblog.nestoria.com/)

~~~
imdsm
Just a heads up to let me know if you ever open offices outside of London.
Quite a fan of you guys, but still don't fancy the commute into the City!

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo Foundation – Several positions – Amsterdam, Helsinki, London, Stockholm

UX designer

Product manager

Technical account manager

Help desk coordinator

Senior technical consultant

Senior devops engineer

[http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/](http://akvo.org/about-us/working-
at-akvo/)

Akvo creates and runs open source internet and mobile services that make it
easy to bring international development work online. We focus on project
dashboards and making data easier to collect, visualise & share. Headquartered
in Amsterdam, Akvo is a non-profit foundation that works with more than a
thousand organisations around the world. Currently, we have 59 staff located
in hubs in Amsterdam, London, Stockholm, Delhi, Bangalore, Nairobi,
Ouagadougou and Denpasar, as well as other locations.

------
adelivet
Startup Studio eFounders is looking for great talents, with a strong
entrepreneurial mindset, to start new companies. It’s a highly demanding job
with full responsibilities to manage a technical team and build a robust and
flexible product that will last. Working with eFounders, you will learn from
experienced and successful entrepreneurs and you will be part of a strong
family shaping the future of startups. Location : Paris, France More infos:
[https://efounders.co/cto](https://efounders.co/cto) Apply here:
[http://efounders.workable.com/jobs/2332](http://efounders.workable.com/jobs/2332)

------
OpowerCareers
Opower- Arlington, VA/ San Francisco

Imagine yourself coming to work everyday to help us tackle one of humanity’s
greatest challenges: energy. Our mission is to utilize the power of big data
to revolutionize the way customers interact with their utility’s
representatives, in addition to reducing energy consumption around the world.

Keywords: Java, Ruby on Rails, RoR, Hadoop, Hbase, Hive, MySQL, open source,
machine learning, distributed computing, MapReduce, data mining, big data,
Agile

Take a look at our openings here at: www.opower.com/careers and click under
the Engineering section. We offer competitive salaries and equity in the
company! Plus, we are really awesome to work for!

If you have other questions, feel free to email me at:
heather.cassano@opower.com

------
migstopheles
FanDuel - [https://www.fanduel.com/careers](https://www.fanduel.com/careers)
Edinburgh, UK / NYC

Hiring for Java, Python, Front-End, QA, Devops Engineers

The leading daily fantasy sports site in the US. We're growing rapidly, it's a
fantastic company to work for - more information on the site. Oh, and you
don't need to know anything about sports :-)

Some stats as of 11/2014

* Over 2.5M users * 400+ servers * 125k game entries per hour * 2 million page impressions per hour * 100k concurrent users * 5k requests per second through our API * 400 million HTTPS requests through our load balancers per day * 6 Terabytes of outbound bandwidth per day

ukrecruitment@fanduel.com or usrecruitment@fanduel.com

------
pauly
Holiday Extras is looking for software engineers / full stack developers
[http://join.holidayextras.co.uk/vacancy/software-
engineer-5/](http://join.holidayextras.co.uk/vacancy/software-engineer-5/) Up
to £50,000 per annum d.o.e + profit share + benefits

Based near Folkestone on the coast in Kent, UK. An hour outside London, five
mins from the beach. We do mostly nodejs but have a wide spread of tech across
many projects. Flexible hours, I think a max of 3 home working days a week so
you want to be fairly local. Apply on the link above, if you mentioned my name
that would be lovely as I could earn a bounty.

------
academiaedu
Academia.edu |
[https://www.academia.edu/hiring](https://www.academia.edu/hiring)

Full Time Generalists and Front End Engineers | Downtown San Francisco (near
the Montgomery BART Station)

We have a very agile group of 12 engineers at Academia.edu in Downtown SF. I
joined them because I really respect the problems that they are working on.
Are you aware of how inefficient, inaccurate, slow and costly, scientific
publishing is? In fact, the vast majority of peer-reviewed scientific research
that gets published is actually not reproducible. Imagine a world where
scientists can share their research more quickly, obtain greater peer-review
coverage, and innovate faster. I joined because I wanted to contribute to
building this disruptive Open Science platform.

Below you can find some more info about the company and the general mission of
Open Science below if you're interested in the subject.

The tech stack here consists of Rails, Coffeescript, Backbone, PostgreSQL,
hosted on AWS. I'd like to tell you more about our team so ping me at
hiring[at]academia.edu so we can set up a quick call.

More about the company:

According to EdTech Magazine we are tech underdogs who are “key disruptors
among open-access publishers.”

[http://www.edtechmagazine.com/higher/article/2014/06/open-
ac...](http://www.edtechmagazine.com/higher/article/2014/06/open-access-
journal-underdogs-take-aging-academic-publications)

And we are viewed by Wired as “a key player in the movement toward open access
scientific publishing.”

[http://www.wired.com/2014/07/incentivizing-peer-review-
the-l...](http://www.wired.com/2014/07/incentivizing-peer-review-the-last-
obstacle-for-open-access-science/)

We have 18MM users who support our mission and we are growing 10% per month.
We are financially backed with $17MM by top VCs including Khosla Ventures,
True Ventures and Spark Capital.

------
kordless
Giant Swarm - [https://giantswarm.io/](https://giantswarm.io/) \- Cologne,
Germany/San Francisco, CA (Remote OK)

We're a German based infrastructure company provide microservices hosting,
support Docker containers, and can run your application in a wide variety
jurisdictions depending on the levels of trust you need for your particular
use-case.

On the hunt for a devops obsessed individual who wants to work on the next
generation of cloud services. Intercloud operations FTW.

Review our job openings and apply here: [https://angel.co/giant-
swarm/jobs](https://angel.co/giant-swarm/jobs)

Also, we love beer.

------
jamespayneuk
Frontend Engineer | Based in London | Full Time Permanent

We are Lendable (lendable.co.uk), a funded, early-stage lending platform with
big ambitions in FinTech. We're looking for our first front-end developer to
own our front end tech and A/B test/evolve our consumer-facing site to
perfection.

We're looking for someone who: _Can split our front end from our existing
full-stack platform into an API-based setup_ Can rebuild our site using the
best technology/framework for the job _Knows progressive enhancement and
graceful degradation_ Loves a good user journey when they see one

Please send CV/github/portfolio to contact[at]lendable[dot]co[dot]uk (No
recruiters please)

------
ILIKEPONIES
————— Underdog.io ——— New York, New York ———
[https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) —————

We’re looking to hire employee #5 (full-stack engineer #3) and employee #6
(UI/UX designer #1).

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders and hiring managers at top startups.

Interestingly, we don’t charge placement fees because we’re not recruiters.
We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups in NYC and (2) looking for new
opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in NYC, where we work with nearly 100 awesome
startups. We’ve had to turn away one of every two companies that has tried to
join the network.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive unsolicited outreach from recruiters and companies don’t pay
placement fees for the vast majority of their hires. Job search is organized
and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We’re built with Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search,
S3. We're looking for engineers that care deeply about open-source technology.
Special bonus if he/she has a data background.

We're also looking for a designer that wants to own visual and UX. Front-end
chops are a huge plus.

If you want to learn more about our first four months, here’s a blog post:
[https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-
bu...](https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-building-
underdog-io-904dd9831644).

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Sorry, we can't sponsor visa candidates.

Keywords: NYC, Developer, Dev, Python, Flask, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic
Search, S3, [https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

------
andylei
Addepar - Mountain View, CA; New York, NY; VISA

We are engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global finance.
Current technology in the space is broken and opaque; it enables scandals like
Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes from the
economy. We're building a platform around transparency and connectedness to
encourage responsibility and reward good decision making.

We are currently on the lookout for software engineers, along with a motivated
security expert with in-depth knowledge of industry best practices to join our
team. For more information please visit careers.addepar.com. Or email careers
[at] Addepar [dot] com.

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent)

At OpenSignal we're using mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all
carrying around with us to build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our
first sensor network is for wireless signal [1] where we are building a global
database on the coverage and performance of wireless networks (both mobile +
WiFi) on a scale that has never before been possible. Our second sensor
network is WeatherSignal [2], which uses the barometers, thermometers and
hygrometers on smart phones to crowdsource weather data and we have already
published a scientific paper [3] showing the potential of this approach. If
the concept of crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please get
in touch. We are hiring for all manner of different roles right not (backend,
frontend, UX/UI & data science) but most of all we are just looking for smart,
like minded people rather than people with specific, existing skills. We also
recently raised our $4million series A [4] from Qualcomm Ventures, O'Reilly
Alphatech Ventures & Passion Capital so are growing fast.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/) Email
us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)

[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)

[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

[4] OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

------
jmosk56
Looker - SF Bay (Santa Cruz), NYC, and London - Full-time positions across the
company. Great culture, mentorship, opportunity to help scale the company.

[http://www.looker.com/](http://www.looker.com/)

Jobs Page: [http://www.looker.com/careers](http://www.looker.com/careers)

Hiring developers, analysts (pre-sales, implementation, and engagement), DBAs,
etc.

We've just recently raised our Series B from Meritech Capital and are looking
to grow the team with strong, eager, willing to learn, and collaborative team
members.

If interested feel free to reach out!

------
wakatuka
LeagueApps - Arlington, VA

We build the leading platform that helps local sports leagues and clubs
thrive. Our digital tools and technologies are used by thousands of sports
organizers across the US, and enhance the experience of millions of
participants in youth and adult sports.

We're looking for talented and ambitious Java software engineers to join our
team.

Contact steve@leagueapps.com or follow our job post:
[http://leagueapps.theresumator.com/apply/ZmHNGM/Software-
Eng...](http://leagueapps.theresumator.com/apply/ZmHNGM/Software-
Engineer.html)

------
jamesprashan
GO Engineer - CrowdSurge - London - Permanent www.crowdsurge.com

We are using Golang to develop a robust, fault tolerant Service Oriented
Architecture (micro-services) platform.

The team is responsible for every step of the development process -
architecture, design, implementation, security, deployments, testing and
release.​

We're about solving challenges at scale, mainly using Go and Cassandra on AWS
with a focus on building mobile optimised products, platforms and APIs.

We are looking for engineers to be based full time from our offices in Old
Street, London.

If you would like to know more, please contact our staffing partner:
James.prashan@crowdsurge.com

------
deftnerd
Payment Approved (paymentapproved.com) is hiring an IOS and an Android
developer. Our offices are in downtown Austin, TX.

\- IOS developer More info: [http://www.paymentapproved.com/ios-
developer](http://www.paymentapproved.com/ios-developer)

\- Android developer More info: [http://www.paymentapproved.com/android-
developer](http://www.paymentapproved.com/android-developer)

We're well-funded and offer competitive salaries, benefits, flexible hours and
vacation policies.

No remote workers, no recruiters.

------
Adonit
At Adonit, it is our belief that technology should enable the creative
process, not hinder it. We build tools to make your ideas do more in the
digital workspace. What we’re looking for: We are growing fast and we need
individuals who are confident, self-sufficient and have great problem-solving
abilities. This position is for a Full-Stack Developer. RESPONSIBILITIES &
SKILLS Manage highly trafficked e-commerce site Implement and maintain a
content management system for marketing Implement and maintain a responsive
website

EDUCATION & EXPERIENCE Experience in implementing and maintaining responsive
websites Knowledge of CSS and JavaScript preprocessors and package managers
Familiarity with web performance Solid people skills and emotional
intelligence Familiarity with the creative process Must possess effective and
efficient written and verbal communication skills Understanding of web browser
capabilities and user interaction design

Nice to haves

Understanding of AWS and Cloudfront Ruby and/or Middleman knowledge Sass and
Coffeescript experience Experience with Twitter Bootstrap Analytics and A/B
testing experience UX knowledge Qualified candidates please send your resume
and portfolio (a PDF or a link to your site) to jobs@adonit.net. We're a
company that takes as much pride in our work as our people. So, if you’re
currently looking for a new opportunity in a collaborative, engaging, and
creative environment - then shoot us your application today.

------
bonanza_com
Bonanza.com in Seattle is looking for a full stack Ruby on Rails developer to
continually improve the user interface, performance, feel, and other aspects
of the site to make our customers happier, save time, and have more fun buying
and selling on Bonanza.com.

You’ll be working in the full stack, from the mysql database up to jQuery and
HTML/CSS. You should be comfortable receiving sometimes-vague bug reports, and
having the doggedness to track down repro steps and make an appropriate fix.
You should have the empathy to see problems from our customers’ perspectives
and keep their needs in mind while building solutions. An innate sense of good
UX design would be super helpful in this position.

Because we’re a small and close-knit team, attitude is a critical element in
our selection process. The ideal candidate will be able to speak both "geek"
and "human," and will approach problems with a "can-do" attitude.

Bonanza is a fast-growing (averaged 50-100% yearly growth over 5 years) and
already-profitable company. It's fun to work for a winner.

In addition to a competitive salary and the typical bennies, we offer strange
and wonderful perks like working from home every Wednesday, "Freedom February"
(when we move the office to a tropical locale for the month) and on-site
massage.

To apply, please visit
[http://www.bonanza.com/jobs](http://www.bonanza.com/jobs)

------
richmurphycctv
Washington, DC, INTERN: CCTV America is looking for talented college interns
to work in all areas of our news gathering operation.

Read more: [http://www.cctv-america.com/2014/07/29/cctv-america-
internsh...](http://www.cctv-america.com/2014/07/29/cctv-america-
internships#ixzz3W5BdyGNF)

Watch us live anywhere at
[http://www.cctvamericalive.com](http://www.cctvamericalive.com) Follow us:
@cctv_america on Twitter | CCTVAmerica on Facebook

------
trentellingsen
MINDBODY - San Luis Obispo, CA - Full Time

MINDBODY is ranked as #10 best company to work for in 2015
([http://mashable.com/2014/12/09/best-
companies-2015/](http://mashable.com/2014/12/09/best-companies-2015/)) We work
with state of the art tech in all our platforms including .NET, iOS and
Android.

We're looking for

\- Software Architect

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Software Engineer

\- Software Engineer - iOS

\- Software Engineer - Android

\- Site Reliability Engineer

[http://mindbodyonline.com/careers](http://mindbodyonline.com/careers)

------
richmurphycctv
Washington,DC INTERN. CCTV America is looking for talented college interns to
work in all areas of our news gathering operation.

Read more: [http://www.cctv-america.com/2014/07/29/cctv-america-
internsh...](http://www.cctv-america.com/2014/07/29/cctv-america-
internships#ixzz3W5C6h9kN)

Watch us live anywhere at
[http://www.cctvamericalive.com](http://www.cctvamericalive.com) Follow us:
@cctv_america on Twitter | CCTVAmerica on Facebook

------
manny_nyc
ⓣ-->>>> NYC - Tumblr - Full Time <<<<\---ⓣ

Tumblr needs even more talented engineers. What for? For everything. You know
what we do. We help creative people share and discover amazing things online.
Come help us help others. We’re big enough to give you the resources you need
and still small enough that you can work on things that matter. Apply now, why
don’t ya?

[https://www.tumblr.com/jobs](https://www.tumblr.com/jobs) ⓣ “They’re building
a roof deck” —-Employee testimonial.

------
carterbrutschy
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Tripping.com Full Stack Engineer ---About Us---
Tripping is the world's largest site for vacation rentals. We work with top
sites to offer 2.5 million vacation homes in 100,000 cities worldwide. We’re
venture-backed, growing FAST, and having fun playing in a $100B market. And
we’re looking for Backend Engineers right now, so apply today. ---About You---
You’re smart, driven by logic, and passionate about finding creative solutions
to complex problems. You love data and you’re obsessed with using it to make
the world more efficient. You’ve always set high standards for yourself and
you want to be surrounded by smart people who challenge and inspire you to
play at the top of your game. We are looking for talented Full Stack Engineers
to start ASAP. Tripping is a tech-focused startup, so you will have the
freedom to try new things and influence the design and technical direction of
the site. ---Requirements--- Strong knowledge of a modern language - PHP,
Python, Ruby, Go * Strong understanding of MVC and frameworks * Strong
knowledge of big data, database design, and/or search algorithms * Experience
with NoSQL and/or RDBMS * Demonstrated ability to write clean, light code *
Experience working with Javascript, HTML, and CSS * Experience working with
XML, JSON, and REST * Experience working with queueing systems such as
RabbitMQ and Beanstalk * [https://www.tripping.com/careers/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.tripping.com/careers/full-stack-engineer)

------
MattfromHall
HALL Real-time chat & texting for business teams.
[https://hall.com/careers](https://hall.com/careers)

San Francisco, CA (LOCAL only)

1\. Front-End Dev. - (JavaScript, CSS, HTML)

2\. Full Stack - JavaScript, Rails

3\. Sr. Backend (node.js focused)

4\. Sr. Android Engineer

_____

Why work at Hall?

Work on a product you'll be actively using every day

We're a design & data-driven organization.

Raised a $5.5m series-A, led by the early investors in Mint.com, Google and
Box - Felicis, PivotNorth, Founder Collective and AngelPad.

PERKS: Be a part of a world-class team, love what you do and have a huge
impact!

Top-of-the-line MacBooks and 27" monitor

Generous equity grants

Weekly company-wide happy hours

------
jsachs
Amida Technology Solutions - [http://amida-tech.com](http://amida-tech.com) \-
Washington, DC - UI/UX Designer

Amida is a data and data security company focused on health, international
development, open data/government, and cybersecurity. We believe in open
source. You can find most of our code and our product on Github
[https://github.com/amida-tech](https://github.com/amida-tech).

Tech stack: Frontend - Angular.js, HTML/CSS/JS, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS/LESS,
Ionic/PhoneGap \- Backend - Node.js, Express.js, MongoDB, Redis, NGINX \-
Infrastructure - AWS, Linux (Centos/Ubuntu), Vagrant+Ansible \- Development
Process - Asana, Trello, GitHub, Grunt, TravisCI, Slack

We are looking for: A UI/UX designer with experience in both mobile and web
development. You should be interested in making it as enjoyable as possible
for users to interact with data. While we are hiring primarily for design
talent, the more you feel comfortable working in our tech stack, the better.
An ideal candidate should have significant experience with Adobe Creative
Suite, be familiar with wireframing tools (e.g. Balsamiq) and have worked with
HTML/CSS. We want to see strong opinions when it comes to design, and a
portfolio to back it up.

Apply at [https://angel.co/amida/jobs/37754-ui-ux-
designer](https://angel.co/amida/jobs/37754-ui-ux-designer)

------
colindean
IBM Watson in Pittsburgh has eight open positions as of this posting. This is
for full time and IBM will do visas for qualified candidates. Our internships
are largely closed, more on that in the reply.

I’m a software engineer and former consultant on the Watson Explorer
connectivity team.

[http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs](http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs)

* Software Engineer * Quality Engineer * Quality Engineer * Senior Quality Engineer * Support Engineer * UI Developer * Design Team Manager * Technical Product Manager

We’re looking for folks versed in Java, Scala, and the Ruby on Rails stack. We
do things like TDD, real actual pair programming†, kanban, agile-ish planning
(IBM Design Thinking, not some convoluted buzzword bullshit), automated
builds, “use the right tool for the job even if it’s not an IBM product”, and
daily stand ups that, for the most part, never run past 15 minutes.

We have award-winning engineers, writers, and speakers in our office. One of
IBM Design’s principals is located here, too. A few of our staff are on
conference organizing committees for Steel City Ruby, DevOps Days, SATURN,
etc. Almost half of our desks are standing desks in our open space office plan
(where sitting is fine, too!) with a roof deck in the middle of a bustling,
multicultural business district.

We like to have fun, too, having regular board game lunches and evenings,
hosting meetup events, weekly communal lunch cooked by one or more of our
fantastic cooks, and managers that are incredibly full-of-clue and treat us
like the adults we all are.

We try to keep our interview process as bullshit-free as possible. If we think
you look good on paper, we’ll reach out for a phone chat and give you the
details on a pretty open-ended code test, where you’ll implement a simple
library. If we like your solution, then we’ll invite you for a live culture
fit and technical interview, in-person if you’re near or remote if not. This
process has given us a ridiculously low turnover.

You can read more in the many /r/pittsburghjobs posts I’ve made throughout the
years both as IBM and as Vivísimo, the startup that IBM acquired in 2012:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/pittsburghjobs/comments/2xq5o9/ibm_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pittsburghjobs/comments/2xq5o9/ibm_watson_wants_you_squirrel_hill_office_looking/cp2d3ir)

† no, really. We shoot for 50%-75% pairing, otherwise known as “pair when it
makes sense”.

~~~
colindean
If you’re physically in Pittsburgh, consider coming to a Code & Supply
([http://www.codeandsupply.co](http://www.codeandsupply.co)) event held in our
office. We host several per month; we’re very active in the local developer
community. We've hired at least three people that we've met through it...

If you're not in Pittsburgh, you can click that above link and search for
other cities. Most Watson positions have "Watson" in the title or at least as
a keyword in the search. Or you can try through
[http://www.ibm.com/watsonjobs](http://www.ibm.com/watsonjobs) but I think
that's internship-focused right now.

------
crc2139
Lover.ly | lover.ly | Software Engineer| NY, NY | Node.js Lover.ly is the one-
stop wedding planning shop where you can discover ideas, shop designers & get
expert tips. We are a New York based startup looking for intelligent and
enthusiastic engineers to join our team!

We're a small but fierce development team focused on modernizing the wedding
industry through innovative technology, great products, and helpful advice.

Our mid/senior level development positions offer a range of opportunities.
Depending on your interests and experience, your responsibilities will likely
include:

-Mentoring junior developers -Code review and pair programming standards -Creating javascript and CSS best practices -Collaborating on the design and creation of a Javascript framework -Implementing best practices for HTML5 standards and organic search -Learning about different development areas (system administration, native app development)

We are looking for candidates with:

-Bachelor's degree in computer science, applied sciences, engineering, or a related field -Strong background in basic computing concepts such as object-oriented design, design patterns, and test-driven development -Organized, detail-oriented, and eager to learn -1-3 years of professional development experience -Experience in architecting or developing a front-end or back-end framework is preferred

Please apply with resume at jobs@lover.ly

------
aswath87
Opower - [http://www.opower.com/careers](http://www.opower.com/careers) \- San
Francisco, CA and Arlington, VA (or DC) is hiring Software Engineers, Software
Engineers in Test, Process Engineers and Product Managers.

We are building a SAAS solution for utilities to better engage and serve their
customers; we help people understand and reduce their energy use through
behavioral and data science.

If you are interested in joining a mission-driven company with good tech. and
fun culture, drop me a note.

------
grovr
Software Engineers - Cardiff, South Wales, UK - Sorenson Media - On site,
fulltime salaried role We're looking to hire multiple Software Engineers for
roles which will be mostly writing Javascript, both server side and client
side. You do not need any Javascript experience to apply (we've hired many
people without it) we find it easier to teach good engineers Javascript then
to teach Javascript developers good software engineering skills. We're hiring
developers for 2 products, Spark Enlight:
[http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/enlight/](http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/enlight/)
and Spark Enhance:
[http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/enhance/](http://www.sorensonmedia.com/spark/enhance/)
We work in an Agile environment with daily Scrums, Retrospectives and 2 week
sprints (though some teams have been experimenting with Kanban) and a real
focus on the Engineering department owning the Engineering processes which
means you get to spend your time writing code and have the autonomy to try
changes to the processes and see if they work. We're looking for multiple
engineers with a range of experience levels (from recent grads to Senior
Developers) so I can't specify specific salaries but I think they tend to be
higher than most other Cardiff companies. If any of this sounds interesting
then feel free to contact me at mgrover@sorensonmedia.com with any questions,
CVs, github profiles etc. Thanks - Matt

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology, Philadelphia Suburbs (Blue Bell)

We're looking for multiple software and DevOps engineers. If interested,
contact gsieling@wingspan.com.

Wingspan Technology is a small, family friendly software company headquartered
in Blue Bell, PA. The Wingspan engineering team is responsible for
architecture, implementation, and maintenance of the company’s enterprise
software products that target highly regulated industries, primarily life
sciences. Current projects span the whole software lifecycle, from maintenance
of industry-leading solutions to the development of new, unannounced products;
some are on-premise and some SaaS.

Our engineering team has exposure to a wide range of technology; for new
projects we’re using Scala, React, Solr, and Postgres, with an emphasis on
functional programming techniques where appropriate. Internally we use
Atlassian tools for defect tracking, continuous integration, and code reviews.
Engineers involved in tier 3 support typically work with older technologies,
but are able to see how real customers use their work.

New engineers typically rotate through a series of projects over time. These
might include building new UI features in Javascript, writing database
migration scripts, or tier 3 support for a SaaS application, depending on the
candidate’s interest and experience. Project selection is based around the
current needs of our customers, and offers many opportunities to take
ownership of projects that have real value to the company.

------
renang
TrueServer B.V. - Amsterdam, The Netherlands - Frontend/Backend developers -
[http://www.true.nl/over-true/vacatures/vacature-
developer/](http://www.true.nl/over-true/vacatures/vacature-developer/)

True is one of the key players in the Dutch hosting market and rapidly growing
on the areas of Managed Hosting and Cloud Hosting. True exists for over 15
years and has extensive experience in hosting mission critical applications,
focused on the management of e-commerce and enterprise web application
solutions.

Your job will be to create and support applications and services that will be
used by the whole organization, from a Ticket interface to the customers to
creating our own Virtual Platform.

We have a API-first design with many microservices, distributed computing,
exposing a RESTful API which is then consumed by the frontend, using either
AngularJS or ReactJS.

Job requirements:

\- Experience in building applications with the following techniques (in
order): PHP (Symfony2 & CakePHP), HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript (AngularJS/ReactJS),
Git, Shell script, MySQL, Memcache, Redis.

\- Experience in building applications with the following techniques would be
nice: Vagrant, Ansible, NodeJS, GulpJS, Coffeescript, Golang.

\- Extensive knowledge of OOP, Design Patterns and clear notion about the
maintainability in regards to Unit Testing, MVC, CI & DRY.

------
brojo
MakeSpace | iOS Engineer | Full-time | NYC

MakeSpace is a next generation full-service storage company designed to take
the pain out of using traditional self-storage units. With reservations
available for scheduled drop-off and pick-up times, MakeSpace is taking the
“self” out of self-storage, so customers never have to step foot in a storage
facility again. MakeSpace lets users store bins of photo-catalogued items,
viewable at any time on their MakeSpace account page, and all items are then
easily retrievable: with the click of a button, selected boxes are delivered
to customers in under 48 hours at their selected address.

We are looking for a junior to mid level iOS Engineer to join our growing
Mobile Engineering team, and help push new features to our suite of internal
and consumer facing applications. We are ideally looking for 1+ year of iOS
Development experience, with strong understanding of MVC, and some exposure to
Swift. Huge plus for experience using MVVM and core data expertise.

This position will operate out of our NYC office located in Chinatown/Little
Italy. We pay a competitive salary, offer equity, and awesome benefits that
start day 1. If you're interested reach out to us at careers@makespace.com, or
check out the position at
[https://www.makespace.com/about/careers/](https://www.makespace.com/about/careers/)
or [https://angel.co/l/muJFh](https://angel.co/l/muJFh).

------
data-driven
MITRE - Boston MA or Washington, DC - Software Engineer, Computer Vision
Researcher.

Culture: MITRE is an independent, not-for-profit organization focused on
innovation, collaboration, and delivering results to address our sponsors’
complex technical and operational challenges. As a Federally Funded Research
and Development Center (FFRDC) MITRE operates in an environment free from
commercial pressures and conflict of interest that enables us to leverage the
collective wisdom of government, academia, industry and other FFRDCs to create
transformational impact.

At MITRE, potential candidates will find individuals who have developed rich
operational experience, long-term strategic partnerships, and best-in-class
technical expertise.

Job Description:

The position offers the opportunity to work collaboratively to conduct
cutting-edge applied research that address critical challenges in large-scale
automated object and scene recognition, 3D scene reconstruction, scene
understanding and geo-localization.

As part of the team, potential candidates will work closely with other domain
experts and have access to unique computing resources and novel imaging
modalities.

Job Requirements: In order to succeed within this role, candidates should have
a strong interest in computer vision and have solid software development
skills, with a high proficiency in one or more programming languages: e.g.,
C/C++, Matlab, Python, Java.

Application Instructions: Interested candidates should submit a CV to
mdrodriguez[AT]mitre.org

------
alain_gilbert
Fast track the screening process by solving our little challenge: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)

Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors and advisors include Index Ventures, Jerry Yang’s AME
Cloud Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech
Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available

Curbside is open to sponsoring existing H-1B’s, new E-3, O-1, and TN’s;
however at this time we are not sponsoring new H-1B’s.

~~~
Stratoscope
I solved your little challenge two months ago but never heard back from you.
Mine was the email titled "Worst JSON API ever", with the tongue-in-cheek
snarky remarks about your upper/lower case tricks and string/array confusion
and session limits.

So I ran my Python code again just now and noticed that it still works. Should
I post it here and make you rewrite your challenge?

Just kidding! I wouldn't do that.

But I do think you should make a point of at least _replying_ to everyone who
solves your challenge, even someone as annoying and probably-not-a-cultural-
fit as me. :-)

~~~
log_n
Heh, I also solved it a few months ago and didn't get a response (though I
wasn't nearly as snarky as you good sir, _hat tip_ ). I agree that they should
at least send a response to every participant. Even an automated one with a
more fun problem would be nice.

~~~
curbside
Hey there! Sorry for the delay in response. Rest assure we review all
applicants and reach out if there is a strong match. We appreciate you taking
the time and working on the challenge, hopefully you enjoyed it :)

~~~
Decade
Translation: Don't hold your breath.

Yeah, fun, whatever, I need money.

(Disclaimer: I'm feeling _a lot of stress_ about my job situation right now.)

~~~
asanagi
Hang in there, buddy. Better days are coming.

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto Downtown, Fulltime

500px is a photo community. Every month, millions of people use the 500px.com
website and mobile apps to find and engage with the world’s most inspiring
photography.

We value small teams, engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and
getting shit done. Our technology stack includes: RoR, Go,
Backbone/Marionette, Elastic Search, Chef, AWS, Hadoop, Python for Machine
Learning. Check out [https://github.com/500px](https://github.com/500px),
[http://developers.500px.com/](http://developers.500px.com/).

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Senior/Intermediate Web Developers to help us solve 
        scalability challenges, build beautiful UI/UX, improve
        search and rating algorithms, implement machine learning 
        and vision solutions.
      - Senior/Intermediate Mobile Developers to help us build 
        500px iOS and Android mobile products for capturing, 
        editing, licensing and engaging with beautiful 
        photography.
    

What we offer:

    
    
      - hard technical challenges
      - competitive salaries
      - flexible work hours
      - unlimited vacation
      - free lunches
      - medical insurance
      - computer/laptop of your choice
    

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

------
alabut
Partnered (YC S12, [http://partnered.com](http://partnered.com)) San
Francisco, Senior Engineer, Full-time

We’ve built an exclusive private network of startups and brands that connect
for business partnerships. It’s a hard problem to solve and we’ve shrunk the
process down from months to minutes.

If you want to work someplace that’s just starting to take off but small
enough to have a huge impact on its outcome, then we’re at the perfect
Goldilocks size for you. The timing is great too: activity on our network is
starting to spike and we’re getting great customer feedback on where to take
it next.

Our development process is best described as “relaxed yet driven”. We have
just enough process to keep momentum - big quarterly goals, weekly kickoff and
wrapup meetings, team dinners on Wednesday nights, everything’s tracked in
Trello - but it’s loose enough to give people the space to get shit done. So
it’s more of a trust-based system than some childish flavor of agile. I.e. we
don’t do daily standups, enforce pair programming, or have hourly work
estimates. Yuck.

We’re looking for a senior dev, someone at least backend but ideally fullstack
and as comfortable with server admin as they are with writing code. We’re a
python/django/angular shop but honestly we care less about your specific
skills than finding someone great, because you’d be more than good enough to
pick up new languages anyway.

Interested? Great, then email me directly: al@partnered.com

------
jrichard
Mayvenn - San Francisco, CA - Full-Stack Engineer (Clojure)

Mayvenn is searching for adaptive and pragmatic engineers to join our team
building a distributed eCommerce system from the ground up with Clojure. We're
open sourcing the services and tools we build.

We're a small but growing team in San Francisco doing collaborative full-stack
development. We value experience with many languages and frameworks. We're
open to people ready to switch stacks and learn Clojure with us. The system
we're building revolves around our goals of immutable data everywhere and
modular services doing one thing well.

Mayvenn enables hair stylists to sell products to their clients without
holding inventory. We're growing extremely fast while disrupting the
underserved $9B Black Hair Products market. As a company we value honesty and
enablement of others. For the stylists we serve this is translated into a
meaningful new income stream via sales commission with no hidden costs or
fees.

The core team we're building now is laying the technical foundation for
Mayvenn's continued growth. We come from agile development backgrounds and
value code testability and being able to identify and solve the right problems
as much as raw technical aptitude.

Ping us at [https://jobs.mayvenn.com](https://jobs.mayvenn.com), or email
justin@mayvenn.com to start a conversation.

------
benjiweber
London, UK - Unruly - Full Time - No Remote

Video ad-tech company Unruly is the leading programmatic platform for social
video advertising.

We're looking for an infrastructure expert to join our extreme programming
team, who will design and advocate incremental improvements to our production
infrastructure. You will help us handle our ever increasing capacity and
latency demands, while moving fast and delivering reliably.

As the most senior operations adviser, you will coach the development teams to
help them become better at handling their infrastructure themselves. You will
pair-program with developers to implement your ideas, as well as providing an
expert voice in team discussions, and researching new technologies.

You must be equally happy discussing ideas and pair programming as you are
keen to develop your own skills in all areas of product development.

In this role you will work with a wide range of technologies from
infrastructure management code, to Java application code through to datastores
and networks. You’ll help the whole team embed monitoring and scaling
capabilities into everything we build.

[http://unruly.co/job/senior-scalability-reliability-
engineer...](http://unruly.co/job/senior-scalability-reliability-engineer-
london/)

We're also looking for generalist developers to join our extreme-programming
teams, with either JavaScript or Java backgrounds.

------
edhgoose
Mention Me - London, UK - Full Time - [http://mention-me.com](http://mention-
me.com) \- £40-50k (or more, for the right person), plus options

At Mention Me we help online businesses build sophisticated and successful
refer-a-friend programs. We use our technology and an A/B testing platform to
help them motivate their existing customers to provide a source of new
customers - referring friends, family and colleagues to products they like. We
then reward both parties for a successful referral.

Business is taking off, and we're looking for a software engineer to join our
team (as well as other non-technical roles too! Account management and sales
are key). We're currently PHP (Symfony 2) based using ElasticSearch, AWS and
MySQL, but as we collect more information, add more clients and build new
features we'll certainly be changing parts of that. We've got ideas and a
vision for the future but haven't got the people to make it happen. We're
looking for someone who can join us to define it, build it and make it a
reality.

In a nutshell, we're looking for someone smart, technical, and a get-things-
done style. Chat to us if you'd like to know more.

Our email address is in our headers @ mention-me.com or in my profile and I'll
gladly answer any questions.

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being. We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and
improve our platform. We have no required list of skills or years of
experience. Instead, we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things
done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement,
and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven
atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis, Ansible - solid understanding of functional programming languages, distributed systems

* Full-time Frontend Developer - solid understanding of core JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3 - experience building well-structured web applications - a passion for user-driven interaction design and delightful user experiences - excitement about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design

* Full-time UI/UX Designer - At least 2-3 years of experience who has heavy UX chops and expertise in CSS-based design, peppered with JavaScript-based interaction design/development. - Someone who is excited and passionate about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design and has strong opinions about all three.

* Full-time DevOps Engineer - some experience writing shell and Python scripts - Debian/Ubuntu, Jenkins, Locust, JMeter, Google Cloud/AWS, Ansible experience a plus

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, apply directly:

[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

~~~
hoboon
Highly recommend people apply for this company. I interviewed here and while I
didn't quite make it, they're a good group with an interesting embedded/hw
product and backend.

------
stevenklein
StatusPage.io

StatusPage.io helps companies be more transparent with their customers around
downtime. Companies like Atlassian, Citrix, Reddit, Cloudflare, New Relic, and
Vimeo rely on our product to keep their customers in the loop when their site
is down, slow, or undergoing scheduled maintenance. We're profitable, and
believe in running a sustainable company with teammates that help us grow and
enrich our lives.

Denver / San Francisco - Rails Engineer

Your job as a Full Stack Rails Engineer is to work on our infrastructure, and
sling code for new features. Your domain is server land, ruby and rails, and
all of the external services we use to keep the business running. You'll also
be contributing to discussions around infrastructure architecture, performance
and resilience of the system, and making sure everything is in tip top shape
for us to continue to be a nimble development organization.

San Francisco - Account Executive

Your job as an Account Executive is to help scale our enterprise offering
across new inbound signups, existing customers, and prospects. As one of our
first Account Executives, you'll play a huge role in the growth phase of
StatusPage and land some of our biggest deals to date. Numerous brownie points
if you've sold to a technical audience before or understand the basics of web
development, API calls, and server infrastructure.

[https://jobs.lever.co/statuspageio](https://jobs.lever.co/statuspageio)

------
eiphany06
Slice | [http://careers.slice.com/featured-
jobs/](http://careers.slice.com/featured-jobs/) | Palo Alto | FULL-TIME|
Software Engineering, technical lead, data science, sales and marketing

Slice is building one of the most powerful e-commerce data sets in the world
from email receipts. We're challenging assumptions and transforming businesses
along the way, and we’re just getting started.

Slice was founded by Stanford GSB entrepreneurs who have built, sold, and
taken multiple companies public. Last year Slice was acquired by Japan's
largest internet company, Rakuten. As a result, we offer the best of both
words: a start-up mentality with the backing of an established global company.

We are a curious, creative team of people who love to solve big, challenging
problems. We foster a culture of learning and thrive on continuous improvement
through teamwork to build better products and a better company.

We are growing rapidly and hiring world-class software engineers, data
scientists, data analysts, sales directors.

Website: [http://careers.slice.com](http://careers.slice.com)

Company video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk)

Please send resumes/portfolios to sean+resumes [AT] slice.com and mention the
HN Who's Hiring thread when applying! Thanks!

------
cnbuff410
[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com), Boulder, CO

Athlete Architect is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the
future of wearable technology for athletes. Out of this passion, we've
developed the world’s first wearable power meter, Stryd, for runners that
provides insight into their running technique and performance.

We're looking to expand our still small engineering team of only 3 people.
We're looking for:

#1 Lead iOS Developer. We use Swift. But we want you to have deep
understanding of Objective-C and iOS programming best practices. Good sense of
design is bonus.

#2 Firmware Developer. You need to have knowledge of microcontroller-based
firmware design and development. Experience with relevant technologies, such
as BLE, hardware debugging, analog and digital sensors, ultra low power /
ultra small footprint software design. Strong skill in C. Good in assembly is
big bonus.

#3 Full Stack Engineer(Intern or Part-time, REMOTE is OK). You need to be
Strong multi-lingual developer, interested in writing code using technologies
like JavaScript/CSS, Go, and Python.

For #1 and #2 relocate to Boulder is required. But you know what? If you like
running/triathlon, this is your dream place. You get unlimited opportunities
to run and train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd ambassadors here.

If interested, please send an email to stryd@stryd.com

------
mncolinlee
Vidku - Minneapolis, MN - Android engineers

Vidku is the social video startup that created Flipgrid, a cloud-based, mobile
video SaaS product currently used by millions of teachers and students in K-12
and college classrooms around the world.

We raised $17M in our series A so we're looking to grow a world-class team.

We'd love you to have proficiency in as many as possible of these:

    
    
      - Android Studio
      - Android Media and Camera API
      - OpenGL ES
      - Android UI and battery-saving guidelines
      - Persistent data structures using ORM libraries
      - Android Networking Libraries like Retrofit and Picasso
      - Software development workflow (Git, Testing, Continuous Integration)
      - Interest in RxJava
    

We'd also require that you want to be a part of a full-time team, help shape
culture, and take ownership of your amazing work. You also have a portfolio of
industry-leading work (with your specific contributions outlined) published in
Google Play.

If you match our needs, you will enjoy all of this:

    
    
      - Valley-competitive salary packages based on displayed experience and expertise
      - Best in class health, dental, disability, life, and 401k plans
      - Equity compensation in one of Minnesota’s hottest startups
      - “All in” culture that you will love
    

Are you ready to be a part of something incredible?

To apply, submit your resume to work@vidku.com. We look forward to hearing
from you!

------
ScotterC
* Senior Backend Engineer * DevOps Lead * Senior iOS

TeachersPayTeachers -
[http://www.teacherspayteachers.com](http://www.teacherspayteachers.com) (TpT)
New York, NY

Happy April Fools! We're building out a new engineering team at an established
startup in Ed-Tech. First, a little bit of who we are:

TpT is the world's first and biggest online open marketplace where teachers
buy, sell, and share original educational materials. Our community of over 4
million teachers connects and shares knowledge on the site every day, and has
generated almost $150 million in sales of some of the best, original, most
creative classroom resources.

Where you come in: although the company has a lot of users and strong
reputation, only now are we building out our NYC engineering team to build out
TpT's future. We're looking to build a tech dream team that'll be our core.
This a green field opportunity to set the engineering culture and how we
organize ourselves going forward while maintaining an app at high traffic and
still growing!

I'm putting together a 'dream team' so to speak of engineers who will be the
core of our NYC team. The site is a monolithic architecture of PHP/MySQL/NGINX
and we're breaking it down into SOA.

Application for all three positions:
[http://grnh.se/l56nvo](http://grnh.se/l56nvo)

or shoot me an email scott at teacherspayteachers.com

------
saym
Criteo - Software Engineers and Research Scientists.
[http://criteo.com](http://criteo.com) San Francisco, Palo Alto, Los Angeles ,
CA Paris, France

Frontend/Backend/Everything in Between. Data Scientists, Machine Learning
Experts. The Criteo Prediction Engine analyzes 230Tb of data every day.

Criteo is a performance-based internet advertising company. We historically
focus on display ads with an emphasis in retargeting strategies.

Criteo does not have a large presence in the USA, but we're a rapidly
expanding global company with offices everywhere I've mentioned. Here's some
stats to put our footprint in perspective:

\- $198b sales transactions analyzed in 2013 \- 590b+ ads served in 2013 \-
994 million unique users globally (comScore MMX, September 2014, Age 15+) \-
$12b in post-click sales in year ending June 30, 2014 \- 6000+ advertisers
across 50+ countries

In case you missed the significance, there's about 2 billion internet users,
and half of them saw an advertisement placed by Criteo last year.

I'm an engineer here at Criteo, so feel free to reach out to me for info on
our tech stack, what life is like at the company, and any other questions.
Also I can put you in touch with a recruiter directly if you contact me (I'm
not sure where the jobvite submissions go).

s.verhasselt@criteo.com
[http://www.criteo.com/careers/](http://www.criteo.com/careers/)

------
Michael_Docker
Docker ([https://www.docker.com](https://www.docker.com)) is currently hiring
for the following full-time technical positions:

In San Francisco:

\- Sr. Director for Docker Hub

\- Go Engineers

\- Python Engineers (Django or Twisted)

\- Infrastructure/ DevOps

\- Frontend (React.js)

\- UX Engineer

In London:

\- Engineering Manager (Open-source, Machine & Compose)

See full list of job opportunities here:
[https://www.docker.com/company/careers/](https://www.docker.com/company/careers/)

If interested in any of these positions, please send an email to
jobs@docker.com

------
benjlang
Mapme - Full time - Israel

We're looking for an awesome front end developer to join our team.

In depth knowledge of the following technologies is essential: ● Expert level
understanding of AngularJS / Backbone ● Experience with RESTful API
development and integration ● Responsive Design Patterns ● NodeJS

Good to know: ● Experience in MongoDB ● Twitter Bootstrap ● Familiarity with
Google Maps/Mapbox API's ● Familiarity with Phonegap/Cordova

We're a small team with an office at WeWork Herzeliya. Love to hear from you:
ben@mapme.com

------
seattlematt
PlayFab ([https://www.playfab.com](https://www.playfab.com)) Seattle, WA -
FULL TIME

PlayFab's mission is to power the future of games by providing developers and
publishers with the best live game operations platform in the industry. We
recently raised a Series A and are well funded. We offer competitive salaries,
stock options, 100% employer-paid health insurance and a focus on getting
stuff done.

Our current tech stack is C#, ASP.NET MVC, EC2, DynamoDB, S3, Redshift,
Elasticsearch, and Kibana. We use Jenkins, Salt and CloudFormation to deploy
multiple times per day. We are always open to new tools and technologies that
make our product and development process better.

DevOps Engineer: Help us in our mission to automate everything by continually
improving the deployment and monitoring (both internal and customer facing) of
our AWS-based service, using tools such as CloudFormation, Salt and
Elasticsearch.

Sr. Front-End Web Developer: We have a solid back-end for games with a
HTTP/JSON API. Help us build powerful and beautiful web-based tools to make
our service accessible to everyone, including non-developers.

Sr. Game Client Engineer: Help us build SDKs for every game platform (iOS,
Android, PC, XBox, PlayStation etc.) that make it a joy for developers to make
better games by using our service.

Apply at [https://playfab.com/jobs](https://playfab.com/jobs) or email me at
matt@playfab.com with any questions.

------
peralmq
Clue :: Berlin, Germany

We're a startup based in Berlin with the vision to make a dent in the history
of family planning. Currently 14 people, we work hard but are easy going. VC-
backed and with a secret hardware project in the works.

Check out our app on iOS ([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clue-period-
tracker/id657189...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clue-period-
tracker/id657189652)) and Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clue.andro...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clue.android))
app.

:: CTO ::

Help us stay the bleeding edge of technology
([http://cl.ly/image/1k0U1b073x3h/download/B87HFICIUAED3eC.png](http://cl.ly/image/1k0U1b073x3h/download/B87HFICIUAED3eC.png))

We're looking for someone to be part of our management team and provide
knowledge of technology, product, and team to contribute to the development of
our long-term strategy.

Heroku cofounder and Clue advisor A​dam Wiggins​ will be available to you for
assistance and mentorship. Equity stake will be suitable to this senior
position. You must live in, or be willing to relocate to, Berlin (we will help
you get a VISA, if needed).
[https://clue.workable.com/jobs/37322](https://clue.workable.com/jobs/37322)

------
jschwartz11
Body Labs ([http://www.bodylabs.com/](http://www.bodylabs.com/)) - New York
City

Body Labs makes the world's most advanced technology for capturing and
digitizing an individual's 3D human body shape. We have extensive
capabilities, tools, analytics and know-how in the areas of modeling specific
individuals (such as fit models) or sub-populations (e.g., targeted consumers,
athletes, plus-sizes, etc.). We work closely with apparel and equipment
companies to help them better understand and visualize their target consumers'
body shapes and motions, and improve their design-to-manufacturing workflow.
Our current clients include large sports apparel manufacturers and the US
Army.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

SENIOR COMPUTER VISION/MACHINE LEARNING SCIENTIST -
[http://www.bodylabs.com/senior_computer_vision_scientist.htm...](http://www.bodylabs.com/senior_computer_vision_scientist.html)

SENIOR FULL-STACK WEB ENGINEER -
[http://www.bodylabs.com/senior_web_engineer.html](http://www.bodylabs.com/senior_web_engineer.html)

FRONT-END ENGINEER -
[http://www.bodylabs.com/front_end_engineer.html](http://www.bodylabs.com/front_end_engineer.html)

------
timanglade
Realm (YC S11) — San Francisco, Copenhagen, REMOTE

Realm is hiring Android Developers, iOS Developers, C++ developers, .NET
developers, JavaScript developers, Designers, QA Engineers and more. See all
positions at [http://realm.io/jobs](http://realm.io/jobs)

Realm ([http://realm.io](http://realm.io)) is building a mobile database: a
replacement for SQLIte & Core Data. In 9 months, we became the 2nd-most
deployed database in the world, running on well over 100M devices. Our
headquarters are in San Francisco, but we also have a big office in
Copenhagen, Denmark, and employees distributed around the world. We just
announced we raised a $20M Series B last week [1][2][3][4]

See positions, locations and how to apply here:
[http://realm.io/jobs](http://realm.io/jobs)

(If you have any questions, I’m VP Product at Realm and always happy to chat:
tim@realm.io.)

    
    
        [1]: http://www.businessinsider.com/realm-started-by-former-nokia-engineers-is-going-bonkers-2015-3
        [2]: http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/realm-can-expand-its-reach-with-20m-investment/
        [3]: http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/24/mobile-database-startup-realm-picks-up-20m/
        [4]: http://www.forbes.com/sites/benkepes/2015/03/24/realm-picks-up-20m-to-further-its-mobile-ambitions/

~~~
timanglade
I realized the format makes it somewhat confusing, but only some positions are
REMOTE at Realm (at the moment only our Android position, and only from some
locations). Apologies for the confusion, will try to word this more elegantly
next time.

------
VicinitasTech
South Florida (Boca Raton) - Vicinitas Cancer Care - .NET Software Developer

We are hiring our first software developer to help us build out the technology
that our staff and doctors will use to support our patients. Our immediate
need is the integration of various systems such as CRM, Patient Care
Management, and financial back-ends. The interaction of these systems is
critical to the efficiency of our patient-facing staff. Help define our
development practices and future projects - including both internal and
external facing endeavors.

We are a well-backed start-up of entrepreneurs and healthcare leaders who are
working to change the face of cancer care, one patient at a time. Vicinitas is
Latin for neighborhood and represents our model of making world-class cancer
care available to patients throughout the country in a setting close to home.
We bring a network of local oncologists and telemedicine-based integrative
specialist together with a nurse care manager to provide tightly-coordinate
care otherwise unavailable to the patients we treat.

This position will report directly to the Director of Technology (that's me!)
and will be the third technical team member. We are only a few months old and
looking for someone that is excited for this opportunity to grow with us. Join
me in changing the face of cancer - VicinitasTech@vcc-hope.com

------
warecruiter
WhatsApp - Mountain View, CA

About: WhatsApp is the world’s largest and fastest growing communication
company with over 700M Monthly active users globally. A Top 25 iOS app in more
than 100 countries and an Android app with more than 1B installs on Google
Play! Using your startup mindset and your experience developing web based
applications, you will create new, awesome features used by 700M+ current
WhatsApp users. Our offices are located in downtown Mountain View, CA.

Mobile Software Developer: [http://goo.gl/pe7Omo](http://goo.gl/pe7Omo)

Web Software Developer, Web Client:
[http://goo.gl/w5KmX0](http://goo.gl/w5KmX0)

Full Stack Web Developer- Tools: [http://goo.gl/Zd3DP3](http://goo.gl/Zd3DP3)

Software Developer, VoIP:[http://goo.gl/hR06EB](http://goo.gl/hR06EB)

Mobile Software Developer, New Grad:
[http://goo.gl/YWdgDl](http://goo.gl/YWdgDl)

Mobile Software Developer, Intern:
[http://goo.gl/e9J4v6](http://goo.gl/e9J4v6)

See more here: [http://goo.gl/oljZsw](http://goo.gl/oljZsw)

To apply, submit your resume to the links above or email jobs@whatsapp.com

------
twymer
Dimagi (www.dimagi.com) - Boston (technically Cambridge), MA and Cape Town,
South Africa

Role: Senior web or mobile software engineer/adventurer/do-gooder

Dimagi is a rapidly growing social enterprise based in Boston that develops
and deploys open source health and logistics systems primarily for underserved
communities in developing countries. At Dimagi, we take pride in our work and
keep the big picture in mind. We’re an inclusive group that has diverse
experiences and interesting stories and insight to our work around the world.

With Dimagi, you can work in a fun and stimulating environment, and have the
chance to travel and explore. Most importantly, you will truly have the
opportunity to make a difference in places that need it most. Dimagi's
prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction makes
Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to work, keeping us
all honest about what we're in it for.

We're looking for talented senior level developers who want to generalize
across the stack, or specialize in one area of our mobile (Android), web
(Python, Django, CouchDB, Postgres), and front-end (Knockout/Angular)
platforms.

For more information, check out our careers page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers).

------
senorklein
Poynt - [http://www.getpoynt.com](http://www.getpoynt.com) \- Palo Alto, CA
Android - AOSP Forks - Kernel - iOS - Node.js - Java Engineers Email
careers@poynt.co if you think we could be a great fit.

PoyntOS is the world’s first payment terminal operating system, empowers
developers with amazing tools to build applications for merchants.

Small merchants today use a multitude of solutions running on various devices
including outdated terminals, tablets, PCs, and phones. This not only creates
a fragmented experience, but also adds up to additional costs in order to
acquire the necessary hardware in addition to the apps.

With PoyntOS all such solutions can be made available on the same payment
terminal that every merchant uses on their counter. While we take care of the
core payment processing for the merchant with their acquirer of their choice
you can focus on building the rest of the solutions that makes the merchant
more productive and run a successful business.

We are a small startup with an incredible team. We are a unique company in
that we work on: hardware, a novel operating system forked from AOSP, and our
own ecosystem of applications made to help millions of small businesses.

This means that you would have huge impact in a small engineering team
building things you wouldn’t be able to work anywhere else.

The founding team has done a great job of hiring diverse, energetic, and
experienced engineers and we hope to find many more to deliver the finest
tools for millions of businesses.

------
StuieK
Slant - San Francisco, CA - FULL TIME \- Who we are: Slant tells people what
they should buy. Our vision is to own the consumer experience for discovering
products and deciding which one to purchase.

We’re currently a small team of three: two experienced developers and a “non-
technical” founder whose last job was building satellites for NASA. A major
revision to the current product is in the works, but you can see a live
version here: www.slant.co. Some info on our investors/advisors:
[https://angel.co/slant](https://angel.co/slant)

\- Our tech Backbone-based front-end, with improvements to allow it to run on
both client- and server- side, and as both a single- and multi- page app.
RESTful backend written in functional Coffeescript on Node.js, with a temporal
postgres database that allows for rewinding to a previous state. The codebase
is written in Coffeescript, Jade, and Stylus. Entertaining git history.
Gratuitous use of Monads.

\- What we're looking for We're a multidisciplinary team, so we'd love to hear
from full-stack/frontend/backend engineers as well as designers familiar with
html/css. We're optimizing more for hiring someone talented, rather than for a
specific role. If you’re interested in learning more, email me at
stuart@slant.co

------
carterbrutschy
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Tripping.com UI/UX Designer ---About Us---
Tripping is the world's largest site for vacation rentals. We work with top
sites to offer 2.5 million vacation homes in 100,000 cities worldwide. We’re
venture-backed, growing FAST, and having fun playing in a $100B market. And
we’re looking for Backend Engineers right now, so apply today. ---About You---
You're smart, driven by logic and passionate about finding creative solutions
to complex problems. You've always set high standards for yourself and you
want to be surrounded by smart people who challenge and inspire you to play at
the top of your game. You will have a large role driving our website and
applications forward. Tripping is a tech-focused startup, so you will have the
freedom to try new things and influence the design of the site. Requirements

Excellent UI / UX design skills Solid understanding of user flow and
interaction Solid design skills and experience with Illustrator and Photoshop
Solid grasp of HTML, CSS and Javascript Experience influencing product
direction in creative ways Understanding of site responsiveness and speed
[https://www.tripping.com/careers/designer](https://www.tripping.com/careers/designer)

------
artemk
BuildZoom (YC W13 - www.buildzoom.com) is hiring for two full-time positions.

Our goal is to take the risk and complexity out of construction and remodeling
by providing homeowners with all the information they need to make great
decisions. To get there, we put the product first and are passionate about
building something people love and want to use.

Headquartered in a beautiful office in downtown San Francisco, our diverse
company includes an economist who lectures at Berkeley, a licensed general
contractor, game designer turned marketer and a team of talented engineers.

\------------------------------------------

Data Engineer #1 - Full Time - $90k-$110k salary / 0.25%-0.5% equity

We're looking for a talented data engineer with experience in large data sets,
to take ownership over our system that collects, analyzes & publishes the
data.

\------------------------------------------

Engineer #5 (Full-stack Rails) - Full Time - $85k-$105k salary / 0.2%-0.6%
equity

In this role, you’ll be working throughout the stack to move our consumer
marketplace site forward. Responsibilities will range from server
configuration to front-end implementation and everything in between. We're
looking for someone that will jump at the opportunity to take ownership of
product features that drive traction, which will be used by tens of thousands
of users each day.

\------------------------------------------

Email artem@buildzoom.com to chat about the roles.

------
LeapFrogOnline
Software Engineer at Leapfrog Online \- Evanston, IL - Full-time, Onsite
([http://www.leapfrogonline.com/](http://www.leapfrogonline.com/))

We're the leading independent digital direct marketing firm in the country,
developing programs for Fortune 500 marketers to find and convert the right
customers. We build complex app ecosystems with frameworks like Django and
Rails sitting on top, with a mound of open source software supporting them.

We're looking for Ruby/Python Developers to join our Engineering team,
building high-traffic websites and applications using web frameworks, crafting
deep integrations, and leveraging statistical modeling techniques.

Requirements: real-world experience developing web software using open source
technologies, a passion for problem-solving, and a good attitude and sense of
responsibility. You should also have experience with Python/Ruby (or be
willing to transition from another dynamic language like PHP).

Interested? If so, we offer a competitive salary plus an incentive and
benefits package, and a close-knit team who likes what they do and has fun
doing it. Apply here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=orAs0fwd&s=Hacker_News](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=orAs0fwd&s=Hacker_News)

------
Cortney923
Schrödinger- Software Enginner (Frontend,Backend,Infrastructure)

What We Do: We develop a software platform to allow scientists to leverage the
power of physics-based simulations through all stages of the pharmaceutical
and biotech drug discovery process. Our technology allows scientists to run
virtual experiments on massive compute grids and analyze the resulting large
dataset efficiently. Our interface is a single page web app that performs as
well as a desktop application.

Who We Are: We are passionate engineers, entrepreneurs, scientists, and
tinkerers. Our team consists of alumni of great engineering companies (e.g.
Google/Microsoft), startups, research labs, and biotech companies. Our clients
include most large pharmaceutical companies and our investors are fellow
technology visionaries, including Bill Gates.

You Are: A CS hacker that enjoys building large scale user interfaces. You try
out the latest web frameworks, ORM’s, and javascript libraries. You build and
deploy web apps in your spare time. You care deeply about usability,
understand the difference between a power user and a noob (and can
simultaneously design an interface for them both!), and obsess over pixel
perfection. You have an MVC tattoo. You believe that low test coverage in a UI
is for chumps and code reviews, if done correctly, improve end product
quality.

Responsibilities: Work closely with other engineering team members to scale,
architect, and improve the core computational drug discovery platform Think
outside the box / be highly creative Help build reporting interfaces and data
feeds Ask smart questions

------
namenotrequired
Javascript Developers: Peerby
([https://www.peerby.com](https://www.peerby.com)) - Amsterdam, The
Netherlands (Holland) - Full time

The Peerby founders felt there's a better way to deal with all that stuff we
own and barely use. By sharing stuff with neighbors, you get access to things
you no longer need to own. Our mission is to give "everybody everywhere access
to every thing by 2020". That's an ambitious goal but it's also what we
believe is possible - and necessary!

We're looking for Javascript Developers:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/peerby](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/peerby)

(Junior or senior, all experience levels are welcome!)

Our stack: Javascript for everything. That means NodeJS/Express and MongoDB in
the backend and Backbone in the browser. For our Android and iOS app we use
Titanium/Alloy.

Benefits include free lunch, equity, travel expenses compensated, free yoga
and meditation classes, and a great and fun team of many nationalities. Peerby
is part of the Rockstart community, with about 50 startups in the old center
of Amsterdam.

(I work for Peerby in Member Support.)

All vacancies: [http://blog.peerby.com/work/](http://blog.peerby.com/work/)

~~~
mycroft-holmes
Any relocation options?

~~~
namenotrequired
Hi mycroft-holmes, sorry for the delay! Where are you from?

~~~
mycroft-holmes
I'm in America right now. Eastern coast.

~~~
namenotrequired
Sorry, no then we can't help you. Good luck with your search!

------
sparkman55
RINSE - [https://www.rinse.com](https://www.rinse.com) \- Santa Monica, CA and
San Francisco, CA

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
been growing our service at an exponential rate for the past two years, and
our customers love us! We're expanding to westside Los Angeles, and are hiring
aggressively.

We're hiring a General Manager for our Los Angeles office. This is very
similar to a startup CEO role, as you'll be responsible for all aspects of our
Los Angeles operation, from hiring and managing a large team, to developing
business relationships with our vendors, to understanding our customers and
their needs. This is a huge opportunity for the right candidate!
[http://bit.ly/rinse_LA_GM](http://bit.ly/rinse_LA_GM)

We're also aggressively hiring drivers for our San Francisco and Los Angeles
offices. Our drivers work a few nights a week in the evening. To be eligible,
you must have your own car, a smart phone, and a clean driving record. This is
a good opportunity for students or anyone else looking to earn some extra
money as a side gig while exploring the city and meeting people.

Interested? Email jobs <at> rinse.com or me directly at sam <at> rinse.com

------
tombruijn
Keplar Agency - Amsterdam, Netherlands - INTERN - Full time Ruby developer

Keplar Agency is looking for a full time or freelance Ruby on Rails developer
and/or trainee.

We're closely related to the music industry within Amsterdam area and are
proud creators of "Alda Events", "Amsterdam Music Festival", "A State of
Trance", "The Flying Dutch" and many other large applications in such a fast
paced environment. Moreover, we're currently building applications for clients
like "Randstad", "Max Havelaar" and others.

We work with modern tools common to the Ruby community and keep looking
forward to improve our workshop. We focus using Rails, Middleman, RSpec, Sass,
Git, Chef to great extent and, from time to time, we use JavaScript frameworks
to spice things up. We're keen to extend our knowledge in the very near future
with technologies like Elixir, Go-lang, Docker, and anything else that sounds
promising. We're a small team of 6 now, but continuously growing projects' and
customers' base demands expanding and allows us to look into cooperating with
other great minded developers keen to learn, teach and grow with us.

More information can be found at:
[http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_developer](http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_developer)
and
[http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_traineeship](http://keplaragency.com/jobs/ruby_traineeship).
You can contact us directly at jobs@keplar.nl

------
bgriggs1
Knack | [http://knackhq.com/jobs](http://knackhq.com/jobs) | REMOTE | Senior
Software Engineer | 70-120k +equity

Knack ([http://knackhq.com](http://knackhq.com)) is a database PaaS that makes
it easy for anyone to build online database apps. We're growing rapidly and
looking for software (node/mongo/solr) engineers/developers.

We're focused on building a profitable long-term business with a product our
customers love. We don’t compete with Google on start-up perks, but we can
more than compete if you’re looking to sink you teeth in and make a
difference:

* Impact: we’re expecting anyone that joins to come in and have a major impact. We’re small enough that every customer interaction, every marketing spend, every line of code has an over-sized impact.

* Equity: we don’t need hired-guns, we want team members. We want to share our long-term vision and success, and make sure you have equity in that journey.

* Autonomy: we don’t look for specific roles, we look for good fits. You’ll be able to contribute with your strengths and determine the projects you want to drive forward.

* Flexibility: supporting our chosen lifestyles is major part of our success equation. Join a remote team and create your own hours. Work how and where you want to.

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Many open positions including Software Engineers, QA
Engineers, Directors of Engineering, Product Managers and more

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the the
world’s largest mobile games-only platform, helping developers grow their
audience, monetize, and make better data-driven decision. We’re profitable,
backed by Sequoia and have a ton of traction in our space, currently being
used by 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android Game Developers.

Our technology stack includes Scala, Python, AWS, Git, Kafka, multiple NoSQL
storage solutions, Jenkins, Puppet and more. Experience with our stack is a
bonus, but not required for all roles. And... you’d get to work in our new
office [[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

We're hiring senior engineers for our Segmentation team and strong back-end
developers on our Advertisers engineering team. Our full list of open roles
can be found here [[https://boards.greenhouse.io/chartboost#.VPD-
KLPF8cx](https://boards.greenhouse.io/chartboost#.VPD-KLPF8cx)], but we have
many more openings coming down the pipe.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis, Full time) -
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

    
    
       ====== What we do =========

Our mission is to build great software for farmers. We use a combination of
weather monitoring, agronomic modeling, satellite imagery, and weather
simulation to provide data and insights to those farmers.

    
    
       ===== Who we’re looking for =====       

Specifically we are looking for two full time positions which I'll describe
here, though there are roles open across the board which you can check out
using the link at the bottom.

Engineer on the Geospatial team You will be building out our large scale
imagery infrastructure.

==================================

Engineer on the Climatology team You will work with best-in-their-class
climate scientists to implement and productionize their weather models.

    
    
       ====== Why I love it ======    
    

– I think Climate is poised to make a huge impact on farming.

– I am surrounded by a group of super smart people that care about the work we
are doing.

– I get to write Clojure for my full time work!

I am really excited about the work I've been doing, I am happy to talk in
length about it over email at skhalsa@climate.com. If you are interested,
please email me directly at skhalsa@climate.com.

~~~
ninetax
If you apply to any role through this link you should get priority:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=ouws0fwc&s=Hackernews_Satshaba...](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=ouws0fwc&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)

------
maggyhillen
Udemy - www.Udemy.com - San Francisco near Bart & Caltrain

Udemy's mission is to help anyone learn anything online. Our online course
marketplace serves a huge, global community of 6 million student students and
includes more than 20,000 courses served up in more than 50 languages,
designed by our community of 10,000 expert instructors.

We're hiring a Frontend Implementation Engineer - if you love to wrangle HTML,
CSS (preferably LESS) and javascript, you should apply here:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/udemy/frontend-
implementation-...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/udemy/frontend-
implementation-developer/amKtkaM1yr5ivpiGaltGfR?ref=rss&sid=68) or email Maggy
at Maggy.Hillen@Udemy.com

We're also hiring a Development Category Manager - If you are a unique mix of
software developer, business and salesperson, you should apply here:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/udemy/development-category-
man...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/udemy/development-category-
manager/duBmG0B2Wr5kLyiGaltGfR?ref=rss&sid=68) or email Maggy at
Maggy.Hillen@Udemy.com

We have a ton of other great positions you can check out here:
www.udemy.com/careers.

------
vladislav
Sift Security | [http://siftsecurity.com](http://siftsecurity.com) | Menlo
Park, CA | Full-time or Intern | Full stack/Backend Developers, Data
Scientists.

Sift Security is an early stage startup, leveraging big data and advanced
analytics to enable enterprises rapidly discover, prioritize and investigate
security events. We are actively hiring to expand our team of security and
distributed systems engineers and data scientists.

Various full-time and INTERN positions offer competitive compensation.

Full Stack Developer: focused on creating a groundbreaking user experience for
security investigations with big data. Experience with AngularJS, d3.js,
Javascript Play Framework, Java would be helpful.

Backend Developer: focused on efficiently processing and analyzing large
volumes and varieties of enterprise data. Experience developing in Java is
important, Scala would be helpful.

Data Scienctist: focused on identifying, evaluating, and implementing
innovative detection algorithms. Experience in Java, Python, R, Scala would be
helpful.

For more info see [https://angel.co/sift-security-1](https://angel.co/sift-
security-1) or send an email to neil@siftsec.com regarding Full-stack/Backend
or to vvlad@math.mit.edu regarding Data Scientist positions.

~~~
arctan5x
Hi I am a second year cs student interested in the summer internship. May I
get more information about your internship positions? I couldn't find anything
on your website. You can reach me via tony.lee@berkeley.edu. Thank you.

------
cyounkins
Appcelerator Titanium Mobile Developer @ FreshTemp
([https://freshtemp.com](https://freshtemp.com)) - Part time, Remote,
Pittsburgh, PA

We are a fast growing combination software and hardware company that monitors
temperature for food safety in restaurants. We're well funded.

Our mobile application is currently used by restaurant owners and employees to
take spot temperatures required for corporate or legal compliance. We've
proven that customers want this, and now we need to take it to the next level
by adding non-temperature question and answer capabilities and improving the
UI.

You would be improving upon our existing codebase to add functionality and
make improvements. Commits will go through stringent code review until your
advisor has ensured your code has met all requirements.

You have strong JavaScript skills.

You are fluent in English.

Details

This is a part-time job with flexible hours. We'll have at least 15 hours of
work per week for you for the foreseeable future. You have to work at least a
few of those hours between 10am and 10pm US Eastern time. You must be legally
permitted to work in the US. You'll be paid as a contractor with a 1099.

To apply, fill out our Google Form here:
[http://goo.gl/forms/s7pFMEfk7t](http://goo.gl/forms/s7pFMEfk7t)

------
QTtech
QUESTRADE INC. | SENIOR FRONT END ENGINEER | TORONTO, CANADA OR REMOTE
Questrade is a rapidly growing online financial service firm in Canada. Our
mission is to help Canadians achieve financial independence by offering our
clients with great investment products, cutting edge technologies, and quality
customer service throughout. We offer self-directed trading platforms for Do-
It-Yourself Investing, as well as professionally managed portfolios at ultra-
low fees.

\---- ABOUT THE POSITION ---- In a nutshell, the Senior Front End Engineer
will see through the full software development life cycle at Questrade; from
requirement-gathering, design and development, to implementation of both small
and large-scale projects. You will collaborate with our user interface team,
our back-end engineers, and other front-end engineers to design and develop
functionally rich, robust, and user-friendly web and mobile applications, as
defined by business requirements.

\---- ABOUT YOU ---- You have hands-on and proficient knowledge of web
technologies (such as (such as HTML, CSS3, jQuery, AngularJS, SASS and
Node.JS), system environments (Windows and Mac OS X), and tools (MS Visual
Studio, Subversion, JIRA), as well as a strong understanding of OOP
programming and MVC architecture. You have experience with tools like JSPerf
and JSFiddle for performance testing and prototyping, as well as a
demonstrated ability to work under minimal supervision.

Wanna know more? Check out this and more of our opportunities:
[http://www.questrade.com/why-questrade/careers](http://www.questrade.com/why-
questrade/careers)

------
crumley
Nuve - [http://nuve.us/](http://nuve.us/) \- Austin, Texas - Frontend/Backend

We’re building a robust asset monitoring and asset protection platform for the
exploding Internet of Things. Nuve is venture backed by two very reputable
VC’s and has raised more than $5M to get to where we are today. We’re actively
monitoring more than 10,000 sensors from paying customers and have very
aggressive growth plans. Our current focus is transportation solutions,
designed by our in-house hardware engineering team, but our vision is much
broader. Our hardware and software teams are small, focused, and have plenty
of juicy problems for you to solve.

We currently have several open positions:

    
    
      * Senior Developer – Data Pipeline
      * Web Application Developer
      * Mechanical engineer
    

An ideal candidate:

    
    
       * will be fearless… learning new skills and stretching beyond a defined role 
    
       * will be comfortable independently transforming ideas into amazing solutions
    
       * will recognize when a workaround is more appropriate than an elegant solution
    
       * will write clean, elegant, simple, testable code
    
       * will commit often, perfect later, publish once
    
       * will take pride in their work
    
       * will want to work with others who do the same
    

If you are interested in being one of our first 20 employees email me at
crumley@nuve.us

For more information see our jobs site: [http://www.nuve.us/about-
nuve/jobs/](http://www.nuve.us/about-nuve/jobs/)

------
brianherbert
REMOTE - FULL TIME - Intermediate & Senior Web Developer - Ushahidi
[http://www.ushahidi.com/jobs/](http://www.ushahidi.com/jobs/)

Looking for someone who can be a senior developer on our core platform team,
be a mentor and inspiration to the other developers on our team with a solid
work ethic comfortable working with people in difficult time zones. We don’t
just need someone who can bang out code, but sometimes that’s required to meet
deadlines.

We code primarily on a LAMP/LEMP stack but aren’t terribly opinionated. This
position will initially be on our “V3” team which codes
[https://github.com/ushahidi/platform](https://github.com/ushahidi/platform)
and [https://github.com/ushahidi/platform-
client](https://github.com/ushahidi/platform-client).

More about the position at the jobs link above.

We are a non-profit technology company based in Nairobi, Kenya building open
source tools to help citizens, journalists, organizations, governments, and
others gather, manage, analyze, and visualize crowdsourced data.

Most recently, our tools have been used to support organizations during the
recent Nigerian elections.

Contact jobs+dev@ushahidi.com with your resume.

\- Brian

------
natgordon
BabyList - Oakland, CA

BabyList is making it easier for expecting parents to prepare for one of the
biggest events in their lives. These parents-to-be look to us to help them
make decisions about what to buy for their baby and where. We have an
extremely engaged user-base, we’re growing quickly, making real money and
building new products that will take us to the next level.

We are hiring for two positions:

1\. Frontend Developer - Lead the development of our website. Obsess over
user-experience, A/B testing, code maintainability and page-speed. Our stack
is Ruby on Rails, MySQL, and Backbone/CoffeeScript/Javascript.

2\. Supply Chain & Operations Manager - BabyList is a platform on which $2.5M
products are being purchased every month. We are starting to experiment
selling products ourselves. We want someone who can get us from our first sale
to our 1,000th. Your initiative and experience will take us through this new
business vertical quickly and efficiently.

Why should you consider BabyList?

We offer:

\- fascinating work that users actually notice and love

\- extremely smart, diverse team

\- actual work/life balance

\- benefits of an early stage startup (autonomy, fast pace, many hats...),
without the risk of the an early stage startup (i.e. our revenue is paying for
our growth)

\- great office location - Old Oakland neighborhood (3 blocks from 12th street
BART)

If you’re interested in hearing more, email me at natalie@babyli.st

------
Lolsaurus
Charlie App | Chicago, IL | charlieapp.com * Jr. Software Engineer - STARTING
SEPT 2015 Before any meeting, Charlie automatically researches the people
you’re about to meet with. Our users love us and we spread fast in every
company that uses Charlie. We’ve raised $1.8M ([http://bit.ly/charlie-
techcrunch](http://bit.ly/charlie-techcrunch)) and are looking for talented
developers to join our team. We get to work on really challenging problems
(how do you distill someone down to one page?) We’ve built Charlie on Ruby on
Rails, MongoDB, Redis, Sidekiq, RSpec, Capybara, and it lives on an elastic
server farm. We iterate fast, practice continuous delivery, we’re process-
driven, and very test-focused. We're a small dev that loves to code, and
constantly pushes each other, and learns from each other. We have fun and get
weird. We’re looking for passionate, self-motivated software engineers who
want to make an impact on an early-stage company (Ruby, iOS, and front-end).
If this sounds like you, drop us a line and let’s talk! Apply Interested?
Apply here: [https://charlieapp.com/jobs](https://charlieapp.com/jobs)

------
darbar13
American Express, Serve @ Tampa bay area (the other bay area) We are trying to
transform the Serve division into a nimble, agile SV like company. We have the
following positions open. We work on C#, Java and a bunch of other
technologies. Come and join us!

* Programming languages - C#, Java * Platform - Windows, .Net, Linux * Database - Oracle, Mysql

Software Specialist 1
[https://axp.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&...](https://axp.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=15002794)

Senior Software Engineer
[https://axp.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&...](https://axp.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=15004041)

Junior Developer (2 positions)
[https://axp.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&...](https://axp.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=15002333)

Junior Developer
[https://axp.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&...](https://axp.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=15003907)

------
JunkDNA
Syapse Inc -- Palo Alto & Philadelphia, PA

Roles: Customer Solutions Software Engineer (Python/JavaScript), Customer
Solutions Project Manager

Be a part of a team helping to cure cancer, stop heart disease, and deliver
the right drugs to the right people at the right time with software for
precision medicine.

Syapse software helps healthcare providers use next-generation genomic and
molecular data, in context with complex clinical data (medical history,
treatment, outcomes, etc.) to make the best decisions regarding patient care.

See here for all the open positions:
[http://syapse.com/about/careers/](http://syapse.com/about/careers/)

I'm especially looking to hire Customer Solutions Engineers for the Philly
office
([http://syapse.com/about/careers/openings/?gh_jid=32512](http://syapse.com/about/careers/openings/?gh_jid=32512)).
So if you're on the East Coast and always wanted to join a Bay Area startup,
but didn't want to relocate, now is your chance!

We're especially interested in people with Python experience. Any experience
with healthcare, electronic health records, or genomics is a bonus.

Learn more about what we're doing from our presentation at AWS re:Invent:
[http://www.syapse.com/blog/aws-reinvent-video-and-slides-
now...](http://www.syapse.com/blog/aws-reinvent-video-and-slides-now-
available/)

------
tjnicolaides
Think Brownstone -
[https://www.thinkbrownstone.com/about/hiring/](https://www.thinkbrownstone.com/about/hiring/)
\- Philadelphia, PA - UI Developers, Development Leads, UX Designers

Think Brownstone is a multidisciplinary design consultancy focusing on digital
engagement strategy and user experience design services for Fortune 500
clients in a wide range of industries. We've got two conveniently located
studios in Conshohocken and Center City, Philadelphia.

We're hosting a "Speed Dating" event during Philly Tech Week, a low-commitment
way of getting to know one another and become familiar with the type of work
we do at Think Brownstone.

Join us on Thursday, April 23rd from 5-8PM -- RSVP here:

[https://docs.google.com/a/thinkbrownstone.com/forms/d/1sE1pY...](https://docs.google.com/a/thinkbrownstone.com/forms/d/1sE1pYhEwuZ_GkbbR64Jh4pAyeyuzG6ZhqpNA50yzBB4/viewform)

Come work with a talented team of designers and researchers to build awesome
projects for some great clients. I'm happy to answer any questions you might
have - shoot me an email (in my profile) and let's talk.

------
rattray
(Senior Software Engineer || CTO) -- Bangalore, India -- VISA

We’re not some social app that all your friends use and then drop away 5
minutes later. We’re not some food delivery service. We’re one of the fastest-
growing companies in town, and we’re doing it solving real problems for
everyday Indians. We help everybody do something that’s always been easy for
you: find a better job.

In the past 6 months, we’ve tripled our revenue, grown from 30 to 90
employees, announced a partnership with Reliance Telecom and Facebook’s
Internet.org, and added 8 lakh Job Seekers to our platform. Our servers are
busting at the seams.

We’ve done all this with a dev team of 6. Code that was meant for 100 users is
supporting millions. We need to whip our tech stack into shape, fast. If you
love the idea of digging in, rebuilding, redesigning, rearchitecting, -- in
short, building this rocket ship the right way before it explodes in a bad way
-- let’s get cracking.

It’ll be you, and the team, and a whole lot of challenges. Your successes will
mean India’s success. And your growth will be our growth, and it’s gonna be
huge. We pay well, provide generous equity, and we're moving into a new office
near MG Road by the end of the month.

If this sounds beyond interesting to you, email our CEO Sean Blagsvedt at
{first_name}@babajob.com.

P.S. Our backend is currently C#, but if you have the talent we’re looking
for, you’ll pick it up fast if you haven’t worked with it before, and we may
move to something more exciting soon (think Haskell, Go, F#, TypeScript,
Clojure). We’re hiring for frontend and Android too.

~~~
mascot6699
Do you really think people seeking jobs from your portal are going to use your
android app.

~~~
rattray
They sure do!

------
wingeier
Halo Neuroscience - San Francisco, CA Seeking experienced mobile software
engineer ready to change the world

Halo Neuroscience ([http://www.haloneuro.com/](http://www.haloneuro.com/)) is
building a world-changing wearable device that boosts the brain and unlocks
human potential. We're venture-funded, science-based, and committed to making
a beautiful, compelling, usable, effective consumer product.

We're looking for an experienced, multifaceted, mobile software engineer. The
ideal candidate:

\- Has deep experience with native development on a mobile platform (iOS
preferred).

\- Can anticipate user needs, plan brilliant features, and architect a
compelling mobile experience.

\- Understands that hardware and operating systems don't always do what
they're asked to, and can build software that deals with this.

\- Has built native games, mobile apps to interface with external hardware, or
something else beyond a simple front-end app.

This will be a leadership role on the development team, with architecture
participation at the ground floor level, but at the same time will largely
consist of hands-dirty development and debugging as we push toward our first
product.

Hardware, firmware, and medical devices are firmly in our DNA, so we're
committed to rigor and getting stuff right the first time where it matters, as
well as agility and shipping fast where that's appropriate.

E-mail resume, LinkedIn profile, or any questions to gethired@haloneuro.com.

------
h0ke
Preact - [http://preact.com](http://preact.com) \- San Francisco

Customers choose us for our art and science. We are a cloud-based customer
success platform that helps subscription software companies maximize customer
lifetime value by reducing churn, acquiring paying customers, and increasing
user revenues.

We aim to dramatically improve software companies understanding of product
usage and customer behavior.

Does this sound like something you’d be interested in?

\- Senior Software Engineer [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/preact/senior-
software-enginee...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/preact/senior-software-
engineer/dbHepSRm4r5jryiGalkWKP)

\- Senior Data Engineer [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/preact/senior-data-
engineer/bi...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/preact/senior-data-
engineer/bioWGeRm4r5lfiiGaltGfR)

\- Data Scientist [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/preact/data-
scientist/cGqUdOU3...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/preact/data-
scientist/cGqUdOU3ur5iBmiGalkWKP)

N.B. [http://predactyl.com](http://predactyl.com)

------
mtazva
GoDaddy - Sunnyvale, CA and Phoenix, AZ

We are looking for a talented Ruby on Rails developer to help us build our
next generation e-commerce product, a key component in expanding our 13+
million customers' digital presence.

Our Online Store product is built on a solid foundation using open source
software, lightweight agile processes and tools to optimize developer
happiness.

Come join us!

[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=onAg0fwX](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=onAg0fwX)

------
stellarton
Facebook: Software Engineer, Android-Menlo Park, CA-Full Time

Every day, more than 250 million people access Facebook using Android mobile
devices from across the world. The Facebook Mobile team constantly pushes the
boundaries of the Facebook Mobile experience, as a leader in an exciting and
fast-paced industry that is evolving daily. We are seeking full-time Android
Engineers to join the Mobile team. As a Facebook Mobile Software Engineer, you
will specialize in building elegant products on world-class technologies that
bring the Facebook experience to hundreds of millions of people, anytime and
anywhere.

We are looking for someone that has strong experience developing user
interfaces for applications on Android using Android SDK. If you are
interested in joining a world-class team of passionate people and industry
veterans who like to work hard and play hard, we look forward to hearing from
you soon!

Take a look at the links below and apply accordingly. Android
Engineering-[https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?dept=engineering...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?dept=engineering&req=a0IA0000006cQTSMA2)
Android UI-
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?dept=engineering...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?dept=engineering&req=a0I1200000G49VNEAZ)
Android Accessibility-
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?dept=engineering...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?dept=engineering&req=a0I1200000G4VpzEAF)

------
Cortney923
Schrödinger- Software Engineers, NYC, (Frontend, Backend, Infrastructure)

[https://www.schrodinger.com/careers/Engineering/Available-
Po...](https://www.schrodinger.com/careers/Engineering/Available-Positions)

What We Do: We develop a software platform to allow scientists to leverage the
power of physics-based simulations through all stages of the pharmaceutical
and biotech drug discovery process. Our technology allows scientists to run
virtual experiments on massive compute grids and analyze the resulting large
dataset efficiently. Our interface is a single page web app that performs as
well as a desktop application.

Who We Are: We are passionate engineers, entrepreneurs, scientists, and
tinkerers. Our team consists of alumni of great engineering companies (e.g.
Google/Microsoft), startups, research labs, and biotech companies. Our clients
include most large pharmaceutical companies and our investors are fellow
technology visionaries, including Bill Gates.

Responsibilities: Work closely with other engineering team members to scale,
architect, and improve the core computational drug discovery platform Think
outside the box / be highly creative Help build reporting interfaces and data
feeds Ask smart questions

------
seldo
npm, Inc - Oakland, CA (remote ok, H1B ok)

www engineer, registry engineer, support tech, cli engineer

If you program in JavaScript, or use a frontend framework like Ember or
Angular, you have probably used "npm install" to get new modules, or install
tools to help you get your job done. We are the company behind npm, dedicated
to improving the experience of JavaScript developers all over the world by
reducing friction. We are hiring for all four of our teams:

\- support: "npm loves you" is our unofficial motto. Taking good care of npm
users who run into trouble is central to our mission.

\- CLI: maintain and improve the npm command itself. With over 3MM users, we
get a lot of feature requests and edge cases.

\- www: we get 5MM page views a month, and a bunch of new features are in the
works.

\- registry: more than 50MM fresh downloads every single day, we are a big,
high-traffic distributed system.

The CLI, the website, and major parts of the registry itself are all open-
source.

We are not a typical startup. We believe that working sensible hours and
taking care of ourselves and our loved ones is the best way to ensure long-
term productivity. We care deeply about making tech a more inclusive and
diverse place to work.

For more details on the jobs and us, see
[https://npmjs.com/jobs](https://npmjs.com/jobs)

------
jgreensite
Senior Software Engineer, Javascript MEAN Stack Battlefy -
[http://www.battlefy.com](http://www.battlefy.com) \- Vancouver, Canada

Please see the follow link to apply
[http://jobsco.re/1CMoLzI](http://jobsco.re/1CMoLzI)

Battlefy is a fast growing eSports startup, building the platform major game
studios/publishers, brands, and eSports league use to create, market, and
scale competitions and leagues.

We are a grassroots, community created organization that believe passionately
in supporting and empowering the individual regardless of their role. As such
we have little time for titles, “senior” means that you have more experience
and deeper skills, it does not mean that you are someone’s boss. We focus on
“output”, holding ourselves and each other to a very high standard.

Battlefy is the workplace where it is expected that you’ll need to play MOBAs
in order to get into the right frame of mind before brainstorming on a new
product idea, where you are able to argue the merits of gamepad Vs joystick in
an award winning blog posting, and where all disagreements are settled by
Super Mario Bros. 3 speedruns.

You’ll help make the largest tournaments in the world and see everyday players
rise to be legends. While doing so you’ll receive a competitive salary,
flexible hours, health benefits, a $2,000 hardware budget to buy a gaming rig
and the support of a talented team that shares your passion and enthusiasm for
video games.

Ideally this position is based in Vancouver, Canada; however, if you have the
technical and communication skills then we're happy to try remote working.

------
rberger
Mist Systems - Cupertino, CA - Data Science / Engineering & CloudOps

Mist is an early stage, well funded startup, transforming the indoor WiFi
experience by applying real-time big data scale statistics, signal processing
and machine intelligence to process telemetry from our state of the art cloud
managed Access Points, Network Elements and Client mobile devices.

Mist is hiring data scientists & developers that relish taking on a
“Greenclouds” opportunity to help shape the culture, tools and implementation
of a Machine Intelligence driven, CI/CD focused, lovingly monitored, scalable,
realtime screaming/streaming infrastructure.

\- Data Engineers - [http://goo.gl/FuQWi5](http://goo.gl/FuQWi5)

\- Data Scientist / Machine Intelligence -
[http://goo.gl/Azr31h](http://goo.gl/Azr31h)

\- Software Engineers - [http://goo.gl/Ge5rtc](http://goo.gl/Ge5rtc)

\- Polyglot Tools / Ops Savvy Engineer -
[http://goo.gl/Q2EfPM](http://goo.gl/Q2EfPM)

\- Web UI Developer - [http://goo.gl/w9z97E](http://goo.gl/w9z97E)

Apply thru the links above or at jobs at mistsys.com

------
ianopolous
Oxford (UK) - Software Engineer (Frontend, Backend) - Full time - No Remote

Global Travel Ventures (GTV) is working on the future of train ticketing. Our
first product, Multipass (multipass.co.uk), is like an Oyster card for the
rest of the UK rail network: with a Multipass, a person need not buy tickets
in advance. At the end of each day we calculate the optimal choice of tickets
for the journeys that person took considering their travel history. This
involves lots of computation behind the scenes to find optimal configurations
of available tickets.

We are a fast paced startup with lots of interesting and difficult problems to
solve, above market salaries and benefits. Our office is in central Oxford,
UK. We have government and private funding.

Backend software engineer:

You will work on the back end systems. All our systems are written in Java.

Required:

    
    
      * Strong programming experience
    

Ideal:

    
    
      * Strong Java experience and JVM knowledge
    
      * Knowledge of Git
    
      * Experience building highly scalable systems
    

Frontend software engineer:

We have our own macro processing language similar to Apache Velocity for
generating HTML and make extensive use of Javascript and Bootstrap.

Required:

    
    
      * Good knowledge of CSS, HTML and Javascript
    
      * Understanding of cross site scripting attacks and basic web security
    

Ideal:

    
    
      * Experience with Bootstrap
    
      * Knowledge of Git
    

Send CVs to ian AT globaltravelventures.com

------
BookingJobs
Amsterdam | Front End (JavaScript) Developer @ Booking.com We are hiring
experienced javascript developers to join our Front end team in Amsterdam(an
expensive relocation package, including visa support, is provided). If you
have 3+ years of expereince with js,jquery,html/css, knowledge of a/b testing
and e-commerce expereince, apply here:
[http://grnh.se/a0pkqe](http://grnh.se/a0pkqe)

------
duggan
Barricade - [https://barricade.io](https://barricade.io) \- Cork, Ireland
(relocation package available).

Imagine a beautifully designed product that monitors your servers' security,
alerts you of serious threats and tells you how to handle it. That’s
Barricade.

Positions:

\- Infrastructure Engineer [Starting at €45,000 and 0.25% equity]

\- Frontend Engineer [Starting at €40,000 and 0.25% equity]

\- Data Science Engineer [Starting at €45,000, and 0.25% equity]

What we do:

We are working at the intersection of amazing user-experience, advanced
security and cutting-edge artificial intelligence.

Our approach to work is drastically different to other security companies.

Every discussion, every feature starts from the customer's point-of-view and
from a design perspective. We work very hard on understanding the pains,
figuring out what our customers want and ultimately give them what they need.

We don't understand why security products have to be so complex, ugly,
expensive, and ill-adapted to today's application development and deployment
lifecycle.

Our goal is to take these complex systems and completely abstract them from
the user. Security is hard, managing and responding to security events
shouldn't be hard.

See [https://barricade.io/jobs.html](https://barricade.io/jobs.html) for more
information!

------
manoa
Hipmunk

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain

Experienced frontend, backend, full stack, iOS, and Android engineers. We're
always open to good DevOps and data engineers as well.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

We're a high-standards group with a lot of pride in our products, code, and
people. We understand consumer scale and data (Reddit co-founder & engineers)
and aspire to build products that customers love. We've had success due to
this, consistently getting 4-5 star reviews on app/play stores and net
promoter scores at or above the best in the tech industry.

We're friends and work hard to enable folks to do their best work. Processes
are light and trust is high. At 27 engineers we're not so big where you can't
know everyone well and have an impact, but not so small where it's chaos and
you don't have anyone to learn from. We value learning and growth (and not
having bored people) and invest regular time in doing so. For example, every
other Friday is open time for you to do stuff that helps you be a better
engineer.

We're looking for folks that love all of the above and can help us raise our
standards. You can email us at jobs-2015@hipmunk.com if you're interested!

------
mikenyc
Brooklyn - Backend Engineer (Ruby/Rails), Frontend Engineer, Data Scientist

Craft Coffee (YC S14) is fundamentally rethinking the $71B coffee industry.
Our radical notion is that technology has enabled a customer-centered approach
to coffee that was never before possible. This is why we recently rebuilt our
service around what we call the Coffee DNA Project (Food & Wine called it
"Pandora for coffee").

Data, technology, product and user experience are at the core of the company
we're building. No coffee company in the world is set up to operate this way.
But we are. Since 2011 we've built what Fortune Magazine called "the internet
coffee company." We've sold millions worth of coffee to customers all over the
world.

The future of Craft Coffee is based on our unique past. But it's different
than what you've seen from us so far.

Learn more:

BACKEND: [http://craftcoffee.theresumator.com/apply/OGeIjM/Backend-
Eng...](http://craftcoffee.theresumator.com/apply/OGeIjM/Backend-Engineer-
Ruby-On-Rails.html?source=hn)

FRONTEND: [http://craftcoffee.theresumator.com/apply/CqY29m/Frontend-
De...](http://craftcoffee.theresumator.com/apply/CqY29m/Frontend-
Developer.html?source=hn)

DATA SCIENTIST: [http://craftcoffee.theresumator.com/apply/ABGUTL/Data-
Scient...](http://craftcoffee.theresumator.com/apply/ABGUTL/Data-
Scientist.html?source=hn)

------
taddeimania
IMT Computer Services ([https://imtins.com](https://imtins.com)) - Des Moines,
Iowa - Sr. Programmer Analyst, Full Time

[http://imtins.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512092.vi...](http://imtins.atsondemand.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=512092.viewjobdetail&CID=512092&JID=491780)

IMT Computer Services is the industry leading software provider for farm
mutual insurance companies across the nation. The ideal applicant will be
capable of working in a team environment and pair programming the majority of
the time. You will be part of a team developing new web-based software for
insurance companies. If you are a disciplined worker with a passion for web
development, we need to talk to you.

Qualifications:

* Experience with unit testing/TDD, pair programming and other Agile development practices is a plus.

* Experience with JavaScript and Ember.js.

* Experience with AWS products is a plus.

* Strong verbal and written communication skills.

What you will be doing:

* Work in a team environment to create software that solves real problems for our customers.

* Test, write and debug software with a high level of accuracy.

* Write server-side code using Python and Django; write client-side code using JavaScript and Ember.js.

* Work with a pair to produce high quality software.

Position is in Central Iowa, USA (no remote) - Please apply through the link
above. Thanks!

------
theseanz
New Matter - newmatter.com

Pasadena (Los Angeles), CA

New Matter was founded in 2014 with a mission to bring 3D printing to every
home, school, and office. An Idealab company backed by strong venture capital
firms, New Matter is poised to revolutionize the consumer 3D printing market
with its flagship product, the MOD-t. Slated for release in the second half of
2015, the MOD-t will be the most affordable 3D printer on the market and will
be integrated with New Matter’s online store of 3D printable designs, allowing
users of all skill levels to find, customize, and print great objects.

We currently have 2 developer openings:

Software Engineer, Back End and Infrastructure:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qU59VfwN&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qU59VfwN&cs=9drbVfwu&nl=0&su=fsQ9Vfw6&page=Job%20Description&j=onXc0fwg)

Junior Full Stack Dev:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qU59VfwN&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qU59VfwN&cs=9drbVfwu&nl=0&su=fsQ9Vfw6&page=Job%20Description&j=oAnR0fwy)

~~~
jatinmistry13
Hi, Are you looking for summer interns as well ?

------
kaielvin
Pirate3D (Singapore) − Part time, REMOTE. Web back-end & front-end. Later VISA
sponsorship to Singapore possible.

Our main product is the Buccaneer, a 3D printer designed to be affordable,
sleek and user-friendly. The printer comes with native smartphone and PC apps
to control the printer, and with access to Treasure Island
([http://treasure.is/](http://treasure.is/)), our webstore for 3D models. The
focus is on providing a one-click printing experience, where users can expect
any object on the store to print well without changing any setting. The
challenge is to get Treasure Island to provide printers with the optimal
printing settings for each object.

You will join our team over on GitHub, Slack and Google Hangout, and will be
given the responsibility of leading the development of the Treasure Island
project. The web stack is AWS, Lavarel, MySQL, Ember.JS. You will also be
expected to help the team with integrating the store within our native apps.

You are not expected to excel in every part of the stack, as we will accept up
to 3 part-timers on the project, and each can specialize according to their
strengths.

If interested, send an email with your achievements and aspirations to Kai at
contact@kaielvin.org

------
evtothedev
SnapDocs, Inc. - San Francisco, CA - Software Engineers (rails) - Full Time

About us: We're a small team tackling the huge offline market of consumer
lending. It's all papers and fax machines now, and we're going to bust it wide
open.

About you: You’ve got 3-6 years experience building web apps. You’re
interested in owning a product, everything from calling clients to wireframes
to writing code and analyzing metrics. 2+ years with rails is ideal

More about us: We're growing fast (double-digit month-over-month). We do SaaS
for non-technical users. Everyday, our clients call and email to say that
we're making them happy, and that feels great. We’re becoming ubiquitous in
one segment of the market and we’re looking to hire another core engineer to
help us expand further.

Details: Our office is near Union Square in San Francisco. This is an onsite
position. We offer health insurance and generous vacation. Compensation will
be salary plus meaningful equity. As an early engineer you'll be shaping this
company.

More details: pivotal, git, rails 3&4, Postgres, slack, opsworks, AWS, jquery,
balsamiq, coffee (as in... you know... code fuel)

Send an email to jobs@snapdocs.com telling us about yourself. Please include a
resume and a link to github if your profile is informative.

------
hankmander
Weld - a web based prototyping tool that wants to be a platform for visual
programming

We need a backend oriented developer with great knowledge about scalability,
security, and architecture to work with our team in Stockholm, Sweden.

Our current system is distributed as a few micro-services running node.js.
Other stuff we use include: websockets, REST, mongodb, express, angular.js,
heroku.

Apply to henric@weld.io

test our tool at [https://www.weld.io](https://www.weld.io)

------
nidx
ICOM Productions -
[http://www.icomproductions.ca/careers/](http://www.icomproductions.ca/careers/)
\- Calgary, Alberta, Canada We are looking for web software developers. We are
an e-learning company. We have a few Stacks:

    
    
      PHP 5.3.3 - QCodo/QCubed based LMS with custom AngularJS Modules
      PHP 5.x - Custom Framework with Slim, Doctrine DBAL and PHPUnit
      Upcoming Stack: HHVM/Docker/MariaDB - Custom Framework
      other parts of our development stacks include
      git/mysql/less/jade/vagrant/centos/rest/phpstorm
    

We are starting on React/Reflux/Webpack/ES6 based development now. We have an
amazing work environment

    
    
      - pool table
      - beer fridays
      - quarterly company events
      - flexable hours
      - and much more
    

We are trying to foster pair-programming. We welcome experimentation with
frameworks and tools. Don't focus too much on the requirements listed in our
posting. My ideal candidate has 0-2 years post-university experience, has
experience in testing, and is familiar with php. Since our stack is not common
we expect a not insignificant training period.

------
manndog
NLP Engineer - Cognii - Boston, MA

Cognii is an ed-tech startup that creates the Siri like virtual personal
learning assistants. Its natural language processing technology enables
automatic assessment of essay answers along with qualitative feedback for
personalized self-paced learning. Its alternative to multiple choice based
assessment helps students learn better, saves teacher's time, and lowers the
cost of delivering engaging education. More info at
[http://cognii.com](http://cognii.com)

We are seeking full-time engineers for research and development in natural
language processing, machine learning and artificial intelligence. You will
play an important role in defining the future of education. Some of the
responsibilities include:

• Implement algorithms for processing large volumes of text data

• Design the syntactic and semantic analysis modules

• Write scripts and tools to scale the operations and fix bugs

Qualifications:

• BS, MS or PhD in computer science or related discipline

• Strong background in statistical modeling, NLP and machine learning

• Programming experience in C/C++, Java, Python, Ruby, Shell scripting,
Databases, Git, AWS EC2

Experience with scalable RESTful API design is a plus

Compensation will include a significant amount of equity (>1%) along with a
salary.

Please submit your application with latest CV to jobs@cognii.com

------
tellitlettie
Hudson's Bay Company, Saks Fifth Avenue, Downtown NYC Principal and Sr
Application Developers and Front End Developers

Build & Support 4 ecommerce websites - saks.com, saksoff5th.com,
LordandTaylor.com, Thebay.com

Company Environment Collaborative team- your input is desired and valued by
the team. Creativity and thinking ‘outside the box’ is promoted within all
development teams. 80/20 rule; Each week you will have the opportunity to
explore new technologies, check out what others are doing in your field, and
share new trends that you observe with your team. Summer Hours and early
release before holidays Enjoy highly desirable employee discounts to HBC,
Saks, and Lord & Taylor. Competitive benefits package

Apply Here: Principal/Sr App Dev
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/84348/principal-
applic...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/84348/principal-application-
developer-hbc-digital)

Principal/Sr Front End Dev [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/84503/sr-
front-end-dev...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/84503/sr-front-end-
developer-hbc-digital?a=aSaGO3p0elib6yB2)

------
kmrd
Toronto, ON; Vaughan, ON || Full stack engineers, Rails, generalists || REMOTE
is possible

Nano Magnetics is at the cutting edge of magnet innovation. Driven by a
mission to enhance people’s interaction with magnets, Nano is pioneering new
ways to merge magnets and technology.

We are a small team of people who have to wear multiple hats every day.
Everyone is expected to have an opinion, contribute and be accountable for
what they do. You take charge of your time, your knowledge and your work. We
encourage transparent communication and asking questions.

Your first task will be rewriting one of our social media style platform site
from the ground up in Rails (currently it is in PHP + Doctrine + MySQL).

And even if you aren’t into Rails, get in touch. We are actively searching for
general talent to build out our team.

Shoot me a line to discuss at david (at) nanomagnetics.com and mention you
found this on HN.

Our office is currently located in Vaughan but we will be moving. Remote
applicants can be considered, whether locally or internationally, but should
have significant overlap with Eastern Standard Time business hours.

Ideal applicants must have a passion for technology, interactive and web
trends, and a general curiosity for magnets.

------
lucasgonze
OpenAura | [http://openaura.com](http://openaura.com) | San Francisco | Ruby
on Rails Developer

We provide data services for music apps.

We're looking for a person with strong skills in the Rails ecosystem to work
on our music API. You need at least two years experience, and might well have
much more than that. The ideal candidate can do system architecture. The
minimum candidate is already an effective Rails dev.

We're small, but we're funded and we have traction. We work on interesting
problems. Our code goes live every day. We get to live music.

Your work would be in the context of back end data ingestion and in public
APIs to access the data. You would work on headless components of our music
API, including:

● Creating public web APIs ● Search our data store using Elastic Search and/or
Postgres ● Calling various social media APIs ● Crawling the social web and
ingesting data ● Optimizing performance ● Increasing scalability

Email join@openaura.net. Mention HN for sure.

Or use the AngelList page if that works better for you:
[https://angel.co/openaura-2/jobs/56990-ruby-on-rails-
music-a...](https://angel.co/openaura-2/jobs/56990-ruby-on-rails-music-api-
senior-engineer)

------
akoike
Machine Zone (Y Combinator '08) -- Palo Alto, CA --
www.machinezone.com/careers

Machine Zone is one of the most successful mobile companies globally. Our
flagship app, Game of War: Fire Age, is the #1 Top Grossing App in over 90
countries and a current Top 3 Grossing App worldwide.

We are driven by technology and have an incredible vision for the future that
involves real-time systems, global connectivity, and massive scalability--so
we could definitely use your help as we continue to build our company,
platform, and products!

Currently hiring:

    
    
       -Operations Engineers (DevOps, Site Reliability)
       -Data Platform Engineers (real-time big data @ massive scale)
       -Software Engineers (full stack, experience with highly concurrent systems)
       -Platform Engineers (distributed systems, performance, Erlang)
       -MySQL DBAs (large scale environments w/many services)
       -Project Managers & Tech Writers
       -Data Scientists and Product Analysts (SQL, R, predictive modeling)
    

Read about us: [http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-game-of-
war/](http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-game-of-war/)

Apply online or reach out to me directly at andrew(at)machinezone(dot)com

------
bcassedy
Deliv ([https://deliv.co](https://deliv.co)) | full time | Menlo Park, CA

Software Engineer, Full Stack

Apply Here:
[http://www.jobflo.com/jobs/Deliv/2072360](http://www.jobflo.com/jobs/Deliv/2072360)

Deliv is a crowdsourced, same day delivery service that extends the reach of
national retailers and helps them enhance their customer experience by giving
customers the choice to receive their items whenever and wherever they want.
Deliv allows retailers to offer their customers a same day delivery option as
they shop from their website, mobile app or from their physical brick and
mortar store. By simply adding the Deliv same day delivery option into their
existing checkout process, the retailer preserves the customer shopping
experience, fulfills orders from inventory from their local brick and mortar
stores all while maintaining ownership and data from each customer
transaction. Deliv has partnered with many national and regional retailers, as
well as the nation's four largest mall operators, who manage nearly 800 malls
across the country. We’re a team of passionate startup veterans, backed by
top-tier venture firms, and we’re looking to grow our engineering team.

Our stack includes (Rails, Javascript, Angular, iOS, Android, and Python).
We've got lots of interesting challenges on the horizon and need talented
engineers of all experience levels to tackle them.

Apply Here:
[http://www.jobflo.com/jobs/Deliv/2072360](http://www.jobflo.com/jobs/Deliv/2072360)

------
CivisBG
Civis Analytics - Chicago, IL - civisanalytics.com

Civis Analytics is solving the world's biggest problems with big data.

We build cloud-based products to help organizations do data science better and
easier. We create technologies that empower organizations to unlock the truth
hiding in their own data—transforming them into smart organizations that are
ready to thrive.

We work with intelligent organizations in healthcare, media, education, and a
range of other domains.

We are smart, fun, and a little bit weird. Does this sound like you?

Some open positions we have:

 __Senior Security Engineer:[http://bit.ly/1anABtS](http://bit.ly/1anABtS)

 __DevOps Engineer:[http://bit.ly/1P30uit](http://bit.ly/1P30uit)

 __Full Stack Software Engineer:[http://bit.ly/1Hn3As1](http://bit.ly/1Hn3As1)

 __Data Warehouse Architect:[http://bit.ly/19MGX59](http://bit.ly/19MGX59)

You can view all of our open positions at:
[https://civisanalytics.com/careers](https://civisanalytics.com/careers)

If you are an engineer looking to make a positive impact and work with a top
tier team, check us out.

------
richard_symph
Symphony.com Senior Front End Software Engineer

JOB DESCRIPTION Symphony is seeking front end engineers with expert Javascript
knowledge who have experience developing rich, high-performance, browser-based
Javascript applications. Design and implement a rich, javascript-based,
enterprise-class messaging application, including client-based end to end
encryption and related security in the browser. We use backbone.js extensively
and chrome wrapper / webkit for native integration.

Why you are needed now: A sophisticated and modern javascript UI is our #1
need for a few reasons: \- huge customer and test base response for more
features and the implementation of clean modern designs \- each one of these
features needs to integrate to be maintainable and secure \- we have a great
server side team, but our front end developers are shaping the look and feel
of our core product and we need more help now.

The problems you will be solving: \- provide cutting edge features (search,
notifications, resilience connections, rich presence / MPOP) but with a
complete focus on not only end to end encryption, but also compliance and
regulatory integration. The UI is a first class citizen in our model, and our
business is built on providing features and security consideration never
before combined.

REQUIREMENTS • 5+ years developing rich applications with HTML/CSS/JS

ABOUT SYMPHONY: [http://www.goldmansachs.com/what-we-do/engineering/see-
our-w...](http://www.goldmansachs.com/what-we-do/engineering/see-our-
work/inside-symphony.html)

Resumes to careers@symphony.com

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL - Senior Developer, Front-end Developer

Rocketmiles (recently acquired by Priceline) is looking to grow our in-house
development team at our headquarters in Chicago, IL.

We're looking for several experienced backend developers (Java/Grails) and one
front-end developer (angular.js).

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers be heroes at home and vacation faster by
accruing loyalty miles or points just for booking hotels.

Interested? Please email me directly. jordan@rocketmiles.com

------
reverius42
Dato | Seattle, WA - We are hiring front-end engineers (UX and visualization),
customer facing software engineer/data scientists, and an inbound marketing
director.

Dato (formerly known as GraphLab) is at the forefront of machine learning
technology, committed to bringing predictive analytics to the masses. Work
with an amazing engineering team with a vision, and deliver real customer
value every day. Our platform encompasses prototyping, data
exploration/visualization, model building, and production tools, and we offer
the opportunity to work on the whole stack. Help move the industry forward in
the world of predictive analytics and intelligent applications! Are you a? UX
dev: Work with React.js/C++/Python to build delightful and useful data
visualization and dashboards. Customer facing engineer or data scientist: Hack
on data and get results. Deliver value directly to our customers and help our
product improve. Inbound marketing director: define and execute on an inbound
marketing strategy.

Job descriptions and application links here:
[https://dato.com/company/careers/](https://dato.com/company/careers/)

------
alxndr
Bleacher Report • Frontend, Backend, or DevOps Engineers • San Francisco •
full-time or contract

Bleacher Report, the 2nd largest digital sports destination in the U.S. with
the #1 sports app by minutes/unique (comScore), is seeking mid-to-senior level
engineers with experience designing, building, and shipping applications.

You’ll be helping us:

• Build robust and scalable applications using Ruby, Elixir, JavaScript

• Drive the evolution of our existing stack to a service-oriented architecture

• Improve code quality with testing, automation, and code reviews

• Coordinate with our devops team on releases and the analysis of system
performance

• Manage and optimize services within our continuous monitoring platform

Here’s the kind of experience we’re looking for:

• 3+ years using a language (not solely a framework), and the willingness to
learn new technologies

• Creating solutions that are extensible, reusable and scalable

Bonus points for:

• Contributions to open-source communities

• Experience with AWS, Node.js, Erlang, Docker, Redis, PostgreSQL

• Formal computer science education

Read more about engineering at Bleacher Report on our blog
[http://eng.bleacherreport.com](http://eng.bleacherreport.com), careers page
[http://bleacherreport.com/careers/engineering](http://bleacherreport.com/careers/engineering),
or contact us directly at eng@bleacherreport.com

------
sassylime
The vision of Alpine Data Labs is to make data science so straightforward that
it becomes a tool for business users as well as data scientists. Alpine's
data-mining software scales to huge datasets, but it is driven through a
simple graphical interface. We deliver on the promise of Hadoop, Spark and big
data by providing a collaborative and intuitive visual environment for teams
to quickly create and deploy analytics workflows and predictive models.

We are a well funded, rapidly growing startup backed by major venture firms.
Our customers include Bosch, Sony, Morgan Stanley, and GE.

1) Platform Engineers: [http://jobsco.re/19TQM1n](http://jobsco.re/19TQM1n)

2) Applications/Front-End Engineers:
[http://jobsco.re/1DvTIi9](http://jobsco.re/1DvTIi9)

3) Software Engineers in Data Science:
[http://jobsco.re/1bUp5qw](http://jobsco.re/1bUp5qw)

4) Senior Data Science Engineers:
[http://jobsco.re/19TRxr3](http://jobsco.re/19TRxr3)

5) Big Data Integration Engineer:
[http://jobsco.re/1NHaQAW](http://jobsco.re/1NHaQAW)

6) Data Science Advisors: [http://jobsco.re/1bUphpv](http://jobsco.re/1bUphpv)

7) Technical Writer: [http://jobsco.re/1DvUBas](http://jobsco.re/1DvUBas)

If you have any questions, please email me: emily@alpinenow.com.

------
joncooper
Colchis Capital Management / San Francisco, CA

Contract, FTE, remote, intern, relocation, visa sponsorship all possible for
the right fit.

Competitive compensation.

Three opportunities:

1\. Help us build our next-generation automated trading system. We are
building in Go, and Python would be useful. There are interesting challenges
in profiling/optimization (across layers of the stack), distributed testing
strategy, distributed tracing and monitoring, interpreter/compiler design and
implementation.

2\. Help us build our internal user facing "single pane of glass", which will
provide visibility into and control of our systems. Deep front-end juju
required: know JavaScript for real, plus a solid grasp of HTML/CSS. Have an
opinion on JS tooling (including frameworks such as React or AngularJS)
because I don't. :)

3\. Own our on-premise infrastructure. Windows Server 2012 / Active Directory
experience, plus networking and storage system experience, required. Bonus
points for SAS, Tableau Server, or SQL Server administration experience. We're
looking for someone that geeks out hard on infrastructure IT.

In each case, interest in or experience with modern *nix DevOps tooling would
be a bonus.

Please get in touch if you're interested: my first name @colchiscapital.com

-Jon

------
bcx
Olark | http:/www.olark.com Customer Support Champions | Part-time | Remote |
Anywhere, USA

== About Us ==

Olark was founded with the goal of helping small businesses create deeper (and
more human!) connections with their customers. Since our initial funding from
Y Combinator in 2009, we have bootstrapped a profitable company centered
around a simple, powerful, and beautiful chat product that 9000+ businesses
use every day to talk to customers. With two major offices and remote
teammates across the world, our small 30-person organization is tight-knit and
collaborative despite the distance between us. We believe our positive,
participatory, and peer-driven team culture plays a big part in driving our
growing success. Come chat with us about it!

[https://www.olark.com/about](https://www.olark.com/about)

== Positions ==

Are you fanatical about providing great customer support and have meticulous
attention to detail?

We are looking for a new member to join our crack support team, doing front
line chat, email and occasional phone support!

Please apply online: [https://www.olark.com/jobs](https://www.olark.com/jobs)

(NOTE: We'll have a bunch of additional positions opening soon)

------
bkwyman
Pinnacle Entertainment Group, Las Vegas, NV.

A growing, high-energy analytics group seeks a quantitative and critical
thinker to join as an analyst. You will work with customer data to help make
strategic business decisions/recommendations related both to our casino floors
and to our marketing program.

Your work will have a direct impact on our bottom line. Think: "Moneyball"
meets marketing. If you get excited by data, prediction, inference, and
gaming, this is probably a good fit for you.

The ideal candidate has 1-2 years data experience (new or upcoming grads
encouraged to apply!), a quantitative degree (math/cs/stats/science/econ) and
exposure to SQL (or relational databases in general). But whatever your
background, if you can demonstrate that you're a smart and quick-thinking data
geek, we would love to chat with you.

We're automating and standardizing processes and reporting, building
predictive models, developing test methodology and analyses, and becoming a
key and highly visible business partner to many groups throughout the company.

Resumes/inquiries to brian <dot> <last five letters of my username> at PNKMAIL
<dot> com

Sorry, no intern, no remote, and no H1B for the time being.

------
namedshahin
Castlight Health -
[http://www.castlighthealth.com/](http://www.castlighthealth.com/) \- San
Francisco, CA - Data Science, Full-stack Web, and DevOps

My data science team (Python, R, distributed Postgres) applies modern
predictive analytics techniques to optimize healthcare management and
delivery. As an early team member on a new product line, you'll play a key
role in shaping the technology and vision. Our unparalleled dataset includes
billions of detailed medical and pharmacy events.

We also have openings for webapp devs (Angular, Ruby) and DevOps engineers
(Puppet, MySQL), who build and run our SAAS frontend that members use to keep
their families healthy.

Castlight Health is breaking new ground in healthcare transparency and
population health. We've brought price and quality data to employees of some
of the largest companies in America, helping them stay healthy and protecting
them from a dysfunctional system.

[http://www.castlighthealth.com/work-at-
castlight/](http://www.castlighthealth.com/work-at-castlight/)

If you have any questions feel free to email me directly, ssaneinejad at the
obvious domain.

------
santiycr
Sauce Labs - San Francisco - Core Services Engineer

We're looking for backend hackers to help us scale our massive cloud of
Windows, Mac and Linux virtual machines. If you're, like me, bored by all the
media sharing rails/django/express webapps out there and want to solve complex
problems, like horizontally scaling a highly available backend service, shoot
me an email at santi at saucelabs. We're looking for SENIOR engineers with
experience and interest in distributed systems. DevOps is a smaller part of
what we do, but experience is a plus.

About Sauce: Sauce Labs is a SAAS+E2E series C startup in the bay area. We
provide an automated testing cloud service so other companies don't have to
build their own Selenium or Appium grids. We pride ourselves about our values
and transparency ([https://saucelabs.com/our-
values](https://saucelabs.com/our-values)). Oh, and a nice to have these days:
we have a real business model!

About the Team: Our CORE team is currently 8 people and we plan to grow in a
controlled fashion this year, hiring only excellent people who are excited
about what we do. Most of the team is in SF, with some members in EU working
on a re-location. We build a highly available service that runs thousands of
customer Selenium tests in real time using VMs hosted in our own
infrastructure. We own all our hardware and we collaborate tightly with our
Ops team to manage it.

About our Stack: Sauce Labs runs on a Python + Twisted stack and we're
currently discussing technology changes to take it to the next level (Go is a
clear option). We use KVM, LXC and VMWare for virtualization, MySQL, Redis,
RabbitMQ and other fine tools.

------
mdajobs
Software Developer (Web and HMI) @ MDA
([http://www.mdacorporation.com](http://www.mdacorporation.com)) - Vancouver,
BC

Previous domain experience not necessary as long as there is interest in
satellite image processing.

You will be working on a highly valuable and impactful project, using your
skills and knowledge of the web to create a beautiful user experience.

For this role, we need someone with:

\- Diploma or Degree

\- Significant front-end experience, with AngularJS/Ember/Backbone

\- Solid understanding of databases and server architecture (you understand
and can be involved in various parts of the stack despite being a front-end
expert)

\- Knowledgeable about system security

\- A team-friendly attitude and a willingness to learn and work on various
stages of the standard software lifecycle including post-delivery support

\- Experience with version control SVN/Git

Nice to haves:

\- Experience with test tools and test data generation

\- Remote sensing (SAR or Optical)

Successful candidate(s) must be able to obtain and hold security clearance.

I work on this team, feel free to respond to this post with your method of
contact for more information.

Also hiring in other positions
[http://www.mdacorporation.com/corporate/careers/current_open...](http://www.mdacorporation.com/corporate/careers/current_openings.cfm),
let me know if any of these interests you.

------
thdevon
West Hollywood, CA - Talenthouse,
[http://www.talenthouse.com/](http://www.talenthouse.com/)

At Talenthouse, we're building a platform that is home to the world's most
creative people; Musicians, Film Makers, DJs, Fashion designers, Painters,
Digital artists, Photographers, and more.

We want to help artists grow, find new audiences, and make money by doing what
they love.

Our platform is a social network for creatives where they can connect, get
inspired, and also collaborate with brands who want to engage with the
artistic community.

We are on a journey to build the largest platform of our kind. Our bar for
quality is high, and we take pride in our work (both user facing and behind
the scenes).

Primary Stack: Scala/Play2.0, PostgreSQL, jQuery/Angular/ReactJS/Less;
Mac/Linux friendly

We are looking for senior developers who are comfortable owning an entire
feature, from the schema all the way to the CSS.

Perks: Flexible vacation and sick days; Health/Dental/Vision; Quiet, spacious,
comfortable working environment; Free coffee and snacks; Flexible work hours,
responsible remote work a possibility; 401K and Stock options; 15 paid
vacation days

To apply, email jobs@talenthouse.com

------
zire
Linkqlo - Palo Alto, CA - [http://linkqlo.com](http://linkqlo.com) \- iOS
Developer/Full-Stack Software Engineer, Full-time

Linkqlo is a fashion technology startup that connects people with better
fitting clothes, with a freshly released iOS app -
[http://bit.ly/linkqlo](http://bit.ly/linkqlo)

We’re solving an industry-wide pain point for both consumers and fashion
brands in retail shopping, sizing and fitting, just like Paypal took on the
online payment challenge in 1999.

You’ll be an early member with single-dight badge # of an exciting pre-Series
A startup in a fast-changing dynamic space – fashion/apparel/retail, that is
on a mission to redefine the way people discover and shop for clothes.

We’re looking for talented, self-motivated people who are also passionate
about our mission and excited about the challenges ahead. If you believe you
are the right fit, please get in touch with us.

Job # 1: iOS Developer who loves creating reliable, intuitive and beautiful
user experience on mobile.

Job # 2: Full Stack Software Engineer to integrate our iOS front-end client
with the server, build and maintain robust and highly available database,
design and develop HTML5 web site, and ensure high-performance and
responsiveness of the entire system. You are very, very good in java.

For detailed specs: [http://linkqlo.com/jobs/](http://linkqlo.com/jobs/)

To apply, please send your cover letter/resume/portfolio to: join@linkqlo.com

Thank you!

------
saucelabs
Engineering Internships – Summer 2015 - Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

About Sauce Labs:

Sauce Labs makes testing awesome. Developers from startups to Fortune Global
1000 enterprises use our cloud-based service to automatically or manually test
mobile and web apps on 350+ browsers and platforms. We’re a growing, tight-
knit team working to transform how software testing and development gets done.

The internship will be in our San Francisco headquarters, located in SOMA.
You’ll be provided various amenities including catered lunches 4 days a week,
a pet-friendly building, a MacBook Air and more!

Our Internship Program:

Our 10-16 week internship program provides interns with the ability to explore
and improve upon their interests in a growing start-up environment. Interns
should be passionate about problem solving and using computer science
fundamentals to collaborate with managers of their team and contribute
directly to our product.

We are currently looking for interns to join our Ecosystems & Integrations and
Web Development teams.

Qualifications:

\- Currently pursuing a Bachelor's or above in Computer Science, Engineering
or equivalent experience.

\- Software development experience using Python.

Interested in becoming an Engineering Intern at Sauce Labs and want more
information? Please take a look at our job description and apply at:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qDz9Vfw0&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qDz9Vfw0&s=LINKEDIN&nl=1&page=Job%20Description&j=olVm0fwm)

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Frontend Visualization Developer, Backend
Developer

MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google Ventures/Nvidia
backed seed-stage startup that builds a hyper-fast big data analytics
visualization platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and
high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We literally can run queries orders of
magnitude faster than other systems and since the results are on the GPUs, we
easily visualize the result sets or feed them into machine learning pipelines.
We’re looking for:

Frontend Developer – Someone with lots of experience with D3.js, preferably
also with Crossfilter.js and WebGL/Three.js. Needs to have good design sense
and significant data visualization background. Knowledge of WebWorkers and
WebSockets a plus.

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a major
plus.

We’re a small but growing team with deep knowledge of databases and GPU
Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($100K-$130K / 1+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
schleg
TailorWell | Seattle, WA | Software Development Engineer | .NET, SQL Server,
C#, Web API, Web Forms, ASP.NET MVC

TailorWell operates a multi-tenant insurance exchange platform for small group
products. The need for our technology is overwhelming and the opportunity is
boundless. We are a small team making big waves. This is an opportunity to
define new products and change an entire industry.

TailorWell needs an experienced .NET Engineer confident with SQL Server, C#,
Web API, Web Forms and ASP.NET MVC. Knowledge of cloud services, REST-full
APIs, scaling, availability, and security will help. This position will
influence both the software architecture and the company culture. We look for
candidates with strong opinions on how software should be structured combined
with the wisdom and patience to move in the right direction while delivering
for the business. At this job you will deliver value everyday, help build a
team, and have a hand in defining a market. We are passionate about quality,
transparency, and continuous improvement.

\- Must be able to work on-site in Seattle

\- Must be able to work legally in the US--we can't sponsor visa workers at
this time

Send résumés and contact information to joe@tailorwell.com

------
LiveTheDream
Tapad, New York, NY

The company that pioneered true cross-device advertising and analytics. Google
for "Nielsen Tapad" to see validation :)

Looking for Scala developers with solid CS fundamentals, strong capacity for
critical thinking, and experience working with low latency/high throughput
systems or big data analytics. You can learn Scala on the job, but a
background in Scala or functional programming in general is a major bonus!
We've been coding in Scala from the ground up.

Talented co-workers, challenging problems to solve, great office and location
are a few things you'll find here. We value technology and productivity and
responsibility. We push ourselves to develop quality software using the latest
proven tools. You may have seen us at the ny-scala meetup (hosting tonight!
see you there), NE Scala Symposium, or Scala Days. Each engineer has a healthy
yearly conference budget to facilitate learning.

Contact email is in my profile, or for fun try POSTing your email and a prime
number to [https://hello.tapad.com/hello](https://hello.tapad.com/hello)
(using parameter names "email" and "prime").

------
amix
Doist - [http://doist.io/](http://doist.io/) \- REMOTE - Senior Android
Developer

We’re looking for a passionate Android developer to join our awesome team. You
will be joining our 4-person team of developers, collaborating with them as
well as working independently on various Android development projects. Most
projects will be related to the mobile development for Todoist for Android
(ranked last year by Google as one of the best apps in the Play Store!)

Required qualifications include: 2+ years of professional Android development
or an impressive portfolio, experience with Android Studio, deep awareness of
the Material design guidelines, familiar with Git, passion for what you do,
and responsiveness and good communication (in English).

It’s a bonus if you have experience in JUnit / Espresso and/or the Gradle
build system, and if you’ve contributed to open-source projects. We look
forward to hearing from you!

Contact me directly at amix@doist.io if you are interested.

If you refer a developer and we hire this person we'll gift you the new
MacBook (worth about $1299) - - or $1000 in cash. You are welcome to refer
yourself.

------
airtimemedia
Airtime - [https://www.airtime.com/](https://www.airtime.com/) \- Palo Alto,
CA & New York, NY - Media Engineers, Test Automation Engineers, iOS Lead

Real-Time Social Media. Ever want to watch a movie with a friend overseas?
Airtime is creating virtual rooms where communities can experience
synchronized media and simultaneously share real-time reactions. Feel like
you're on the same couch as your friends without ever getting out of bed.

We're hiring server-side engineers for the Palo Alto office to work on our
optimization of the C++ WebRTC media engine and build out our AWS distribution
network. Most of our challenges have never been attempted before and therefore
have never been tested before either! Our testing team is hiring to help
develop custom tools which automate media/video chat testing.

Also actively hiring a team lead for iOS out in NYC, where our client-side
teams sit. Feel free to check out our other teams too.

Board: Sean Parker (Founder), KPCB, Google Ventures, Andreessen Horowitz,
Founders Fund and many more

Come learn from some of the pioneers behind WebRTC and help revolutionize the
communications space.

------
choult
DataSift ([http://datasift.com](http://datasift.com)) Reading/London, UK
(engineering/product); San Francisco/New York (sales engineers/pre-sales)

DataSift, the world's leading supplier of social data - we're now the only
independent provider of the Twitter firehose and archive; we just recently
announced a partnership with Facebook to access posts and comments for an
analytics platform - is growing like mad. We're after engineers and devops of
numerous descriptions to add to our world class team in Reading and London, UK
as well as technical sales and account managers in the US and in Europe.

Our stack includes (in no particular order):

* Hadoop * Scala * C++ * PHP * NodeJS * Python * ZeroMQ * Kafka * Redis * Go

For more information on any engineering jobs, drop me a line on
chris.hoult@datasift.com and I'll do my best to answer.

UK positions:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3cQ1ahwZ](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3cQ1ahwZ) US
positions:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3vR1ahwj](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3vR1ahwj)

------
akoumjian
Nimia — [https://app.nimia.com](https://app.nimia.com) — Seattle, WA — Senior
Software Engineer (Python/Javascript) — Full Time

We are building a home for great footage. Independent filmmakers and agencies
can license, share, and archive their 4k video. See our quick intro here:
[https://app.nimia.com/video/35785/demo/](https://app.nimia.com/video/35785/demo/)

We are small. You will help decide what to build, what to improve on, and even
how to market ourselves. We are in constant communication with our users.
Sales, marketing, legal, and engineering meet up frequently to collaborate. We
want team members who care about the product and each other.

== Position ==

You will be engineer #3.

Responsibilities will depend on strengths and interest. Some possibilities:

\- API & Infrastructure

\- UI / UX

\- DevOps

\- Marketing / SEO

Qualifications:

\- Experience with Django, Rails, or a server side javascript framework

\- Experience with a client side javascript framework such as Backbone or
Angular

== Our Stack ==

We use Python, Django, NodeJS / IO.js, Backbone, SASS, Elasticsearch, Redis,
Saltstack, AWS and some other bits and pieces.

Contact alec@nimia.com and please include:

* 3 references * Github profile and/or personal website * Resume

------
hectorals
URX - Senior Software Engineer in San Francisco, CA - urx.com

URX is a mobile technology company that shows contextual ads that link into
apps. Our platform is powered by a deep link API that finds relevant in-app
destinations based on context and intent. URX is a Y Combinator alum and has
raised over $15 million in Series A capital from investors like Accel, First
Round Capital, Google Ventures and SV Angel.

URX is looking for an experienced software engineer to take URX’s architecture
to the next level by working on projects that touch all components in URX’s
technology stack.

What you will do:

Build out the world’s first app search API through collaboration with the
product team

Build large scale data processing pipelines for indexing content

Further improve the URX web crawler through collaboration with the science
team

Maintain an elastic distributed infrastructure

Guiding the architecture of systems developed by the team

What we look for:

Strong knowledge of Python, Java, Go, C, and/or Scala desirable

Experience building distributed systems

Experience designing, documenting, and building an API in a production
environment

Generalist engineering mentality with ability to pick up and work on new
projects outside your area of expertise

Strong CS fundamentals, whether self-taught or college learned

Understanding of data flows and data integrity

Interest in machine learning and information retrieval

Solid benefits and perks

To apply email hector@urx.com

------
stuartliroff
San Francisco

A little more on Academia....

Academia is a disruptive, Scientific Author Publishing and Certification
Service, that disintermediates the current monopolistic $10B 100-year old
scientific publishing system and accelerates the speed by which papers are
peer reviewed and published. Academia’s research suggests that publishing a
paper through Academia, while using the Academia Citation Advantage (the ACA),
will receive substantially more citations than pay-for-access articles. The
site was launched in 2008 and as of March 2015 we have over 20.4M registered
users, with over 30M UVM who've uploaded over 5M articles, growing at over 10%
per month.

Academia is located in San Francisco, on Kearny St, near the Montgomery BART
station. Although we are recruiting for Full Stack engineers, we are seeking
software generalists who know their applied computer sciences. Our stack: FE
coffeescript, backbone.js, html5, css3, d3.js, angular BE: ruby, RoR, postgres
SQL, dynamo DB

Company Website: [http://www.academia.edu](http://www.academia.edu)

Please send me a paragraph about yourself. hiring@academia.edu (Stuart Liroff,
VP of Talent)

------
dwiel
PlotWatt | Durham, NC | Full Time | Remote |
[https://plotwatt.com](https://plotwatt.com)

PlotWatt helps reduce humanity's energy consumption. We do this by monitoring
the energy that a building is using in real-time, analyzing the results, and
messaging our customers about exactly how to save money and understand the
operations of the building. We can detect sick appliances and warn you before
they break. We can help you understand how your building is being used. We can
help you reduce your energy bill.

We're all very excited that we get to reduce humanity's energy consumption
every day.

\- Distributed systems generalist: We have lots of exciting challenges to
solve to scale up our machine learning and analytics systems (python, with a
shift towards a more multi-lingual environment).

\- Lead Rails/Front End: We're also hiring for Rails and front-end devs. We
don't have anyone else dedicated 100% to front-end at the moment so there is
lots of room to own that stack.

Keywords: Python, Rails, Backbone, AWS, Machine Learning, Docker, Service
Oriented Architecture

If you're interested get a hold of me at zdwiel@plotwatt.com

------
tiffbogich
Front-End and Full-Stack Developers, Full Time, NYC

We're looking for both a full stack developer and a front end developer to
join us full time in NYC. Links to both posts here
([http://www.standardanalytics.io/jobs/](http://www.standardanalytics.io/jobs/))
and info about each post below.

If interested, please email us at founders@standardanalytics.io, Thanks!

Full Stack Developer ([http://www.standardanalytics.io/jobs/full-
stack.html](http://www.standardanalytics.io/jobs/full-stack.html))

We help well established publishing companies to better leverage Node and the
open web platform. We're looking for an experienced engineer who understands
the importance of maintainable code and comprehensive tests and who values
simple, composable services. We have a pragmatic approach to architectural and
technology choices, and hope you will too. Our core infrastructure runs on
Node and CouchDB with a sprinkling of ZeroMQ. On the front end, we use React,
Flux and PouchDB.

Front End Developer ([http://www.standardanalytics.io/jobs/front-
end.html](http://www.standardanalytics.io/jobs/front-end.html))

Standard Analytics is building a new platform for collaborative, data-rich,
web-first scientific publishing. We are looking for an experienced front-end
developer to lead the development of Standard Analytics' web publishing app,
which is currently written using React, Flux and PouchDB. You will work
closely with our senior visual designer and a team of founders and engineers
and your work will be very visible and largely open source.

------
ackdesha
Software Engineer | Fully REMOTE U.S. Permanent Resident | Full time

TargetSmart Communications
([http://targetsmartcommunications.com](http://targetsmartcommunications.com)),
a leading Democratic political data firm, seeks full time software engineer
with Python and database expertise. This is a full time salaried with benefits
position. Telecommute is required.

A TargetSmart software engineer works on a variety of software development
projects. These individuals should be versatile and eager to tackle new
problems with an innovative and practical mindset. TargetSmart Software
Engineers work as "full stack engineers", i.e., backend, frontend, and
everything in between.

Join us in building service platforms for large scale data access, data
processing, and data science. These software solutions are powered by
TargetSmart's industry leading political and consumer data products.

Additional details here:
[http://targetsmartcommunications.com/careers-2/#se](http://targetsmartcommunications.com/careers-2/#se)

Please email résumé to jobs at targetsmart dot net.

------
flanger
Galvanize, Inc. ([http://www.galvanize.com](http://www.galvanize.com)) San
Francisco, CA | Denver, CO | Seattle, WA

We are looking for a data scientists and software engineers with teaching
experience to join our instructional team.

Practical, industry-based education is hard to access in the exciting and
growing field of data science and software engineering. Galvanize has a tight-
knit team of established professionals, educators, and community builders that
are creating pathways into industry’s most demanding data science and
engineering teams.

We are growing our instructional staff across all of our campuses. Our
instructors train technical professionals with programming experience to solve
real-world problems utilizing innovative educational techniques. We’re looking
for passionate educators and practical problem solvers with demonstrated
flexibility and curiosity.

Join us in building the world's hub for education in data science and software
engineering.

Interested in teaching at Galvanize? Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/galvanize](https://jobs.lever.co/galvanize)

------
N-TA
DevOps Engineer | LA & OC | Full-time | Remote | TechAccelerator |
[http://www.techaccelerator.com](http://www.techaccelerator.com)

We build virtual environments to showcase new and disruptive enterprise
technologies. Looking for a DevOps Engineer to build applications and systems
and will be responsible for driving forward initiatives for automation,
continuous delivery, monitoring, high availability, and scalability. The work
you accomplish will be used by engineers selling the latest Enterprise
solutions. visit:
[http://www.techaccelerator.com/careers](http://www.techaccelerator.com/careers)

Some of the things you'll do:

\- Implement and manage continuous delivery systems and methodologies

\- Understand, implement, and automate security controls and governance
processes

\- Define and deploy monitoring, metrics, and logging systems

\- Implement systems that are highly available and scalable

\- Design, manage, and maintain tools to automate operational processes

Some of the tools that we leverage (or would like to leverage) in our
environment:

\- Config Management: Primary: Puppet; Optional: Chef, Ansible, Salt

\- Version Control: Github & GitLab

\- Automation: Vagrant, Packer

\- Continuous Integration: Jenkins, Cucumber, Serverspec

\- Virtualization: VMware vSphere, OpenStack (optional)

\- Directory Services: LDAP, Microsoft Active Directory

\- Internal Communications: Google Hangouts, Slack

\- Project Management: Jira

------
robg
Neumitra - physiology of daily brain health - Boston, MA at South
Station/Leather District

Full-time for embedded, mobile (iOS and Android), and full stack applications
from physiological data.

At Neumitra we're building medical electronics to measure and manage you and
your world. We're data scientists by training in neuroscience, aerospace, and
genomic engineering. We're focused on physiological data toward continuous
brain health for optimizing our lives.

We're hiring data-driven engineers including embedded firmware, mobile, and
web applications, back-end and front-end technologies. Our stack runs from the
body to servers. We use machine learning and statistical learning techniques
to build personalized and population health technologies for daily brain
health.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions and feedback. We appreciate
experiences and enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful
impact. Our mission is to solve global questions of brain health and
performance.

We've had great luck finding amazing people here. Please say
hello@neumitra.com!

------
kaielvin
Pirate3D (Singapore) − Part time, REMOTE. Embedded, C++, Andoid, iOS, Mac &
Windows native. Later VISA sponsorship to Singapore possible.

Our main product is the Buccaneer, a 3D printer designed to be affordable,
sleek and user-friendly. We are currently ongoing a partial rewrite of our
entire software stack −from native apps all the way down to the firmware−, and
are looking to expand our −currently 5 programmers strong− software team, to
help in this endeavor.

You will join our team over on GitHub, Slack and Google Hangout, and will be
given the choice over which project you want to contribute to. Projects
include the firmware −to control motors and sensors−, the backend −to give the
printer intelligence and behavior−, the protocol −to interface between printer
and smartphone over WiFi−, and the native-apps −for users to communicate with
the printer. Firmware, backend and protocol are written in C++, while the
native-apps are in the platforms' respective languages.

We will send you a printer to experiment with if it works out after a week or
two.

If interested, send an email with your achievements and aspirations to Kai at
contact@kaielvin.org

------
jalev
SCEE R&D Europe ([http://develop.scee.net/](http://develop.scee.net/)) | Full
Stack Web Application Engineer | Full Time | London, UK

Hey there HN!

Our team here at SCEE R&D Europe need your help!

I'll get right to the point. Our team is an Agile PHP shop working with a
MicroServices product and transitioning a legacy app towards the architecture.

We're looking for someone to become part of an enthusiastic multi-disciplined
team of 9 to help deliver new projects into production, and maintain and
transition a legacy one to 2015.

Our stack mostly consists of:

\- PHP (mainly, we do have other apps written in Node.js and Python)

\- CoreOS, fleet/etcd

\- Docker!

Please send your CV's over to [redacted]

The rigmarole job-board posting is here for a more comprehensive list of
stuff: ([https://www.playstationjobs.co.uk/vacancy/1023-Full-stack-
we...](https://www.playstationjobs.co.uk/vacancy/1023-Full-stack-web-
application-engineer/))

For more about the team, visit our about page ;)
([http://develop.scee.net/about/devnet/](http://develop.scee.net/about/devnet/))

------
pashabitz
TXN - San Francisco, CA

== About us

\- We’re a seed stage startup company based in San Francisco.

\- We’re building a market research analytics tool for businesses based on
consumer credit card transaction information (think “Nielsen for
transactions”).

\- We’re well funded by great investors and are looking for our first
engineering hires.

\- We use AWS for all of our development and production environments. Today,
we use Scala, Node.js and MySQL but we’re always evaluating new tools that can
help us build more awesome things.

\- We are hackers at heart - crazy about using technology to create something
valuable.

== Positions:

Full-stack software engineers Looking for our first engineering hires: people
who want to build something great from scratch, take lots of ownership and do
a ton of learning.

Examples of things you will do:

\- Design and implement scripts that process millions of credit card
transactions and remove duplicates, identify types of transactions, extract
canonic business names.

\- Figure out how to store this data to make it efficiently queryable by
applications.

\- Figure out how to build tools in our applications for users to gain non-
trivial insights from these millions of transactions.

\- Make our applications blazing fast.

\- Build UX that looks like it’s from the future: beautiful, obvious and
extremely smart.

Apply at: jobs@txn.com

------
hendler
San Francisco - Ginger.io

Design, product and engineering roles at our downtown offices.

Ginger.io uses mobile phones and machine learning to predict behavioral health
issues (depression and anxiety primarily) and intervene at the right time.

We just completed our series B, and have several product lines all showing
tremendous promise.

Hiring INTERNS as well in all categories.

[https://ginger.io/jobs/](https://ginger.io/jobs/)

------
rocketmike
Sandy Springs (Atlanta) FULLTIME Software Developers

Small team, Greenfield project... Great place to work

Are you ready to fearlessly add skills to your experience while maximizing
your potential? AnswerRocket is expanding to meet the parallel challenges of
demand for our products and the drive to do new things.

We are seeking a few software developers with a passion for UX, database
scalability and mobile development.

Currently our development environment is JavaScript (for UX, using
react/flux), Python (web server) and Java (data server). We use Agile and Git.

Our focus now is the Business Intelligence marketplace, which is exploding
with opportunity. We deploy in Amazon's cloud or at customer premises.

We hate putting people in boxes, so think of these points as guidelines for
the people that will be most successful with us: \- 3-5 years experience as a
software developer \- Knows our tech stack or has long track record of
learning fast \- Self-teaches new technologies, but not always anxious to use
them \- Loves design almost as much as implementing modules and fixing broken
things \- Knows how to hit a deadline but also knows when and how to explain a
delay

Contact mike@answerrocket.com

------
danwirestorm
SR. SOFTWARE ARCHITECT / PROJECT MANAGER (Engineering)

Possible Locations: Portland Oregon, or Santa Monica Ca,

Salary range, $120-$150k

Are you interested in developing web tools and apps for huge audiences and be
the driving force that defines projects from conception to release. Then we
want to talk to you. WHO WE ARE We are a group of obsessive problem solvers
and solution makers, a team of elite technology operatives that craft
beautiful interactions between people and technology. We're looking for an
exceptional Architect who has the intelligence and technical experience to cut
straight to what’s relevant and concisely ask the right questions.

QUALIFICATIONS •Proven track record of working on complex projects •Strong
technical background, •Experience with hadoop, Solr, Clondera, Elastic Search,
SOAP, MVCI, preferred •Proven Agile, TDD experience •Assess web application
architectural design options and recommend technologies and solutions that
meet business objectives •Understand and improve existing frameworks and
prototype or develop new one •Integrate and convert existing web-based
software components •Collaborate with the Infrastructure team to ensure
scalable, robust, optimized, and cost-effective architecture •Provide
technical and architectural guidance, coding and testing best practices, code
reviews, and mentoring to application developers, and suggest new tools and
methods to improve development efficiency •Work across teams to ensure
architectural designs are consistent and maintainable •Develop and present
substantive technical recommendations to senior management •Monitor trends in
system architecture and web software development

• Candidate must be a permanent US resident Qualified candidates please send
resumes to Dan@wirestorm.us

------
benjisg
Tableau Software Inc. - Seattle, WA - Software Engineers (PHP/Python) - Full
Time

Tableau builds software to help people see and understand their data. We make
visual analytics easy, fun, and powerful and are on a mission to fundamentally
change how people explore and make use of all types of data.

I'm hiring Software Engineers with PHP and Python experience for the team
building out Tableau's ecommerce and payment systems. We develop on a modern
stack and some of the technologies we use currently include: MySQL, Angular,
Nginx, AWS, Git, Bamboo, Fabric, Laravel, Flask, Splunk, Tableau (of course)

Detailed posting is here:
[https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj06/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TABLEAU&cws=1&rid=3745)

We have a ton of other positions we're hiring for as well (both technical &
non-technical). You can explore all of our international listings below:

[http://careers.tableau.com/listing](http://careers.tableau.com/listing)

------
decode
Hitmeister - [http://www.hitmeister.de/](http://www.hitmeister.de/) \-
Cologne, Germany (Full Time, Local, VISA)

Web developer: full-stack, frontend, or backend. Most of us work at all levels
of the web stack, but if your strength lies in just frontend or backend work,
that's okay too.

We're a small team (10 people) using PHP, Zend Framework, MySQL, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ, and memcached. We have a customer-facing site, a JSON
API, logistics software, and an internal admin site, all of which we build and
maintain internally.

Hitmeister.de is one of the largest online shopping portals in Germany, with
over 2 million customers to date. We have a warehouse from which we sell items
directly, but we also have a marketplace with over 2,000 sellers running their
own shops. We're seeing solid growth and we're looking for more programming
talent to grow and improve the site.

Speaking German is helpful, but by no means required. I'm from the US and we
have 2 other non-German developers. If you aren't an EU citizen, we are glad
to help with visa issues. In particular, if you have a CS degree or at least 5
years of experience you probably qualify for an EU Blue Card, and we have lots
of experience with those. We don't do remote work, but we'll help you
relocate.

Here's the job description in German:

[http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-
bac...](http://company.hitmeister.de/jobs/webentwickler-frontend-backend-mw/)

If you have any questions, feel free to get in contact with me (info in my
profile), or you can apply directly at jobs@hitmeister.de.

------
Refefer
Blackbird is a stealth, ventured backed, artificial intelligence technology
company focused on solving some important challenges created by the shift from
desktop to mobile. Our stack is primarily in functional style Scala (we are
heavy functional programming users) with most of our AI stack in Python and
C++.

We're one of a few startups that do AI research above and beyond product
development. We host regular talks on multiple disciplines ranging from
systems to functional programming to deep learning.

The team was founded by former Stanford CS graduates that built self driving
cars, search at Google and Yahoo Research, co-authored the google file system
and scaled Twitter to 200 million users. Our open source code powers Snapchat,
Tumblr, Wikipedia in production today.

We're currently looking to add some great engineers to our team. Have a
passion for AI/ML and want to work with the bleedingist of edges? Want to
write highly scalable software with the architects who scaled Twitter and
Google? Want to run ops for software which is designed for fault tolerance?
Want to design next generation user interfaces?

~~~
webmaven
YES.

How do I contact you?

My profiles:

[https://github.com/webmaven](https://github.com/webmaven)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein.com](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelbernstein.com)

Hopefully you're open to remote candidates from non-traditional backgrounds.

------
jedanbik
Scry Analytics - Raleigh, NC

Machine Learning/Artificial Intelligence Engineer (Java/R/Python)

Scry Analytics, Inc. is building several Big Data Science solutions related to
specific problems and is looking to hire a Machine Learning/Artificial
Intelligence Engineer with the following qualifications:

Desired Qualifications:

* Preferably Masters in Computer Science, Statistics, Applied Math, Physics, Engineering or other quantitative field, or a Bachelors with a minimum of two years experience developing big data products.

* Thorough knowledge and experience in machine learning, support vector machines, classification and clustering techniques, Bayesian and nearest neighbor networks.

* Possesses strong combination of theoretical knowledge and hands-on experience in statistical and computer science techniques.

* Experience with Java and either Python or R.

* Highly motivated with the ability to work on multiple projects

* Team player with an entrepreneurial spirit and strong communication and collaboration skills

* Familiar with scripting and command-line operations

Good to have:

* Experience analyzing very large datasets.

* Experience with natural language processing techniques and text analytics.

* Experience with parallel, distributed, and high-performance computing.

~~~
jedanbik
About Scry Analytics:

Scry Analytics (www.scryanalytics.com) provides Big Data Science solutions to
do predictive and prescriptive analytics (i.e., to "forecast the future") and
our aim is to:

* Codify work-flows in the services industries so that they are well-defined & repeatable.

* Collate and harmonize client's data that is required for such work-flow systems.

* Provide Scry Analytics' proprietary data that improves the key performance indicators and the characteristics of such work-flow systems.

* Use our proprietary Big Data Science platform as well as deep Computer Science & Math algorithms to build decision support systems that improve the metrics related to these work-flows.

Although Scry Analytics provides analytics and Big Data Science services, our
aim is to minimize these services by providing automation and software
solutions (where we can). We are currently solving problems in the following
domains:

* Retail

* Banking and Insurance

* Inventory & Transportation of After Market Parts; Maintenance

* Utilities and Telecom

* Health care

Since most techniques that Scry Analytics is using are taken from cutting-edge
research, the kind of solutions that Scry Analytics is building are unlikely
to be built by companies that provide data analysts in a staff augmentation
mode or those that provide IT professionals. So, we are looking for Bachelors,
Masters, and PhDs in computer science, data analytics or math that have a
"research" or "advanced development" bent.﻿

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote).

Full stack rails engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good.
Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even
right the write words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team. We extensively use
React.js and Flux in production. I work here because I get to learn about my
practice (as well as my failing grammar skills) every day. I work here because
I care about education. I work here because existing online tools for teaching
grammar and writing are pathetic. Join us as engineer #7, and improve how
grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

p.s. Other people think we're awesome, too:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-
is-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-is-growing-
at-mach-speed-10-of-the-us-school-system-using/)

~~~
santoriv
I applied for this position, completed a 2 hour programming exercise, and then
was told that you do not hire remote (or at least remote outside of the US).

Please modify your posting to be accurate.

~~~
rtfeldman
My apologies for that. We do hire remote outside the US (we currently have a
remote employee working from São Paulo, Brazil[1]), but in your case we
realized too late in the process that the time zone difference would have been
too extreme for daytime collaboration.

Please accept my apologies that we did not come to this realization before
sending you the programming exercise. It's too late for me to edit the parent
post, but I will clarify in future postings that we're looking for remote with
up to 6 hours of time zone difference from PST.

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

~~~
p4wnc6
What if remote workers from other time zones are happy to work hours based on
a +/\- 6 hour time zone from PST? It's puzzling why there would be a specific
band of time zones from which candidates are permitted to already be living,
instead of a specific set of hours that you state in the job ad, asking that
candidates only apply if they are OK working those particular hours.

~~~
santoriv
Yes exactly. I had stated that I was willing to be available during all PST
business hours before I was sent the coding exercise.

To be clear, I don't get upset if I send people my resume and I get completely
ignored or if I fill out an online application and get completely ignored.
That's pretty much par for the course.

I don't want to make a huge deal about it, but I feel like there is a higher
standard that you need to follow when you ask people to invest a significant
amount of time in a coding exercise.

Anyway, their product seems pretty good and they are one of the few startups
that can legitimately say that they are trying to make the world a better
place, so that's pretty cool.

------
giftgaming
London, UK (REMOTE / LOCAL + FULL-TIME): PUBLISHER SALES DIRECTOR

We're giftgaming, an unintrusive in-game advertising startup and platform:
[http://www.giftgaming.com](http://www.giftgaming.com)

We deliver power-ups and coupons from brands as delightful in-game gifts. Read
more:
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/20/giftgaming/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/20/giftgaming/)

Our background:

\- We have a few clients now

\- Platform built and running on AWS -- need sales person to help us scale

\- Won TechCrunch London Meetup 2014 & launched at TechCrunch Disrupt Europe

\- Named 1 of 10 Silicon Fen Companies to Watch in 2015 by StrategyEye

Want someone who is _passionate_ about intrusive ads in games -- and wants to
fix it.

More detailed info about this role:
[https://angel.co/giftgaming/jobs/60023-publisher-sales-
direc...](https://angel.co/giftgaming/jobs/60023-publisher-sales-director)

Note: We're in the process of setting up options scheme.

Contact nick@giftgaming.com - NO RECRUITERS. NO 'GROWTH HACKERS'.

------
numlocked
San Frqncisco (cow hollow) - ePantry is hiring our digital marketing lead. We
launched exactly one year ago and have grown from zero to selling one heck of
a lot of natural soap and sustainably-sourced toilet paper on the Internet.
Marketing has played a huge role in this, led by our founding team, but our
needs have now outstripped out abilities and we need someone more experienced
than us to steer our efforts. We're looking for someone wth a strong voice
that can strengthen our brand, and experience with email marketing. You should
be reasonably quantitative, but also have opinions and instincts about what
makes a brand great. This role reports to the CEO and will help us drive grown
through multiple channels (though not so much CPC).

We recently closed our first round of institutional capital, have a fast-
growing and lovely customer base, a terrific, sun-lit office, and have a
couple of rescue dogs who nap under the desks and occasionally bark at the UPS
man. Thus, we have all the tools in place for massive success - once you join
us.

You can contact me - chris@epantry.com. Can't wait!

------
N-TA
Solution Architect | LA & OC | Full-time | Remote | TechAccelerator |
[http://www.techaccelerator.com](http://www.techaccelerator.com)

We build virtual environments to showcase new and disruptive enterprise
technologies. Looking for a Solution Architect to design and implement complex
solutions within our virtual portal. Must have a solid understanding of
networking, virtualization, and storage concepts with experience working with
the varying operating systems found in enterprise environments. visit:
[http://www.techaccelerator.com/careers](http://www.techaccelerator.com/careers)

Skills That Will Help you Succeed in This Role:

-Operating Systems: Windows (2003, 2008/R2, 2012/R2), Linux (CentOS, RHEL, Ubuntu), ESXi 5.5

-Virtualization: VMware vSphere 5.5

-Storage: NetApp, OpenFiler, FreeNAS

-Networking: Solid understanding of core networking concepts (routing, switching, load balancing, firewall, WAN optimization)

-Scripting/Config Management: PowerShell and/or Bash

-Enterprise Applications: Experience designing, deploying and supporting

-Internal Communications: Google Hangouts, Slack

-Project Management: Jira

------
bdouglass
Affirm (Max Levchin's FinTech startup) is hiring engineers of all levels for
our core platform, site reliability, security, data, UX, iOS and Android
teams.

Affirm is building building a modern banking platform from the ground up. Our
engineers are solving some compelling technical problems as they build
infrastructure to lend money in incredibly efficient and transparent ways.

Basically, we're driven by a mission to build a bank that works seamlessly and
is honest to the customer. (Compared to incredibly long terms and conditions
on credit card agreements.)

Our founders have a great deal of experience in this space and have the
industry connections and expertise to lead Affirm to truly revolutionize the
way people use credit in the modern world.

-Max Levchin, CEO (Co-Founder PayPal, Slide, and board member of Yahoo, Yelp, and Evernote) -Nathan Gettings, Head of Risk (Co-Founder Palantir and RoboteX) -Jeff Kaditz, Chief Strategy Officer (Early employee at ngmoco and co-founder of cPacket Networks and Touch Revolution)

Check out what we're doing on Affirm.com and please email resumes, githubs, or
portfolios to careers@affirm.com

~~~
timhargis
I applied a few weeks back for the Customer Champion position off the previous
Who Is Hiring thread, and even sent a follow-up email, and no response either
time.

~~~
bdouglass
Unfortunately we receive such a high volume of applications that we aren't
able to respond to every one. A member of our team will reach out if there is
a fit with one of our available roles.

Thanks, Bailey

------
markhelo
Wello - San Francisco, Software Engineering

We are Wello, a small company acquired by WeightWatchers last year? It is a
best of both worlds, brand recognition and no more fundraising and worrying
about stability.

Here's why you should consider us:

We were a team of 4 acquired by Weight Watchers International, a brand
recognized by almost everyone, including our moms.

We have already built a few products that were launched and are growing under
the WW brand.

We are looking for engineers with Mobile, Web and Backend expertise. We are
also looking for developers who want to have fun with large scale data. Did
you know that the WW has been tracking food data from members since since
2003. Imagine the stuff you can build on top of that long history of data.

We offer competitive compensation and great health benefits.

All 4 of us are staying even after the 1yr mark and now growing because we
love what we do and believe in our mission to make people healthier. We have
diverse backgrounds (Stanford, Bain, Google, Netflix) and we are looking for
you to come join and teach us new tricks!

If you are interested, email me at amol dot kher at weightwatchers dot com and
we can catch up over phone or coffee.

------
mistagrooves
Firmex Inc. |
[http://www.firmex.com/company/careers/](http://www.firmex.com/company/careers/)
| Toronto, ON | Platform Developer, Dev Ops, Sys Admin

We are a Virtual Data Room provider. Thousands of investment banks, law firms,
funds and corporations trust Firmex to run their legal deals. Firmex provides
the tools needed to manage business critical and sensitive documents while
providing full control over access & security.

We want to hire smart people that get the job done, regardless of your
previous technology experience. The focus of our development team is on
simplicity and we lean strongly towards functional programming ideals. We give
our developers guidance and autonomy to get the job done.

Our backend is mainly C# with SQL Server as the primary data store. We also
use Redis, Riak, NServiceBus (MSMQ), Erlang, and Solr throughout our product.
We have unique challenges managing tens of millions of documents and
guaranteeing our customer’s data is isolated and secure.

Apply through our careers page or contact me directly: eric.boyer@firmex.com

------
Quantifind
Quantifind - www.quantifind.com - Menlo Park (Engineering)

Our engineering team helps drive smarter decisions at top tier brands such as
Dominos, Verizon, Pepsi, Heineken and Taco Bell by uncovering hidden signals
in massive amounts of data.

Check out this one minute video to get a better grasp of our product Signum -
[https://vimeo.com/113441758](https://vimeo.com/113441758)

\- Front End Lead (Isomorphic Framework and Node.js)

\- Sr. Backend Engineer (We built our own In-memory distributed framework in
Scala)

\- Data Scientist (This is a hands on role, requires programming experience
not just algorithmic knowledge)

\- Engineering Manager (Or VP of Engineering needs help and this is a chance
to join an establish growing start up)

\- DevOps (we are a SaaS company, no need to be on call)

We have a product, we have clients and we have a clear direction where we are
going. All this is very unusual for a start up of our size, only 50 people.
Come make a difference and help us grow while growing with us.

Please contact Dmitry Perkin (Technical Recruiter) at Dmitry@quantifind.com I
will try to answer any of your questions while helping you learn more about
our company.

------
ekrause
Robotics Programmer - Medford, MA - Full Time

Human-Robot Interaction Laboratory - Tufts University

We are looking for a full-time staff member that is passionate about robotics,
artificial intelligence, and software development. Key responsibilities of the
position are to:

Design, implement, test, deploy, and support new artificial intelligence
functionality as well as integrate the latest algorithms from research
publications and repositories for use on a diverse set of robotic platforms

Contribute to the continual development and maintenance of the Lab's robotic
architecture, ensuring a robust and reliable system, and incorporating the
latest technologies for communication and messaging in large distributed
systems.

Develop software in C/C++ and Java for integrated robotic architectures and
implement, test, document, and successfully run developed code on robots

Help prepare and run robot demos

See the full job description and apply here:
[http://tufts.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=15001...](http://tufts.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=15001145&lang=en#.VQtN0QYJREY.mailto)

~~~
IndianAstronaut
Taleo?

------
CSEngineer13
Dynamit - [http://www.dynamit.com/careers](http://www.dynamit.com/careers) \-
Columbus, OH - .NET, Java (Dallas, TX), but all other tech welcome to apply

Main clients: \- Panda Express \- Hilton \- WhataBurger \- Donatos \- Limited
Brands

Get to sink your teeth into hot new tech, enjoy a very nice, new office space,
and enjoy AM/PMs that don't under quote and over work.

------
kosei
DropForge Games - Seattle, WA FULL TIME

We're looking for talented and experienced game developers to help us build
our mobile games studio. We're a 30-person startup financially backed by
Wargaming (World of Tanks) run by an experienced free-to-play executive team.
We're building fun, innovative games for massive audiences on iOS and Android,
and could use your help.

Jobs:

SENIOR SOFTWARE DEVELOPER [http://www.dropforge.com/job/sr-software-developer-
iosandroi...](http://www.dropforge.com/job/sr-software-developer-iosandroid/)

PROGRAMMER II [http://www.dropforge.com/job/programmer-
ii/](http://www.dropforge.com/job/programmer-ii/)

GAME DESIGNER [http://www.dropforge.com/job/game-
designer-2/](http://www.dropforge.com/job/game-designer-2/)

Feel free to contact us at jobs@dropforge.com //
[http://www.dropforge.com/jobs/](http://www.dropforge.com/jobs/)

------
mattlong
Box - San Francisco and Palo Alto, CA - Full time - Frontend & full stack
engineers

Crocodoc (YC W10) founder here. When our company was acquired by Box in 2013,
we launched a new set of developer APIs on the Box platform for anyone (even
those who don't use Box itself) to use for converting documents to HTML. We're
now powering apps from LinkedIn to CoTap to the newest version of WebEx.

We've also open-sourced one of our biggest projects
([https://github.com/box/viewer.js](https://github.com/box/viewer.js)) and are
expanding into developer experience as well.

We're looking for frontend and full stack engineers to join our close-knit
team and help us push the limit of what browsers and mobile devices can do.
(Fast, pixel-perfect rendering of documents using just HTML, SVG, and CSS
turns out to be really hard!)

We're also building out a developer experience team and are looking for
someone who is passionate about UX, APIs, and making developer tools easy and
fun to use.

Drop me a note if you're interested at long@box.com or matt@crocodoc.com

~~~
jackoat
Applicants be prepared to be given a multi-hour code test during the middle of
the week with a 2 day deadline when applying here. They do not mention this in
their job ads.

------
MFPLeslie
MyFitnessPal - [http://myfitnesspal.com](http://myfitnesspal.com) \- San
Francisco, CA

MyFitnessPal is the leading app for nutrition tracking. We help our community
of over 80 million people live healthier lives!

Backend (Scala)
[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs?gh_jid=26934](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs?gh_jid=26934)

iOS
[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs?gh_jid=2553](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs?gh_jid=2553)

DevOps
[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs?gh_jid=36516](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs?gh_jid=36516)

Frontend
[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs?gh_jid=36969](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs?gh_jid=36969)

Data Science
[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs?gh_jid=50510](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs?gh_jid=50510)

All openings: [http://myfitnesspal.com/jobs](http://myfitnesspal.com/jobs)

------
StefanBill
Conclusive Analytics - Charlotte, NC - FULL TIME -
[http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/)

We're a small and growing company looking for people with a passion for big
data who love to solve difficult/fun problems for our clients. We're always
looking for great database developers, data scientists, visualization
analysts, and anyone with a passion for big data analytics. Here are a few job
postings:

Database Developer: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/database-developer/)

Data Scientist/Data Miner: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-scientist/)

Data Visualization Analyst: [http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data...](http://www.conclusiveanalytics.com/career-
opportunities/data-visualization-analyst/)

Being a small company, your daily job will not be defined by your job title,
and you will get to learn something new every day. We develop in Linux and
Windows, HP Vertica and SQL Server, and other languages & platforms like R,
Python, SAS, DataFlux, or whatever we think is best at getting the job done.
We offer competitive pay & benefits, a pool table, lots of white boards, and a
great team of smart and fun coworkers. We are one of Charlotte Business
Journal's 2014 Best Places to Work.

Come join us! Contact hr@conclusiveanalytics.com for more details.

------
theflyingkiwi42
17hats - Pasadena, CA - Senior Dev/Ops Engineer with humor Full time - remote
ok [https://17hats.com/](https://17hats.com/)

We are looking for someone to join our team to help develop, build, and
maintain our product, with just enough Ops work to keep everything running
smoothly. If you’re passionate about performance and reliability, we'd love to
chat!

17hats is an online service designed to help tame the chaos of running a small
business by combining invoicing, customer quotes, contracts, to-do lists,
client contacts, bookkeeping and more into one easy-to-use app. Rather than
repeat all the stuff that makes 17hats so nifty, head on over to our website
and check it out: [http://www.17hats.com](http://www.17hats.com)

    
    
      Dev Skills:
      - As much JS as possible (Knockout, Sammy, jQuery, etc)
      - As much Perl as possible (Moose, DBIC, Plack, etc)
      - HTML, REST, JSON, etc
      - Excellent debugging skills
    
      Ops Skills:
      - EC2, OpsWorks
      - Enough Chef to keep things running
      - A bit of Ruby helps
      - All the usual Linuxy things: bash, postfix, apache, proftpd, mysql, memcached, beanstalkd, perl, git
    
      Other Skills:
      - Jedi Mind Trick (naturally), Invisibility (just for fun), Vulcan Nerve Pinch (in case things get dicey), Cooking a perfect Beef Wellington (a man's gotta eat!), knows the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow 
    
      Personality:
      - Simplicity enthusiast / problem solver (find the simplest solution to a problem)
      - Greater good / no ego (what's best for the team, not for personal gain)
      - Sense of humor (the glue that keeps us working together harmoniously)
      - Humble & open minded (always open to new ideas and approaches)
    

E-mail us at jobs@17hats.com if you are interested!

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (H1B OK) - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We launched in February on the iTunes Store ("Best New Apps") -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/mobile-search-david-vs-
goog...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/mobile-search-david-vs-googliath/)

We also won TC Disrupt and raised over $10M with a small team

What we do: Vurb is evolving the mobile search and sharing experience, by
creating a single app to find, share, and do - partnering with services and
apps like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather than jumping between
6 different apps to find something, we're delivering a cohesive experience in
one place - an app you'll use every day.

Investors: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint +
others.

Why me? Apply if you are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the
opportunity to take on significant responsibility and ship rapidly. This is a
hard problem with the potential to improve how we do things on the Internet.

* Full-stack Engineer / DevOps - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend, APIs, JavaScript, node.js, backbone, AWS

* Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing (Advanced CS degree required)

* Product Designer - UI/UX

* Business Development

Apply at [http://vurb.com/jobs](http://vurb.com/jobs) | jobs@vurb.com

~~~
scottytuesday
This UX & UI opportunity excites me.

------
JJMalina
ChatID (New York, NY) [http://chatid.com](http://chatid.com)

ChatID is a quickly growing platform for brands and consumers to directly
communicate via chat across any website and on any device. Our chat product is
live for partnered brands on Walmart.com, Sears.com and Newegg.com

Our current openings:

* Head of Engineering

* Junior Python Engineer

* Engineering Intern

All of our openings and their job descriptions can be found here:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=JobListin...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=JobListing&c=qE5aVfwy&v=1)

About the company:

\- We're 25+ people mostly based in NYC, but also SF and Austin

\- Our NYC office is in Flatiron between Union Square and Madison Square

\- Our chat services are written in Lua and powered by Prosody
[[https://prosody.im/](https://prosody.im/)] an open source XMPP server
maintained by two of our cofounders, one of which is a member of the XMPP
council

Technologies we use:

\- CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, Angular.js, Flux and React, D3, SASS/LESS

\- Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, InfluxDB, RabbitMQ, Apache Spark

\- Lua, OpenResty/NGINX, Prosody

Sound interesting? Apply at
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=JobListin...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=JobListing&c=qE5aVfwy&v=1)
or send us an email at careers@chatid.com

------
hooklogic
HookLogic Sr. Software Product Manager Ann Arbor, MI or NYC

EM resumes/questions to abby.wilhelmi@hooklogic.com

If you are you passionate about software development and web applications, and
want to be part of a great technology team building amazing software in a fun
and challenging environment, HookLogic would like to speak with you.

As a Sr. Product Manager you will responsible for managing one of our fast
growing multi-million dollar products. You and your team will be responsible
for all aspects of the software including managing new implementations,
gathering requirements, developing and rolling out upgrades and managing
client technical communication. You will work closely with your reports and
our talented technical team to grow and evolve our software platform. In this
role you will have frequent interaction with both senior management and key
client contacts. We are looking for an experienced manager, who is capable of
being strategic and visionary, but also has the tactical skills and desire to
get their hands dirty. This is a very important and senior role in the
organization and offers excellent opportunities for learning and growth.

Job Description:

Serve as internal subject matter expert concerning HookLogic software
solutions Manage a small team of project managers and technical support
specialist Gather product feedback and ideas from internal HookLogic team and
clients Distill project requests and ideas into prioritized actionable
projects that fit product vision Work with team to develop comprehensive
requirement docs that provide a clear direction for tech team Work directly
with clients to implement technical solutions and gather system feedback. Help
steward projects through the agile software development cycle Think creatively
about our solutions and how they can be made better

~~~
swayvil
Passionate? Really?

------
brandoneggar
MyFitnessPal, San Francisco, CA Software Engineers - iOS - Full Time
[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs?gh_jid=2553](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs?gh_jid=2553)

MyFitnessPal helps millions of people stay healthier and happier. With a
database of more than 4 million foods and hundreds of exercises, top fitness
technology partners, community support, insights, and seamless access to your
personal health information across all major platforms, MyFitnessPal is the
leading free resource for achieving and maintaining health goals.

We believe that small, self-motivated, and empowered teams can achieve great
things. We're empowered and expected to be ourselves, share our ideas and
figure out what we can each do to keep MyFitnessPal evolving. You'll get to
work with some of the brightest people you've ever met - but you'll also be
challenged to be one of those people. We have full company-paid benefits,
including family and domestic partner benefits, humane working hours, and
flexible work schedules.

------
smack416
Say Yeah! - Toronto - Front-end Dev with an eye towards detail - Full-time -
0-3 Years/Intern - [http://sayyeah.com](http://sayyeah.com)

\--

We're looking for someone empathetic, inquisitive, and interested in sweating
the small stuff to join our small team to work on some big projects.

You'll be working directly with co-founder, accomplished interaction design
and front-end coder, and all around swell guy, Matt Rintoul, on everything
from planning and prototyping through to build-outs and reviews of anything
from new startup digital products to big business products including web,
mobile, and multi-screen.

Yes, we tackle all sorts of challenges that help align business goals with
user needs, delivering products that have a bottom line impact and provide you
with quick, measurable feedback to help you see and learn from the impact of
your work on a regular basis. Awesome!

Here are some highligths that define your capabilities:

1\. Self-starter, interested in tackling the multi-faceted challenges which
stem from working on a small, nimble, cross-platform design team;

2\. comfortable participating in an iterative/lean/agile design process;

3\. design-conscious enough to take a few design standards and templates and
extrapolate them into the front-end code of an entire site/product, and;

4\. comfortable prototyping and/or working further down the stack to help
prove concepts with pre-production experiments and testing.

Full details here: [https://www.qimple.com/jobs/frontend-developer-role-at-
say-y...](https://www.qimple.com/jobs/frontend-developer-role-at-say-yeah-
torontos-digital-product-design-studio/916)

------
kevindication
HumanGeo - [http://thehumangeo.com](http://thehumangeo.com) \- Washington, DC
- Technologists/Developers

HumanGeo creates innovative geospatially oriented products and solutions for
government and commercial clients. We usually get to work on blank slates to
build large scale databases and applications. We also like to brew beer and
play Mario Kart.

Citizenship required.

------
Intific
Intific, Inc-
[http://www.intific.com/index.php/careers](http://www.intific.com/index.php/careers)
Austin, TX Intific - Where ideas, technology, and passion meet.

For over seven years we have provided our customers with excellence in
technology and custom software services. This has been developed through our
dedication to finding the best solutions to some of the most challenging
technology problems of tomorrow.

Today we are the same great company with a new breadth that represents our
expanding base of products including the RealWorld® platform, Desktop Training
Systems, Human Interaction and Non-Kinetic Applications, Mobility Solutions,
Neuroscience, Intelligence Surveillance Reconnaissance, Education and
Technology R&D Services.

Our mission is to create technology solutions through innovation, quality, and
commitment that empower our customers to solve their problems.

We are currently hiring: Senior Software Engineer/Senior Software Engineer
(UnReal)/ Senior Project Manager

------
uiureo
Gyazo ([https://gyazo.com](https://gyazo.com)) - Kyoto, Japan - Full Stack
Developer - REMOTE, VISA

Gyazo is a cloud-powered screenshot app with over 9.5 Million monthly uniques.

At this time we are recruiting full stack engineers who can help us develop
and extend the Gyazo.com sharing service. You can work remotely from anywhere
in the world or at our office in Kyoto.

Back end is developed in Ruby on Rails & MongoDB. Front-end Web uses ReactJS,
Mac / iOS client uses Objective-C, and the Windows client has been developed
in C# andC ++.

We are using a modern development flow with such tools as Github, and we are
pursuing day-to-day development efficiency such as managing tests with
CircleCI.

We also welcome people who speak english only as our CEO is bilingual, head of
marketing is a native english speaker, and all staff speak english decently
well. We are a group of mostly young people who have fun and work hard to make
communication online easier and more natural.

contact@notainc.com

[http://www.notainc.com/](http://www.notainc.com/)

~~~
vlod
Sent email, no reply.. grrh. :/

------
michaeldiamant
Back-end/Full Stack Scala Developer - Boston, MA - nToggle

The nToggle engineering team seeks individuals passionate and disciplined
about writing great software, and working together to tackle the challenges of
the programmatic ad tech space. The team values developers that are
enthusiastic about learning and sharing knowledge, view software development
as a craft, and have an eye for typed functional programming.

As a member of the engineering team, you will gain a deep understanding of
programmatic ad tech and be on the cutting edge of “ad tech 3.0”, developing
large scale distributed systems with deep technical and mathematical
challenges. The types of challenges that the team works on everyday include
large scale data analysis and high performance software built on top of Scala,
Scalaz, Finagle, Elasticsearch, and Spark.

If you're interested in working with us, please apply via
[http://www.ntoggle.com/back-end-full-stack-scala-
developer](http://www.ntoggle.com/back-end-full-stack-scala-developer).

------
smilliken
MixRank | San Francisco, CA | Full-time Frontend Product Engineer

About us: MixRank is a Customer Discovery Platform that helps sales teams
automate lead prospecting and find new customers. MixRank scans millions of
companies, websites, and mobile apps, automatically identifies the ones most
likely to become your most valuable customers, and instantly delivers them to
your sales team as high quality, up to date leads. Our investors include Y
Combinator, 500 Startups, and Mark Cuban.

About you: A product-oriented engineer with experience in frontend web
development. You'll be our lead for design and architecture of our frontend
web app, and our expert on UI and UX. You're a data nerd like us, and get
excited about information presentation and visualization. You focus
relentlessly on simplicity and utility, avoiding unnecessary complexity at all
costs.

[https://jobs.lever.co/mixrank/122187cc-09f6-4784-a423-c2fcba...](https://jobs.lever.co/mixrank/122187cc-09f6-4784-a423-c2fcbaa27f0f?lever-
source=HNref)

------
theverything
Zillow - Software Development Engineer - Irvine, CA

Be part of a world class team at Zillow in our beautiful Irvine office. You
will create new & exciting Saas products on the Diverse Solutions Team with
your awesome full-stack coding experience. These powerful products empower
Real Estate professionals to establish and grow successful businesses. We are
developing our next flagship products using node.js, so having a solid
JavaScript understanding is required. However, we are also diversified in our
technology choices based on the work that’s given to us. For these reasons,
what’s more important for us than being a master in one technology is the
willingness and ability to learn. Even better if you actually enjoy doing
that!

Technologies we are working with.

\- Node.js

\- React.js

\- Docker

\- Elastic Search

Job Posting here ->
[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?j=ockB0fwR](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings?j=ockB0fwR)

All of our job openings here ->
[http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings](http://www.zillow.com/jobs/openings)

------
hungryblank
Contentful - [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) \-
Berlin, Germany (VISA)

Contentful is a content management platform for web applications, mobile apps
and connected devices. It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the
cloud and publish it anywhere via API.

We are hiring for the following full time positions:

1\. Frontend JavaScript - Angular Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/2980)

2\. Backend JavaScript Developer -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/14124)

3\. Solution Consultant -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27153](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/27153)

4\. Sales Engineer / Consultant -
[http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17959](http://contentful.workable.com/jobs/17959)

------
skipwalker
-= Voyant, Inc =- Austin, TX - [http://www.planwithvoyant.com/](http://www.planwithvoyant.com/)

Lead System Administrator/Engineer/DevOps

Full-time. Austin-based (local really required at this time, relocation and
immigration visa sponsorship is not currently available.)

Voyant is looking to hire an employee dedicated solely to System Engineering
and Administration. The successful candidate will have expertise with Linux
and virtualization, and experience building, configuring, and maintaining
production deployments, ideally using Amazon Web Services (AWS) EC2.

The successful candidate will be tasked with designing, prototyping,
implementing, and transistioning our AWS environment to a more secure,
maintainable, and monitorable setup.

Additional Responsibilities

* Develop new disaster recovery plan for production environments

* Setup, configure, and maintain internal Linux and Windows virtualization environments.

* Setup new internal tools such as Jenkins and Git.

* Manage product release deployments through our various Test and Production environments.

* Support customer internal deployments of Voyant services and applications.

What we offer:

* A fun and relaxed environment Small but profitable (and stable company ... we are growing but not yet a big dumb company

* Opportunity to learn about the financial services industry in the US, UK, and Ireland

* Highly competitive salary with stock options

* Full family medical and dental insurance

* "Toys" \- walking workstations, 3D printer

Email us at jobs@planwithvoyant.com

------
dcraw
Alation ([http://alation.com](http://alation.com)), Redwood City, CA

Looking for UI and data software engineers, campaign managers, and sales
development representatives. VISAs welcome, though we can't relocate
international candidates right now.

Alation is democratizing access to data by tackling one of the most universal
challenges in analysis – the challenge of context. We analyze petabyte-scale
data warehouses at companies ranging from eCommerce to online radio to improve
the way data is accessed. Alation has brought together an incredible team of
engineers, designers, and executives from Google, Apple, Oracle, IBM, one-man
startups and top schools.

Just announced: a $9m Series A, and our customers include eBay, Square, and
Hipmunk.

We've got a great product in a huge market with the right people for the job,
and we have a hell of a lot of fun. Come join us!

[http://jobs.lever.co/alation](http://jobs.lever.co/alation) or contact
joanna.leon@alation.com

------
bwb
Help.com - [http://www.help.com](http://www.help.com) \- Austin Texas, System
Engineer / Dev Ops

At Help.com, our team of customer service and technology experts is setting
out to build the next generation of customer service software. Our goal is to
give companies the tools they need to delight their customers at enterprise
scale. We want to win the customer service software market by providing
companies and their customers with tools that are powerful and simple to use.

At its core, Help.com is a technology company and we are looking for a
talented systems/devops engineer who can help keep our application running
well. Our ideal candidate loves to automate everything, including rapid
deployment, scaling, monitoring, and error handling.

Job details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/help.com/84e08abe-957f-4b53-a630-2ed08...](https://jobs.lever.co/help.com/84e08abe-957f-4b53-a630-2ed082f6fef3)

------
allie_wonders
Chattanooga, TN Full time - on site

BELLHOPS

Bellhops has been exploding in popularity because we’re solving a problem that
every American has had: moving. We’ve decided to attack this industry that
hasn’t seen innovation since Henry Hohnsbeen invented the clipboard. We’re
changing that by building a great organization of problem solvers who are at
the top of their game. We're a hard working team that has a great time
together. Join us at our Chattanooga, TN Headquarters. The city is home to the
first municipal gigabit network in the nation, and was described by Outside
Magazine as the best outdoor city in the country.

Tech - -Python/Django Developer -DevOps Engineer -Sr. Front End Developer
-Mobile Developer (iOS and/or Android)

Marketing- _Communications Specialists - a results and communications-based
marketing position to roll out campaigns_ Copywriter - who writes copy that
moves our customers, and converts

Contact: careers@getbellhops.com

Apply at [https://getbellhops.com/careers/](https://getbellhops.com/careers/)
and angel.co

------
stefanosd
Edgestream Partners seeks scientists and machine learning experts to join its
research team (Princeton, NJ - No Telecommuting)

About us: We are a well-established asset manager, founded and run by
scientists with a taste for programming. We trade around the world and around
the clock, using advanced mathematical techniques to predict the behavior of
financial markets. Our trading is fully systematic and completely automated.

Our research team is an intellectually diverse group of scientists and
engineers. We are responsible for the development of our trading strategies.
We perform the research, and we write the code. This is a collaborative
effort; our success is derived from the knowledge we share. We program in
Python and Cython, on Linux, using industry-standard open source tools like
git and numpy wherever possible. When we build our own software, we do it
carefully, with a focus on generality and reuseability. We work reasonable
hours in a pleasant environment, and we dress however we like.

About you: We're looking for someone who has demonstrated the ability to
conduct first rate scientific research and who is comfortable with programming
and complex data. We generally prefer technical PhDs, but we are not degree
obsessed - impact and contributions matter more than a degree. The ability to
communicate clearly and collaborate fruitfully is essential. No knowledge of
finance is required.

We're looking for someone who wants to stay with us long term, as we compound
our knowledge and grow our business.

Compensation is attractive, consisting of a base salary and a bonus tied to
company wide performance. Benefits are comprehensive. Lunch is delivered.

Send inquiries to careers@edgestreamlp.com. If you send us a resume, please
include a few of your papers and a brief summary of your scientific and/or
technical contributions.

------
bvanvugt
sendwithus (YC W14, sendwithus.com) is hiring two full-time engineers.

At our core, Sendwithus is a simple and highly scalable REST API to manage and
send templated emails in real-time. Our API powers millions of emails each
day.

We believe in product experience above all else and use continuous customer
feedback to drive all product development. Our customers are hackers,
marketers, startups, and enterprises alike – and we like it that way.

We're a close-knit and passionate team of 10, with offices in San Francisco
and Victoria.

\------------------------------------------

Lead Engineer, Frontend - competitive salary, equity options

We're looking for an experienced frontend web developer to help architect and
lead our customer facing applications.

You'll be responsible for architecture and technical design of all user facing
applications, including our primary UI (the sendwithus dashboard), landing
pages, and other public resources.

This is not a content or design role; this is a high-impact, high-ownership
technical opportunity. You'll be leading our frontend team and working closely
with our product team to ensure everything runs smooth and looks great.

\------------------------------------------

Engineer #6 (Full-stack, Python/Django) - competitive salary, equity options

You'll be working with our engineering team to implement new API features, and
keep things running smoothly.

We deal with very large amounts of data every day, and our systems are
constantly evolving as we solve new and more challenging problems.

\------------------------------------------

Email jobs@sendwithus.com to chat about either role.

------
wdewind
New York City, NYC NY Justworks -
[http://www.justworks.com](http://www.justworks.com) We are building a
platform for people to administer every part of their business, starting with
payroll, benefits, compliance and tax filing. We've also built out PTO
tracking, some reporting/analytics features and a B2B payments feature.

We are a PEO, which means we coemploy our customers employees (similar to
Trinet/Ambrose or ADP Total Source, if you've ever heard of those). Because of
that we're able to do a lot of really cool things including offer health
insurance at a massive discount, as well as bring many other benefits
traditionally reserved for large companies to startups and SMBs.

We're growing very quickly (35-40% month over month) and just raised a $6mm
series A from Thrive, Index, a few others[1]. Our founders are former Amazon,
Etsy and Groupon executives who have had successful startups in the past. We
handle payments and lots of very sensitive information (bank numbers, social
security numbers etc.) so we need people who are comfortable working in that
environment. Basically we're looking for senior level engineers to help build
the foundation for a really awesome engineering org. Please feel free to reach
out to me if you have any questions (will@justworks.com). We're also hiring in
sales. [http://www.justworks.com/careers/](http://www.justworks.com/careers/)

Full time in NYC only, no contractors, no remotes, sorry.

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/10/09/justworks-
rai...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/10/09/justworks-
raises-6-million-to-help-businesses-handle-employee-benefits/)

------
JayNeely
Boston Globe Media -
[http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers](http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers) \-
Boston, MA

In engineering & IT we're hiring:

\- Full Stack Web Developers - PHP / JavaScript / Advanced WordPress

\- Front End Web Developer - BostonGlobe.com

\- Software Engineer - .Net

\- Data Security Specialist

\- Senior Systems Administrator

But we're also hiring for data science & analytics, product management,
design, marketing, and more.

Since the Boston Globe separated from the NY Times, we're making big moves
within the world of news and media. We have the challenges and innovation-
focused mindset of a startup, backed by the resources of an established
company, and the credibility of New England's most trusted brand.

We're hiring top-tier developers, product managers, UX designers, and content
directors to build, brainstorm, and grow new products. If you want to help
shape the future of journalism, check out our open jobs and see if one is
right for you:

[http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers](http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers)

~~~
bengali3
Whats the future there for awesome tools like d3 to create some awesome
datavis?

~~~
JayNeely
Our newsroom developers have already created some pretty cool pieces with
D3.js, like
[http://www.bostonglobe.com/2013/01/30/mai/yWQCjhK7lyBaqgqFra...](http://www.bostonglobe.com/2013/01/30/mai/yWQCjhK7lyBaqgqFrakr1M/story.html)
and [http://www.bostonglobe.com/2013/09/06/look-mayoral-race-
camp...](http://www.bostonglobe.com/2013/09/06/look-mayoral-race-campaign-
donations/kJeYezzhol6vC7tPxLyURL/story.html)

We also have an Editor, Laura Amico, focused specifically on data journalism
and interactive media, so I think you'll see more D3 use from us.

------
clieu1
Clustrix - www.clustrix.com - San Jose, CA and Seattle, WA -Systems Engineers
and QA automation
[http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/openings/](http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers/openings/)

Clustrix is building a scale-out SQL database and has a few positions open.
Here is what we are looking for:

\- Systems engineers with experience in databases, file systems, or other
systems at scale and comfortable with designing efficient programs in C. \-
Database planner/optimizer engineers to work on our planner, which does
distributed query optimization is based on the Cascades framework. \- QA
automation engineers with experience in python and test automation for systems
at scale.

It's a smart, fun, and passionate team, a cool product that is use in
production systems around the world, and there is a lot to do as we work to
make the Clustrix database faster, more scalable, and overall kickass
transactional database.

------
tomh-
Pimmr, Amsterdam, The Netherlands - Full Time - Frontend Developer

[http://pimmr.com](http://pimmr.com)

We're expanding and we're looking ambitious and skilled developers. Join us in
Amsterdam where we’re building a disruptive new concept. You’ll be given the
freedom to incorporate your own ideas and create an international product for
millions of people. As Frontend developer you'll be working in a small team,
responsible for both backend and mobile presentation of Pimmr. You'll be
working with graphic designers, user experience experts and data scientists.
Together you’ll be responsible to create a brand new and innovative mobile
user experience. Based on research and user feedback you’ll perfect the
product.

Required Skills and Experiences

* Expert understanding of core front-end web technologies (JavaScript, HTML, CSS)

* Full professional proficiency in English (and/or Dutch)

Appreciated, but not required experiences:

* Great experience with HTML5 mobile development

* Experience with framework such as Cordova, PhoneGap, Crosswalk, Ionic

* Experience with test frameworks and test methodologies

* Comfortable working on the command line

* 3+ years experience building websites

* 2+ years experience building mobile apps (HTML5/native)

* professional proficiency in Dutch

If you are interested you can send an e-mail to mark@pimmr.com or find us for
information at angel.co: [https://angel.co/pimmr/jobs/57908-full-stack-
frontend-develo...](https://angel.co/pimmr/jobs/57908-full-stack-frontend-
developer)

------
dcoutu
Boston, MA - Full Time - Software Engineer

Digital Lumens has long believed that intelligent LED lighting is on the
leading edge for the Internet of Things (IoT). After all, every Digital Lumens
fixture — with embedded computing power and wireless connectivity — is
individually intelligent and fully connected to a powerful software back end.
These fixtures generate massive amounts of data, which can be used to not only
optimize energy consumption, but provide insight into building occupancy
patterns, usage of other building systems, and other operational
characteristics.

Our smart, sensor-laden LED fixtures are connected to our LightRules software
which is built in Ruby on Rails, Ember.js, and D3.js. It is deployed
simultaneously on site-hosted appliances and in the cloud.

This position has a focus on the back end: the Rails service stack, dealing
with large relational databases both through ActiveRecord and building direct
SQL queries and transforms.

All current openings at www.digitallumens.com/company/careers/

Or email me for upcoming positions, dcoutu@digitallumens.com.

------
rmykhajliw
TrueSocialMetrics - Full time Remote. Hiring software engineer

We are a small passionate team. Inspired by the ideas of Avinash Kaushik, we
created a one page app in March 2012 - that’s when TrueSocialMetrics was born.
Since that day we have constantly improved TrueSocialMetrics, adding new
features, aiming to provide deeper and more insightful analytics. Our goal is
to help all kinds of businesses to benefit from their social media marketing
by investing money only in profitable social media sources. We strive to
change the global approach to social media marketing and become a standard for
social media analytics by implementing the best practices and knowledge from
top experts.

Tech Stack: php, ruby, mongo, memcachedb, elasticsearch

Problem space: stream data processing, analytics, distributed systems, machine
learning

If you're interested, feel free to apply
[https://www.truesocialmetrics.com/about/careers/software-
eng...](https://www.truesocialmetrics.com/about/careers/software-engineer)

------
chollida1
Where: Toronto, Canada, no remote workers. We all sit on the trading floor.
You must be eligible to work in Canada.

Who: K2 and Associates. We're one of Canada's more successful hedge funds over
the past 13 years.

\----------------------------- What you'll do -----------------------------

You will help build out the statistics pipeline and machine learning models to
power an algorithmic trading infrastructure. You'll build hidden Markov Models
to detect patterns in the equities markets.

1\. Build models

2\. Back test models

3\. We're lucky enough to have already figured out what step 3 is, apply your
models in the markets.

4\. PROFIT!!!

\----------------------------- Who you are -----------------------------

You are a statistician or speech recognition expert who can turn a model into
working code.

You are comfortable with any programming language, you can model in what ever
language you like.

\----------------------------- What's in it for you...
-----------------------------

\- a hedge fund is just like a startup except that everyone gets a market
salary and bonuses. If' you've always wanted to join a startup but you're too
good/in demand to take a pay cut then let's chat.

\- get paid to learn algorithmic trading

\- be able to invest in our fund

\- onsite chef for lunches

If you love a challenge please reach out to me at cholliday@k2.ca or my email
in my profile.

 __EDIT __to comment on how we get work done, we have private offices if you
want, but I find most people really enjoy how much you learn buy sitting on
the trading floor.

~~~
DaFranker
> We all sit on the trading floor.

Ouch. How do your engineers ever get anything done?

~~~
p4wnc6
Having worked in quant finance myself, this is now my litmus test. There is
absolutely no good reason why researchers and programmers need to be
physically co-located in a loud, crowded trading floor, especially given
modern workplace chat programs and convenient issue tracking tools. Any
organization that says programmers or quant researchers need to sit in the
trading floor so that you can absorb information, learn the tradecraft
osmotically, or whatever, is blowing smoke. It's business-speak for "our
company is mired in legacy tech, bureaucracy, and outdated standards." Such
jobs _have to_ pay above market rates, bonuses, and give disproportionate
raises each year, because it's the only way people who are thoroughly burnt
out from the sisyphean task of overcoming the noise to focus constantly will
bother coming to work. For better or worse it seems that the only people
interested in staying in these jobs for long only do it for the money -- there
is a huge culture of self-selling and an extreme willingness to bottomlessly
compromise on tech culture standards, almost like a proud martyr. If you join
the firm as a technologist with actual skill and some common sense opinions
about software culture and best practices, you just get chewed up by the
politics and nothing changes.

Another red flag is the whole "comfortable in any language" and "you can use
whatever language you want" sort of thing. It speaks of bespoke reinventions
of wheels all over, no modular, tested central library of common tools.
Basically, these jobs make you sit physically tethered to a trader or
portfolio manager, beholden to that person's real-time whim about what needs
to be computed. It's literally like retail data exploration. You don't have
time to blink, you just type! If it means hacking something in an ungodly
amalgamation of Excel, C++, Python, and R, and slapping some duct tape on it
so the trader can use it before lunch time, then by god that's what you must
do. And there is such a macho attitude of "this is just how finance is" that
the company is usually _proud_ that it's like this, instead of recognizing
that it's the very definition of developer hell, and, more importantly, it is
totally not at all required or implied as a domain constraint of finance.
Instead of allowing traders to have beholden computation assistants, you could
just actually force traders to know how to do real programming. Or, you could
actually trust data scientists, statisticians, and other inference domain
experts who can program to also develop trading strategies. You can organize
teams around common tools, common analysis motifs, etc., and build with re-
use, modularity, and QA in mind, so that writing best-practices compliant,
tested software is not incompatible with meeting intense intra-day deadlines.

I wouldn't feel so much resentment of this sort of thing if it weren't for the
macho pride, the attitude that "this is just how finance is" \-- crappy hacks,
zero unit tests, slinging Excel sheets around with zero data provenance,
hacking everything onto 25-year-old legacy C++, allowing traders infinite
freedom to pick their computing tools (and letting them push the needless
headache of integrating them all onto someone else). It's something the
industry should be ashamed of and should be working exceptionally hard to
change. But it's not even admitted as a problem -- it's lauded as if it's
heroic. We don't need your wimpy best practices here, we just roll up our
sleeves and do whatever it takes to make the system work. It's almost by
definition a culture of mediocrity since the only definition of success is
whether the system as-is is making money -- very little thought is given to
the counterfactual money they are leaving on the table by not doing things in
a fundamentally better way. If a thing is good, it doesn't mean it's better.

Note: I was inspired to riff on this issue of crowded trading floors in these
jobs, but I'm speaking about the problem in general. I have no special
knowledge about this specific job or whether or to what extent these issues
manifest themselves just based on the post above. The trading-floor-because-
it's-how-you-learn thing is a dealbreaker for me personally, but it doesn't
mean it should be for anyone else.

~~~
auntienomen
Two comments:

1) First, while I know nothing about OP's firm, there are hedge funds where
the programmers are in charge. Such shops tend to have sane technology stacks,
sensible working hours, and pleasant (if intense) research environments.

2) Compensation for the quants at the funds I'm thinking tends to be quite
high. The quants make the key decisions and they know recipe for the secret
sauce, so they get the bonuses and the partnership slots. The risk-reward
profile at such funds is a heck of a lot better than the typical flameout
startup.

~~~
p4wnc6
I don't dispute the existence of such places. My claim is that it is extremely
rare, and in the majority of firms the lack of technology culture is not only
not seen as a problem but is enshrined in macho pride and insistence that the
lack of technology culture is indicative of some difficult constraints that
finance poses from a first principles point of view, constraints which weenie
technology culturalists can't stomach.

------
roncohen
Copenhagen, Denmark

Opbeat - The first ops platform for developers[0].

Work on solving problems so your fellow developers don't have to. Python, Go,
Ruby, Node + Cassandra & Postgres + AWS. Small, skilled, international team.
Wonderful problems.

We're looking for developers in infrastructure, web backend frontend and
Android. Get in contact: ron@opbeat.com

/Ron

CTO&PM

[0] [https://opbeat.com](https://opbeat.com)

------
nichol4s
Surfly - Amsterdam, The Netherlands -
[https://www.surfly.com](https://www.surfly.com) [ _VISA_ ]

We're looking for Javascript + Python engineers to work on the core of our
technology which goes far beyond regular web development. Our stack includes:
Redis, Varnish, Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx. We use Python, Javascript, C
and Lua.

What we offer:

    
    
      * Upto €65K + equity
      * Potentially become part of management
      * Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      * Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      * Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      * We'll help with VISA and relocation
      * We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
    
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

contact nicholas@surfly.com

------
bosky101
Join an ex-Yahoo/Salesforce/EventBrite/Microsoft/Box/Tesla team powering the
worlds "Help" button

Helpshift is hiring for several BizDev roles in San Francisco, CA.

There is nothing more powerful than a powerful idea whose time has come. if
you know someone looking for a break into the mobile-first startup in SF with
a global reach, @Helpshift may be the right fit. We work some of the biggest
gaming companies & mobile apps in the world. Small team & growing fast.

With 500M devices, you may already be on one of customers apps. Flipboard,
Microsoft Outlook, Wordpress, Clash of Clans, TinyCo, GREE, Glu, Scopely trust
Helpshift to power the help/faq/support experience on their mobile apps.

Help us scale past the billion devices mark and beyond, by talking to the
biggest mobile apps and companies in the world. Get in touch with tushar+hn at
helpshift.com

More open positions at
[https://www.helpshift.com/careers/](https://www.helpshift.com/careers/)

------
brianfleming
Twine Health - Senior Engineer, Full Time, Cambridge, MA

If you want to use your skills as a software engineer to help people get
healthier and revolutionize the healthcare industry please get in touch with
us:

Find out about our open positions:
[http://www.twinehealth.com/jobs/](http://www.twinehealth.com/jobs/)

Learn about our patient app:
[http://www.twinehealthapp.com/](http://www.twinehealthapp.com/)

What is Twine? (Marketing Speak):

Twine is a new class of digital health technology that delivers unparalleled
results in the delivery of chronic care (e.g., hypertension, diabetes and
obesity). The Platform, a set of apps and SaaS tools, allows for the co-
creation and tracking of personalized care plans that serve as common ground
for continuous collaboration between patients and their care team. These newly
empowered patients and effective care teams have been proven to deliver
improved outcomes, lower costs and increased patient satisfaction.

------
hooklogic
VISA Sr. UX Developer Ann Arbor, MI

Check out
[http://www.hooklogic.com/about/careers/](http://www.hooklogic.com/about/careers/)
to learn more about our products, company and culture and apply. Or email
resumes to abby.wilhelmi@hooklogic.com

QUALIFICATIONS Desired Skill Set:

• 5+ years continuous experience with UX Design and Development • Expertise in
HTML, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, bootstrap, angular, backbone and Web Services
• Strong educational background: Bachelor/Master degree in CS or other
technical/design degree • Good sense of design aesthetic and what makes a
fantastic user experience • Strong debugging and problem solving skills •
Disciplined approach to development, testing, and quality assurance

Preferred experience: • Responsive design & development • Professional
experience with high-scalability systems • Database Design and Administration,
SQL & T-SQL Query writing • Experience with C#, .NET, ASP.NET, WCF, SQL
Server, or Windows Services

------
grammr
PipelineDB (YC W14) | Systems Engineers and Frontend Engineers | San Francisco
| Full time | jobs@pipelinedb.com

We're on a mission to build a new type of database for a modern world in which
information is constantly moving, and moving fast. PipelineDB runs SQL queries
continuously on large volumes of streaming data, giving companies the
capability to easily develop scalable, realtime applications and services
using only a familiar SQL interface. No application code is required.

This inherently involves solving a lot of big problems, many of which are
novel. We’re looking for creative engineers who appreciate the value and
freedom of choosing their own projects, approaches, and working with other top
talent in a low distraction, streamlined work environment. Our small team has
backgrounds from Berkeley, MIT, Facebook, Locu and AdRoll, and we're all doing
exactly what we want to be doing: building a groundbreaking new product out of
thin air.

As an early stage engineer you'll ultimately own a very large part of the
product. Which part of the product you take charge of depends on where your
interests are, but there are several different potential areas of focus.
You'll be entrusted to make sound architectural decisions as well as implement
your vision effectively.

We are well funded by top investors including SV Angel, Susa Ventures, Data
Collective, Paul Buchheit, and more.

If you’ve been waiting for an opportunity like this, please send your resume
and a quick blurb about yourself to jobs@pipelinedb.com.

Benefits:

* Full medical/dental/vision insurance

* No set work hours--work when you feel smart

* Choose your own setup

* No vacation policy other than that it is strongly encouraged

* Large equity ownership

------
rajdottoday
YUMIST.com - Delhi, India

Yumist is a full-stack, on-demand comfort food tech startup currently
operating in Gurgaon. We own the food production, delivery logistics, on-
ground operations and all tech and design is in-house too. Raised a $1MM seed
round earlier:
[http://bit.ly/YumistSeedRoundET](http://bit.ly/YumistSeedRoundET)

Now hiring in these two profiles:

#1 ANDROID DEVELOPER - Full time in Delhi, India. Salary: INR500K – INR1000K
with up to 0.3% Equity. Strong experience required in OO design, JAVA (J2EE /
J2ME), RESTful APIs, Android SDK and Eclipse. Knowledge of MySQL and Google
Location APIs is a plus.

#2 BACKEND ENGINEER - Full time in Delhi, India. Salary: INR400K – INR800K
with up to 0.3% Equity. Strong experience required in PHP, RDBMS technologies,
RESTful APIs, Google location APIs.

We're also hiring Entrepreneurs in Residence and Finance Executives.

To apply, go to [http://bit.ly/YumistJob](http://bit.ly/YumistJob) or email
raj at yumist dot com.

------
jjongejan
HotelTonight | San Francisco, CA | Full-time Backend/Frontend, Mobile, QA &
Data Engineers and more! | wwww.hoteltonight.com

About us: We build the world’s best mobile apps for booking last-minute hotels
at great prices around the world.

What We're Looking For: Experience in any of the above areas working on
sophisticated mobile & web apps at scale. You've built or QA'd an app,
released it to the app store, and it looks really beautiful. Users love it!
Or, you've architected a large external-facing Rails app & solved some tough
problems. Or, you love everything about data, have built a data warehouse and
dream about analytics.

What We Offer: A great company culture working alongside a talented team &
leadership, a killer office environment with a ton of perks, work-life
balance, and all the normal comp, pre-IPO stocks, and benefits.

Learn more about our jobs here:
[https://www.hoteltonight.com/jobs/](https://www.hoteltonight.com/jobs/)

------
hughstephens
Dialogue Group | [http://dialoguegroup.com.au](http://dialoguegroup.com.au)
Melbourne, Australia | Full-stack JS dev, Fulltime REMOTE OK

Dialogue Group is hiring a jnr/mid NodeJS fullstack developer. Love MEAN, but
you're a nice person? You'll enjoy this role.

We build awesome stuff that helps people have conversations. Current projects
you'd be working on are in the HR/forms space, and healthcare/communications
space. Experience with building massive forms and/or protocols like XMPP a
plus.

Super flexible for the right candidate, remote totally 100% OK, even
encouraged (unless you're in Melbourne, Australia). You need to have a few
hours overlap with our timezone (+11) though, as not everything can be done
asynchronously (haha terrible NodeJS joke).

More details and apply:
[https://dialoguegroup.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hm3m/](https://dialoguegroup.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hm3m/)

------
okhudeira
Pangea Payments - Chicago, IL 60654 - Full Time

[http://gopangea.com](http://gopangea.com)

\-------------------------------------------------------

DevOps/SysAdmin

Job Description at [https://gopangea.com/jobs/devops-
engineer.html](https://gopangea.com/jobs/devops-engineer.html)

Pangea is an emerging payments company that is developing an innovative value
transfer system that leverages retail, mobile and web connectivity to address
the high costs and lack of transparency in the money remittance space. We aim
to empower the 2.5 billion global underbanked community that have limited
access to basic financial services. Pangea is 1 of 8 companies selected for
the inaugural class of the Impact Engine, a venture accelerator led by Chuck
Templeton, the founder of OpenTable (NASDAQ: OPEN) with guidance from world-
class mentors and entrepreneurs. We're located at 1871, the entrepreneurial
center at the Merchandise Mart.

------
archonjobs
Toronto, Canada - Archon Systems - C# Developer (Mobile / Xamarin) - Full Time

We're a profitable Toronto startup looking for an intermediate C# developer
with a passion for mobile. You will be the primary developer working on new
mobile apps, writing C# code that works on both Android and iOS using Xamarin.

Our company is tight-knit and full of smart people. We build software to help
small businesses and we care a lot about both our customers and employees.
Most of the time we work in the office Mondays and Wednesdays, then work from
home the other days. More about that here:
[http://www.archonsystems.com/devblog/2013/09/19/open-
offices...](http://www.archonsystems.com/devblog/2013/09/19/open-offices-
private-offices-heres-a-third-option/)

Full job description here:
[http://www.archonsystems.com/career.html](http://www.archonsystems.com/career.html)

------
bostik
Smarkets, London. Sorry, no remote.

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. A small, agile, and fast-growing
team, who just broke £1 billion in lifetime trades on our platform.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around version control, configuration management
and automated testing. We can, and do, deploy to production several times a
day.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
esalazar
Dot & BO - dotandbo.com - Full Time, San Francisco We are looking to fill
several engineering positions.

See all Eng Positions Here:
[http://www.dotandbo.com/careers/engineering](http://www.dotandbo.com/careers/engineering)

Email Inquires to: careers at dotandbo dot com

About US

Dot & Bo is a new kind of furniture shopping experience that combines the
personalized advice of an interior decorator with the entertainment experience
of watching your favorite home design television show. We tell stories using
curated design collections, and we're quickly becoming one of the top places
for discovering and buying things you love for your home.

Based in San Francisco’s Design District, our team is passionate about
delivering a customer experience that’s engaging, accessible, and fun. We’re
collaborative, creative, and we like each other a lot. We work hard at what we
do, but break regularly for happy hours, bowling nights, and inspiring guest
speakers. We’re led by an experienced team and are backed by some of the top
venture firms and entrepreneurs in the world.

We’ve experienced incredible growth since launching in January of 2013, and we
are just getting started. Join us and be a part of our next chapter.

WHAT WE OFFER

Exciting opportunities for advancements for superstar performers \- High level
of responsibilities from day one \- A refreshingly fun work environment \-
Surrounded by design and totally cool furniture \- Opportunity to participate
in the growth stage of a startup’s development \- Generous merchandise
discounts \- This position pays a competitive salary and benefits including
paid vacation, health insurance, stock options, product discounts and is
conveniently located in San Francisco's Design District in Potrero Hill.

------
dustincoates
New York, NY or Remote

Senior Full Stack Engineer | General Assembly

We're a new kind of education company teaching people who either want to level
up in their career or make a career change in tech, business, and design. In
the two years I've been here, the development team has become a tight-knit,
get stuff done team with a seriously good work-life balance.

The position details:

\- You have 3-5 years of experience as a mid to senior level engineer

\- You're used to working with Rails & Ruby and you have advanced experience
building RESTful web services & APIs

\- You have experience working with a variety of languages, with a strong
grasp of their pros & cons

\- You're a kind & respectful person, invested in contributing to a wonderful
team culture (bullies & big egos strictly not allowed)

\- You are occasionally enthusiastic to the point of being profoundly uncool

\- You get insanely excited by at least 1 thing that has absolutely nothing to
do with computers

Some other things that would be really nice to have ...

\- Strong front-end development skills

\- Experience designing service-oriented architecture

\- Web operations or system administration experience

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly ([http://parse.ly](http://parse.ly)) - Fully Remote - Full-Time

Parse.ly has built a real-time content measurement layer for the entire web.

Parse.ly's analytics platform helps digital storytellers at some of the web's
best sites, such as Arstechnica, New Yorker, The Atlantic, The Next Web, and
many more. In total, our analytics backend system needs to handle over 10
billion monthly page views from 400 million monthly unique visitors.

Our entire stack is in Python, and our team has innovated in areas related to
real-time analytics, building some of the best open source tools for working
with modern stream processing technologies like Apache Kafka and Storm.

Our UX/design team has also built one of the best-looking dashboards on the
planet, using AngularJS and d3.js.

Some blog posts about our technology:

\- The Magical Time Series Backend Behind Parse.ly Analytics =>
[http://blog.parsely.com/post/1633/mage/](http://blog.parsely.com/post/1633/mage/)

\- Lucene: The Good Parts =>
[http://blog.parsely.com/post/1691/lucene/](http://blog.parsely.com/post/1691/lucene/)

\- Whatever It Takes: Building Elegant, Beautiful, and Timely Data Digests =>
[http://blog.parsely.com/post/46/whatever-it-
takes/](http://blog.parsely.com/post/46/whatever-it-takes/)

We are hiring a backend engineer and a UX engineer, with the only requirement
being some experience in Python/Javascript. Apply via work@parsely.com (CV,
github link, 1 paragraph intro), and make sure to mention this HN post!

~~~
reinhardt
Remote anywhere or US only?

~~~
pixelmonkey
Anywhere but a preference for US EST timezone or plus/minus 2 hours.

------
muloka
Conyers Dill & Pearman -
[http://www.conyersdill.com/](http://www.conyersdill.com/) \- Hamilton,
Bermuda

Senior Applications Developer - VISA

You'll be part of a small distributed team of experienced developers who work
on a global application. You'll correspond with team members and other
departments, provide level 2 customer support, and develop maintainable code
and documentation.

## Who are you?

\- 6+ years of industry experience in building web apps

\- Solid grasp of object-oriented programming, automated software testing,
databases, development, version control, and testing methodologies

\- Experience developing with web frameworks - with Ruby on Rails a plus

\- Interested in working across the software stack: Adobe Coldfusion, Ruby on
Rails, JavaScript/CoffeeScript, Microsoft SQL Server, Informix, etc.

\- Comfortable with iterative and incremental development, experience with
Agile preferred

\- Take smart risks and champion new ideas

\- Ability to work with others who are remotely located

\- Highly motivated, driven self-starter and reliable

\- Willing to help your teammates, share your knowledge with them, and learn
from them

\- Ability to explain complex technical problems to non-technical people
within the company

## Bonus

\- Work on open source projects. Have a GitHub profile?

\- Experience working in a multinational corporate environment

\- Knowledge of corporate secretarial duties or legal services

\- Familiar with Atlassian tools, Crystal Reports, and/or Jenkins CI

Contact the HR department careers@conyersdill.com

No recruiters, please.

------
durand7
NationBuilder is an online Community Organizing System built by a world-class
team dedicated to empowering a new generation of leaders and creators with the
tools they need to create a new world.

We’re currently hiring great software developers to join our team in Los
Angeles. We will relocate folks, so if you’ve ever wanted to live in LA, this
is probably the best opportunity you’ll get. (And if you never considered
living in LA we’ll convince you that it’s the greatest city to live in.)

Our tech stack is primarily Ruby on Rails along with some Ruby and Golang
services utilizing PostgreSQL and MongoDB. Managed by Puppet.

Job description at
[http://nationbuilder.com/software_developer](http://nationbuilder.com/software_developer)
Apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/nationbuilder/7bfa5b81-ae69-46c7-94d6-...](https://jobs.lever.co/nationbuilder/7bfa5b81-ae69-46c7-94d6-93c54fd459c8/apply)

------
mirrorinc
Mirror Inc | San Francisco, CA | Product Designer, Frontend Web, Desktop App
Qt, Desktop App C++ | [https://angel.co/mirror/](https://angel.co/mirror/)

Mirror is a smart contracts platform. We are leveraging blockchain technology
to provide hedging and risk management tools that are more accessible,
affordable, and globally available than their contemporary counterparts, and
with minimized counterparty and clearing risk. Our vision is to realize the
promise of the Bitcoin blockchain as a global, decentralized,
cryptographically-assured fiduciary system. Headquartered in San Francisco, we
are making peer-to-peer contracts, available to everyone everywhere.

We are looking for a few developers with experience in high-assurance mission-
critical software engineering, and an inspired designer to help us create web,
desktop, and mobile client GUIs that dynamically educate, instruct, and please
users as they explore and interact with them.

Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/mirror/46e73d54-34c7-4f89-bcd6-fa18ff0...](https://jobs.lever.co/mirror/46e73d54-34c7-4f89-bcd6-fa18ff0a0ae4)

Interface Engineer (Qt):
[https://jobs.lever.co/mirror/6297ad3d-fcd6-4f6e-9151-366a63e...](https://jobs.lever.co/mirror/6297ad3d-fcd6-4f6e-9151-366a63e11815)

Interface Engineer (Web):
[https://jobs.lever.co/mirror/142b5e26-e2a5-454e-8fb3-6c36923...](https://jobs.lever.co/mirror/142b5e26-e2a5-454e-8fb3-6c36923ab3fe)

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/mirror/446a095e-1eb6-44c0-bedb-887d01d...](https://jobs.lever.co/mirror/446a095e-1eb6-44c0-bedb-887d01d82951)

------
itrademrkts
Los Angeles, CA - (mt) Media Temple is hiring a Solutions Architect for our
Cloud Services team. This is a Full Time onsite position. No Interns, Remote,
or Visa Sponsorships for this opporutnity.

As a Solutions Architect on the Cloud Services team you will have an
opportunity to get involved on the ground floor of an exciting new business
line launching at Media Temple. You'll be architecting and implementing
cutting-edge solutions for Media Temple and for our customers as we build out
systems on the AWS platform. You will be a key member of a team of Media
Temple's best and brightest cloud thought leaders, and you will have the rare
opportunity to put your personal stamp on a new business line that is going to
give Media Temple a strategic advantage in the marketplace.

To learn more, please follow this link:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNoA0fwv&s=LinkedIn](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNoA0fwv&s=LinkedIn)

------
alpha_ori
SwiftStack - [http://swiftstack.com](http://swiftstack.com) \- San Francisco,
CA

We create large-scale object storage systems based on OpenStack Swift. We help
companies who need to store massive amounts of data to do so easily, safely,
and cheaply in their own data centers. We’re committed to open-source;
everything we put into Swift we push upstream. We also develop a valuable
proprietary orchestration system that’s our core revenue driver.

Reach out to us if you have any of the following:

    
    
      * Experience writing high-performance server software (Python/C/C++/Go)
      * A deep and abiding interest in distributed (storage) systems 
      * Vision that simplifies complex user workflows  (front end/UI/UX)
    

Apply at
[http://swiftstack.workable.com/jobs/27475](http://swiftstack.workable.com/jobs/27475),
or email jobs@swiftstack.com if you have questions.

------
romanminkin
SecurityScorecard | Front-End Lead | Full-time | NYC |
[http://securityscorecard.com](http://securityscorecard.com)

SecurityScorecard is a continuous, non-intrusive threatscape benchmarking
enterprise platform. As any SaaS platform we have UI representation layer. No
matter how complex our back-end is we provide lean and lightweight User
Experience solution to our end users.

Required Qualifications:

\- UI development experience

\- Solid software engineering understanding that goes beyond just the
representation layer

\- Expert-level knowledge of JavaScript (prototypical inheritance, scope,
sync/async, control flow, closures, etc.)

\- Experience with Node.js / io.js

\- Master in front end technologies such as HTML5, CSS3, jQuery, Angular.js,
React.js

\- IT security experience is a big plus

_________________________________________________________________

Apply Here:
[http://jobs.sequoiacap.com/jobdetail.php?jobid=347514](http://jobs.sequoiacap.com/jobdetail.php?jobid=347514)

_________________________________________________________________

------
jakecadams
Branch Metrics - [http://branch.io](http://branch.io) \- Palo Alto, CA - FULL
TIME

Awesome team helping apps grow through seamless referrals, sharing and deep
linking across install. A lot of fun, scaling challenges, great stack, tons of
opportunities to contribute to open source. [http://stackshare.io/branch-
metrics/branch-metrics](http://stackshare.io/branch-metrics/branch-metrics)

[https://branch.io/jobs/senior-frontend-js-
engineer/](https://branch.io/jobs/senior-frontend-js-engineer/)

[https://branch.io/jobs/senior-java-developer/](https://branch.io/jobs/senior-
java-developer/)

[https://branch.io/jobs/mobile-integration-
engineer/](https://branch.io/jobs/mobile-integration-engineer/)

------
blueJ
Sunquest - Seattle, WA

We're hiring developers to work on healthcare software as part of our two-
pizza-sized Scrum team. We are the Seattle outpost of a large company
headquartered in another state. We enjoy the freedom and autonomy of a startup
but also have actual benefits and financial stability. We work hard for
aggressive deadlines but we also believe in work-family balance for real (half
of us have kids) and we have a good gender balance on the team. Ideally you
have C#/DevExpress experience, but what's more important is the ability to
work collaboratively. We're all in one team room so we work closely together,
literally.

To apply on the official company website:
[http://www.sunquestinfo.com/careers/job-
opportunities](http://www.sunquestinfo.com/careers/job-opportunities) (Select
Jobs by Location, then Seattle)

If you have questions for the team, I'm the scrum master:
jina.chan@sunquestinfo.com

------
ravenkat
Zenefits: (zenefits.com).(VISA) Software Engineers - San Francisco CA,
Vancouver Canada.

Hottest startup of the year 2014.
[http://onforb.es/1IoK3aU](http://onforb.es/1IoK3aU)

Zenefits was founded ~2 years ago with the mission of re-defining the HR
software space and giving it away for free. We have seen the hyper-growth like
no one has ever seen in the industry. David Sacks (one of the paypal mafia and
founder of Yammer) who saw the hyper-growth joined us as COO 3 months back.
Even with this hyper-growth, We have penetrated only 0.1% of the market and so
our journey is 0.1% finished.

Who are we? We are a group of 50 kick ass software engineers which includes
Engineers from Facebook, Google and founders of various startups, solving
problems which no one has ever dare to look into. We are looking to more than
triple our engineers this year and we're looking for highly passionate
engineers who can own the product from Day 1 and ship it to the world. We
rapidly iterate and roll out new code every day.

We offer highly competitive salary and meaningful equity which is going to be
worth a lot.

If you would like to talk with us, please apply online here:
[http://grnh.se/71a8xs](http://grnh.se/71a8xs)

Press:
[https://www.google.com/#safe=off&q=zenefits](https://www.google.com/#safe=off&q=zenefits)
Investors:
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/zenefits](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/zenefits)
Some random posts from medium: [https://medium.com/@stephenjcho/how-zenefits-
gets-to-ipo-in-...](https://medium.com/@stephenjcho/how-zenefits-gets-to-ipo-
in-2016-9b866d24e31f)

~~~
mascot6699
@ravenkat I got an email from Ian for Mission Control Engineer role but then
no one followed up

------
hooklogic
HookLogic Sr. Software Engineer - Platform New York, NY VISA

Email resumes/questions to: abby.wilhelmi@hooklogic.com

Skills: C#, .NET, Java, AWS, IIS, SQL, OOP, SOA, REST, Web Services,
Architecture, Design Patterns

HookLogic Engineering develops proprietary software platforms used by the
world’s largest e-commerce retailers. Our team is full of individuals who
continually improve their command of object-oriented languages, frameworks,
and distributed computing to ensure that they–and the company–stay in the
lead. Our systems are built with C#, RESTful services, jQuery, SQL Server,
Hadoop, Hive and more. As a Platform Engineer, you’ll employ your skills on a
daily basis to design and build testable, maintainable, and scalable
applications and services to meet evolving business needs. You will be
intellectually rigorous while thinking iteratively. Your work will directly
shape and build our architecture to ultimately deliver systems that stand up
to unpredictable environments at massive scale.

------
noahbrier
New York, NY & SF. Full time. We're looking for jr & sr python engineers, jr &
sr frontend (js/backbone) engineers + jr. & sr. android & iOS engineers.

As you can tell from the job openings, Percolate is a very quickly growing
SaaS company in NYC. We are building The System of Record for marketing: A
platform that helps companies manage all their marketing workflows from
planning and strategy through creative development, production, and
distribution. We've raised $35 million from Sequoia, GGV, and First Round
Capital amongst others. We're looking for backend (all levels), frontend
engineers (we run backbone.js alongside our RESTful API), mobile (iOS +
android) and infrastructure/devsops (cfengine + AWS).

Here's thirteen reasons why you should come work here: (1) Our goal is to
build the best engineering team in NYC (2) Every employee gets salary + equity
(3) As we get bigger, you will be able to focus on what you are good at (4) We
are all different and we love it (5) GPL compliant company (6) You choose your
workstation (7) You choose your tools (8) No worries, free your mind: NY
salary + medical + dental (9) No vacation policy (we don't count the # of days
you take in a year) (10) Company invests in you: Fly to PyCon and other
conferences (11) We prefer quality over quantity: Focus on clean code and test
coverage (12) Your voice will be heard (13) We have a cold-brew coffee keg
year round

Lots more info about us at our new about pages:
[http://percolate.com/about](http://percolate.com/about) If you're interested
email us at jobs@percolate.com or apply at
[http://percolate.com/about/jobs/](http://percolate.com/about/jobs/)

If you have any questions you can email me (I'm co-founder and CEO) directly
at noah@percolate.com. Thanks.

------
guepe
Synopsys - Marlboro MA (Boston area) - Full time | Intern - C++ routing tool -
New graduate / Master degree

Not typical employer on HN, but since I am a long-time reader, I suppose some
readers may be interested.

The ZeBu [1] backend team, working on compiler for the ZeBu emulator, is
expanding fast. The routing team is looking for people excited by challenges:
routing is NP-hard, and performance is king. Improving routing quality and
compile time by proposing new ideas, implementing them, constitutes the bulk
of the work.

We are looking for people with creativity, very strong in algorithms and data-
structures, excellent communication skills (team is global). Previous
knowledge of routing a bonus. Relocation required.

Email in my profile.

[1] [http://www.synopsys.com/Tools/Verification/hardware-
verifica...](http://www.synopsys.com/Tools/Verification/hardware-
verification/emulation/Pages/default.aspx)

------
bjl47
Hi-Art | Various Full-Time Engineering | New York City (USA)

Hiring for CTO, Backend Engineer, and iOS Engineer

Hi-Art is a New York based app company (backed by a multi-billion dollar fund)
that focuses on the intersection of art and messaging based communication. Our
app features emoji / stickers by prominent artists, musicians, films, and
sports teams, culturally influential both in the US and internationally,
including Cam’ron, Kid Ink, Verne Troyer, the Misfits, Ghostface Killah, Jason
Derulo, and Todd James. Hi-Art has been featured in 50 publications including
MTV, Pitchfork, Venturebeat, and Wired. In addition, we partner with global
messaging apps.

Broad Needs: \- Should move comfortably between scripting languages (Python,
Ruby, PHP, Go) \- Solid understanding of and experience with Document Oriented
Databases specifically MongoDB \- Firm understanding of Objective-C and/or
Swift (iOS) \- Experience with Heroku and AWS \- Git Experience

Compensation: \- Competitive Salary and equity

Contact: Email brian@hi-art.me

-Brian, Co-Founder

------
AngelaN
Airphrame -- San Francisco, CA

Drone startup hiring full stack web developer.

We’re looking to hire a Full-Stack software engineer with solid foundational
programming skills and at least 4 years professional experience and has built
several large web apps using different front end frameworks.

\--Interesting Technology-- Scala Backend. Technologies include http4s, Slick,
Postgres, PostGIS With a preference for statically typed languages front end.
(ie. typescript) AWS skills a plus. Linux System Admin a plus. Devops skills a
plus.

\--Interesting Business-- At Airphrame, www.airphrame.com, Our goal is to
deploy a fleet of fleet of flying robots, potentially 10,000’s across the
world, that are constantly updating geophysical data (such as 3D point cloud
sets) for mapping platforms, environmental & civil engineers, and other
business who can utilize such data. We’ve been in business 3 years, have
recently raised 5M serA, and have paying customers who love us. In the
present, our data is invaluable to maintaining utilities infrastructure (dams,
powerlines, highways, rail, etc). In the future, robots (for delivery, cars,
etc) will depend on good mapping data to navigate the physical world - and we
will be an essential part of that.

\--Interesting People/Place-- We’re a small and highly skilled group who
prefers working with top talent than at a big company. Founded by three
engineers: Mechatronics, Unmanned Systems, and Software, you’d be in the first
10 employees. We have a young environment with offices in MidMarket SF and a
robotics laboratory (aka adult treehouse) in Oakland.

APPLICATION PROCESS Please send an email to: jobs at airphrame.com, subject:
[Position Name] Please include github account or code samples

Career Page:
[http://www.airphrame.com/careers/](http://www.airphrame.com/careers/)

------
pcai
Privy.com - Boston - Full Time - Frontend/Backend/Full-Stack Developers

Privy helps retailers drive & measure online-to-offline sales in real-time.
We're looking for an experienced engineer who wants to contribute to a
seasoned engineering team.

Our stack: Javascript, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Backbone.js, Heroku, Elastic
Search

Qualifications:

• B.S. or M.S. in Computer Science or equivalent experience, and at least 2
years experience in professional software development.

• You've shipped readable, modular, reusable code to users.

• Deep understanding of web application architecture and computer science
principles.

• Mastery of at least one programming language (Ruby/Python/JavaScript a
plus).

• You communicate ideas clearly, and write intelligently.

• You're an independent self-starter who can take an ambiguous idea from
whiteboard to running in production.

more details here: [https://angel.co/privy/jobs/10415-rails-developer-full-
stack](https://angel.co/privy/jobs/10415-rails-developer-full-stack)

------
sanguinerane
Thanx | San Francisco, CA | Series A, Sequoia Capital |
[https://www.thanx.com/jobs](https://www.thanx.com/jobs)

What is Thanx? Thanx helps merchants identify, reward, and retain their best
customers. Launched in 2012, Thanx evolves the traditional customer loyalty
program which is plagued with high integration costs for business owners and
massive customer fatigue (think punchcards and plastic loyalty cards). Thanx
makes the experience effortless for merchants and consumers alike. For
consumers, earning rewards at their favorite merchants is as easy as paying as
usual – gone are the hassles of check-ins, loyalty cards, or any added steps
at checkout. Through Thanx, merchants can easily build personal relationships
with their best customers – no point-of-sale integration or additional
hardware required – taking advantage of automated retention marketing
campaigns powered by Thanx. On average, Thanx merchants generate 30% increases
in revenue from existing customers and experience drastically improved
customer satisfaction. Backed by A-list venture firms Sequoia Capital and
SoftTech VC, Thanx powers retention marketing for multi-location merchants
across the United States. Over $15B in loyalty rewards were given out last
year. Thanx brings a new, measurable and data-driven approach to a massive
market that is waiting to be revolutionized.

Roles? Entry-level sales candidates! We're looking to expand the sales team at
Thanx, as we've been growing a ton and recently raised our Series A with
Sequoia Capital. We also just hired an excellent head of sales (he was one of
the first hires at Groupon), who will be a great mentor to somebody looking to
establish a career in sales.

How to apply? [http://thanx.theresumator.com/apply/tSwBTN/Sales-
Development...](http://thanx.theresumator.com/apply/tSwBTN/Sales-
Development.html)

------
mrbird
REDWOOD CITY, CA

NO REMOTE, BUT WE DO OFFER RELOCATION AND VISA SPONSORSHIP

tl;dr - We’re profitable, pride ourselves on a supportive company culture, and
hiring across the board. EdTech.

Course Hero is looking for engineers who can hit the ground running in a
variety of roles:

Full-stack web

iOS

MVC Expert

Performance

We’re also hiring in product and marketing.

Our team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're looking for
someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and iterate quickly.
Each engineer has a role in building Course Hero's architecture and will have
the opportunity to touch all parts of the stack. Our projects are big but our
team is small, so you’ll see projects from start to finish, working closely
with product managers and designers to ensure successful results.

Our company culture is very open, flat, and transparent. We succeed and learn
together. Our office is very comfortable, has a lot of natural light, and
great amenities like a gym and walking trails onsite. We’ve tried hard to make
this a pleasant and inspiring place to do creative work.

Most importantly, we seek to hire individuals whose personality, integrity and
passion for our business make our team better as a whole. We’re growing fast,
profitable (yes, it’s true!), and looking for another core team member to push
us toward the future.

For mobile, we’re focused on iOS for now. Our web stack is LAMP (Symfony/PHP)
+ jQuery and AngularJS, but we’re open to people with all kinds of experience.

[https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/](https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/)

Please email: jobs@coursehero.com (and put “Hacker News” in the subject)

------
Braintree_Kyle
San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Generalists & Android Engineers
www.braintreepayments.com - kyle.barbato@braintreepayments.com

We’re polygots. We write most of our software in Ruby but don’t confine
ourselves to using a single programming language. We use the best tool for
whatever task is at hand. We pair program. We like object oriented
programming. We test, obsessively. When we say we’re an agile software
development environment, we mean it. We’re pragmatic, not dogmatic, and we
value our people.

Take a look at some of our blog posts to see some of the problems we face:

[http://www.braintreepayments.com/inside-braintree/how-we-
bui...](http://www.braintreepayments.com/inside-braintree/how-we-built-the-
software-that-processes-billions-in-payments)

Take a peek at some of the code we have on github:
[https://github.com/braintree](https://github.com/braintree)

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Machine Learning, Ops, iOS, Android,
Design | No Remote, No Visa, No Internships

Imgur is the largest image community on the web, clocking in at over 60
billion page views per month! We have a small engineering team, so each
engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a massive scale. Some parts
of our tech stack include PHP, Go, JavaScript, Redis, Memcached, Hbase, MySQL,
and Hadoop. Come join us and build tools like
[http://imgur.com/play](http://imgur.com/play) &&
[http://imgur.com/collab](http://imgur.com/collab)

Interested? Check out our open positions!
[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs) If you have any questions about
the open positions or want to know what it's like to work at Imgur feel free
to e-mail me at max@you know where.com

------
exizt88
Genestack - www.genestack.com - UK/Russia - Software Engineers - Fulltime

We provide a format-free, web-based platform for bioinformatics research. Work
with us on changing how bioinformatics applications are built.

BIOINFORMATICS APPLICATIONS DEVELOPER (St. Petersburg, Russia)

We are looking for someone to write modules for working with biological data
types, and to develop bioinformatics applications on the Genestack platform.
This will include being part of a team developing data visualisation apps,
working with diverse file formats used by biologists and bioinformaticians
today, writing data processing and analysis scripts. Complexity and diversity
of tasks will depend on your skills and wishes.

Requirements:

\- Java and Javascript (at least one of the two should be above average);

\- an interest in working with biological data and applications;

\- good knowledge of technical English.

Contact us at jobs@genestack.com

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER (Cambridge, UK or St. Petersburg, Russia)

We are looking for talented engineers for key roles in building our cloud
genomics OS. What you will be doing depends on your background and interests.
There are challenges in diverse areas:

\- design and development of APIs for working with genomic data (Java);

\- development of compute-intensive bioinformatics applications (Python, R,
C/C++);

\- research and implementation of optimised (time, I/O) means of data storage;

\- scheduling and control of jobs in cluster environments (AWS and others);

\- and many others.

There is no requirement to know biology/bioinformatics, but being curious and
willing to learn new things is a must.

Contact us at jobs@genestack.com

------
rahilsondhi
Instacart - San Francisco, CA (VISA)

Instacart is building the best way for people anywhere in the world to shop
for groceries. Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an
experience for our customers that is absolutely magical. We are funded by
renowned investors like Sequoia Capital, Andreessen Horowitz, Khosla Ventures,
SV Angel, and Y Combinator. We raised our $210M Series C three months ago and
we are growing like crazy. It's a fun time to join - I'm loving every day.

[https://www.instacart.com/jobs/engineering](https://www.instacart.com/jobs/engineering)

    
    
      Senior Software Engineer
      Data Analyst - Product
      Data Scientist
      Senior Android Engineer
      Senior iOS Engineer
      Senior Product Manager
      Site Reliability Engineer
    

If you're interested in joining the team or just want to chat about what it's
like to work here, email me at rahil@instacart.com.

Thanks for reading!

------
jn
ServiceFrame - Dublin, Ireland - Full Stack Software Engineer

ServiceFrame improves the quality of outsourcing relationships. Outsourcing
brings together two organisations in an unusual alliance to deliver a set of
services. Objectives are misaligned, cultures and sometimes languages differ.
Until now, this has resulted in fractured communication between the two
organisations, and eventually in failure. ServiceFrame establishes clear and
consistent communication between the two organisations, better control for the
customer, better margins for the supplier and a higher success rate for both.

We're looking for full stack product developers; people who are as happy
designing and implementing new UI features as they are building out
distributed data integration systems in AWS. Self-starters who can own the
development of features from day one. People who are passionate about quality
and can deliver. People who are brave enough to fight their corner and big
enough to know when they are wrong. People who like to put themselves in our
customers shoes and who are able to think big. People who are innovative and
also able to simplify.

We currently use technologies like C#, CoffeeScript, io.js, Docker, AWS,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Handlebars, Stylus. We believe in functional programming,
SOLID principles, DRY, testing, continuous deployment, REST. We don't care if
you know our specific stack already: the right kind of developer will pick it
up quickly, and show us how we can improve it (Haskell, React and etcd would
be easy sells, for example). Our development process relies heavily on GitHub,
Slack and emoji.

More information at [https://jobs.github.com/positions/d891f6da-
ce4b-11e4-9534-f8...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/d891f6da-
ce4b-11e4-9534-f8ce52ee04c3)

If you're interested, contact us with your CV and cover letter at
info@serviceframe.com

------
scottporad
Do you like DOGS?!?!

If so, check out [http://jobs.rover.com](http://jobs.rover.com).

You'll love working with us.

------
eywu
Edmunds.com »
[http://www.edmunds.com/about/jobs/](http://www.edmunds.com/about/jobs/) »
Santa Monica, CA

We're an industry leader in the automotive space building out an interesting
tech stack.

I'm the hiring manager for our Growth / Acquistion side of the house

=== Technical SEO Manager ([http://goo.gl/y2Ud26](http://goo.gl/y2Ud26)) ===
Director, Paid Acquisition ([http://goo.gl/9BesSw](http://goo.gl/9BesSw))

But we've also got some cool Data Scientist and Machine Learning roles

=== Data Scientist ([http://goo.gl/345QXu](http://goo.gl/345QXu)) === Sr.
Engineer, Big Data ([http://goo.gl/9Eb111](http://goo.gl/9Eb111))

If you're interested, feel free to apply online, or even email me » Eric Wu
(ewu@edmunds.com)

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy: [http://locusenergy.com/](http://locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build software to monitor, analyze and manage the
performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a mature
startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its parts. Our
organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
write a failing test before fixing a bug. You are thoughtful, curious and ask
questions when you don’t understand. You take ownership of your
responsibilities and see them through to the entire development lifecycle from
design to maintenance.

Perks:

\- Conveniently located in downtown SF, a few minutes' walk from Montgomery St
station

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Health insurance, 401k

\- Fruit, snacks. Bagels and lunch each provided 1x a week.

\- A spacious new office complete with a living room couch, big screen TV, PS3
and darts.

We are looking for both frontend and backend engineers that are familiar with
any combination of Java, Scala, Python, JavaScript (especially Ember, Angular
or Backbone), and MySQL. For more details, head here:
[http://locusenergy.com/company/careers/](http://locusenergy.com/company/careers/).

------
DanF_Priori
Priori Legal | Full-time | New York, NY | Full-stack Ruby/Angular Developers

Priori Legal ([https://www.priorilegal.com](https://www.priorilegal.com)) is
looking for a full-stack developer to join our team. This is an opportunity to
work on a small, passionate, and collaborative team seeking to innovate and
disrupt how people find, retain, pay for, and track legal services. We're
creating an exclusive, vetted network of lawyers offering rates not available
on the open market. We also handling scheduling, billing and invoicing.

Our site is built in Ruby on Rails and Angular.js. You'd be joining a
development team that consists of 3 developers and 1 designer.

Send your resume to dan.fischer@priorilegal.com

or

Apply via [https://angel.co/priori-legal/jobs](https://angel.co/priori-
legal/jobs)

In addition to developer positions we are also hiring for Director of Sales
and Director of Growth roles.

------
dudemcbacon
DevOps Engineer @ Northwest Evaluation Association -- Local in Portland, OR
[$90k - $105k]

We're a non-profit partnering to help children become better learners. Our
main platform is a stack of web applications written in a variety of languages
ranging from Java, Node.js, and Clojure.

Looking for new engineers to help us bridge the gap between the development
side of the house and the operation side of the house. Engineers are directly
integrated into a Scrum team supporting development activities, operations,
and the deployment of applications.

Experience writing automation with Puppet, Ruby, or other tools is extremely
desirable.

Formal job description and application form are available here:
[https://nwea.hodesiq.com/jobs/default.aspx?JobID=4960435](https://nwea.hodesiq.com/jobs/default.aspx?JobID=4960435)

Feel free to e-mail me directly with any questions: brandon.burnett@nwea.org.
We're still on the hunt for two more candidates.

------
khc
Stealth mode storage startup - San Francisco, CA

We are looking for backend and frontend engineers and an outbound product
person to solve Petabytes-scale storage problems. We are currently a team of 3
including 2 technical founders who've worked at successful startups.

Email jobs@bouncestorage.com with your github profile if storage and
distribution systems are your things!

------
cj
Position: Full stack engineer (Backbone / Node.js)

Location: SF / NYC (will help w/ relocation)

Company: Localize.js ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/)).
We're a fast growing, engineering-focussed company building tools to simplify
website localization and translation. We're redefining how companies localize
web applications.

You'll have control over large parts of our product and can meaningfully
impact our direction. You'll receive a huge equity grant alongside of a
competitive salary with full benefits.

Apply: Email jobs@localizejs.com

________

We're looking for engineers who really shine in two or more of these areas:

— Experience with our stack (Node.js, Backbone.js, MongoDB, Redis, AWS,
Handlebars, Less)

— Familiar with native browser APIs (ability to interact with DOM w/o jQuery)

— Understanding of MVC patterns

— Basic UI design skills

— Experience with early stage companies or building products from the ground
up

— Interested or experienced in marketing, distribution, sales

— Fast learner, autonomous, inquisitive, analytical

------
N-TA
Full Stack Application Developer | LA & OC | Full-time | Remote |
TechAccelerator |
[http://www.techaccelerator.com](http://www.techaccelerator.com)

We build virtual environments to showcase new and disruptive enterprise
technologies. Looking for a Full Stack Developer to build applications and
systems that will be used by engineers selling the latest Enterprise
solutions. The role combines hackery with software engineering. You will be
responsible for driving forward all pieces of the application stack and
lifecycle. visit:
[http://www.techaccelerator.com/careers](http://www.techaccelerator.com/careers)

Some of the things you'll do:

\- Plan, design and implement high quality and scalable core functionality to
our web platform

\- Collaborate with team members to efficiently determine solutions that
leverage best practices when appropriate, and utilize a methodical approach
when there is a need to implement custom code

\- Deploy tested code into production daily and enjoy the responsibility of
supporting the effects of each deployment

\- Suggest and build tools to make our internal processes better, faster,
stronger, and that can be reused by our customers

Some of the tools that we leverage (or would like to leverage) in our
environment:

\- Config Management: Primary: Puppet; Optional: Chef, Ansible, Salt

\- Version Control: Github & GitLab

\- Automation: Vagrant, Packer

\- Continuous Integration: Jenkins, Cucumber, Serverspec

\- Virtualization: VMware vSphere, OpenStack (optional)

\- Directory Services: LDAP, Microsoft Active Directory

\- Internal Communications: Google Hangouts, Slack

\- Project Management: Jira

------
sogrady
RedMonk - [http://redmonk.com/jobs](http://redmonk.com/jobs) \- Remote or
Portland, ME or London, UK

Analyst

## Who is RedMonk

We're the analyst firm that thinks developers are the most important
constituency in technology. Our work shows up here on HN from time to time.

## What You Need to Have

\- A rational, fact-based based approach. Opinions are fine. Data is better.

\- The ability to synthesize disparate data from different sources, both
quantitative and qualitative.

\- Excellent communication skills, and ideally experience presenting.

\- The ability to write clear, digestible and insightful analysis of complex
technology – and not take months to do it.

\- A reasonable online presence. You don’t need to be Taylor Swift, but if you
don’t know what Twitter is there’s a problem.

\- Deep and relevant technical expertise in technology infrastructure.

\- A personality that both we and our clients enjoy working with. You can call
this the no assholes rule.

\- The ability to travel regularly to industry events and client sites. \- A
passion for developers.

## It’d Be Nice If You Had

\- A background in statistics, economics or both.

\- Exposure to/training with statistical programming languages (R or Python if
you must).

\- Experience as a developer, whether as a hobby or profession.

\- A broad range of technology exposure (as opposed to being expert in a tiny
niche).

\- Familiarity with media creation and editing; audio, video or both.

\- An affinity for craft beer.

To apply for the position, please submit a cover letter, project samples,
resume and anything else you think we should consider to hiring@redmonk.com.

------
grier
Databricks - [https://databricks.com/](https://databricks.com/) \- San
Francisco, CA - Frontend, backend, site reliability engineers

Databricks is building a cloud platform that makes data science simple. We are
founded by the team that created Apache Spark, and are dedicated to the open
source development of Spark.

Frontend / Full stack engineers: focused on providing a feature rich notebook
that enhances the user's experience with Spark. Working with React, Backbone,
d3, new and creative visualizations, and improving the way people work with
big data is what we do.

We are also hiring for other software engineering positions. Experience with
scala and working knowledge of distributed systems is a major plus!

[https://databricks.com/company/careers](https://databricks.com/company/careers)

If you have any questions feel free to email me directly at
chris@databricks.com

------
nimz
New York, NY | Fullstack Academy (YC S12) | Full-Time & Part-Time JavaScript
Instructor/Engineer

TL;DR: We're looking for multiple instructors for our part-time and full-time
courses in New York. If you've always enjoyed teaching/mentoring people, this
will truly be your dream job. Positions open for our weeknights/weekend course
and also for Full-time positions. Contact nimit@fullstackacademy.com to
express interest.

Fullstack Academy is an Immersive Software Engineering school in NYC. We are
one of the most selective such schools in the country. Our students are
passionate and smart and fun. You'll also get to work on building cutting-edge
educational software. We also just moved into an awesome new campus in
Manhattan.

Interested? Contact me at nimit@fullstackacademy.com or apply at
[http://bit.ly/teaching_code_makes_me_happy](http://bit.ly/teaching_code_makes_me_happy)

------
freewizard
FreeWheel - [http://www.freewheel.tv/](http://www.freewheel.tv/) \- New York
City - VISA: YES (for those already in US)

Positions for Server, Hadoop, Mobile and Web, detail: [http://frwl.tv/eng-nyc-
jobs](http://frwl.tv/eng-nyc-jobs)

FreeWheel helps the television industry generate revenue from their premium
content through a robust technology platform, which enables consumers to watch
entertainment on any devices from PC, mobile, set-top box to traditional TV.
We want you to join our NYC-based engineering team and help hundreds of
millions of people, including your friends and family, even your grandma who
may be not on internet, to better enjoy their favorite shows whenever and
wherever they want to with their loved ones. Our office is in midtown midtown
Manhattan and have a decent view :)

Life is short. Work someplace great. Work on something great.

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in 65 cities all
across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth
excites you, this is the place to be!

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
      - Android Engineers
      - Product Managers
      - iOS Engineers
      - DevOps Engineers
      - Data Engineers
      - Lead UX Researcher
      - Data Analysts
      - Senior Web Developer
      - Lead Product Designer
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, 401k, catered lunches, snacks, dogs,
equipment, Lyft credits, support Visas, etc. -----

------
mjpearson
Senior UI/UX Designer, wot.io - New York

wot.io, a well-funded (Top 5 on Crunchbase), early-stage IoT company, seeks a
Senior UI/UX expert to make the Internet of Things expressive, intuitive and
fun to use. The ideal team member will see design from a user-centric
position, have a track record of designing end-to-end experiences across
multiple functional areas using user-centered design, agile/lean UX
methodologies. The ability to communicate and convince in a technically driven
environment is essential.

As Senior UI/UX you'll have every opportunity to make a lasting impact in the
way people engage with IoT and Web Automation now and into the future.

Experience in Data Visualization and exploration of Big Data and/or designing
data-driven web apps a huge plus.

See [http://wot.io/senior-uiux-designer/#.VRwLg7PF85t](http://wot.io/senior-
uiux-designer/#.VRwLg7PF85t) for more info

------
connor
Townsquared - [https://townsqd.com](https://townsqd.com) \- San Francisco, CA
- Hiring: Frontend Engineer, Fullstack Engineer

Townsquared empowers local businesses by providing easy way for them to
communicate on a secure, neighborhood based social network. Between New York
and San Francisco, we've connected thousands of local business owners so they
talk about what matters to them. Local businesses love what we're doing.

Our stack: Ruby, Rails, Nodejs, Angular, some PHP and Python for data
analysis, Chef, AWS

We're looking for:

Frontend Engineer: You'll lead our frontend team in pushing our design + js
forward, Angularjs, Foundation based. Open to new technologies

Fullstack Engineer: So much awesome stuff to build, so little time! You'll be
working with small, focused teams to build out new backend features

More details: [https://townsqd.com/jobs](https://townsqd.com/jobs)

Email jobs@townsqd.com

------
5vforest
## The Department of Better Technology -
[http://www.dobt.co/](http://www.dobt.co/) \- REMOTE

Our one-sentence tagline: We are dedicated to making great software that helps
governments and non-profits better serve their communities.

If you've ready some of the recent posts about US Digital Service or 18F,
we're doing similar stuff, but from the outside-in, with mostly SaaS products.
(Our flagship product, Screendoor:
[http://www.dobt.co/screendoor](http://www.dobt.co/screendoor))

We're bootstrapped, profitable, and we'd love to find folks who are passionate
about this kind of work. Stack is Rails / Postgres / JS -- nothing too fancy,
but we're serious about the quality of our code. We're big on open-source,
too: github.com/dobtco/

If you're interested in hearing more, email me at adam (at) dobt (dot) co

------
callmeed
Software Engineer @ Baremetrics // Remote

Baremetrics is the leading analytics tool for Stripe. We are a small,
tightknit, completely remote team. Learn more about us at
[https://baremetrics.com/](https://baremetrics.com/)

We are looking for an experienced engineer to help make Baremetrics even
better. We are growing quickly and are at the point where we need to adjust
the architecture to handle the growth. These are exciting times with
interesting challenges.

Looking for someone who can communicate effectively and work with a remote
team easily (we are in Slack all day). Familiarity with data
analysis/statistics is not required, but definitely a bonus.

Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Redis, Mongo, AWS, D3, the Stripe
API, and more.

For details and to apply, visit:

[https://baremetrics.workable.com/jobs/15463](https://baremetrics.workable.com/jobs/15463)

------
jedanbik
Raleigh, NC - Scry Analytics Front End Web Developer - Node.js/Angular.js
Required

Job Description and Responsibilities:

We are looking for a front-end web application developer interested in
creating web applications. The candidate must be able to take an idea with
only a list of features and translate that list into a concrete design
document with emphasis on user experience. Then, after creating the design
document and page mock-ups, be able to work with database engineers and
software engineers to create a fully integrated web application able to handle
big data analytics.

All applicants should be prepared to demonstrate their development ability.
During the interview, we may give a simple algorithmic coding test as well as
a coding test based on a previous difficulty we’ve run into on the project.

This is a full time position and all applicants must be willing to work onsite
– relocation may be discussed in the interview.

~~~
jedanbik
Required Skills:

* Proficiency in HTML, CSS, Javascript, and Javascript libraries (e.g. jQuery)

* Proficiency with Node.js or Angular.js, preferably both

* Working knowledge of at least one server side scripting language (e.g. Python, PHP, Perl)

* Working knowledge of either relational (e.g. MySQL, Oracle DB) or document based (e.g. Mongo DB, Informix) databases

* Proficient in writing clean code as well as documentation and APIs for code

* Work in a team environment and work on multiple projects in different phases of the development life cycle

Recommended Skills:

* Working knowledge of one programming language (e.g. Java, C++)

* Working knowledge of web servers (e.g. Apache) and servlet containers (e.g. Jetty)

* Working knowledge of the full MEAN (Mongo DB, Express, Angular.js, Node.js) stack

* Experience with graphing and data visualization technologies

Qualifications:

* Bachelor’s Degree or equivalent in web design or programming, experience may be substituted for education

------
whichdan
Society of Grownups - Washington Square, Brookline MA (Boston)

[https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers#software-
engineer](https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers#software-engineer)

Want to help build an online financial education platform?

We need a Sr. Software Engineer who can talk intelligently about unit and
integration testing, dive into Javascript framework internals, mentor other
developers, and help define the technical direction of new projects. While we
primarily work in Javascript, we're looking for someone with experience in
other languages, who sees Javascript as a part of their toolbox, rather than
their only tool.

We're a tight knit team with a flat organizational structure, fantastic
benefits, and goals based on how many people we can help, rather than how much
money we can make.

Send a brief cover letter and your resume to careers@societyofgrownups.com,
and mention that you're from HN!

------
kapnobatairza
Max2 Inc - New York, NY

Hi! We are Max2 Inc. - the makers of the Scene app:
[http://www.sceneapp.io](http://www.sceneapp.io)

We are building a way to generate and surface real-time information about
places around you - Think of it as "Waze" for places. This is our entry point
as part of a larger grand plan to become a bigger player in the mobile local
commerce space.

We are small, close knit team of 7 developers (1 devops, 3 backend, 2
frontend, 1 floater) and 3 bizdev people. We are still in the very early
phases of developing our product, and have spent most of our focus on our
back-end and infrastructure.

We are looking for some really talented UI/UX designers to get us to the next
level and round us out. We especially need designers that are adept as
visualizing data streams, but are also generally looking for interface
designers who are familiar with the latest trends but are not afraid to think
outside the box.

We are also looking for an iOS front-end developer who can work with both
Objective-C and Swift.

We are a startup in the true sense of the word - We don't have project
managers or set working hours. We are looking for people who can be self-
motivated and take ownership of tasks assigned to them. You won't just be
handed down requirements or directives, but will be asked to be a part of the
decision making process behind them. Basically, we want people that want to be
a part of building a startup, not just work for one.

We are well capitalized/backed, so we can offer competitive wages on top of an
equity stake. We offer full medical/dental/vision and an awesome informal
working environment in a small brownstone we fully occupy in Manhattan.

If this sounds like the sort of thing you might be interested in, reach out to
me at michael@max2.com.

Michael Salmasi Co-founder and CEO

------
aghuwalewala
Python/Django Backend Developer // Tripnary // Chicago, IL or Mumbai, India //
jobs@tripnary.com

Tripnary ([http://www.tripnary.com](http://www.tripnary.com)) is a seed-
funded, an early stage travel startup. Tripnary is a disruptive mobile app
that lets you create your travel bucket list and compare airfares to EVERY
destination on the list in one tap. Tripnary can be best described as
Pinterest meets Kayak.

We are looking for a Python/Django Backend Developer to join our team in
Mumbai, India or Chicago, IL -- [http://www.indeed.co.in/job/pythondjango-
backend-developer-4...](http://www.indeed.co.in/job/pythondjango-backend-
developer-4de261805deda069)

If you are interested to be part of Tripnary please drop us an email with your
resume at jobs@tripnary.com. Thanks a lot for your interest!

------
olegp
Omniata - [http://omniata.com/careers/](http://omniata.com/careers/) \- San
Francisco, Helsinki - Full Stack Engineer - Full time, visa

Omniata enables the entire digital organization - marketers, product managers
and data scientists - to run their business based on data. It creates an
integrated view of consumers across devices, providing tools to optimize the
user experience in real-time. Omniata integrates analytics, CRM, engagement
and A/B testing platforms into a single all encompassing solution.

We are looking for a talented full stack engineer to help us take our service
to the next level and change how our customers view their business critical
data. As such, we hope you have keen interest in big data, data visualization
& building modern web interfaces and REST APIs.

You will work alongside product managers, business analysts, designers and
other engineers to spec up and implement the customer facing parts of our
service. This will involve writing code for both browser and server, which
interfaces with our back end event data store.

As a full stack engineer you will be responsible for creating the front end of
Omniata's service that allows our customers to make the most of their data.
You’ll need to have the ability to quickly go from a set of wireframes and
requirements to a working web app while taking customer needs and changing
priorities into account. So, a web agency background would be beneficial for
this position.

Knowledge of HTML, CSS and JavaScript is required. Familiarity with AngularJS
is a plus. Experience with any server side web stack such as: Node, Rails as
well as any Python or PHP framework is also assumed. No extensive database
knowledge is needed, however some experience with configuring servers and
DevOps tools would be a bonus.

To apply, drop a one line email with a link to your LinkedIn or GitHub profile
to careers-sf@omniata.com

------
dsaint-pierre
Sonian Inc. - [http://www.sonian.com/](http://www.sonian.com/) \- Dedham, MA
(REMOTE)

We're a cloud file archiving shop looking for engineers who are really excited
about working with Clojure, Elasticsearch, and cloud technologies and
infrastructures.

Search Engineer (Elasticsearch) - [http://sonian.com/about/careers/software-
engineer/](http://sonian.com/about/careers/software-engineer/)

Analytics Architect - [http://sonian.com/about/careers/software-engineer-
analytics/](http://sonian.com/about/careers/software-engineer-analytics/)

Data Scientist - [http://sonian.com/about/careers/data-
scientist/](http://sonian.com/about/careers/data-scientist/)

Backend Engineer (Clojure) - [http://sonian.com/about/careers/software-
engineer-core/](http://sonian.com/about/careers/software-engineer-core/)

Analytics Full Stack Engineer - [http://sonian.com/about/careers/software-
engineer-analytics-...](http://sonian.com/about/careers/software-engineer-
analytics-fullstack/)

Archiving Full Stack Engineer - [http://sonian.com/about/careers/software-
engineer-archiving-...](http://sonian.com/about/careers/software-engineer-
archiving-fullstack/)

Cloud Ops Engineer - [http://sonian.com/about/careers/cloud-operations-
engineer/](http://sonian.com/about/careers/cloud-operations-engineer/)

------
cookiesboxcar
Multiple Openings @ Accenture... live close to an airport and you are good to
go:

Architecture Excellence Consultant Architecture Excellence Manager IIOT Tech
Arch Analyst IIOT Tech Arch Consultant IIOT Tech Arch Manager Wearables
Technology Developer Wearables Technology Manager

Accenture is (obviously) not a startup, but my small team acts like a startup
in many ways. We are pioneers within the firm in the areas of lightweight
architectures and modern web frameworks. My group utilizes tech like Node.js,
angular, backbone/marionette, scala, akka, etc. We are doing some seriously
cool things at scale.

Upside: live wherever you want and make good salary. Learn a ton. Downside:
Typical week is Monday - Thursday travel. The travel isn't for everyone. It
has been great for me. (Two international assignments, free first-class
honeymoon from the points)

If you'd like a referral, or have questions hit me up at chad.mott AT
accenture.com.

------
Tiks
CodeFights - [https://codefights.com](https://codefights.com) \- is hiring
full-time Front-End/Back-End/Full-Stack and Content Engineers in San
Francisco, CA (remote is OK).

What can beat the joy of building a product that you and thousands of other
engineers all around the world use and love every day? Doing it alongside an
awesome team! So come join us and let's have fun.

Our stack is as cutting edge as it gets (JavaScript/Meteor.js/Node.js/MongoDB)
and we are strong believers in continuous learning so even if you haven't had
any experience with these but are smart and eager to learn, we wanna talk to
you!

Jobs Site :
[https://jobs.lever.co/codefights](https://jobs.lever.co/codefights)

About us : [https://codefights.com/about](https://codefights.com/about)

------
tsyan
General Assembly | [http://ga.co](http://ga.co) | Boston | Contract or Full-
time | Web Development Instructor (JS, Node, Angular)

We teach people to level up in their tech skills or make a career change to
something they love in tech, business, or design.

We're looking for instructors who specialize in Javascript for our 12-week web
development bootcamp in late April. The program runs for 12 weeks with 2 weeks
of training and planning beforehand, so the position is 4/13 - 7/17\. There's
another course starting in June as well.

Major topics: Javascript, Node, Express, Hapi, Firebase, HTML/CSS, AJAX,
jQuery, Ruby, Rails as an API, Postgres, Angular. Many materials already
exist, but most instructors choose to adapt them to their teaching style
and/or create new materials as needed. Some examples of student final
projects: [http://gallery.ga.co/](http://gallery.ga.co/)

Many of our instructors have worked as developers for a while and want to try
something different, particularly mentoring students (who are an incredibly
dedicated bunch). Teaching is challenging, rewarding, and deeply meaningful to
all of us here, and students consistently say that taking our bootcamp course
has been one of the most transformative, empowering experiences of their
lives.

Details:

\- You have at least 2 years of experience as a web developer

\- You've worked with Javascript/Node/Angular and perhaps Rails

\- You have a knack for explaining how code works to someone who's just
starting out

\- You enjoy teaching and being a mentor to others

\- You're kind, respectful, and enthusiastic

\- You can't wait to share your knowledge and skills with our students!

Interested? Email anna.tsykalova@ga.co.

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
      AdGear - Rails Application Developer - Montreal, Canada
      AdGear - Operations Systems Developer - Montreal, Canada
      AdGear - Analytics Developer - Montreal, Canada
      AdGear - Mobile Developer (SDK component) - Montreal, Canada
    
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
jerrythompson
Woven Digital - [http://www.woven.com](http://www.woven.com) \- Culver City,
CA (LA Area)

We're continuing to staff up our engineering team and currently looking for:

\- Front-end Engineers -
[http://wovendigital.theresumator.com/apply/m8zPfL/Web-
Develo...](http://wovendigital.theresumator.com/apply/m8zPfL/Web-Developer-
Frontend.html)

\- Full Stack Engineers -
[http://wovendigital.theresumator.com/apply/D4VQAc/Fullstack-...](http://wovendigital.theresumator.com/apply/D4VQAc/Fullstack-
Engineer.html)

\- Android Developers -
[http://wovendigital.theresumator.com/apply/HoG1po/Mobile-
Dev...](http://wovendigital.theresumator.com/apply/HoG1po/Mobile-Developer-
Android.html)

\- iOS Developers - [http://wovendigital.theresumator.com/apply/3hmp7O/Mobile-
Dev...](http://wovendigital.theresumator.com/apply/3hmp7O/Mobile-Developer-
IOS.html)

Contact: I'm Jerry, VP of Technology, email me at jerry [at] woven.com

All positions will be at our Culver City (Los Angeles, CA) office. No remotes.

    
    
      Competitive Salary
      Medical Insurance
      Employee Perks
    

Woven is home to the largest and most relevant male focused online and mobile
news, entertainment, and lifestyle destinations. Reaching more than 85 million
highly engaged users per month, Woven is dedicated to producing, creating and
curating premium programming for the coveted and influential young male
consumer and develops compelling branded content for the world’s largest
advertisers. Founded in 2010, Woven is headquartered in Los Angeles with
offices and production facilities in New York, Chicago and Austin.

------
trumbitta2
Inpeco - Science and Technology Park of Sardinia, Building 8, Pula (CA), Italy

Hello, I'm a frontend developer ad Inpeco (
[http://www.inpeco.com/](http://www.inpeco.com/) ). We currently have a couple
openings.

If interested, you can send your CV and / or LinkedIn profile to my boss at
riccardo.triunfo@inpeco.com

== Backend Software Engineer ==

You will be responsible of software implementation and code maintenance for
healthcare devices built by Inpeco. You should have high attention to detail,
strong teamwork, and be willing to learn new technologies.

Requirements:

    
    
      - You are fluent in multiple programming languages (object oriented and/or functional)
      - You have gained at least three years of relevant and demonstrable work experience
      - You have good understanding of system design, data structures and algorithms
      - You are passionate and eager to learn new programming languages and technologies
      - You have a good experience with Linux/Unix systems
      - You have experience with SQL/noSQL databases 
      - You have good experience with distributed VCS and bug tracking tools
      - You have experience with software testing
      - You have good knowledge of English language
      - You are capable of writing good technical documentation
    

Desiderata:

Experience with Python, the Django framework, RESTful APIs, event-driven
programming, experience with the main clinical standards (HL7, IHE) and the
regulations related to software development in healthcare

Responsibilities:

Design, develop and deploy applications across a variety of devices and OS
environments. Code primarily using Python. Work with technologies like Django,
oAuth, Elasticsearch. Work in an agile environment collaborating with the team
using scrum/kanban methodologies. Be proactive in collaborating with the other
colleagues.

------
gsastry
Iterable ([https://www.iterable.com](https://www.iterable.com)) - San
Francisco, CA

Come join Iterable. We are bringing the growth hacking tools that consumer
Internet companies like Twitter/Facebook build internally to other
e-businesses. We aim to build the best user growth engine on the planet. It's
crazy how messaging and email usage are changing, but the technology and
capabilities haven't caught up to the 21st century. Our team of hackers and
thinkers is from quant finance/Twitter/Google, (we built large parts of
Twitter's growth systems). One of our top level goals is to build a uniquely
fun and growth oriented company culture. Knowledge sharing in any capacity is
highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction markets or PGP
encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely functional data
structures to others? We pair program, design together, and generally create a
learn-and-teach environment here. If you're interested in coming on board, you
can help with some challenges we face:

    
    
      - Scale our messaging API 
      - Design and write performant, beautiful, asynchronous interfaces 
      - Write software to build machine learned user models 
      - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
      - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform

Some aspects of our culture that make us different: \- We are all very focused
on self improvement \- Our company has egalitarian and transparent values
(work when you want, on what you want) \- We are chill and empathetic people
\- The company is completely transparent

Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - ElasticSearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ
    

You'll get to work with us at our office at 5th and Market in San Francisco.
If this sounds like an interesting and fun opportunity for you, please email
me: girish at iterable.com

------
SoulAuctioneer
VitalMedicals - San Francisco, CA

We're hiring iOS and Android developers to do great things at the bleeding
edge of wearable technology and healthcare IT that will positively impact
lives in the real world. Awesome equity for awesome devs.

[https://www.vitalmedicals.com](https://www.vitalmedicals.com)
[https://angel.co/vitalmedicals/jobs](https://angel.co/vitalmedicals/jobs)

We leverage smart glasses to connect surgeons in the operating room with their
data and their teams. You'll be among our startup's first employees so you'll
have a big part to play in how this company gets built. We've just closed our
seed funding round and finished a session at Stanford's StartX accelerator, so
this is an awesome time to jump in now that we have momentum and will be
growing quickly.

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[http://collectivehealth.com/](http://collectivehealth.com/) ), San Mateo, CA
(Full time, on-site only)

We're tackling the employer-sponsored healthcare industry (our favorite
analogy is how Tesla takes on several verticals at once, such car makers,
dealers as well as the oil industry). We can lower both the first and second
derivative of the rising health care cost curve, nationwide. There's some
compelling evidence for it, if you'd like to chat.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love docker, postgres, riak, automated testing, and continuos integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

The company just a year and a bit old, so early enough for non-trivial equity.
Despite that we punch above our weight-class with experienced founders, 40+
team members (~ one quarter is engineering), and paying customers.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, system reliability, security, privacy and
more. We're looking for experienced SW engineers up and down the stack, front
end, back end, infrastructure, data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc.

[https://jobs.lever.co/collectivehealth](https://jobs.lever.co/collectivehealth)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area)

We're seeking a developer with a keen interest in both technical challenges
and business opportunity. We work at a scale where seemingly "small"
improvements can have a big impact. You'll be working on features that will
directly increase revenue or cut operational cost.

We do online display advertising through RTB, and run 50 to 100 million
impressions each day. Our total transaction volume is between 5 and 10 billion
per day. You've probably got our cookies in your browser, and we've served ads
on nearly every site you've ever visited.

We're primarily looking for someone to contribute to our Rails app. It's used
to administer hundreds of advertising campaigns across hundreds of publisher
sites. It's not just boring CRUD. It's the heart of our display advertising
business.

This role is a great way to learn advertising tech as well as other tools.

In addition to the conventional Rails work, you'd get hands on experience with
Redis, Hbase, PostgreSQL, and Scala. Several on the team started in the Rails
app and have moved into other areas of interest (low-latency RTB bidder
written in C or sophisticated reporting and optimization). Not really possible
to get bored around here unless you're a boring person.

Our team is sharp and works well together. We enjoy perks such as paid lunch,
a 9/80 schedule (to get every other Friday off) and unlimited vacation; the
culture of our team recognizes and respects the importance of your non-work
life. Also, Ventura county is a pretty nice place to live/work.

If you've got Rails or other relevant web app experience, that's a good start.
More importantly, you'll be eager to learn display advertising inside and out.

Unless you prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you can reach me (a lead
engineer on the team) at david.larsen@connexity.com.

------
workwme81
Howard Hughes Medical Institute / Janelia Research Center Ashburn, VA

Hi guys, my team is hiring a software engineer. I didn't want to rewrite the
job description but here it is:
[http://www.hhmi.org/careers/2348](http://www.hhmi.org/careers/2348)

Email me if interested: zenyh@boun.cr

------
escap
UN ESCAP - Java, Android, iOS and Moodle developers - Bangkok, Thailand

ESCAP is is the regional development arm of the United Nations for the Asia-
Pacific region. Learn more about ESCAP at www.unescap.org

We are still building and maintaining several web applications in Java for UN
internal usage. We are also adding native Android and iOS mobile applications
that interacts with these services. And doing elearning platforms on Moodle.

We are looking for Java software developers and Android developers and IOS
developers and Moodle developers, to join our Software Development team, as
full-time position.

On the java side, we mainly do Spring MVC webapps, with "traditional" front-
end in HTML5, jQuery and Bootstrap. We deploy on Linux, so a familiarity with
it is a plus.

On iOS, we are getting started so both ObjC and Swift will be used.

The job is based in Bangkok. We take care of the visa.

If you have any question, or to directly apply, write to
escap.it.recruitment+hn@gmail.com

------
jpwagner
Level Solar - Boston / Cambridge MA / NYC --
[http://levelsolar.com](http://levelsolar.com)

Level Solar is a residential solar installer. We are a startup, one year in,
and already have hundreds of installs in the Long Island area. Our HQ is in
NYC and we have a software team growing in Cambridge MA. Some examples of
project directions include:

\- automating key parts of the lead to sale process

\- mobile development on internal apps

\- mobile development on external (customer-facing) apps

\- (IoT) home automation and data collection

\- We are additionally looking for a Salesforce.com Administrator

We are looking for a few awesome contributors. Please respond if you are
experienced in object-oriented programming and mobile development. Please also
mention if you've worked with sales automation, solar, or projects in the
internet of things space. Please reach out to jim <dot> wagner <<at>>
levelsolar <dot> com.

------
danwirestorm
SR. SOFTWARE PROJECT MANAGER (Engineering) WIRESTORM

Portland Oregon or Santa Monica CA

$100k- 140k plus plus

Wirestorm’s solutions team has doubled in size in the last six months and
plans to double again. We develop web tools and apps for huge audiences with a
goal to craft beautiful interactions between people and technology. If you are
looking for a fun and challenging opportunity to grow and work with some of
the best and brightest, then shoot us an email and let's talk.

This is a highly visible role that requires you to coordinate across teams,
mitigate risks and balance business needs with technical constraints.

RESPONSIBILITIES • Manage software design and development by applying
consistent standards and practices to produce and maintain high quality
software products applications. • Contributes to the strategic direction for
product development through effective interactions with staff and management.
• Working with customers to understand extremely diverse end-user needs and
operational contexts. Translate those needs into functional system and
engineering requirements, building an implementation strategy. • Working with
customers, stakeholders, and management to formalize software development
requirements, prioritize team tasks, and align personnel and resources to
projects accordingly • Adapting to changing priorities which result in the
delivery of proven solutions. • Applying program management and life cycle
management principles and methods to plan and execute complex assignments;
develop new methods, approaches, and procedures; estimate resource
requirements; plan and implement project schedules; define milestones and
deliverables; • Monitor and report weekly status of activities; brief
customers and leadership on project activities; formulate effective
alternatives as needed; and evaluate and report accomplishments.

If interested in checking us out send your resume to Dan@wirestorm.us and let
us know when is the best time to talk.

------
doctoboggan
Voxel8 | Software Engineer | Cambridge MA (Greater Boston Area)| www.voxel8.co

At Voxel8 we are developing a new 3D printer that is capable producing 3D
electronics on the desktop. We just announced our new 3D electronics printer
at CES this year, where it was very well received. Fast Company named us one
of the 9 best ideas at CES.

I am looking for a software developer that has experience developing CAD
software. We are using web gl to develop new CAD software that allows our
users to design circuits in 3D. One of the perks of course will be that you
can use our printer to design and print whatever you want!

Technologies we are using:

* Javascript/HTML/CSS/WebGL

* Docker

* Python/numpy/scipy

* Julia

* Microcontrollers/Arduinos (C/C++)

I am looking for people who are:

* Self directed

* Able to propose and meet their own milestones

* Work with end users of our machine

Voxel8 is the hottest new startup in 3D printing and we are changing the way
electronics are manufactured. If you want to be a part of our incredible team,
please email me at jack@voxel8.co

------
ArenaNinja101
Arena Solutions - [http://arenasolutions.com](http://arenasolutions.com) \- SF
Bay Area

Full-time, work visa sponsorship available.

We're the first SaaS-based Product Lifecycle Management (PLM) company, helping
manufacturing companies build better products.

At Arena, we're an open office culture with many breakout collaboration rooms.
We offer a great work/life balance with perks - we a have basketball & soccer
league, fully stocked kitchen full of snacks & drinks, and cornhole, ping
pong, and shuffleboard table. We also build great products.

Here are some positions relevant to HN:

* Senior Software Engineer

* Senior UI Developer

* Senior Web Application Developer

* Product Manager

If you'd like to join us, check out
[http://www.arenasolutions.com/about/jobs/](http://www.arenasolutions.com/about/jobs/)
& feel free to drop me a note at ninja -at- arenasolutions.com.

------
VuWall-Matt
VuWall Technology - [http://vuwall.com](http://vuwall.com) \- Montreal,
Quebec, Canada - Front-End / Javascript Expert

We are a cutting-edge startup with clients that include NASA, FIFA and CTV. We
create collaborative video wall software that caters to a number of different
verticals (e.g. air-traffic control, digital signage...).

We are currently seeking an expert JavaScript / Front-End Developer to create
a next-generation user interface, either full-time or on contract (we don't
mind). You will have a lot of autonomy, scope for creativity and be part of a
great team and working environment. We have pretty dynamic requirements so we
would prefer to not have you work remotely for a large part of the time.

Salary is dependent on experience and whether you come on contract or full-
time.

We look forward to meeting you, thank you for your interest! Matt Desrosiers

------
rskinner
Signpost | New York, NY

We build cloud-based marketing software that gives local businesses the power
to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships.

Signpost is a software-as-a-service platform that gives local businesses the
power to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships - a crucial
ingredient for success that’s traditionally been beyond their reach. Our
technology automatically builds customer profiles and then uses this data to
drive new customer conversion and promote loyalty, reviews, and referrals from
existing customers. We empower local businesses by delivering measurable
results while saving valuable time.

Named one of America's Most Promising Companies by Forbes, Signpost is backed
by Spark Capital, Google Ventures, OpenView Venture Partners, Scout Ventures
and a group of angel investors including Jason Calacanis, Thomas Lehrman, and
Jack Herrick. The company is headquartered in New York City with locations in
Austin and Denver. We're looking for smart, passionate leaders to join our
team and have real ownership and impact from day one.

Open Positions:

Senior Product Manager (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/jsq3kt](http://grnh.se/jsq3kt)

Product Marketing Manager (NYC) -
[http://grnh.se/mfr74e](http://grnh.se/mfr74e)

National Sales Executive (NYC) -
[http://grnh.se/p2qakr](http://grnh.se/p2qakr)

Sales Representative (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/t2gad3](http://grnh.se/t2gad3)

Sales Representative (DEN) - [http://grnh.se/ry7lfn](http://grnh.se/ry7lfn)

Sales Representative (ATX) - [http://grnh.se/b305du](http://grnh.se/b305du)

------
pteehan
EnerNOC, Vancouver Canada - REMOTE okay. Back-end software engineer.

We are a data-driven SAAS company that helps energy utilities and their end-
customers manage and reduce their energy consumption. Our team in Vancouver
was a late-stage startup, Pulse Energy. We were acquired by EnerNOC about four
months ago and this has allowed us to scale up the team.

We value work-life balance -- once we find a good developer, we want to keep
them. Many team members work from home occasionally and some are full-time
remote. We all take our vacation time, and for those who need an extended
break, unpaid leaves of absence are fine. Family-friendly - many of us are
parents.

[http://jobs.enernoc.com/vancouver/software-
engineering/jobid...](http://jobs.enernoc.com/vancouver/software-
engineering/jobid7045320-back-end-software-engineer-jobs)

~~~
curiously
is this a Java stack or Node.js? I haven't really used Java in a long time.

------
daniellaperco
Company: Percolate

Position: Principal Backend Engineer-Full Time

Locations: New York and San Francisco

We are looking for full-time Principal Backend Engineers to join our team and
help build out our product. The ideal engineer will have a desire to solve
difficult problems related to processing large amounts of data. Reporting to
our Director of Backend, you will bring thoughtful leadership to Percolate’s
Digital Asset Management System (DAM), Social Media Analytics and Predictions
Framework, Enterprise Workflow and Integration Framework.

MUST HAVES

\- 8+ years of relevant engineering experience delivering several products.

\- Expertise in building large scale Enterprise SaaS with Python (Django a
plus), Ruby, or Java.

\- Strong expertise in OO design methodologies, scalable and configurable
systems.

\- Ability to translate a complex domain specific requirement into a software
architecture diagram that a child could understand.

\- Experience working with full-stack and SOA.

\- Respected technologist in the open source community.

\- Provide Github and/or code samples, technical publications with submission.

\- Great verbal and written communication skills.

NICE TO HAVES

\- Interest in scalable web technologies (Distributed Computing, Large-Scale
Document Stores, Cloud-Computing DevOps).

\- Efficient code reviewer and approachable mentor.

\- Experience working with SQL and NoSQL data stores.

New York applicants please apply here:
[http://percolate.com/jobs/o7xH0fw5](http://percolate.com/jobs/o7xH0fw5)

San Francisco applicants please apply here:
[http://percolate.com/jobs/oAnI0fwp](http://percolate.com/jobs/oAnI0fwp)

------
jarmitage
ROLI – London, UK & New York, NY – Full Time –
[https://www.roli.com](https://www.roli.com)

Available roles [1]:

Product Manager

Senior Embedded Software Engineer

Technical Project Manager

Ruby on Rails Developer

JUCE (C++) Project Manager

Product Support Specialists and Demonstrators (UK & NY)

We are a design and technology startup based in Dalston, London. The Seaboard
GRAND is our first product and demonstrates our patent-pending SEA Interface
technology. It has been shipped to over 30 countries and won the Design
Museum's Product of the Year Award 2014. Our recent Series A of $12.8m has
just been followed by $3.7m with Horizons Ventures to scale production and
build our presence across Asia [2]. Last year we also acquired JUCE, a C++
framework used by 1000s of C++ developers around the world to deliver cross-
platform multimedia applications [3].

If you are interested, feel free to contact me directly at jack [at] roli
[dot] com. Highlights include:

• Join a fast-­growing team with an exceptionally diverse range of skills,
interests and talents

• Participate in cutting­-edge design and innovation that will change the way
people physically interact with technology

• Enjoy a daily team vegetarian lunch and fresh bread baked daily in the
office, limitless home­made GOLDnola and the outpourings of our juicer

[1] [https://www.roli.com/careers](https://www.roli.com/careers)

[2] [https://www.pehub.com/2014/10/horizons-ventures-backs-
roli/](https://www.pehub.com/2014/10/horizons-ventures-backs-roli/)

[3] [https://www.JUCE.com](https://www.JUCE.com)

~~~
maguirre
for the international roles (i.e UK) are there relocation packages available
or can it be done remotely?

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood (www.robinhood.com) - Full-Time in Palo Alto

Android Engineer - We’re looking for an experienced Android engineer to help
develop Robinhood's Android app. You will build a highly custom user
experience while staying consistent with Android's material design. Extensive
experience with Retrofit, SQLite, and ORMs a big plus.

Data Infrastructure Engineer - We're seeking an experienced data
infrastructure engineer to architect and build our real-time analytics and
monitoring pipeline.

iOS Engineer - We’re looking for an experienced iOS engineer to help build the
Robinhood iOS app, for both iPhone and iPad. This is truly a next-generation
trading app that takes advantage of all the newest iOS 8 features, while
featuring a highly custom UI. Extensive experience with CoreData, UIKit, and
RestKit is a big plus.

Please send resumes to careers@robinhood.com with subject line HN:[Title of
Position]

------
nthdesign
American Reading Company -
[http://www.americanreading.com](http://www.americanreading.com) \- King of
Prussia, PA - Software Developer

We’re looking for an in-house software developer who can help us maintain and
grow our online performance management system, SchoolPace. Schools use
SchoolPace to do online formative assessment with students, report on student
progress, and use data to drive the instructional process. SchoolPace was
built using PHP, MySQL, and JavaScript. The SchoolPace infrastructure includes
web servers, API servers, and database servers that run on Linux.

More information: [http://www.americanreading.com/about-
us/careers/#SoftwareDev...](http://www.americanreading.com/about-
us/careers/#SoftwareDeveloper)

------
diegomartin
SOMA Analytics @ London, UK - [http://soma-
analytics.com/careers.html](http://soma-analytics.com/careers.html)

SOMA Analytics is an investor-backed and award-winning startup that develops
pioneering mobile health technology. We are creating the world’s first mobile-
based mental resilience program, combining aspects from psychology and
medicine with machine learning and hardware.

We are a tight-knit, international family that is passionate about building
great products. From encouraging unconventional and lean thinking to
advocating a healthy lifestyle, we treat our employees as our greatest asset.

Join our rapidly expanding team and set your inner geek free with like-minded
and awesome workmates. We're hiring for full time positions and internships in
diverse roles. You must be eligible to work in the UK.

------
GolfyMcG
Healthify - FULL TIME - New York, NY

Healthify is looking to fill multiple roles on our team:
[http://healthify.workable.com/](http://healthify.workable.com/)

In particular to HackerNews though we're looking for a full-stack web
developer with expertise in front-end technologies and some experience in Ruby
on Rails. You will work across all product lines building interesting and
useful user interfaces.

We are working on real problems affecting the lives of populations that have
been forgotten and marginalized by the tech industry for far too long. You
will help define how the healthcare market delivers on the promise of reform
and have the potential to lower the trillions of dollars we spend on
healthcare. Your programming will have an immediate and dramatic impact on
countless lives and organizations dealing with social needs.

------
kuland
Good Eggs - San Francisco, CA, Full Stack Engineers

[http://www.goodeggs.com](http://www.goodeggs.com)

=== About us ===

Good Eggs brings local, farm-fresh groceries right to your door! We are a
technology focused company with a CTO who previously founded Carbon Five, an
exceptional agile development shop. See our Engineering Blog and Github
account:

[http://bites.goodeggs.com](http://bites.goodeggs.com)

[https://github.com/goodeggs/](https://github.com/goodeggs/)

We have a great mission
([https://www.goodeggs.com/philosophy](https://www.goodeggs.com/philosophy)) -
to grow and sustain local food systems worldwide - and everyone here is deeply
committed to it. We have expanded to 4 cities - New York, New Orleans, Los
Angeles and San Francisco - and our investors include Sequoia Capital,
Harrison Metal, Baseline Ventures, Collaborative Fund and Westly Group, among
others.

There are ~20 of us on the engineering team and we’re actively growing. We’re
building next-generation web and mobile applications with JavaScript across
the stack, including Node.js, MongoDB, AngularJS, Backbone, and CoffeeScript.
The team has been built from the ground up with practices around test-driven
development, pair programming, and continuous deployment.

== About you ===

Ideal Candidates Will Have:

* 3-5+ years full-stack web application development in Ruby, Python, Java, or JavaScript

* TDD experience / experience with pairing / Continuous Deployment

* Domain expertise in: e-commerce, billing, payments, or warehouse distribution software

======

I’m happy to field any questions - feel free to e-mail me:
kevin(at)goodeggs.com

------
archerabi
OnDeck - Arlington,VA & New York, NY.

OnDeck (ONDK) uses data aggregation and electronic payment technology to
evaluate the financial health of small and medium sized businesses to
efficiently deliver capital to a market underserved by banks

* OnDeck is the largest VC backed tech IPO in NYC history. * Crain's 2014 Best places to work.

===============================

OnDeck is looking for

* Backend Engineers(Java) * Frontend Engineers (Angular) * Security Engineers * QA/Automation * Analytics (Hadoop, HBase) * Product Managers.

Perks

* Health Insurance - Medical, Dental, Vision * Competitive salaries, a 401k plan, and meaningful equity for all employees * We offer discounted health club memberships for all members at Crunch Fitness as well as free memberships to One Medical. * We have “Happy Hour Wednesdays,” quarterly employee outings and a game room with a Ping-Pong and foosball table, old school Pac-Man, and Wii. email: abhijithrc@ondeck.com

------
ryguytilidie
Mesosphere - [mesosphere.io] - San Francisco

We're hiring for a number of positions in both our Hamburg, Germany and our
San Francisco, CA offices:

\+ Engineering Manager \+ Frontend Engineer \+ Distributed Applications
Engineer \+ Distributed Systems Engineer \+ Linux Systems Engineer \+
Solutions Architect

Full details are at [http://mesosphere.io/jobs/](http://mesosphere.io/jobs/),
please apply online or email me at ryan@mesosphere.io for more information!
We've raised 40m in less than 2 years, are visa friendly, contribute
extensively to open source (we're building products and services around the
Apache Mesos project) and have great investors, advisors and engineers. Work
ranges from Javascript to Python to Go to Scala to C++, depending on the layer
of the stack and application to hand. Get in touch!

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo in NYC is hiring for the following roles...

Senior Engineer, iOS (Obj-C, Swift, Cocoa, MacOS)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/29391#.VSft_hPF9TM](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/29391#.VSft_hPF9TM)

Engineer, Front-End (JS, HTML5, CSS, SASS, & React)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/50525#.VSfuTRPF9TM](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/50525#.VSfuTRPF9TM)

Engineer, Internal Tools (JS, HTML5, CSS, PHP, & MySQL)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/53460#.VSfulhPF9TM](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/53460#.VSfulhPF9TM)

Please email your resume to me at samer@vimeo.com with any interest.

------
circanews
We're hiring at Circa! -www.circanews.com /
[https://jobs.lever.co/circa](https://jobs.lever.co/circa)

Looking for an Android Engineer. This can be a fully REMOTE position. See job
posting for full details!

Responsibilities

-You will create and improve native Android code that is maintainable, and performs well on a variety of target devices. -You will work with the rest of the team to develop a mobile experience that is consistent with our iOS app, while also respecting Android design conventions.

Requirements

-Minimum 2 years experience writing Java -Minimum 1 year experience developing with Android SDK(s) 4.0 -Experience having at least one app deployed in the Google Play Store -Practical experience working with a mobile designer -Experience defining custom views and/or smooth animations -Strong grasp of fundamentals of computer science

------
pini42
Amsterdam, Container Solutions, [http://container-
solutions.com](http://container-solutions.com). Docker, Mesos, Microservices
consultants.

We are looking for the best developers and ops engineers to help our clients
to deliver their software faster.

Our main business is consulting in the Programmable
Infrastructure/DevOps/Continuous Delivery area with the focus on Docker and
Mesos.

Our consultants almost never work more than 3-4 days a week at clients and
spend the rest of the time building great stuff, hacking, drinking beer and
trying to build new exciting products.

We are looking for both software developers and sysadmins but we especially
welcome people that can do both, writing code and making it run in production
at large scale.

We encourage our engineers to open source as much as possible, write about it
and speak at conferences and meetups.

------
JacobKyle
We’re looking for a full-stack Unreal Editor 4 developer to join us in
downtown SF on a ground breaking new venture building immersive Virtual
Reality and Augmented Reality experiences with new hardware.

This is a full-time on-site role in an accelerator/incubator startup funded by
of one of the worlds largest technology companies. We’re a small group of
programmers, artists and hardware designers. Attention to detail, strong
communication skills, an ability to do design and implementation from end-to-
end are critical.

Core requirements:

\- Extensive experience building games in Unreal Engine

\- Knowledge of blueprints customization

\- The ability to script VFX animations in UE4

\- Strong C++ / C# skills with the ability to code and architect gameplay
mechanics

\- Experience building complex technical products

\- Comfortable with version control

\- Good background in 3D and applied mathematics

-Direct experience using VR/AR devices such Oculus Rift, Razer Hydra, Leap Motion etc is a plus

~~~
omershapira
Could you leave contact details? Or alternatively, find my info in my profile.

------
niniane
Evertoon - San Francisco - Engineer with 3D Games Experience - $100k-$150k
with founding-team level of equity

Hiring an engineer with games-engineering experience. Bonus if you worked on a
mobile game or with Unity3D.

Evertoon lets users create 3D animated videos by taking regular text and
automatically turning it into a movie with avatars acting it out, in just a
few minutes. YouTube has proven the vast demand (and money-making power) of
online video, but most uploads are still webcam monologues. Evertoon takes it
further by allowing users to create a visual world with interesting avatars,
animations, and personalized photo backgrounds.

You will be part of a small team with experience from Disney, Moonbot,
Microsoft Games, and Google.

Job description:
[http://evertoon.com/jobs/games](http://evertoon.com/jobs/games)

Email jobs@evertoon.com!

------
BornInTheUSSR
Brickwork Software is a one-year-old startup changing the way customers engage
with brick & mortar stores online. We are looking for exceptional senior
software engineers to help us shape the product and the company while growing
with us.

About you: A ‘T-shaped’ experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails developer with a
bias toward front end development, love of great products and clean code. As a
key early hire, you will have a big impact on our codebase, engineering
process and culture.

About us: We are a smart, efficient and fun team that has a great time working
together. Brickwork is funded, has a strong customer pipeline and is
experiencing tremendous growth. NYC-based and remote candidates welcome.

Get in touch at: work AT brickworksoftware.com with some links to where we can
find out more about you and the best product you’ve recently discovered.

Thanks HN for the great candidates!

------
a_at_midterms
Juice Analytics -
[http://www.juiceanalytics.com](http://www.juiceanalytics.com) \- Nashville,
TN and Atlanta, GA. Python devs, SQLAlchemy

We're the creators of JuiceBox, a new kind of tool for visualizing data. We
have a platform built on AWS, Redshift, Django, SQLAlchemy, Backbone, and d3.

We have a small team and a great work environment. There are two positions
we're looking to fill immediately.

Data Architect - We're looking for someone to design the next version of our
tools and architecture for managing client data.

Technical Consultant - You'll be using our framework to build applications for
our clients. Python, SQL and business experience are desired.

Learn more and apply here. [http://www.juiceanalytics.com/work-with-
us/](http://www.juiceanalytics.com/work-with-us/)

------
Novex
Insight Informatics - [http://libero.com.au/](http://libero.com.au/) \-
Brisbane/Gold Coast, Australia or REMOTE

We're a team of 12 responsible for delivering a world-class Library Management
Platform to Public, Corporate and University Libraries around Australia,
Germany, Italy, Switzerland and the United Kingdom. Our mission is to provide
the best set of tools that empower libraries to build communities, run
smoothly and provide exactly what their members need.

Full Stack Developer: We're entirely web-based but our stack is quite unique
(InterSystems Cache, Python, ASP.Net, Go, Solr, Docker, AWS). We're after
experienced people comfortable on both the front and back end to help make the
library industry a better place.

Shoot us an email at seb@libero.com.au to chat if you're interested.

------
eric_romo
AltspaceVR - Redwood City, CA Multiple front-end and back-end positions open.
WHO WE ARE: \- A virtual reality software company
[https://twitter.com/AltspaceVR](https://twitter.com/AltspaceVR)) \- Backed by
some of the best investors on the
planet([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw)) \- A team that is
passionate about the future of VR

WHAT WE BELIEVE: \- VR will be for everyone \- The social connection enabled
by VR will change your life (and we can show it to you) \- We should embrace
everything that is great about the 2D web \- That we can and will invent the
3D web

For more info: altvr.com For open positions:
[http://altvr.com/careers/](http://altvr.com/careers/)

------
michaelrstubbs
FiscalNote, Inc. - DC & NYC - Full time - Authorized to work in US only

Open Positions: Senior Software Engineer, Architect, Front-End Engineer, SDET,
Data Scientist, Ruby on Rails Engineer, QA Engineers, and Product Managers.

With $17 million in funding over the last 6 months, we are looking to further
build out our engineering and data science teams!

At FiscalNote, we're building predictive analytics platforms for open data
that impact every corner of industry and society. We're penetrating sectors
untouched by advanced machine learning and NLP methods. CNN called us one of
the Top 10 Startups in America in 2014. The legacy competition is not pleased.

We love engineering across a cutting-edge stack, we love our customers, and
most importantly, we love our team. Job descriptions and requirements can be
found at fiscalnote.com/careers.

Want to be FN Awesome? Email stubbs@fiscalnote.com

------
diafygi
Javascript Developer | UtilityAPI.com | Oakland, CA | Solar job

==Description==

We are a white-label SaaS that is used by solar and energy efficiency
companies to collect their customer's utility bill and usage data
automatically. You will be in charge of writing tools, scripts, and libraries
that collect utility data from utilities. Often these utility data formats are
complex and unique to each utility (pdf bills, xml data, csv data, etc.), so
you will need to be very clever in collecting and parsing a huge variety of
formats. Also, these scripts can break unexpectedly when utilities change
their interfaces, so being able to update them quickly is important. You will
be working in our office at the SfunCube in downtown Oakland. Our current
codebase is well organized, documented, and tested.

==Experience Required==

No education or certification requirements, but you do need to be able to
convince us that you know and have experience with:

* Javascript (not JQuery, vanilla javascript)

* Regular Expressions (we use them heavily)

* Python (basic knowledge)

* PGP (basic usage)

* Other (side projects, hackathons, hobbies, stuff you do for fun)

==Compensation==

$100k-$120k depending on experience.

==How To Apply==

Email me, Daniel Roesler, a cover letter and a PGP-encrypted pdf resume.
Please include links to your github, bitbucket, or personal side project
website (for reference, mine is daylightpirates.org).

==For Solar Skeptics==

In the last few years, the solar industry reached "grid parity", which means
that the unsubsidized installed cost is now cheaper than buying power from the
grid. That's why this industry is the fastest growing industry in the country.
This isn't some subsidy-dependent industry anymore. We work hard and we make
real money (while conveniently also saving the planet).

------
gregarious
Chute (YC W2012) - [http://getchute.com](http://getchute.com) \- San
Francisco, CA or Itapema, BR or REMOTE (US time zones)

Hiring full-stack and front-end engineers to build our marketing technology
platform that is used by Nike, Condé Nast, Starbucks, Benefit, Vogue, ESPN,
NBC, NYT among others, as well as many independent developers. We're working
with the latest technologies and <3 open source.

We're using Ruby/Rails/Sinatra, Node.js and Go on the backend (plus Python on
the data science front). We're running on AWS, Postgres, Mongo, Elasticsearch,
Redis, Storm. On the front-end we're using React/Flux/ES6 (transitioning from
Backbone/Marionette).

For more info: [http://getchute.com/jobs](http://getchute.com/jobs)

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics analyzes content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. We give customers metrics like ad
viewability, attention and user engagement. We were one of the first companies
to begin measuring viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in
the online ad industry.

2) Search

We scrape the Internet for online ads. This allows us to give advertisers,
publishers and adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad ecosystem.
This is hugely valuable information - our customers can see their competitors'
ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of similar sites or see
trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a free product, moat.com
and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
jdrock
Datafiniti - Data Engineer and Distributed Systems Engineer, Austin, TX

Data Engineer

Data engineers form the core of Datafiniti. You’ll be responsible for turning
customer needs into usable data in Datafiniti. You’ll also be responsible for
developing tools to help monitor and improve overall data quality. You should
be familiar with data structures and basic algorithms, as well as have
experience in 1-2 programming languages (Javascript a plus).

Distributed Systems Engineer

As a Distributed Systems Engineer, you’ll be responsible for developing,
expanding and managing a highly-scalable architecture that handles our web
crawlers, database and other applications. Familiarity with the following
technologies will help in this role: Cassandra, Ruby, Erlang (or another
functional language), Java, AWS, and Chef.

[https://datafiniti.co](https://datafiniti.co)

------
richard_symph
Symphony.com Sr. Java Backend Software Engineer

Symphony.com is looking for a senior-level, server-side Java software engineer
to support its exponential growth.

Design and implement the cloud-based server-side logic for our secure
communications platform. Above and beyond creating features for a cutting edge
messaging application, our engineers design and implement utilizing open
source stacks (e.g. hbase, kafka, solr), extreme scaling within the cloud,
encryption in transit/at rest, and a deep list of technical challenges to sink
our teeth into every day.

Profile: 10+ yrs server side Java software engineering

About Symphony: [http://www.goldmansachs.com/what-we-do/engineering/see-
our-w...](http://www.goldmansachs.com/what-we-do/engineering/see-our-
work/inside-symphony.html)

Resumes to careers@symphony.com

------
trumbitta2
Inpeco - Science and Technology Park of Sardinia, Building 8, Pula (CA), Italy

Hello, I'm a frontend developer ad Inpeco (
[http://www.inpeco.com/](http://www.inpeco.com/) ). We currently have a couple
openings.

If interested, you can send your CV and / or LinkedIn profile to my boss at
riccardo.triunfo@inpeco.com

== Frontend Software Engineer ==

You will be responsible of UX design and implementation for the healthcare
devices built by Inpeco. You should have high attention to detail, strong
teamwork, and be willing to learn new technologies.

Requirements:

    
    
      - You have a deep knowledge of HTML5, CSS3, Ajax and JavaScript
      - You have good experience in developing mobile responsive applications, either from scratch or using front-end frameworks
      - You have gained at least three years of relevant and demonstrable work experience
      - You have good understanding of data structures and algorithms
      - You are passionate and eager to learn new programming languages and technologies
      - You have good experience with distributed VCS and bug tracking tools
      - You have experience with software testing
      - You have good knowledge of English language
      - You are capable of writing good technical documentation
    

Desiderata:

Experience with Bootstrap and AngularJS. Proficient with SASS and LESS.
Experience in automated UI testing and knowledge of the most used testing
frameworks. Experience in developing UX for clinical applications and you
already have a deep knowledge of the related regulations.

Responsibilities:

Design, develop and deploy applications across a variety of devices and OS
environments. Code primarily using Javascript and integrate RESTful JSON API.
Work with frameworks like Bootstrap, AngularJS, JQuery, Three.js. Work in an
agile environment collaborating with the team using scrum/kanban
methodologies. Be proactive in collaborating with the other colleagues.

------
ashaegupta
Product Designer -- New York, NY

Education Mobile Startup

Hopscotch: We're in the business of teaching kids creativity and agency
through programming.

We've made a block-based programming language that makes it easy for kids to
make games like flappy bird, movies, surveys art and more, and we are a
creative community where kids publish their work and can remix the work of
others.

Our iPad app is highly loved by parents, teachers and kids.

Next we are taking on the ambitious project of bringing Hopscotch to the
iPhone.

We are looking for our first full-time designer to join our 8 person team.

You will have lots of room to improve your craft and be a part of team that is
positively influence the lives of millions of kids.

More:
[http://www.gethopscotch.com/jobs/designer_fulltime](http://www.gethopscotch.com/jobs/designer_fulltime)

Email: jobs@gethopscotch.com if you're interested.

------
atto
Kifi ([http://www.kifi.com/](http://www.kifi.com/)) - Mountain View, CA (H1B
okay, prefer already in the area) - Front-end, backend, ML, etc. Full list:
[https://www.kifi.com/about/join_us](https://www.kifi.com/about/join_us)

We're a social network for knowledge, bringing you the things you should know,
based on who you are. VentureBeat wrote about our vision recently:
[http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/10/a-new-company-fighting-
the...](http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/10/a-new-company-fighting-the-
meaningless-cycle-of-clicks-and-likes/)

We use Scala, Lucene, Akka, Play Framework, browser extensions, AngularJS,
Gulp, etc.

• Front-end Engineer

Build the desktop product, creating an excellent user experience & easy-to-use
product.

You: Highly proficient in JS and HTML/CSS; Well versed in HTTP semantics and
web API design principles; Comfortable learning/using new web technologies to
build rich applications (think MutationObservers, CSS Transforms, SVG …)

• Mobile engineer

Design and build high quality, modern consumer mobile user experiences. It's
our fastest growing market.

You: Prior iOS or Android experience; Passionate about user experience

• Machine Learning / Information Retrieval Engineer

Using a massive amount of user events, analytics data, social graphs and web
documents, you will build a new breed of ML and IR systems with tight
throughput and latency requirements.

You: Proficient in at least one JVM language and can easily pick up Scala;
Passion for elegant and efficient algorithms and data structures; Experience
with implementing high quality ML/IR systems

If you're interested, the best contact address is careers@kifi.com, or direct:
andrew@kifi.com

------
mrw34
Chaser | [http://chaser.io](http://chaser.io) | Engineer | Full-time | London,
UK

We're a small team building highly intuitive and effective tools to help
businesses improve their cashflow. Our (paying) customers are seeing great
results and giving us hugely positive feedback. We launched 6 months ago and
we recently named of the 50 most disruptive new businesses in the UK.

We're hiring for a wide-ranging software engineering role but we're more
interested in finding the right person than requiring specific skills. If
you'd like influence, autonomy and to be solving real problems in a fast
growing business then please check
[http://chaser.io/jobs](http://chaser.io/jobs) and then drop us a message.
Thanks!

------
waltish
Baltimore, Maryland, USA | We're hiring for an interactive designer position
in an established daily newsroom. You almost certainly must have at least two
years of LAMP stack development experience AND a journalism degree to be
considered for this role. We are only likely to consider exceptions if you
have at least 3 years of experience coding news-focused LAMP applications in a
newsroom setting -- all others will almost certainly be discarded.

Our development projects regularly take on topics like police brutality,
government corruption and corporate mismanagement, meaning that the candidate
we hire will care as much about security of our apps and the integrity of our
journalism as the visual niceties of the code.

That means pushing back robustly if someone wanders in from outside the
newsroom with a request to "make some advertorial content look better." This
is a newsroom job, and we will expect you to help enforce the distinction
between editorial and advertising content.

It also might mean coaching reporters on topics like PGP or databases
occasionally when they ask, or sending them along to someone who knows the
answer if there's not a ready solution at hand. Don't worry -- our team has at
least three other coders (or more, depending on your criteria) who will
support you on a lot of this stuff. These questions can be a lot of fun,
though, since they usually mean there's a great investigative story of some
sort in the works.

Repeating: You almost certainly must have at least two years of LAMP stack
development experience AND a journalism degree to be considered for this role.
We are only likely to consider exceptions if you have at least 3 years of
experience coding news-focused LAMP applications in a newsroom setting -- all
others will almost certainly be discarded.

Still reading after all that? Good. Here's the description.

[http://www.journalismjobs.com/job-
listings/1616820](http://www.journalismjobs.com/job-listings/1616820)

------
primaryobjects
The Associated Press [http://www.ap.org](http://www.ap.org) \- Cranbury, NJ -
Web Developer, Full Stack

The Associated Press has a short-term contract role open for a software
developer with strong experience in C# ASP .NET MVC 5, AngularJs, jQuery,
Javascript, CSS, MongoDb, and REST web services. Experience with Visual Studio
2013, TFS, AWS, and Github is a plus! Must be corp to corp.

The AP is one of the largest and most trusted sources of independent
newsgathering, supplying a steady stream of news to its members, international
subscribers and commercial customers. Founded in 1846, AP has covered all the
major news events of the past 165 years, providing high-quality, informed
reporting of everything from wars and elections to championship games and
royal weddings.

------
dcuthbertson
Bit9 + Carbon Black:
[https://www.bit9.com/joinus/](https://www.bit9.com/joinus/) (Walthan, MA and
other locations):

    
    
      - Principal SW Engineer Bit9 Platform, Central or Eastern Region (remote role, location open)
      - Sustaining and Escalation SW Engineer Technical Lead
      - Sustaining Engineer
      - Principal ETDR Engineer, Cloud (Remote, North America, USA)
      - Principal Performance Test Engineer
      - Principal SDET
    

We also have openings in Threat Intelligence:

    
    
      - Threat Researcher - Atlanta, GA
      - Cloud Development Engineering Manager
    

And many others. You can send your resume to me (dcuthbertson@bit9.com) with a
note about the job you're looking for, and I'll gladly guide it through the
system.

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

About Sauce Labs: We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software
testing and development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing,
JavaScript Unit testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing
hassle-free. Sauce lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly
across 350+ OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _Core Engineers_

 _Software Engineers (Full-Stack Web)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile R &D)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Frontend)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _System Administrators_

 _Senior Systems Engineers, Operations_

 _Solution Architects_

 _Senior Ecosystems Engineer_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
capkutay
WebAction | Palo Alto, CA | Big Data Platform Engineer (Java), UI Engineer
(JS/Backbone), UI/UX Designer

WebAction is a Big Data Platform that focusses on real-time, streaming
analytics and making complex, powerful capabilities simple for end users.
Every component in our platform is controlled by interactive, web-based
drag/drop operations and/or a declarative SQL-like language.

Big Data Platform Engineer (java):
[http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=WEBACTION&cws=37&rid=10)

Senior Front-end Engineer:
[http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=WEBACTION&cws=37&rid=3)

Front-end Engineer:
[http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=WEBACTION&cws=37&rid=4)

UI/UX Designers: We don't have a job post up yet, email me at
john@webaction.com if you are interested! Bonus for you unicorns (designers
who use code as a prototyping tool)

WebAction is founded by a team of Silicon Valley executives with a track
record of creating multiple successful enterprise products including WebLogic
(now Oracle WebLogic) and GoldenGate software (now Oracle GoldenGate). We've
raised north of $11m since 2013 and our advisors/board have done amazing
things like creating the Apple logo and founding one of the top VC firms in
Silicon Valley. With every product release, we delight our customers and
engage new ones at an ever-growing rate. We're based in Downtown Palo Alto,
minutes away from the caltrain, a philz coffee, and everything else you need
to make your work-life comfortable as possible!

------
matthatesfun
Synap - [http://www.getsynap.com](http://www.getsynap.com) \- Chicago IL USA

Full-time: Full-stack (Rails+) developers AND Front-end developers

We're building a platform for automatically organizing customer
communications. Like Mint for your emails with your customers, vendors, and
teammates...and eventually much more.

App is being built in Rails, atop PostgreSQL, Redis, ElasticSearch; client
code starting with responsive HTML/JS, mobile-first, using (probably) React,
and eventually as mobile-native as we want to get. We've got big plans and an
almost-green-field to build an awesome team, app, and platform. If that sounds
enticing, get at me (matt@getsynap.com, @matthatesfun).

Currently only considering candidates who can be at least mostly in-person
available. Immediately, if possible! :-)

------
lcm133
Homesnap - Washington DC Metro
[http://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs](http://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs)

    
    
      * Android Developer
      * Web Developer
      * SQL Server Developer
    

Help Wanted. Email me directly at jobs@homesnap.com

------
robotsasquatch
Whistle Labs, Inc — San Francisco, CA — Full Time

Whistle is the world’s first technology company dedicated to helping pets live
longer and healthier lives. Through intuitive devices and a comparative
database of pet health information, Whistle is creating a new standard for
preventative care and fueling groundbreaking insights to transform veterinary
medical research.

We're looking for a Senior iOS Engineer with a strong background building top-
notch mobile experiences on iOS. You’ll work with our mobile team on our iOS
apps, building fun and intuitive interfaces for our pet-loving customers.

If you're interested in learning more, check out
[http://www.whistle.com/careers/senior-ios-
engineer/](http://www.whistle.com/careers/senior-ios-engineer/)

------
rohitsingal
Wandake Game Studios =- [http://wandake.com](http://wandake.com) \- Redwood
City, CA - 3D Generalist / Tech Artist

Requirements:

Extensive knowledge and experience using Unity for mobile game integration. A
solid understanding of animation techniques and practices for Characters and
VFX

Pluses: A strong foundation in the principles of art and design (color, form,
light, etc.) Knowledge or understanding of ZBrush Familiar with utilizing
assets created in ZBrush from the Concept phase. Passion and knowledge of
games Understanding or experience in smaller teams or startup environments

Details:

Position is located in Bay Area, California Premium healthcare and dental
benefits Meaningful equity in the company

If this is you and you are interested, we want to hear from you! Send us your
resume and portfolio at hi[@]wandake.com

------
jfischl
Remind - [https://remind.com](https://remind.com) \- SOMA, San Francisco, CA -
All Engineering roles.

Remind is hiring JavaScript, iOS, Backend, Full Stack, Data Engineers & Data
Scientists in our SOMA-based San Francisco office. We're on a mission to
improve K-12 education in our lifetime. Want to help? Check out our jobs page
- [https://www.remind.com/careers](https://www.remind.com/careers).

FAQs: \- 23M users, 150M messages/month & 23 engineers, raised $59M \- we’re
the WhatsApp of education: a messaging app for teachers, students, and
parents. No phone numbers are ever exchanged, no conversations are ever
deleted. And because everyone has a phone (we do SMS too), students and
parents get more involved. One teacher said his homework completion rates
jumped from 75% to about 99%. That makes us super happy. \- tech: architecture
consists of many small microservices built with Ruby, Node.js and Go, running
on top of Heroku and AWS behind a public RESTful API -
[http://api.remind.com](http://api.remind.com). We use Postgres, DynamoDB and
Redis heavily, with a massive job queue backed by Sidekiq and RabbitMQ.
Frontend clients include a native iOS & Android app as well as a full
AngularJS single page app - in process of moving to React and ES6. \- iOS app
has 4.5 rating. The reviews should explain our impact -
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remind-safe-classroom-
commun...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/remind-safe-classroom-
communication/id522826277)

Perks: \- competitive salary and equity \- lots of opportunities to connect
with teachers and other end users \- open vacation policy \- catered meals \-
stocked kitchen and fridge \- health and fitness reimbursement \- transit and
parking benefit \- trips to technical conferences \- monthly Hack Days \-
foosball table, couches, 20-foot loft ceilings w/lots of light \- 100% health
premium coverage for you and your dependents

------
stephendicato
Percipient Networks
([http://www.percipientnetworks.com](http://www.percipientnetworks.com)) -
Boston/Wakefield, Massachusetts - Full Time / Local Only (at the moment). We
are looking for 1-2 key early hires.

At Percipient Networks, we are striving to build products and services that
truly change how organizations of all shapes and sizes conduct cybersecurity
operations and incident response. You can read more about our open positions
on our site:
[http://www.percipientnetworks.com/careers](http://www.percipientnetworks.com/careers)

We are young, small, pre-revenue, and extremely passionate. If you are
passionate about cybersecurity and solving hard problems with technology,
please contact us.

------
showtimes
Find & Form -- Boston, MA -- Full Time --
[http://www.findandform.com](http://www.findandform.com)

We are seeking a passionate in-house, mid-level Ruby on Rails developer that
has shipped APIs that support mobile applications, specifically iOS products.
Ideally you have worked with a range of industries and understand certain
pitfalls and best practices. This position requires managing a team that
consist of front-end, back-end, & QA specialists. You will not be coding all
day. You will be communicating with clients, designers, product managers, and
strategists as well as creating awesome products.

WHAT YOU'LL BE DOING

You will work directly with the founding members of Find & Form as well as an
amazing team of 8 creating unique products using the latest in mobile
technology and helping to grow our expanding development team. Our clients
range from early stage seed startups to trusted industry leaders so there is
no shortage of challenges. You will be working with emerging technologies such
as iBeacon communication, mobile commerce & mobile payments, and location
based systems.

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

\+ 3+ years of Ruby on Rails experience \+ 1+ years in development management
or team lead \+ A strong understanding of git and gitflow practices \+ Open to
trying new tools and technology \+ Heroku & AWS experience \+ RESTful API
architecture \+ Passion for open-sourcing technology

BENEFITS

\+ Competitive salary \+ New Macbook Air & display monitor \+ IRA plan with
company match \+ Health and dental insurance premiums for full time employees
\+ 3 weeks of personal paid time off and 2 weeks of company time off per year
\+ Allowance for conferences, books, and other educational resources \+ MBTA
pass reimbursement \+ Gym membership

Reach out to me personally: darion@findandform.com // More information about
the position and who we are: [http://bit.ly/1BhnPn8](http://bit.ly/1BhnPn8)

------
trevoro
Bench - Vancouver, BC

We’re Bench, and we’re hard at work turning something really old (bookkeeping)
into something new and appealing. As part of the engineering team, you’ll help
us build tools that augment the capabilities of real accountants, eliminate
drudgery, and build inspiring interfaces.

We’re a tight-knit group of engineers. We value effectiveness, open debate,
picking the right tool for the job, and the joy of accomplishment. We
currently use Scala, Java, and Node. We do all of our ops automation using
Ansible and AWS with a bunch of other tools in between.

We’re currently looking for:

Senior Software Engineers (Platform) Software Engineers (Full-Stack Web)
Devops Engineers

If you’re interested in joining Bench please visit
[https://bench.co/careers/](https://bench.co/careers/)

------
paradox95
San Francisco, CA

Outbound ([https://outbound.io](https://outbound.io)) is looking for a server
side engineer to join our small team of 4. We're young (as a company) and
you'll be early enough that you'll be involved in core architectural and
infrastructure decisions that will be the basis of our technology stack. We
have a lot of exciting projects in the pipeline that should keep
architecturally minded engineers happy, interested and busy for a while.
Technologies we use (currently): - Go - MongoDB - AWS - AngularJS - Firebase

Go experience not required. None of us knew it before we started building
Outbound either.

Prior startup experience is a huge bonus especially if you were engineer 1-5.

DevOps and people with sysadmin experience a bonus as well.

If interested, email travis@outbound.io.

------
pat-leahy-qw
QuoteWizard - Seattle - Senior Software Engineer - C# / SQL

QuoteWizard is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to work on our lead
trading systems. These systems buy and sell internet insurance leads in online
auctions. The ideal candidate understands complicated problems and designs
elegant, easy to maintain solutions which will scale. The candidate must be
comfortable working in an existing codebase and have the judgment to make
necessary changes to existing code while managing risk.

Our trading platforms are currently built with C# and SQL Server however
qualified candidates with experience with other platforms will be considered.

Check out
[http://quotewizard.com/qw_careers#sr_software_engineer](http://quotewizard.com/qw_careers#sr_software_engineer)

------
codegeek
did anyone notice that this is not the official whoishiring thread ? can
someone from HN comment on this ?

------
g-wilson
Node.js Developers @ Car Throttle
([https://www.carthrottle.com/jobs/](https://www.carthrottle.com/jobs/)) -
Full-time, London UK

We're a funded media/tech startup based in London building a media platform
product that connects publishers and communities. We run one of the largest
automotive community websites online
([http://www.carthrottle.com](http://www.carthrottle.com)) and have a unique
approach to building niche media properties.

We're hiring software engineers to join our small but growing product team as
we re-architect our website and API to handle big traffic and rapid user
growth.

Email jobs+engineering@carthrottle.com for more information or to apply.

Tech: Node.js, AWS, MySQL, Redis, nginx

------
gaoprea
Arnia Software, Romania - Bucharest, Brasov, and REMOTE

We're the most ambitious software development company within Eastern EU
region, and we're growing like crazy. Challenging projects, nicest people,
great offices in Victory Sq in Bucharest. Besides, we do a lot of cool stuff -
we contribute to half a dozen open source projects, and we operate #1 humor
site in Romania.

Looking for top technical skills backed by strong academic background.
Multiple positions available:

\- C/C++ developers for RDBMS engine development

\- Java developers for special-purpose (financial) query engine development

\- Machine learning specialists with a focus on image processing

\- Front-end developers (Javascript/TypeScript, jQuery, Angular, PureMVC)

\- Test automation developers (Cucumber/Ruby)

\- UI/UX designers

Please apply by sending your resume to careers@arnia.ro and mentioning [HN] in
the email subject.

~~~
zerr
Could you please comment on compensation - is it Romanian/"eastern European"
level? Can someone applying for REM0TE hope for North American level?

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab | San Francisco or remote

We make a PaaS for data science that helps sophisticated organizations build,
share, and deploy their analyses and models faster. We have a growing number
of sophisticated enterprise customers, and we are growing our team to keep up
with the demand for new functionality.

We are looking for Senior Software Engineers, and for an Infrastructure/Ops
Engineer. Our stack is mostly in Scala, and we make heavy use of Docker under
the hood. It's a complex product — job distribution, a revisioned file store
with support for large files, containers — so we need people with serious tech
chops.

Apply at
[http://www.dominodatalab.com/careers](http://www.dominodatalab.com/careers)
or email jobs@dominodatalab.com

------
barendt
Philadelphia, PA - Penn Medicine

Associate Web Developer, Web Developer, Senior Web Developer

We’re looking for web developers of all skill-levels at Penn Medicine.

All of our new applications are being built in Ruby on Rails, but we’ve got
over a decade of legacy PHP code so you’d be spending time in both
environments. We work agilely and in small teams (~3 developers and 1 product
owner per team) organized loosely around different themes (e.g., medical
school admissions, faculty data, research data).

We’ve got a bit more about the open positions on our website
([https://www.med.upenn.edu/pmacs/jobs.shtml](https://www.med.upenn.edu/pmacs/jobs.shtml)),
but I’m happy to chat (barendt@mail.med.upenn.edu) if you’ve got questions or
would like to know more.

------
xtracto
Kueski is Hiring in Guadalajara, Mexico!, yes you can get a piece o Silicon
Valley if you are in Mexico too! (
[https://kueski.com/careers/software_engineer](https://kueski.com/careers/software_engineer)
)

We are a not-that-big (16) group of people who have been working for the last
two years building the "Amazon of Financial Services". Whether it is building
financial risk models using the latest Machine Learning algorithms, or
designing and developing that killer software architecture to process millions
of applications and users, there is plenty of fun.

Kueski is backed by Crunch Fund and Core Ventures, having raised USD$1.3 M in
the seed round and a Delaware Corp. But at the same time we are operating 100%
in Mexico (Guadalajara, to be precise). For those reasons, you will find all
the cool things you would expect from a company in the Valley such as (but not
limited to =oP ) ping-pong, 24/7 free food (imagine a big freezer full of
delicious frozen Mexican food like cochinita, enchiladas, etc) great amicable
culture, no office hours, among several other things.

We have open positions for variety of profiles: Developers, Human Resources,
Data Scientists, Digital Media Marketing, Operations Associate, Controller. If
you fit any of these profiles, we would like to hear from you.

For more info send your resume at jobs+hn@kueski.com or write directly to me
at baqueiro@kueski.com

Some info about Kueski in the news:
[http://www.economist.com/news/business/21647624-nascent-
tech...](http://www.economist.com/news/business/21647624-nascent-tech-hub-may-
succeed-solving-local-problems-techs-mex) [http://www.pr.com/press-
release/556004](http://www.pr.com/press-release/556004)
[http://elempresario.mx/casos-exito/kueski-los-geeks-se-
ponen...](http://elempresario.mx/casos-exito/kueski-los-geeks-se-ponen-
prestar) [Spanish]

------
virgil_disgr4ce
RAB Lighting (rabweb.com) - NYC (Manhattan)

Role: Senior Software Developer, Lead Frontend Developer

Seeking quality, experienced developers to contribute to the backend and
frontend of a novel wireless, cloud-based lighting control system. This is an
industrial-grade system, not home automation—a product line that has the
opportunity to genuinely make a dent in the world's energy usage by a trusted
and venerable leader in the lighting industry.

We take world-class engineering seriously and treat our team as such—expect a
highly competitive salary and benefits.

SO Careers Company page:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/rab/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/rab/)
Please apply there or email ted@rabweb.com for more info.

------
stackedsax
Rackspace, Inc. - San Francisco, CA - Software Engineer

    
    
      ------------------------
      ------ Who We Are ------
      ------------------------
    

We are the Cloud Metrics team at Rackspace.

We run a metrics-as-a-service API.

We created the Blueflood open-source metrics engine and API
([http://blueflood.io](http://blueflood.io)).

We make it easy for developers to store and scale their metrics.

    
    
      -------------------------
      --- Software Engineer ---
      -------------------------
    

Focus on time-series data and make Cloud Metrics a world-class engine for
metrics of all shapes and sizes.

Scale Cloud Metrics' infrastructure: help our large and growing Cassandra
cluster run as smoothly as possible.

Engage the growing open-source community around time-series data and metrics
analysis and visualization.

Optimize Cloud Metrics' deployment, continuous integration and testing
processes.

    
    
      ------------------------
      --- More Information ---
      ------------------------
    

To apply, just shoot us an email:

* hiring@blueflood.io

Job Posting:

* [https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/12755/software-de...](https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/12755/software-developer%2c-cloud-metrics/job)

Useful links:

* [http://docs.rackspace.com/cmet/api/v1.0/cmet-devguide/conten...](http://docs.rackspace.com/cmet/api/v1.0/cmet-devguide/content/Overview.html)

* [http://blueflood.io](http://blueflood.io)

* [https://github.com/rackerlabs/blueflood](https://github.com/rackerlabs/blueflood)

------
lamplighter
Uken Games in downtown Toronto

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
dminor
Portland, OR and San Francisco, CA; Remote OK for devops

Say Media is a platform for digital magazines. We are looking for programmers,
UX, and devops.

We're not looking for proficiency in a particular language, just good
engineers who enjoy learning. Our API layer is in python and our front end is
angular. There are lots of other technologies sprinkled in as well.

We're growing our platform from 50MM pageviews to 500MM this year, so there
are lots of fun projects and challenges. Say has a great culture and great
work/life balance.

I'm not a recruiter, just a guy that works here. Check out
[http://www.saymedia.com/jobs](http://www.saymedia.com/jobs) or email me and
I'll hand your resume to the right person (email in profile).

------
morgante
New York, NY | Remote possible | Cafe

At Cafe, we're building tools for scalable storytelling: we're improving the
quality of writing on the internet through technology. With great publishing
tools (our CMS is awesome) and sophisticated analytics (we're building systems
which crawl the social graph to discover the appropriate audience for every
story), we're helping great writers to reach massive audiences. We're hiring
software engineers & data developers. If you'd like to make the web a better
place while using cutting edge tools (Docker in production, isomorphic
javascript, etc.), please get in touch!

More info here: [http://www.themid.com/careers](http://www.themid.com/careers)

------
camflan
DriverDo - Lawrence, KS - FULL TIME

– Full stack web developer You will have the ability to influence our product
and own the development of our web front end. We are starting out and moving
quickly. We are exploring a move to a modern front-end framework such as
Backbone, React or Angular and you will have input in helping us drive the
decision

– iOS developer We need an iOS developer to take over the app from our
overseas developers. We need a developer who is well versed in iOS best
practices and is able to implement complex UI/UX design and animation. You
will own the project and influence the design and direction our mobile apps
take along with our Android and web developers.

www.driverdo.com

Send information to careers@driverdo.com or contact me directly at
camron.flanders@driverdo.com

------
somewhatn00b
Progistix Worldwide
([https://www.progistixworldwide.com](https://www.progistixworldwide.com)) -
NYC, New York

At Progistix, we are building an innovative, nimble product to tackle the
tired challenges of moving food across the country. Progistix is new but our
team is not. We are adding to a group of seasoned, successful technology and
industry vets. And though we are still a growing start-up, we’ve got big
company resources. That means you’ve got the freedom to think big and the time
to experiment on a large scale.

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Lead Frontend Engineer (HTML/CSS/JS)
    
      - Lead Backend Engineer (Python/Flask)
    
      - iOS Engineer
    

Check out our job descriptions and get in touch on our website!

------
jipiboily
Rainforest QA (YC S12) - San Francisco or REMOTE (most of our dev team is
remote)

We are looking for: \- Front-end engineers \- Full-stack engineers \- Devops
\- Data Nerd \- Sales (SDR) \- Sales (AE)

Rainforest is a better way to do testing. We're building Rainforest to let
everyone focus on the important things and spend less time thinking about QA.
Get full QA for your product in ~ 30 minutes in general.

Our stack: \- Rails, Grape \- QueueClassic (we're maintainers) \- Postgres \-
Coffeescript, SASS (scss), Haml \- Backbone (we started to work with React
recently, we might fully move to React soon!) \- KVM \- Puppet \- Heroku \-
AWS

Please join us by applying on
[https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/](https://www.rainforestqa.com/jobs/) :)

------
subleq
Fusionbox (www.fusionbox.com) -- Denver, CO

Python/Django Software Engineers

YOU: You are passionate about open source and like to try new technologies.
You do not necessarily come from a traditional computer science background,
but you have achieved mastery and you are particularly well suited to
engineering. You are a self-starter and learn easily. You would like to get
paid to write open source software.

US: Fusionbox offers custom software development solutions to a wide range of
clients using new technologies. Fusionbox is a place for talented people who
are serious about engineering. We are committed to the open source community
([https://github.com/fusionbox](https://github.com/fusionbox)) and Pythonic
sensibility.

------
drsim
Pemberton Rank - Copenhagen, Denmark (remote considered)

I'm an ambitious bootstrapper with decent and growing traction in the small
ecommerce business space. Profitable with 10% monthly user growth.

Looking for a Frontend developer with design skills. I'm a good backend coder,
lately spending more time on the business side.

I need someone to take the design & UX forward and generally architect the
frontend layer.

My first product, Plug in SEO, has given me a beachhead. Now I am invading an
area that is occupied by old tech sloth whose residents aren't happy with
their masters.

Join the cause?

[https://angel.co/pemberton-rank/jobs/58643-frontend-
develope...](https://angel.co/pemberton-rank/jobs/58643-frontend-developer-
with-design)

help@pluginseo.com

------
senotrusov
Wall Street International Magazine | Montenegro, Europe, RELOCATION |
INTERN/entry/mid level software engineer, JavaScript/Rails

Wall Street International Magazine (wsimag.com) is searching for entry/mid
Level HTML/JavaScript software engineer, for the full-time job in Budva,
Montenegro (Europe). We are willing to arrange relocation.

HTML/CSS/JavaScript (possibly React) and simple server-side logic with Ruby on
Rails.

We expect the candidate to be able to focus on the creating exceptional web-
pages, produced with solid understanding of HTML and related technologies. We
have a multinational team, our primary language of communication in office is
English.

If you are interested in this position, please send your resume to
info@wsimag.com

Thank you.

------
harmmonica
Loha | Remote | Part-time (6-8 hours per week) | Backend (Ruby on Rails) Dev
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/loha/id866898916?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/loha/id866898916?mt=8)
[http://www.loha.co](http://www.loha.co)

Recently-launched, bootstrapped web/mobile startup looking for a backend Ruby
on Rails dev or, if the stars align, a technical cofounder who's willing to
work for equity in exchange for a few hours of work per week.

Tech: Ruby on Rails Postgres Heroku

Outsourced team works on the iPhone app and so we're looking for someone to
manage API updates as well as do small web and data projects.

Email sayloha at loha dot co (co not com!)

------
cstigler
Zaption ([http://www.zaption.com](http://www.zaption.com)) || San Francisco,
CA

Full-Stack Web Engineer (Node.js, MongoDB, Knockout.js) || Full-Time

Zaption is an education-technology startup that's fixing video learning.
Teachers and trainers use our web app to turn online videos (from YouTube,
Vimeo, etc) into interactive learning experiences that engage students and
deepen understanding. We're a very small (6-person) team that is funded,
growing, and has real customers and revenue. We're looking for a dev who's
interested in education, besides being good with JavaScript, having some
experience with Node.js/MongoDB, and being able to wrangle HTML/CSS.

If you're interested, email charlie@zaption.com

------
niyue
Splunk ([http://www.splunk.com/](http://www.splunk.com/)) - Shanghai, China -
Full time - Frontend/Backend Dev Engineers and QA Engineers

Splunk makes machine data accessible, usable and valuable to everyone.

We are a small engineering team in Shanghai and are currently hiring with lots
of engineering positions open.

Detailed information for some positions:

[http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-
CAAAGK3?jvi=oOtz0fwA](http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=oOtz0fwA)

[http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-
CAAAGK3?jvi=oktz0fw6](http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=oktz0fw6)

If you are interested, feel free to reach me via [sni (at@) splunk (dot.) com]

------
nshiftan
New York City / Seattle / Philadelphia -- Curalate

Curalate is looking for talented full-time software developers to join our
team. Our team today is deep in the trenches -- tackling some of the gnarliest
problems out there at the intersection of computer vision and big data -- and
we're looking for a few great engineers to join us.

Responsibilities:

You'll be expected to dive into our stack and toolkit, and start shipping code
on day one. We're not hiring code monkeys; you'll be given substantial feature
ownership, and we'll expect you to contribute product ideas as well as code.

We're not language zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job,
and are comfortable with a polyglot codebase. That said, today we lean on:

* Languages: Scala, Javascript

* Frameworks: Storm, Lift, Scalatra

* Infrastructure: AWS

* Databases: Cassandra, MySQL (RDS), DynamoDB, Redis, Memcached

* Front End: Angular, jQuery, Bootstrap

(Production experience with any of these technologies is not required.
However, candidates will, at a minimum, want to have experience with an
object-oriented language like Java, C++, or C#).

About Us:

Curalate is the leading marketing and analytics suite for the visual web and a
partner to more than 500 of the world’s most-loved brands. We’re a passionate
team of visual thinkers, makers, and storytellers dedicated to helping brands
create authentic connections with consumers through images. And we’re building
something really powerful.

Much like the brands we work with, our people are nothing short of inspiring –
and we’re looking to grow our team. If you’re scrappy, creative, curious, and
FUN, then we think Curalate could be the place for you.

Full details can be found at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/curalate/jobs/48681](https://boards.greenhouse.io/curalate/jobs/48681).
No recruiters, please.

------
ghempton
Outreach - [https://www.outreach.io/](https://www.outreach.io/) \- Full-Stack,
Backend, or DevOps - Seattle, WA - Full-time

Outreach is a small, quickly growing, funded startup with real revenues. We
have a sexy product that is tackling the un-sexy space of sales automation.

Our Tech Stack Simplified

* Front - React.js (we are big believers in single page javascript applications)

* Back - Rails (nothin' but a JSON api which our front-end consumes)

* Database - CouchDB, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Redis (help us scale! we process lots of emails)

* Ops - Amazon Web Services managed via Chef

For more info: [https://angel.co/outreach/jobs/46560-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/outreach/jobs/46560-full-stack-engineer)

------
epanastasi
Runscope - San Francisco/New York

Runscope is building tools for developers working on API-driven mobile and web
applications. We have a clear vision for the future of service-powered
software and the tools that will be required to build the next generation of
applications. We're an experienced team backed by top-tier investors looking
for people who share our passion for building great tools and want to help
shape not just our products, but the company as well.

We are looking for talented Engineers including but not limited to Data
Systems Engineering, Product Engineering, & DevOps. Also looking for a
Customer Support Engineer (SF or Remote).

[https://www.runscope.com/jobs](https://www.runscope.com/jobs)

------
Gamblor
Localeur - Front-End Developer - [http://localeur.com/](http://localeur.com/)
\- Austin, TX - Full Time, no remote work.

Localeur is a curated community of local insiders who want to help you
experience local in their city. While review sites lack authenticity and local
credibility, and travel guide books go out of date the moment they’re
published, Localeur gives you a real look into what it’s like to be a local.
If it’s not local, it’s not on Localeur.

For more information check out
[http://blog.localeur.com/post/114672110706/were-hiring-a-
fro...](http://blog.localeur.com/post/114672110706/were-hiring-a-front-end-
developer)

------
helloshow
Hello Show - Ft. Lauderdale, FL (Relocation Offered)

Lead UI/UX Designer for Web and Mobile Application

Hello Show is a design-driven real estate application that is transforming the
way real estate agents communicate and schedule. The application has created
an easy to use scheduling and showing process for all parties through a secure
mobile messaging platform, route planner, and an agent-to-agent scheduling
system. The result is an exceptional tool kit designed for the way real estate
agents work.

You will be joining an amazing team: one of the top Realtors in South Florida,
2 of the top 100 Ruby on Rails contributors, a market research expert, a
seasoned startup operations veteran, and 3 additional senior engineers. Our
design foundation comes from the world-class designer behind Desk.com,
Bitl.ly, Heroku, Grooveshark and more, so you will be building upon an
incredibly well organized and high quality product. Our development team is
entirely remote, but you should be local.

As our UI/UX Designer, you will be at the forefront of our product team,
moving ahead of the rest to determine what we need to work on. You must be
excited to challenge your assumptions and prove ideas with data; everything we
do is an experiment, but decisions are made pragmatically.

Responsibilities:

\- Design clean and unique User Interfaces to mirror UX requirements

\- Develop deep empathy and understanding of our users and their experiences

\- Translate user testing and research results into wireframes and user-flow
diagrams

\- Design for the responsive web

\- Explore and incorporate new and emerging design trends

\- Communicate and collaborate with developers on design

\- Develop project optimized assets and deliverables

\- Make our users incredibly productive and make a product they love

Apply at:
[https://helloshow.workable.com/j/B620BDDF57](https://helloshow.workable.com/j/B620BDDF57)

------
ngg971
MedNexus - New York, NY

MedNexus ([http://www.mednexus.io](http://www.mednexus.io)) is a semantic
search engine for Healthcare professionals (and expert consumers) - think
"Google for Medicine". Our search and discovery tool is powered by cutting-
edge web analytics and crowdsources users’ preferences to deliver the most
relevant medical content on any topic or clinical question.

We are looking for a VP of Business Development to work closely with the
founders to execute on the go to market strategy. The ideal candidate will
have a passion for Healthcare, an interest in Information Systems and have
experience in marketing and sales. They will help us grow our user base,
expand our sales and distribution pipeline, and hone our business model.

They will work with the founders on the following processes: User acquisition
and customer development Engage with thought leaders and medical organizations
for branding and distribution Monitor market trends and market participants
Explore sales leads (identify decision makers amongst the targeted leads in
order to start sales process) Inbound marketing - build an online presence and
enhance credibility through creation of content and social media engagement

The ideal candidate should be detail-oriented, highly articulate and
comfortable communicating our value proposition to users, potential partners &
clients. Furthermore, they should have an ability to understand larger
strategic issues, and be motivated to work independently and assume
responsibility during key phases in product and business development.

What we look for: \- Experience in marketing and sales \- Business development
experience at a startup \- Knowledge of healthcare and/or life sciences
industry \- Ability to work independently and learn on the fly

Compensation will be in equity (1%-4%) and cash (>$60k).

You will be given a large equity stake and have the opportunity to play a
pivotal role in the company.

If you are interested, please feel free to reach out to
founders@mednexusinc.com or visit our website.

------
cjcodes
Web software engineer @ Crisis Text Line (crisistextline.org). New York, NY.

There's too much to read on this page, so here's a quick way to measure your
interest:

STEP 1: The Keywords

\- PHP. Symfony2. Drupal. Node.js. Mental health. Non-profit.

STEP 2: The Mission

\- Here's a TED talk about what we do:
[http://crisistext.org/tedtalk](http://crisistext.org/tedtalk)

STEP 3(a): Apply

\- Interested?
[https://crisistextline.workable.com/jobs/47241](https://crisistextline.workable.com/jobs/47241)
or email me directly chris@crisistextline.org

Step 3(b): Recruiters

\- Please review our recruiter policy before contacting me:
[http://crisistext.org/recruiter](http://crisistext.org/recruiter)

------
bjr-
nxt> \- Princeton, NJ & New York, NY - FULL-TIME - ENGINEERS

[https://angel.co/next-angles](https://angel.co/next-angles)

Clojure, ClojureScript, Storm, Semantic Web, Prolog, Datomic, Cassandra, Om

We are building a system that takes fuzzy human language financial regulations
and transforms them into something computable: rules. Rules are then executed
against billions to trillions of triples and all information (raw and inferred
data) are presented in a UI that gives the user tools to navigate, manipulate
and analyze linked data.

The conceptual heart of the system is a set of semantic web standards that
allows us to formally model data and rules. The technical heart is Datomic,
Storm, Clojure, ClojureScript and Om.

brianrubinton@gmail.com

------
clutchski
Datadog - [http://www.datadoghq.com/](http://www.datadoghq.com/) \- New York,
NY

Generalists, front-end, back-end & data developers.

Datadog is a product built to give dev and ops teams great visibility into the
health of their system. If you want to come and build systems that process
persist, analyze and visualize tons of data (millions of data points per
second), come and check us out.

For me, a backend dev, it's been incredibly fruitful helping build, grow and
run a system at this scale. We've tackled lots of hard problems and there are
lots left to solve.

More details here:

[http://jobs.datadoghq.com/](http://jobs.datadoghq.com/)

Drop me a line if you have any questions: mattp@datadoghq.com

------
basecase_com
BaseCase - [http://basecase.com/careers](http://basecase.com/careers)

Location: Berlin, Germany

Our primary product is a sophisticated web application which allows non-
developers create interactive presentations.

We're looking for talented developers. Our technology stack is Javascript /
jQuery / HTML5 on the front-end, and Python / MySQL on the back-end. But you
don't need experience in our stack - we know a good developer can learn on the
job. We can support REMOTE workers, and are willing to assist in obtaining a
work VISA for Germany if required.

We have been profitable for several years, so we can offer very competitive
salaries, with stock options.

If this sounds interesting, please contact careers@basecase.com.

Cheers,

Diarmuid Glynn / CTO

------
theyeti
Just, wait a minute, isn't it that only the real whoishiring account[1] gets
to post this.

Could someone please ban the user.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

~~~
erikano
Too late now, too many comments in the thread. Does it matter who posted the
thread anyway?

------
shedd
Zoomer (YC S14) – SAN FRANCISCO OR REMOTE

Zoomer is building a new take on food delivery - a platform to handle an
extraordinarily high volume of concurrent deliveries from restaurants that
already deliver (i.e. pizza, wings, sandwiches, etc.). We’re bringing much
needed change to local high-volume delivery restaurants that are still doing
delivery the way they’ve always done it. Our restaurants and their customers
love the service, and our order volume is surging. You’ll make a real impact
working to build and scale Zoomer as we continue to grow to new restaurants
and territories.

We have amazing investors behind us, including Y Combinator (S14), First Round
Capital, SV Angel, CrunchFund, Eric Ries, Gabriel Weinberg, the founder of
DuckDuckGo and others. This is your opportunity to get in on the ground-floor
- we’re making key hires to build our core team. You’ll have a ton of impact –
lots of freedom to evolve our platform, stack, and apps. We follow strong dev
practices, put an emphasis on testing, and deploy rapidly.

Help us build cutting-edge technical solutions to:

    
    
      - tough logistics problems, quickly routing orders to optimal drivers in near-real-time.
      - on-demand prediction and forecasting models
      - scalable compute and data infrastructure
      - multiple mobile apps - for restaurants and drivers - on both iOS and Android
      - range of complex real-time frontend interfaces
     

Our stack: We have an AI backend service that handles order routing, multiple
mobile applications – for our drivers and restaurants, and several Ruby on
Rails applications for customer-facing/internal services. We’re using
Angular.js and CoffeeScript on the frontend. Our data team uses Python.

The roles we’re hiring for:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails and Frontend engineer (Angular.js) engineers
      - DevOps engineer
      - Artificial Intelligence engineer
      - Data engineer
      - Data scientist
     

If this sounds interesting and you'd like to learn more, please apply here:
[http://www.zoomerdelivery.com/#jobs](http://www.zoomerdelivery.com/#jobs)

------
ekanes
Full-time | Phoenix, Arizona

GiftcardZen.com - we buy and sell numbers. Funded. 20 people. We're the
fastest-growing company in Arizona.

Looking for: * Developers: RoR, Heroku (see Stack below) *
Community/Communications Person * Data-driven Marketer * CFO / VP Finance *
iOS & Android devs

Our stack: We use Ruby on Rails backed by a Postgres database running on
Heroku. Because we're constantly outgrowing our systems, we are moving to a
service-oriented architecture, both by moving process to service objects
within our existing app, and creating microservices which run in separate
applications.

All positions are full-time, in our gorgeous new downtown office where
developers have both windows/light/views and also doors that close. ;)

How to apply: hiring@

------
MattRogish
REMOTE, Authorized to work in US; full-time/part-time/contractor/perm -
ReactiveOps

We're a completely distributed company performing two important services for
our clients:

1) DevOps consulting (infrastructure automation, containerization, creating
high availability infrastructures/DR, chatops implementations, etc.)

2) Ongoing retainer-based services, functioning as our client's "outsourced,
in-house (dev)-ops team" (stuff from #1, database administration, ongoing
platform maintenance and support, pager duty, etc.)

We're looking for Ops professionals from mid-level to CTO: DBAs, Ansible
coders, Docker architects, AWS experts, Linux kernel hackers, etc.

Contact me, the CEO and co-founder at: matt [at] reactiveops dot com

I look forward to speaking with you!

------
helenatdisqus
Disqus' mission is to make it easy for people to get into discussions about
the things they love -- or are just curious about. We're building out the
advertising side of our business, and we're actively hiring the following
roles, many of which will focus on our growing ads space, for our downtown San
Francisco office:

DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/blk8cr](http://grnh.se/blk8cr) Disqus is
found on millions of sites and receives over a billion pageviews a month. Our
3-person DevOps team builds the foundation for everything we do, and we're
looking for a 4th person to join. You have 5+ years of experience with Linux
and server hardware, and can also work with our development engineers because
you know Python and Javascript (or are interested in learning).

Sr. Infrastructure Engineer, Advertising:
[http://grnh.se/1m56i3](http://grnh.se/1m56i3) Infrastructure Engineer,
Advertising: [http://grnh.se/ug402s](http://grnh.se/ug402s) We're looking for
two people to build the backend infrastructure for our growing suite of ads
products. You have 2-5 years of prior experience building infrastructure (or
5-10, for our senior role) -- bonus if any of that prior experience was with
advertising infrastructure.

UI Engineer, Advertising: [http://grnh.se/eivf80](http://grnh.se/eivf80) This
role will focus on implementing designs for our Advertising product
development team. You have a solid grasp of HTML and CSS, a good eye for
design, and a desire to learn and grow within a comprehensive code review
culture.

Data Analyst, Advertising: [http://grnh.se/jkenh5](http://grnh.se/jkenh5)
We're looking for someone with 2-5 years of prior experience to join our
2-person Data Analytics team. This role is great for someone who likes talking
with data, since you won't just pull reports on behalf of other teams --
you'll evangelize the stories behind your data at all levels of the company.

------
mark
Jukely | [https://www.jukely.com/](https://www.jukely.com/) | New York, NY |
Frontend, Backend, Mobile (iOS/Android), Design

Jukely helps music lovers discover concerts, friends to go with, and provides
access to unlimited shows for $25/mo. We’re a small team of designers,
engineers, and concert promoters creating boldly-designed products
([https://unlimited.jukely.com](https://unlimited.jukely.com)) for concert
goers.

If you're an engineer (backend, frontend, mobile) or designer that loves
music—get in touch!

Apply at [https://www.jukely.com/jobs](https://www.jukely.com/jobs).

------
funkenstein
Insightpool | Atlanta, GA | Frontend, Backend, Whatever

Established startup currently hiring for various new products and experiments
surrounding large-scale social network analysis. While we're especially in
need of engineers interested in data science and data processing
architectures, we're always hiring intelligent folk regardless of their
primary focus. Minorities encouraged to apply.

Frontend Buzzwords > [ ES6, React, Flux, ImmutableJS, D3 ]

Backend Buzzwords > [ Python, Ruby, Go, Scala, Spark, Hadoop, Elasticsearch,
Postgres, Redis ]

Other Buzzwords > [ Flexible Hours, Blue Bottle Coffee, Nintendo Products,
Spontaneous Dance Parties ]

To apply/get more info, skip the crappy application portal and shoot me an
email at cm9jY29AaW5zaWdodHBvb2wuY29tCg==.

~~~
burger_moon
"shoot me an email at cm9jY29AaW5zaWdodHBvb2wuY29tCg==."

could you clarify this a little?

~~~
dsacco
His email address is encoded in Base64. Whenever you see what looks like
random gibberish followed by ==, it's generally a Base64 encoded string. It's
trivial to reverse. He's trying to weed people out.

~~~
burger_moon
Cool thanks. I guess I'm not a good fit then? I cant say I come across that
writing JavaScript though.

~~~
x0x0
maybe it's just antispam, not weedout

    
    
      pbpaste | base64 --decode

------
adambratt
Benzinga -- is getting massive amounts of new traffic and we need some more
team members to help us handle all the new visitors either REMOTE or local
full-time in Detroit, MI.

    
    
       Positions
          ☆☆☆ Lead Front-end engineer
          ☆☆☆ Senior Django Developer 
          ☆☆   Senior Drupal Developer
    
    
       Quick Stats
          ★ Customers include TD Ameritrade, Microsoft, Yahoo
          ★ 20 million+ monthly readers
          ★ 1000s of subscribers to our private Marketfy trading communities
    
    

We're a financial media company, a poor man's - lest we say everyday man's -
Bloomberg competitor, and a financial product SaaS all forged together into a
powerful trident that is attacking the high seas of Wall Street in a
relentless pursuit of transparency.

And conquer we shall! We've grown 100% quarter over quarter all last year and
another 100% just in the last month. Our team has surged to 30+ people and the
waves of revenue washed together to form a rushing roar with just one of our
products going from nothing to $200k/month in under a year.

Being a media company we find our way into all kinds of cool stuff. Our office
is furnished with things like a $3000 high-end bed that was sent to us to
review. We got to talk to and get pictures with Warren Buffett and Lloyd
Blankfein (CEO of Goldman Sachs) when they came to Detroit.

But, you interject, finance is one of the toughest startup seas to sail upon!
The old boys club runs an ironclad ship with no visible decks for boarding.
Avast! We've built a battering ram of a business in just a few short years
that has pummeled its way deep into the heart of Wall Street. Old Ironsides
has warmed itself to Benzinga and once a taste the thirst cannot be quenched.

And if you happen to trade or invest yourself you'll find us inside almost all
of the major brokerages in the US. So, where do you fit in this rigging, you
swashbuckling scalawag? Well, our team is crazy ambitious, motivated, and
experienced with shaking shit up. If you know your tech, and want on deck this
is the place to do it. Your exact technical background and language of choice
doesn't matter as much as your motivation and your ability to adapt quickly.

Why be a ninja when you can be a pirate? This ship is forging a new course,
send an email to careers@benzinga.com to board! Email us now:
careers@benzinga.com

Check us out: [http://marketfy.com](http://marketfy.com) and
[http://benzinga.com](http://benzinga.com)

~~~
unusximmortalis
please modify your ad this is not actually looking for remote working members.
thanks

------
mikeomoto
E la Carte - elacarte.com - Palo Alto, CA

E la Carte puts tablets on restaurant tables.

Before you apply, do some reading about us-- here's some press:
[http://tcrn.ch/1bgAQyV](http://tcrn.ch/1bgAQyV) \- TechCrunch - E la Carte +
Applebees [http://bit.ly/1bQ5TtU](http://bit.ly/1bQ5TtU) \- FastCompany - 50
Most Innovative Companies [http://cnnmon.ie/1Hkqhxb](http://cnnmon.ie/1Hkqhxb)
\- CNN Money - Innovation Nation

We're currently hiring a Sr/Lead Android developer
[http://elacarte.com/about/#job-senior-lead-android-
developer](http://elacarte.com/about/#job-senior-lead-android-developer)

The ultimate responsibility is to build something that fits frictionlessly
into the very demanding and chaotic restaurant environment. We have the
unusual requirement of facing two sets of customers, the restaurant
themselves, and the customer sitting at the dining table. Can you help solve
this problem in an elegant way?

We're also hiring a Sr Software Engineer [http://elacarte.com/about/#job-sr-
jr-software-engineer](http://elacarte.com/about/#job-sr-jr-software-engineer)

This engineer is responsible for building and maintaining the interface server
between our internal tablet and the various legacy systems that are already
present in the restaurant. Make sure that fifty extra pieces of hardware fit
in neatly with a legacy software stack. Create future-proof APIs and then have
the freedom to play with any part of the server you want. Help bring
restaurant technology into the 21st century.

If you think you might be a fit for either role, feel free to reach out and
say hi, mike[at]elacarte[dot]com, I'm the lead infrastructure developer here,
and am the filter for the hiring pipeline.

No remote, H1Bs will be considered, but those with unrestricted work status
will be given a strong priority.

------
Raidan988
Find your second home at Movoto.com (San Mateo, CA)!

We're a consumer-focused real estate solution with a high growth-profile.
Building a core team to take our product and offerings to the next level. With
the backing of a financial conglomerate we're looking for the right team to
make home buying as easy as booking a vacation but twice as fun!

Roles we're hiring for (VISA and RELO offered) \- Web Performance Architect
(Stack: Node.js, Java, MySql , Apache Tomcat, Ubuntu server, AWS, MongoDb,
Nginx) \- Lead Web Application Engineer (Node.js, AWS preferred) \- IT/Network
Operations Engineer (Linux administration (85%) & desktop support(15%) \-
Product Manager - predictive analytics or machine learning.

------
wkm
Square, New York City (NYC)

Square! In 2013 we opened an office in NYC in SoHo. We've grown to nearly a
hundred people across all disciplines and are working on building two of the
highest impact products at Square.

In NYC we're looking for:

* Fullstack Engineers: work across Square's systems, from the money moving infrastructure that touched tens of billions of dollars last year, to one of the largest Ember.js apps in the world.

* Product managers: Help shape a product used by millions of businesses of all sizes.

* Product designers: work with the 80/20 team that we acquired in 2012

If you're interested, I'd love to chat and tell you more. Shoot me an email
with you resume! wkm@squareup.com

We can sponsor VISAs.

[http://square.jobs](http://square.jobs)

------
dellis
CloudHelix - San Francisco, CA near Bart -
[https://cloudhelix.com/careers.html](https://cloudhelix.com/careers.html)

Fullstack, Backend, SRE, DevOps | Fulltime | Local or Remote

We build a terabit scale Saas and on-site platform for ingesting, visualizing,
traffic engineering and detecting anomalies on network traffic. Today it uses
both netflow and BGP from routers and host traffic capture and stores that
info into a clustered in-house built columnar database handling tens of
millions of rows per second.

You'd be architecting, expanding, developing and maintaining this platform.
We're a small but quickly growing company that moves quickly. You'd make a
difference.

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events.

Systems Engineer – We're looking for someone to double our current systems/ops
team (a team of one). Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/systems](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/systems)

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

------
ravn
1\. Company: RAVN Systems (ravn.co.uk)

2\. Location: Old Street, London, UK

3\. Need (full time):

\- Developers (you'll work on some clever products using Java and web
technologies)

\- Software consultants (you'll be the link between our client business and
our products)

4\. What do we do?:

\- We sell products and services that cater to the needs of big knowledge-
intensive businesses.

\- Our products analyse large volumes of documents, deal with difficult search
problems and automate intelligent tasks.

5\. Why join?:

\- We're successfully bootstrapped and growing - and can provide a very
competitive salary.

\- We have a relaxed atmosphere - giving you flexibility but also
responsibility.

\- Perks - cash bonus, in-office table tennis, free beer Fridays, free fruit
(and other goodies), Friday Pub Club (tm), fully-paid company holidays and
football/gaming sessions.

------
jasonlotito
MeetMe - New Hope, PA (near Philadelphia, Pennsylvania) -
[http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers](http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers)

See all public openings here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl](http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl)

About Us: MeetMe is the leading social network for meeting new people in the
US with over 1 million DAU. We've been around since 2005 as myYearbook,
rebranding in 2012 as MeetMe. We've launched other apps such as Focal, Choosy,
Charm, and Unsaid in the past, and are looking to continue adding more
standalone apps in the future.

We use a wide variety of languages, generally using what makes sense. C, PHP,
Python, JavaScript and Node.js, and native iOS and Android development are the
most common. MeetMe is a fun place to work. We hold a yearly developer
retreat, as well as regular company-wide hackathons. We have a book club,
board game club, and we even have a game room. And our summer hours last all
year round.

While we aren't a new company in the time scale of the internet, we still know
how to have fun. We just get the benefit of not having to kill ourselves
working 12 hour days. =) This means you'll enjoy actually going home on time!
We have many openings, both technical and non-technical. Here is a list of
positions we are currently looking for:

* Web Developer Intern (Summer)

* iOS Intern (Summer)

* Mobile (iOS or Android) Intern (Summer)

* Senior Android Developer

* Senior iOS Developer

* Senior DBA (PostgreSQL)

You can apply directly here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl](http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl)

Or you can contact me at jlotito@meetme.com. I'm a developer, so feel free to
ask specific developer-type questions.

You can also check out our Engineering blog here:
[http://engineering.meetme.com](http://engineering.meetme.com)

~~~
harunurhan
Do you accept interns who are not US citizen ?

------
goodgoblin
At HMH labs we are looking for a Principal Software Engineer.

Competitive salary and benefits.

Telecommute is ok, though if you are in Boston or nearby that would be better.

[http://careers.hmhco.com/jobsearch/job-details/principal-
sof...](http://careers.hmhco.com/jobsearch/job-details/principal-software-
engineer/7865/)

We are also looking for a senior software engineer:
[http://careers.hmhco.com/jobsearch/job-details/sr-
software-e...](http://careers.hmhco.com/jobsearch/job-details/sr-software-
engineer/7889/)

Feel free to email me - alexander.reuter@hmhco.com if you have any questions.

------
jfmercer
Atcore Systems: [http://www.atcoresystems.com/](http://www.atcoresystems.com/)

Atlanta, GA

We're hiring all levels of PHP developers. Knowledge of JS, esp. Backbone and
Underscore, is a big plus.

I'm a software dev, not a recruiter, so I can't give you a fancy description.

Basically, we build custom CRM solutions using PHP and JavaScript. At 15
employees or so, we're a small company. We're not a rapidly expanding, venture
capitally funded start-up. Just a small, growing business. We work humane
hours.

I've had more fun at this gig than at any other job I've ever had. The people
make the place great.

If you're interested, contact us via our website or Twitter, @AtcoreSystems.

------
kelner
The Weather Channel - Atlanta, GA or Andover, MA - Contract to Perm - Willing
to consider remote possibilities - Sr. Sys Engineer

Want to build scalable, highly available, and distributed systems? Our team is
helping do it. We are a small team in a large corporation that is moving fast,
working with cloud technology, and building new products and services for the
enterprise.

You'll be helping build, implement, and maintain centralized services such as
metric storage, logging, and auth as a service while helping other teams use
these services.

Education, Experience, & Skills:

\- BS in Computer Science or related field or appropriate experience.

\- Experience with Amazon Web Services is required. Experience with other
cloud platforms is a plus - public and private.

\- Experience with multiple programming languages - Java, Ruby, Python, Go,
JavaScript, etc.

\- Experience with Puppet, Chef, Ansible, SaltStack or other configuration
management software.

\- Experience with automation and continuous integration.

\- Experience with APIs such as AWS APIs and higher level abstractions (Boto,
Fog).

\- In-depth exposure to best practices in monitoring, logging, operations,
etc.

\- Proficient with scripting languages such as Python or Perl.

\- Proficient with Linux/Unix.

\- Proficiency designing and developing highly available distributed systems.

\- Understanding of infrastructure and application design, building and
integrating APIs and systems, networking, and database concepts.

\- Understanding of layer 4 - 7 load balancing technology.

\- Familiarity with networking, storage, and database concepts.

If you are interested I am a developer on the team, feel free to ask me
questions. Shoot me your resume (no attachments please) at
twc.sr.sys.engineer.2015@gmail.com. Feel free to include any side projects or
code examples (if you have them available and at the ready), your GitHub
profile (if you have done some open source contributions), LinkedIn, etc.

------
durand7
Software Developer

Reports To: Vice President of Engineering

Start Date: Immediate/ Full-time

Location: Los Angeles, CA

www.nationbuilder.com

Compensation: Commensurate with experience, stock options and excellent
benefits package

As a software developer, the world is full of opportunity. Every week there’s
another social network, lean startup, marketplace or API opening up. Only
rarely, however, does the opportunity come along to build something truly
important - a genre-defining new product that is already changing people’s
lives.

NationBuilder is an online Community Organizing System built by a world-class
team dedicated to empowering a new generation of leaders and creators with the
tools they need to create a new world.

We’re currently hiring great software developers to join our team in Los
Angeles. We will relocate folks, so if you’ve ever wanted to live in LA, this
is probably the best opportunity you’ll get. (And if you never considered
living in LA we’ll convince you that it’s the greatest city to live in.)

You:

-are always interested in learning new things.

-get excited when you have the chance to pair.

-practice test-driven development and judicious refactoring.

-enjoy being responsive to customer feedback.

-are a pragmatic problem solver, knowing how to find the middle ground between “perfect, but takes forever to code” and “fixes it now, but nobody will ever be able to understand what I did”

-work well in small teams with a clear mission.

-have the insight to know whats important and the dedication to get it done.

Skills required: We use Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis,
HTML/CSS/SCSS, and Javascript (JQuery, Handlebars.js, Underscore.js, etc).

APPLY at
[https://jobs.lever.co/nationbuilder/7bfa5b81-ae69-46c7-94d6-...](https://jobs.lever.co/nationbuilder/7bfa5b81-ae69-46c7-94d6-93c54fd459c8/apply)

------
durand7
Software Developer

Reports To: Vice President of Engineering

Start Date: Immediate/ Full-time

Location: Los Angeles, CA

www.nationbuilder.com

Compensation: Commensurate with experience, stock options and excellent
benefits package

As a software developer, the world is full of opportunity. Every week there’s
another social network, lean startup, marketplace or API opening up. Only
rarely, however, does the opportunity come along to build something truly
important - a genre-defining new product that is already changing people’s
lives.

NationBuilder is an online Community Organizing System built by a world-class
team dedicated to empowering a new generation of leaders and creators with the
tools they need to create a new world.

We’re currently hiring great software developers to join our team in Los
Angeles. We will relocate folks, so if you’ve ever wanted to live in LA, this
is probably the best opportunity you’ll get. (And if you never considered
living in LA we’ll convince you that it’s the greatest city to live in.)

You:

-are always interested in learning new things.

-get excited when you have the chance to pair.

-practice test-driven development and judicious refactoring.

-enjoy being responsive to customer feedback.

-are a pragmatic problem solver, knowing how to find the middle ground between “perfect, but takes forever to code” and “fixes it now, but nobody will ever be able to understand what I did”

-work well in small teams with a clear mission.

-have the insight to know whats important and the dedication to get it done.

Skills required: We use Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis,
HTML/CSS/SCSS, and Javascript (JQuery, Handlebars.js, Underscore.js, etc).

APPLY at
[https://jobs.lever.co/nationbuilder/7bfa5b81-ae69-46c7-94d6-...](https://jobs.lever.co/nationbuilder/7bfa5b81-ae69-46c7-94d6-93c54fd459c8/apply)

------
feverishaaron
mPath | Palo Alto | Remote possible | RESTful APIs, Sinatra, react.js, Swift,
J2Objc, iOS, Android, Dropwizard, Haskell etc.

mPath is building a platform that allows regular folks to assemble native
mobile apps via a drag and drop interface. We have our own data platform, but
we connect to others, like Salesforce and Box.com. We're focusing on internal
productivity apps for the enterprise right now.

We have a strong engineering, design and security focus.

Opportunities include:

Startup CTO (full stack experience; more doing than managing)

Web UI Engineer (Sinatra / React)

iOS Engineer (Swift, j2Objc)

Android Engineer (Java, j2Objc)

Devops (Docker / Jenkins / AWS)

Automation / QA Engineer

Check us out at: [http://mpath.com/careers](http://mpath.com/careers)

------
melanietsikos
FULL TIME, San Mateo, Business Analyst (Analytics) ZS Associates is a global
sales and marketing management consulting firm specializing in the
pharmaceutical and bio-tech industries. Business Analysts (BAs) are active
participants in creating and delivering solutions for our clients and project
teams. BAs leverage their analytic skills to derive insights and solve
problems. In particular, BAs employ advanced analytic techniques in areas such
as modeling, simulation and optimization. Able to help with relocation. Not
able to currently help with H1N, F1 or OPT. TN1 VISA (Canada or Mexico) OK
Send resume to melanie.tsikos@zsassociates.com

------
fsprague
Blackboard is hiring a Senior Systems Engineer to join our Open Source
Technology Operations Team. The Open Source Technology Operations team is
responsible for delivering eLearning services to over a thousand clients
comprising almost 4 million users worldwide and includes support,
administration and client liaison. A passion for technology and the desire to
“do it once, do it right” underpin the culture of the team.

[http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chc.tbe.taleo.net/chc01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=BLACKBOARD&cws=8&rid=9280)

------
grdeken
Senior Engineer / Team Lead / VPE - Grapevine

Boston, MA. Onsite, relocation available

Grapevine ([http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com)) is
a platform connecting consumer brands with online content creators to produce
awesome original sponsored content. We launched our platform a year ago and
have seen tremendous growth. After taking gold in MassChallenge and raising a
$1.1m in VC we're ready to move even faster. We're looking for someone
interested in marketplaces and marketing software to bring engineering
leadership to our team and help us continue to delight our users.

Inqure within: grant@grapevinelogic.com

------
benpapillon
Umbel - Austin, TX

Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies own, control and
access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables customers to leverage
their data rights and create tangible business value. We take employee
satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in return. We are
currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and dynamic
engineering organization at several positions:

* Python Developer

* Operations Engineer

* Go Software Engineer

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News)

------
dochtman
ActiveVideo [http://activevideo.com](http://activevideo.com) \- Full time,
local to Hilversum, near Amsterdam, NL (relocation could be an option)

ActiveVideo delivers HTML-built video-on-demand and guide applications to old-
school set top boxes, building on the WebKit browser engine and lots of codecs
smarts to efficiently render HTML to a video stream that can be delivered over
cable and IP networks. We work with some of the largest cable operators all
over the world, and with content partners like YouTube.

We are looking for C++ developers, Python developers and a QA manager. Let me
know if you have questions, d.ochtman@activevideo.com.

------
abdelhadikhiati
This is not the official account for whoishiring , is April Fool's day joke or
what ?

------
danwirestorm
Need Fullstack Developers @ Wirestorm / dan@wirestorm.us

Location; Portland Oregon or Santa Monica

We are looking for self-starting code assassins to slay wildly different yet
heavy projects day in and day out.

Skills & Requirements

-Know your stacks (heavy emphasis on Angular)

-Play nice with others

-Appreciate loyalty

-Obsess over every friggin’ detail

About Wirestorm Innovations

Wirestorm is a small network of international talent. We assemble hit teams to
do the impossible. Every project is challenging, and every position critical.
We don’t have ping pong tables or espresso machines, yet we enjoy a thriving
culture of shared invention. Our clients range from sovereign governments to
Fortune 500 companies.

Interested send resume and a paragraph detailing how you fit the description
send to Dan@wirestorm.us

------
ashrob
Seeking full-time Clinical Research Programmer to work at MGH in Boston

The Center for Experimental Drugs and Diagnostics in the Center for Human
Genomics Research at Massachusetts General Hospital is seeking a Clinical
Research Programmer for research using electronic health records for studying
clinical outcomes and genetic risk in psychiatric and neuro-developmental
disorders. The position offers significant involvement in an exciting area of
research and a collaborative research environment, and is optimal for
programmers looking to increase their experience in health care informatics
prior to pursuing a career in medicine, medical research, or medical
informatics.

The scope of this position will include working with large, heterogeneous
health care data sets in a research environment and working with a
multidisciplinary team developing scalable computational frameworks and
methodologies for biomedical informatics. Responsibilities include creating,
analyzing and documenting complex data warehouses; collaborating with clinical
investigators and software developers to devise tools and strategies for
working with the data; analyzing the data and preparing it to be analyzed
statistically; writing database code (stored procedures and queries); working
securely with sensitive health care data; administering data bases; and
working with medical and genetic ontologies and natural language processing
results.

The position requires a two year commitment. The start date will be negotiated
upon hire, but will be sometime in the Summer or early Fall of 2015.

Salary varies depending on experience. Generous benefits package.

Competitive candidates should have: • Bachelor’s/Master’s degree in computer
science, bioinformatics or equivalent experience. • Healthcare experience
beneficial but not required. • Ability to handle a variety of tasks amid
shifting priorities. • Strong analytical skills with a high degree of
initiative. • Creative and highly motivated individual with strong
organizational and management skills. • Excellent written and verbal
communication skills. • Ability to multi-task in a dynamic multi-disciplinary
research environment. • Computer skills and familiarity with statistical
methods • Interest in clinical/biomedical research and/or human genetics

Interested applicants should email a resume and cover letter to Ashlee
Roberson at aroberson2@partners.org. Candidates should be prepared to provide
a transcript and two letters of recommendation if they are invited to
interview for the position.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
_The position requires a two year commitment_

How will this be enforced?

 _Computer skills_

One would hope a programmer does...

 _provide a transcript and two letters of recommendation if they are invited
to interview_

You're serious? This is a real job post? To HN?

~~~
ashrob
The two year commitment is based on a verbal agreement between you and the
employer if you are invited to interview. We just want someone that will stay
with us for a good length of time.

Yes, this is a real job post.

------
malgorithms
Keybase is! - [https://keybase.io](https://keybase.io) \- we're a very small
team, currently just 7.

Location: NY, SF, or CHI -- preferably you would join us at one of these
places. While remote is possible, we like people to be in pairs or more,
whenever possible. It's more fun, anyway. We love these people:

1\. Go developers; crypto experience a big plus

2\. Those with platform-specific GUI experience: we're currently working on an
OSX app and will be expanding to Windows, iOS, and Android soon.

3\. A Node.js developer who can also do at least some front-end js/css/html.
Our server-side is mostly written in CoffeeScript.

4\. Designers!

If you're interested: chris@keybase.io

------
gnicholas
DEVELOPER and MARKETING INTERNSHIPS — Palo Alto, CA

BeeLine Reader: [http://www.BeeLineReader.com](http://www.BeeLineReader.com)

About us: We launched via an epic (700+ pt) Show HN post, and we now have tens
of thousands of users reading millions of pages a week with our digital
reading tools. We've won startup competitions at Stanford and elsewhere, and
we're looking for a few good interns. If you are a javascript whiz, browser
plugin maven, Android master, or marketing guru, drop us your resume:
developer@BeeLineReader.com. Be sure to customize your cover letter so it's
clear you know who we are and what we do!

------
erictill
NYC, Full-time, non-remote only. Contact eric@orchard-app.com

My company Orchard Platform is looking to add Sr Software Engineers to our
team and innovate our disruptive financial product! We are built on OOP
programing, specifically Java/C, C++ and are heavy on Scala! and if you do not
know Scala… we will teach you! or if you are newer to it, we will help make
you a pro! and if you are a PRO, then we would love you on the team!

Some info about us:

[http://www.orchardplatform.com/](http://www.orchardplatform.com/)

[http://bit.ly/1H4odZz](http://bit.ly/1H4odZz)

Please contact me directly at: eric@orchard-app.com

------
benzor
Double Stallion Games - [http://dblstallion.com/](http://dblstallion.com/) \-
Montreal, QC, Canada

We're a small independent games studio, currently comprised of a single dev
team but looking to grow. Our last game is mobile (iOS, Android, etc.) but our
next one is PC and console (PS4/Xbox One).

We're looking for a generalist programmer role. Mostly gameplay, but there's
all kinds of systems, UI, and AI to put together, as is the nature of a small
team. We develop in Unity and C# so ideally we want someone who's comfortable
with that, but anyone who is smart and willing to learn is great too.

------
LogicX
Myrtle Beach, SC - full time or contract

Startup.SC is hiring!

Executive director for our parent organization:
[http://LX.tc/hiring](http://LX.tc/hiring)

Ruby on Rails Instructor for CodeAtTheBeach.com:
[http://LX.tc/instructor](http://LX.tc/instructor)

We're a non-profit organization building a startup ecosystem on the Grand
Strand. Learn more about us at [http://Startup.SC](http://Startup.SC) and
learn why we ask "Why Not the Beach?" At
[http://WhyNotTheBeach.com](http://WhyNotTheBeach.com)

------
mbthomas
Vital - [http://www.vital.co](http://www.vital.co) \- New York, NY - Full Time

Hiring:

    
    
      * iOS Lead Engineer
    
      * Android Lead Engineer
    
      * Infrastructure/DevOps Engineer
    

We eliminate inefficiencies across healthcare and unlock value for healthcare
stakeholders, by putting consumers at the center and re-imagining their
experience with the healthcare system.

We want to build systems that give customers a enjoyable, beautiful, and
valuable experience managing their health care. Our team is small (12 people)
and we've raised over $6M. We pay above market and offer valuable equity.

Email me: Michael, CTO, michael@vital.co

------
richard_symph
Symphony.com Sr. DevOps Engineer

Symphony is seeking an exceptional Senior DevOps Engineer to architect,
improve, operate and monitor our growing cloud infrastructure in Amazon Web
service (AWS). The ideal candidate for this role will have experience in
maintaining large scale, mission critical web services with various underlying
services and dependencies on AWS cloud infrastructure.

REQUIRED: • Expert Linux administration skills • AWS experience • Automation
using Shell scripting, Python, SaltStack • MongoDB, Hbase

NICE TO HAVE: • Hadoop, NoSQL, Kafka, Zookeeper, Solr, Release deployment,
Nagios, Ganglia, Ruby • Network architecture and administration skills, VPN

Resumes to careers@symphony.com

------
acav
The Muse (YC W12) - NYC - Full-time If you're interested in tech to make the
career search process suck less for people, come talk to us.

Looking for a VP of Engineering - [https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/vp-of-
engineering](https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/vp-of-engineering) And a
variety of engineering roles at all levels -
[https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/engineering-
team](https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/engineering-team)

If you're interested in learning more, check out themuse.com

------
esarbe
IMIS AG - Zürich, Switzerland Software Engineer: Scala/Java, Play Framework,
HTML5, WebComponents

We are looking for people to help us build our next generation B2B application
platform (Play/Scala, REST). We're looking for people that have Java or Scala
knowledge and have experience with/are interested in learning to create modern
HTML front ends.

Opportunity to experiment with new technology and learn.

Medium sized company, 30 people, good team spirit and very family friendly.

[https://internet.refline.ch/517628/search.html?businessUnit=...](https://internet.refline.ch/517628/search.html?businessUnit=imis)

------
jonhearty
Datanyze - San Mateo, CA - Product, sales & everything in between

Jon from Datanyze here! We went from 3 to 30 people in the last 12 months,
grew our revenue over 500% year-over-year, and moved into a bigger office that
likely won't last much longer based on our growth! We're looking for
entrepreneurial, hungry, driven team members to come join us on our journey.
We're backed by Google Ventures, Mark Cuban, and a number of other amazing
investors. Check out datanyze.com/careers for more information on the roles
we're specifically looking for and email me anytime at jon@datanyze.com if you
have any questions!

------
gourneau
At Synthego, we are looking for people who want to help build a fully-
automated, research facility that moves, mixes, manipulates, and analyzes
molecules and cells.

We're looking for badassery in the following areas:

1) software engineers - mostly Python

2) mechanical engineers

3) wet lab technicians with experience in chemistry or biochemistry labs

4) anyone else who kicks ass in significant technically deep ways in an
engineering or scientific discipline.

In general, we have—and are continuing to—build a team of extreme technical
and scientific ass-kickers, in a joyful, bullshit-free, you-own-it kind of
environment. We are backed by Founders Fund, and located in Redwood City, CA

email us at join@synthego.com for more information.

------
kod
Kixer ([http://kixer.com/jobs/devops/](http://kixer.com/jobs/devops/)) Austin,
TX area, full-time, DevOps

We believe DevOps is about automation to improve productivity, reduce risk,
and achieve scale. DevOps engineers should always be striving to deprecate
themselves. However, DevOps is not limited to one team. It is something that
is cultural and the responsibility of all engineering.

About You You love building things. You are one of those individuals who love
making things go faster, graphs go up and being clever about how you do it.
Most of what you do on a daily basis is work w/ a diverse set of technologies
to brainstorm, automate and refine the Kixer platform. The stack is built on
Spark, Scala, C, C++, Node.js, PHP, MySQL, Redis, Kafka and AWS.

You have worked with teams on large-scale projects, on multiple different
languages and like experimenting with new technologies. You also understand
the realities of CAP theorem and how to design systems in distributed manner
across hundreds of servers.

You get things done. You know how to walk the line of having sound practices
while still knowing when something is good enough. At Kixer, the work you do
will have a disproportionate impact on the business. You love setting your own
course. At Kixer, most of the week is “blacked out” for engineering. Which
means no meetings are allowed to be scheduled. You get to make things happen
without someone saying so.

Things You Might Do Kixer is a startup, so you’ll get to play in a little bit
of everything. That being said, here are some things you’ll get to lead: Work
on technologies of all flavors Scaling the production systems to deal w/
multiple billion impressions Architecture direction, build out, and
maintenance of the Kixer platform Experimentation with new technologies and
techniques to in infrastructure automation Develop tools that make life easier
for all of engineering

About Kixer Kixer helps app developers get installs through making app
recommendations on mobile websites (like TMZ, IGN, and Slashdot). These
recommendations are done through user insights garnered through analysis of
massive amounts of data.

------
kaiuhl
REMOTE - Developer - Portland, OR -
[http://teamtreehouse.com](http://teamtreehouse.com)

We're hiring five backend developers. Any language experience is fine, but
you'll be working primarily with Ruby and Coffeescript.

At Treehouse we're on a mission to make technology education affordable and
accessible for everyone in the world. Come join us and do the best, most
meaningful work of your career.

[https://teamtreehouse.com/jobs/at-
treehouse-14dc98d6-2fc9-47...](https://teamtreehouse.com/jobs/at-
treehouse-14dc98d6-2fc9-4756-b3cb-1f2268618312)

------
liangzan
Courex - Singapore - Full time - Polyglot developers

Courex is a technology driven logistics company founded 6 years ago in sunny
Singapore. We are bootstrapped, profitable and proud. We are building
solutions to fix the logistics industry. Especially in last-mile logistics.

Our tech stack

PHP, Ruby, Javascript, Scala, AWS, ZeroMQ, Docker, Ansible, mobile(iOS,
Android), OpenCV, PCL. There are heavy elements of computer vision, machine
learning(route optimzation).

We like generalists who knows a variety of technologies. But so long as you do
good work and you work well in a team, we'd love to speak to you. This
position requires you to be based in Singapore.

Please contact Zan at zan@courex.com.sg

------
thoughtpalette
Chicago, IL. [http://vokal.io](http://vokal.io)

Backend Engineer - Python Developer

Frontend Web Engineer - HTML, LESS, Javascript, Angular, Grunt

[http://www.vokal.io/careers](http://www.vokal.io/careers)

Vokal is an industry-leading digital experience agency specializing in mobile
application development, responsive website development, user experience
design, and branding in an interconnected world. We are redefining the
expectations of what value mobile can create through our success in enterprise
mobility management, digital development, and mobile experience design
innovation.

------
oebs
42reports - Berlin, Germany; VISA

Python Infrastructure Developer - Your job is to continue automating our
development and operations processes. You help built and maintain the tools to
develop, deploy and run our applications on AWS.

Javascript/Frontend Developer - You help maintain and extend our AngularJS
application and are not afraid to venture into touching the backend code as
well!

Backend Developer - Help developing our backend services and daemons (mostly
Django and Tornado), work with many Terabytes of data in PostgreSQL.

More information at
[https://42reports.com/career/](https://42reports.com/career/)

------
brackin
Jobr - San Francisco, CA - FULLTIME

We're hiring:

\- Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js, and golang).

\- Data Science Lead (Technical Background)

Jobr is the leading mobile job finding app. It takes seconds to create a
profile and we start recommending jobs for you based on your experience &
education. As you start to swipe yes/no they improve. Our 3.0 update is
currently featured in the app store and we're growing dramatically MoM.
[http://jobrapp.com](http://jobrapp.com)

We're based on 2nd & Howard in a beautiful brick office. Scrappy, hardworking
team. Extremely flat culture & data driven.

Connect with us by emailing: tj@jobrapp.com

------
Darinspired
Spire Global | San Francisco / Glasgow | VISA OK

Spacecraft Hardware Engineer; Spacecraft Software Engineer

www.spire.com

Linux, C, Python, embedded systems, RTOS, microcontrollers, etc.

Spire builds and launches small satellites (cubesats) to capture valuable data
which we then offer to companies (AIS tracking, weather/climate, etc.). We’re
expanding across the globe and will have 20 cubesats in orbit by the end of
2015.

We are a fast moving, energetic start-up applying agile development principles
to a traditionally sluggish and overly-burdened industry (and having fun doing
it).

You will never be bored at Spire!

Please email Darin@spire.com if you are interested in learning more. Previous
work in satellites not required.

------
erictill
NYC, Full-time, non-remote only. Contact eric@orchard-app.com

My company Orchard Platform is looking to add a Sr Front End Developer to our
team and innovate our disruptive financial product! Our Front End is a highly-
responsive, data-driven, web-based user interface, You develope with
Javascript, AngularJS, jQuery, CSS, Sass, Bootstrap,etc and experience in data
visualization and interaction a major plus

Some info about us:

[http://www.orchardplatform.com/](http://www.orchardplatform.com/)

[http://bit.ly/1H4odZz](http://bit.ly/1H4odZz)

Please contact me directly at: eric@orchard-app.com

------
miket
Diffbot - Palo Alto, CA

We make the web understandable to machines.

Checkout our recent Techcrunch coverage:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/31/diffbot-discussions-
api/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/31/diffbot-discussions-api/)

And see the technology applied to this very comment thread:

[http://www.diffbot.com/testdrive/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.yco...](http://www.diffbot.com/testdrive/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com%2Fitem%3Fid%3D9303396)

If interested, please send an email to introduce yourself to the team at
jobs@diffbot.com

------
jurihandl
Web Developer - Melk, Austria

We are small team of web developers located in one of the most beautiful
places in Europe which is also classified as UNESCO World Heritage.

Our work is balanced between large scale projects, like a unified shop system
for one of Austria's biggest sellers of tickets for cultural events, and
normal websites for small-medium companies.

Right now we are looking for a Frontend Developer or a Backend/Python
Developer. Either a new Frontend Developer who replaces myself (while I'm
switching to full python mode) or a Python Developer.

Visit our website, or come by for some coffee and/or beer. www.cloud19.at

Email: julian.handl/at/cloud19.at

------
komrade
Student Loan Hero -
[https://studentloanhero.com/](https://studentloanhero.com/) \- New York, NY -
Part-Time - Remote

Student Loan Hero (SLH) is looking to add to its team of writers for the SLH
blog. We’re looking for writers who can offer a fresh and original take with
writing that interests and excites our growing audience of student loan
borrowers.

[https://studentloanhero.com/freelance-blog-post-writer-
remot...](https://studentloanhero.com/freelance-blog-post-writer-remote-
contract/)

------
shoutletcareers
Madison, WI and Atlanta, GA - Shoutlet
[http://www.shoutlet.com/careers/](http://www.shoutlet.com/careers/)

In Madison, WI - we have a Front End Engineer, User Experience Engineer, Web
Application Designer, Mobile Application Developer, Tech Support and QA.

In Atlanta, GA - we have a Sr. Software Engineer focused on Big Data Analytics
(Hadoop, Mongo, Pentaho).

Shoutlet is a leading enterprise social media software company based out of
Madison, WI with an office in Atlanta, GA. Great company culture and
opportunities!

Feel free to email careers@shoutlet.com for more information or apply at our
website above.

------
mberman91
Dextro - NYC - Two open positions, full time - dextro.co

Distributed Systems Engineer and Computer Vision Scientist

Work with us to enable the next generation of apps, robots, smart devices, and
visual data analytics tools. We’re not tied to a particular language; our
backend is built in Python, Ruby, CUDA, and C++.

As a member of our rapidly growing backend team, you will architect and own
whole new services that enable our product to be smarter and faster, and
you'll push the core Dextro API forward with the help of our vision
scientists.

[https://www.dextro.co/jobs](https://www.dextro.co/jobs)

------
cvursache
Mobile Product Designer @ Blacklane - Berlin, Germany (VISA)

We’re a well-funded, fast growing startup that provides professional drivers
to business travellers in more than 150 cities around the world.

You will have full creative freedom to define the look and feel of the
Blacklane iOS and Android apps - one of the primary interfaces between us and
our customers.

More info about the position: [https://www2.blacklane.com/en/careers/mobile-
product-designe...](https://www2.blacklane.com/en/careers/mobile-product-
designer)

If you’re interested, drop me a line at claudiu-vlad.ursache+hn@blacklane.com

------
mrkrwtsn
Altitude Digital -
[http://www.altitudedigital.com/](http://www.altitudedigital.com/) \- Denver,
Colorado, Fulltime

Software Engineer: [http://www.altitudedigital.com/about/careers/software-
engine...](http://www.altitudedigital.com/about/careers/software-engineer/)

Sr. Software Engineer: [http://www.altitudedigital.com/about/careers/sr-
software-eng...](http://www.altitudedigital.com/about/careers/sr-software-
engineer/)

------
scottschulthess
Zipcar is hiring software engineers! Help improve car sharing and bring Zipcar
to new markets. Ruby/Rails/Scala, Backbone/RequireJS/Bower/Grunt/Gulp/Hadoop.

Make products that your friends and family will use.

[https://www.zipcar.com/](https://www.zipcar.com/) Software engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3W4RAgwc](http://jobvite.com/m?3W4RAgwc) Senior software
engineer: [http://jobvite.com/m?3t5RAgwK](http://jobvite.com/m?3t5RAgwK)

~~~
p4wnc6
Are there roles within Zipcar that do not have to interface with Agile/Scrum
management practices, or does that apply to all development roles?

------
andyhmltn
DueDil - London - [https://www.duedil.com/](https://www.duedil.com/)

-DueDil is a high growth technology business on a mission to contextualise the world’s private company information.

-Our research tool is used by over 1,000,000 people to find opportunities and risks within businesses.

We're currently hiring for Full Stack, Back End, Data Engineers and DevOps:
[https://www.duedil.com/careers](https://www.duedil.com/careers)

Github - [http://github.com/duedil-ltd](http://github.com/duedil-ltd) :)

~~~
dijit
Don't mean to be rude or anything but as a common trend I'd like to try to
discourage active use of "DevOps" as a job title.

[http://www.bitlancer.com/2015/03/3-reasons-never-put-
devops-...](http://www.bitlancer.com/2015/03/3-reasons-never-put-devops-job-
title/)

since everyone has a different opinion on what a "DevOps" actually is, it's
much too ambiguous a term for a job title.

Do you mean a developer with operations experience? (common case), or a
Infrastructure engineer who can orchestrate/automate and follows an agile
methodology?

~~~
orls
Fair enough (although, we're far from the only ones using it as a shorthand,
and fuller job specs are available in the link). It's more the latter.

Some examples of the tech we're playing with in that area: Chef, Jenkins,
Mesos, Docker.

------
emma_thomas
Mountain View, CA - ScriptRock Technical Account Executive

YOU: An Account Executive with a great track record of sales success, a
technical or semi-technical background, a natural wit, and the ability to
tailor their message to clients of any technical level, from layman to IT
Demigod.

US: Our product, GuardRail, is revolutionizing IT administration as a
comprehensive configuration monitoring platform, and is being used around the
world in businesses of every size.

APPLY AT: [http://www.scriptrock.com/careers/account-
executive](http://www.scriptrock.com/careers/account-executive)

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX // email: brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers to join our small but
growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within engineering we are a passionate
group of people who are extremely interested in building the software that
helps our customers around the country thrive in their local communities.
We’re a really small team (currently 13 people) so you’ll have plenty of say
around how we develop software going forward. We are currently in the process
of modernizing our software platform to be more modular and truly data driven.
Our goal is to use data to make sure that we provide the right content to the
right consumer at the right time. We’re building our internal API using REST
based services implemented in Java, and while our front end is currently
implemented in PHP, we are migrating away from that. Some of the technologies
that we’re using: Dropwizard, Swagger, Flyway, AngularJS, Bootstrap,
CloudFormation, Troposphere, and Ansible. All new engineers get company
provided downtown parking, flexible work hours, 100% of their health insurance
premiums paid for by the company, the ability to build their own work
computer, and access to our kitchen with plenty of drinks and snacks. We’re
looking for individuals only so please NO RECRUITERS OR AGENCIES (seriously,
your emails will just go into the trash folder). In addition we’re looking for
full-time employees who are already in Austin, TX or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently named #73 on
the Inc. 500 list ([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-
hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing
companies and the 2nd fastest growing company in Austin. Please see our
website ([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for
more information.

------
experimentsin
TomTom – [http://www.tomtom.com](http://www.tomtom.com) — London, UK – Mobile
& Embedded Apps and DevOps roles (full time, on site, relocation available)

We're TomTom's navigation software team in London and we create the best on-
the-road experiences for drivers and bikers everywhere.

The apps we make are built into Renault and Smart in-car systems, available
for smartphones, and at the heart of TomTom's expanding range of consumer
devices where hardware and software are conceived together. Like the just-
released TomTom Rider made specially for bikers:
[http://tomtom.com/en_gb/drive/motorcycle/index.html](http://tomtom.com/en_gb/drive/motorcycle/index.html)

Developers who join our expert team are valued for their ideas as well as
their skills, and we encourage both through regular hack days, plus training
or conference attendance in areas that interest them.

\-- Role: Mobile & Embedded Apps Developer

Our apps feature TomTom's signature design language and map-centric UI,
optimised for use on the road. Working with TomTom's UX team, app development
with us is a challenging mix of custom UI development and deep routing,
guidance, traffic and search presentation smarts. If you join us you'll be
developing with Java, C++, JavaScript, Android, iOS and Qt.

\-- Role: DevOps for Mobile & Embedded

Building scaleable CI infrastructure for mobile & embedded app testing is
hard, particularly when you add custom pre-release hardware and gigabytes of
map data into the mix. If you join us you'll be working with Android and iOS
SDK command line tools and device emulators, Jenkins, Git, Nexus, Gradle,
Ruby, Docker and a mix of local device farms and cloud computing services.

\-- To find out more check out either [http://tomtom.jobs](http://tomtom.jobs)
(search for "London") or if you're on LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?keywords=tomtom+london](https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?keywords=tomtom+london)

------
wmij
NorthPage - [http://northpage.com](http://northpage.com) \- Southbury, CT.

We are seeking software engineers to join our team and help us advance the
development of our cloud based cognitive marketing analysis platform. Our
software helps many leading retail, financial services, consumer product,
pharmaceutical and technology companies achieve digital marketing success.

Ideal candidates will have experience developing RESTful APIs and will have
worked with any of the following technology: Java, MySQL, Redis, Selenium,
WebSockets, AngularJS.

To apply, please email careers@northpage.com

------
alphataraxia
Alphataraxia is looking for a backend PHP + MySQL dev

We're an investment management shop with a focus on big data, looking for
someone comfortable in PHP and MySQL to join the team. Offices in LA and DC,
but the role would be based in DC.

Primary responsibilities start with maintaining and expanding data import,
then (as data import stabilizes) allows increasing ownership of our backend
infrastructure.

Details here: [http://www.indeed.com/job/programmersystem-analyst-
rosslyn-v...](http://www.indeed.com/job/programmersystem-analyst-rosslyn-
va-a0fd86d7822e069c)

------
bnitz
Flowroute - [http://careers.flowroute.com](http://careers.flowroute.com) \-
Seattle, WA - Full time, non-remote, Front/Back End Devs/DevOps/Sales

Flowroute is a bootstrapped and profitable startup offering a new kind of
telephone service that's designed and built from the ground up by telecom
savvy developers, to provide simplified, scalable, and direct access to the
global telephone network. We break barriers that stand in the way of quality
connections, efficient routing, account and service flexibility, and platform
scalability.

------
meifamous
San Francisco, CA | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Famo.us Industries

Famo.us is a free and OS JavaScript platform for building mobile apps and
desktop experiences. The difference is its JS rendering engine and 3D physics
engine that gives developers the power and tools to build native quality apps
and animations using pure JS. The next release will allow the use of WebGL,
DOM and Canvas together.

We are looking for a number of people to join the team. All positions are full
time, on site, with full benefits and equity in our SF or Amsterdam offices.
Thanks for checking us out!

www.famo.us/jobs

Technical Program Manager

Product Manager

Sr DevOps Eng

Sr WebGL Eng

DevOps: QA Eng

Curriculum Engineer (Technical Writer)

Sr Release & Support Eng

UI UX Desigers

Design Technologist

Backend Systems Engineer

------
ericwood
Blue Apron - New York City (SOHO)

Food/recipe subscription service: we send weekly boxes packed with fresh
ingredients and awesome recipes.

We're a Ruby on Rails shop for the most part, with frontend bits written in
Backbone and a Warehouse Management System written in Ember!

Roles:

Frontend developer:
[https://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848](https://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848)

Software engineer:
[https://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091](https://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091)

------
geddes
MemSQL - San Francisco, CA and New York, NY

We're hiring Forward Deployed Engineers. This is a great role for folks who
love to be customer facing but also like to code. Our FDEs spend about 50% of
their time writing code. Travel can be up to ~25%. Our customers are folks on
the tip of the big-data sphere, and you would help them use MemSQL to solve
extremely challenging data in problems.

If you are an amazing communicator and storyteller, and also have serious dev
chops (bonus for experience with distributed systems, hadoop excosystem, spark
etc), I'd love to talk to you: geddes at memsql dot com.

------
skypicker
Location: Brno, Prague | Czech republic

Skypicker is a flight ticket search engine offering the cheapest possible
flight combinations and thus doing real big data.

For our upcoming project, we are looking for Python and PostgreSQL developers
with passion for travelling, typing clean code while keeping the scalability
in mind

Positions:

\- Full-time Backend Developer: Python, PostgreSQL, Redis, Nginx, Ansible

\- Full-time Frontend Developer: CanJS, React/Flux and AngularJS

\- Business Development Manager

We offer competitive salaries, awesome startup environment and a unique bonus
system. Also a partial remote work is possible.

Ping me directly at jk/at/skypicker.com if you have any questions

------
saumitras
Glassbeam is hiring hungry backend and middleware engineers!

Our tech stack:- Apache Spark, Cassandra, Solr/Lucene, Scala/Java, Akka,
AngularJS, Play Framework, AWS, Docker

Send CV or LinkedIn profile to saumitra.srivastav@glassbeam.com if you:

    
    
      - love big and fast data
      - love open source
      - love highly scalable distributed systems
      - love reactive frontends
      - enjoy opportunities to share your work through conferences and meetups
    

Visit [http://www.glassbeam.com/jobs/](http://www.glassbeam.com/jobs/) for
more info.

------
shreyans
Socratic.org in New York City, iOS and web/backend.

We're a small education company with a mission to make learning easier.

Learning today is like programming before StackOverflow - kids end up on Yahoo
Answers all the time. The Socratic community is changing that.

We just raised a $6 million Series A, and are hiring our first iOS engineer
and a generalist web+backend engineer.

Our team is diverse, supportive, and experienced (Venmo, Google).

Happy to apply for apply for VISAs: TN1s and H1B transfers.

Read more about the roles @
[https://socratic.org/jobs](https://socratic.org/jobs)

Email us at makelearningeasier@socratic.org

------
kraln_
Head of Product KIWI.KI GmbH Berlin, Germany -- Full time, (m/w)

DESCRIPTION As the Head of Product (m/f, full time), you will develop awesome
products and add your extensive B2C experience into our KIWI-“DNA”. You will
work as part of our executive team to drive and implement the vision and
roadmap for all products at KIWI.KI. Specifically, you will: • Add your
extensive B2C experience into our KIWI-“DNA”. • Be responsible for developing
and defining our user profiles, stories, and products • Have the final word on
decisions regarding user experience, features, and design • Lead execution
(scope, requirements definition and delivery) of top strategic products •
Develop and oversee the implementation of processes, and policies • Define and
prioritize the product development roadmap, with a strong product portfolio
management analytical approach • Develop budget for specified business
unit/product line and be accountable for delivering against business
goals/objectives • Work cross-functionally with all business groups to
understand emerging customer and business trends that require enhancements or
new product features to be developed • Oversee and direct the work of a high
performing team of product managers. • Develop and mentor staff through
communication, training and development

QUALIFICATIONS Experience with hardware products is an advantage but not
required. You are a skilled Senior Product Manager with experiences in the
area of product logic, strategy as well as UX design. Our engineering team
speaks English, so competency in English is required. German is an advantage
but not required.

WHAT TO EXPECT You will work with a young international team of 30 really cool
people – all experts in what they do and all eager to build the best products
in the world. We achieved a lot and now we need you to create an even better
product experience for our customers. You will lead a team of initially 5--UX,
Designers, Product managers, and frontend developers.

PRODUCT KIWI.KI provides secure, hands-free access for large multi-tenant
buildings. Consumers enjoy the safe, simple, and convenient comfort of just
walking through their doors with our transponder “Ki” in their pocket or our
mobile app. Service providers – like post or waste management companies – gain
work efficiencies.

------
sledmonkey
One Click Retail - Salt Lake City/Provo Utah area - Front End/Back End Devs

Serving 100+ of the world’s top brands, One Click Retail is a Business Intel
company filling in the e-commerce data gaps of our client's operations. One
Click gives manufacturers the data they need to run their businesses more
profitably.

We are currently looking for both front end and back end developers. We run an
angular front end built on a service based LAMP stack. We use composer, git,
vagrant, nerf, and a mix of server providers.

Salary $70k-$100k depending on position, Options, Matching 401k, etc.

Contact us at tech@oneclickretail.com to apply.

Thanks!

------
sam
New York, NY - Octopart (YC W07) - Sales Account Executive

Octopart the leading search engine for electronic components. We're a team of
14 based in NYC and we're looking for entry level sales account executives to
join our team. Knowledge of the electronics industry is not required, but an
eagerness to learn is. If you're interested, please send your resume and a
note about yourself to jobs@octopart.com. Must be in NYC or willing to
relocate.

More information is available at
[http://octopart.com/jobs](http://octopart.com/jobs)

------
mwenger234
Epion Health - Hoboken, New Jersey, Senior Rails Developer

Epion Health is transforming the doctor’s appointment into ­a personalized
digital experience where patients can share information with their doctor and
take ownership of their own health management. Our solution spans the
appointment life cycle, from the waiting room, to the exam room, to checkout,
using technology that is deployed on kiosks, tablets, and personal devices. As
a developer on the Product Team, you will be working within a modern
technology stack that includes Ruby-on-Rails (version 4.2), SCSS, Redis, Git,
outside-in testing, continuous integration with Travis, and a pristine code
base architected in partnership with the folks at thoughtbot. On a daily
basis, you will have a chance to: - Shape the product roadmap - Build new
features that delight patients and doctors - Program alongside a team that is
committed to BDD/TDD and industry best practices

Desired Skills and Experience \- 4+ years experience working as a software
developer \- 2+ years experience developing with Ruby on Rails - Strong track
record working in a team environment that regularly ships features \-
Experience writing feature and unit tests (Capybara and RSpec a plus) \-
Experience with Git and web application deployment - Able to showcase recent
web application you worked on and/or Github account \- Able to move in a fast
paced startup environment with a lot of autonomy

Perks \- Highly competitive salary - Hoboken office in a Class A office
building on the Hudson River with a beautiful view of NYC \- 200 yards from
the Hoboken Transportations Center with a 10 minute Path ride to Manhattan,
multiple NJ Transit trains, buses and Light Rail. Commute costs covered. \-
Comprehensive health benefits including medical, dental and vision \- Stock
Options \- 401K \- Latest Mac tools \- Reimbursement for continuous education
classes and conferences \- Regularly scheduled team building events with the
Epion Team including hiking, skiing, day at the beach, etc. \- Intimate
exposure and contribution to the business side of a venture-backed startup

Apply at [http://epionhealth.theresumator.com/apply/EFsflK/Web-
Develop...](http://epionhealth.theresumator.com/apply/EFsflK/Web-
Developer.html) or email mwenger(at)epionhealth.com

------
cmpaul
HelloSign.com - [https://www.hellosign.com/](https://www.hellosign.com/) \-
San Francisco, CA

\- API Evangelist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/5726#.VRxj0JPF95...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/5726#.VRxj0JPF95A)

\- API Tech Support:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/53830#.VRxj0pPF9...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/53830#.VRxj0pPF95A)

------
junhopark
Cappex - [https://www.cappex.com](https://www.cappex.com) \- Chicago, IL -
Full-stack Java Software Engineer

We're in the business of helping high school students find colleges and
scholarships. We're currently looking for a full-stack developer who's
passionate about building great tools on the web.

If you're interested, please apply online by going to:
[https://cappex.applicantpro.com/jobs/196180.html](https://cappex.applicantpro.com/jobs/196180.html)

------
untilHellbanned
LeanGap - LeanGap is a platform that helps high school students start their
own startups, [https://leangap.com](https://leangap.com).

We are looking for interns and mentors in several areas:

1) Entrepreneurs - people who have previously started companies or worked at
startups

2) Programmers- to teach fundamentals of web & mobile development to our
student teams.

3) Filmmakers / Photographers - to document our summer program.

4) Designers - both graphic and industrial designers to help our teams with
the branding and visual identities of their products and services.

Apply via jobs@leangap.com.

------
billyk314
Wilmington, DE - Philadelphia, PA - Or Boston, MA

[https://careers-sevone.icims.com/jobs/1431/sr.-platform-
scal...](https://careers-sevone.icims.com/jobs/1431/sr.-platform-scalability-
architect/job)

SevOne is looking for badass Software/Systems Architects to help us in the
development of highly distributed platform used by some of the largest
companies in the world to monitor their infrastructure and networks.

Stack: C/C++ on Linux, MySQL, PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS.

Apply to the link above, or email bkennedy@sevone.com

------
chancefeick
Backend Engineer at Bleacher Report
([http://bleacherreport.com](http://bleacherreport.com)) - San Francisco, CA

Our team designs and creates services that power one of the leading digital
media destinations across multiple platforms. B/R’s engineers also develop and
oversee our in-house publishing and CMS tools, the backbone to our content
experience.

We're built on Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Node, Backbone, Redis, Postgres, Docker,
and a lot more cool tech.

If any of this interests you, drop me a line. We'd love to chat.

cfeick at bleacherreport dot com

------
hardik
Mumbai, India -- Looking for someone to set-up and head Web-team

We are a husband-and-wife team who have found modest success in our online
merchandising business. Presently, we operate mostly through marketplace
websites. We are looking to hire someone who can help set-up and run
independent online presence of our brand.

Email me at afplindia.jobs@gmail.com with your details to take this forward

Edit: Regarding your location, it is imperative that the job be done on-site
during the initial few months due to our involvement needed. We are willing to
provide visa-assistance if we like you.

------
rdbell
Mirra ([http://mirra.io](http://mirra.io)) - Los Angeles, CA - Full Stack
Developer

Mirra is an ad-tech company that develops products for video, mobile and
display advertising. We're profitable, investor-backed and growing daily.

We have a small engineering team and each engineer is expected to be flexible
in their skill-sets. Our technology stack mainly includes Go, Docker, Git,
Javascript, HTML/CSS and AS3 running on various AWS services.

Our office is in DTLA near Wilshire and the 110 freeway.

For more info, reach out to us: technical@mirra.io

------
cmueller
DreamHost currently has multiple openings across a few of our teams. If you're
curious what we do in the hosting and cloud services world, poke around
www.dreamhost.com

\- Web Performance Engineer \- Cloud Storage Engineer \- Javascript Developer
\- UI Designer \- Systems Administrator

With the exception of the SysAdmin role, all of these positions can be remote.
Otherwise we'd be happy to have you work out of one of our main offices in Los
Angeles, Brea or Portland.

You can find most of the job details on our careers page: dh-careers.com

Feel free to ping me directly: chris.mueller@dreamhost.com

------
gallamine
Distil Networks -
[http://www.distilnetworks.com/jobs/](http://www.distilnetworks.com/jobs/) SF,
Arlington/DC and Raleigh, NC - we block bots and web scrapers

We build a SaaS system for blocking bots and web-scrapers from accessing our
client's websites. We're hiring for engineering (full stack, RoR), backend
engineering, QA, dev ops and Data Science (what I do). We are rapidly growing
with paying customers!

Email me for any questions william.cox at company domain.

------
pfritzsche
AmazonSmile at Amazon | Seattle, WA |
[http://smile.amazon.com](http://smile.amazon.com)

At AmazonSmile, we help you support your favorite charitable organizations
every time you shop, at no cost to you. We’re looking to grow our team as we
continue to innovate and develop new features for AmazonSmile charities and
customers.

We need:

\- software engineers for projects across the full tech stack

\- a UX designer to craft our customer and charity experiences

\- a product manager to help define the vision for our new initiatives

Send an email to smile-hn@amazon.com if you want to learn more.

------
PureSin
Codecademy | NYC, TN Visa,

Product Engineer Engineers at Codecademy are full stack (MongoDB/Rails, Go,
Backbone + React) along with insights on product.

We're building the easiest way to learn programming online, teaching
everything from basic language syntax to rails and angularjs. (and more in the
future).

Job description at: [http://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/software-engineer)

Or email me: kelvin@codecademy.com if you're interested in hearing more.

------
cormacdriver
Temboo - [http://temboo.com](http://temboo.com) \- New York, NY - Engineering,
Product

At Temboo we're building a software stack for the Internet of Things. Texas
Instruments and Arduino have integrated Temboo into their IoT toolchains, and
we’re rapidly expanding the range of hardware that we support.

We're currently hiring in NYC for the following positions:

\- Lead developer

\- Full stack engineer

\- Product experience expert / creative coder

Learn more and apply here: [http://temboo.com/jobs](http://temboo.com/jobs)

------
ithayer
ReadyForZero (YC S2010) | Los Angeles, CA | Backend, Frontend, Mobile,
Analytics/Machine Learning | Full-Time

Clojure, ClojureScript, R

ReadyForZero's award winning product and blog helps consumers get out of debt.
We've helped hundreds of thousands of people pay off >$200M in debt. We were
recently acquired by Avant, a Chicago-based online lender to offer our product
to their borrowers and are hiring aggressively in Los Angeles.

Please reach out at jobs@readyforzero.com

[https://www.readyforzero.com](https://www.readyforzero.com)

------
stevewepay
WePay (YC09) - Palo Alto/Redwood City - Full-Time - Only current US work
authorizations

Company Description

WePay is a fast-growing payments company that has built its API specifically
for platform businesses like marketplaces, crowdfunding sites and small
business software. Through this API, WePay allows platforms to easily offer
payments to their buyers and sellers. WePay uniquely offers platforms a
customized user experience while shielding them from fraud risk.

Job Description

We are looking for great software engineers to join our rapidly expanding
team. Our transaction volume has more than tripled year-over-year and we’re
rapidly outgrowing our existing tech stack.

We’re working to rebuild our application on top of a brand new service-
oriented architecture and need your help. Do you love programming, take pride
in the quality of your code, and are awesome at ping pong?

We’re working with real money so writing efficient, maintainable and well
tested code is a must. We believe that great coders can adapt to whatever
programming language they need to, whether it’s Java, Python, PHP, Javascript,
C++, Scala, Ruby, or whatever it is that’s hot this week.

Qualifications

Be able to take complete ownership over a bug, feature, or entire project and
drive it to completion. We have to trust that each of our team members can
work independently because we hate micro-managing. Be open-minded, flexible,
and have a pragmatic approach to solving problems. The payments industry can
be baffling at times, so we value people who can persevere and continue to
make progress with a positive attitude.

One or more of the following skills would be awesome:

    
    
      *Front-end expertise including: HTML5, JavaScript, CSS, AngularJS
      *Back-end expertise with RDBMS and NOSQL databases, messaging and queuing systems, batch and scheduled tasks
      *Restful API design and implementation
      *Building highly available and distributed systems 
      *Big Data experience including Hadoop, Storm, Kafka, etc.
      *Machine Learning and Modeling
      *Experience in Risk and Fraud Detection 
      *Experience in payments and PCI compliance 
      *Expertise in Security 
      *Leadership experience
      *Prior open source experience, we love open source!

------
gbernitz
rewardStyle - Dallas, TX. Full-time - Front-end/Back-end/Fullstack

rewardStyle is a technology company like few others. we are rapidly-growing,
fast-paced, aggressive adopters of new technology looking for like-minded web
slingers. if you want to work in bleeding edge web dev, you'll advance your
career faster than you can at any company in north texas, you'll work with:

-big data

-mapreduce

-distributed web arch

-cloud computing

-load balancing

-synchronous and asynchronous database clustering and replication

-all the latest and greatest in js frameworks.

Send your resume to dev.jobs@rewardstyle.com to learn more. Change your
trajectory and do something big

------
cwhiton
Senior UX Designer @ PicMonkey Inc // Local in Seattle, WA //
jobs.design@picmonkey.com

Senior UX Designer Your wild-eyed obsession is our good fortune. Yes, we will
embrace your left brain and right brain superiority, your impossible knack for
making complex things simple, and your clean, modern aesthetic. No, we will
not make fun of you for needing things to be functionally and visually
beautiful, or for your meticulous attention to detail. Because we know that
all of the above is what it takes to be an amazing UX designer at PicMonkey.

So, come. Join a supportive, collaborative team as we design web and mobile
experiences for a killer brand. You’ll work on a variety of projects, from
fun, small features to big-impact projects. You’ll explore new ways to help
people wield technology for self expression. And best of all, you’ll have fun.
Because that is a thing we do.

Responsibilities:

Work with multidisciplinary team to define project goals and requirements

Define user interaction, navigational hierarchies and workflow models for
product features

Develop new conceptual models and design systems or work within existing ones

Imagine new ways people can use PicMonkey and continue to improve the
experience

Work collaboratively with engineers and designers to iterate ideas and
implement features

Effectively communicate and manage UX projects from vision to release

Create thorough UI specification documentation and high quality visual assets

Skills and qualifications:

BA or MA in interaction design, communication design, product design, HCI, or
equivalent

7+ years industry experience in consumer web, mobile or software design

An online portfolio demonstrating strong creative skills, rock solid
interaction design skills, the ability to generate compelling ideas and a
thorough understanding of design process

A resume that shows you've driven large or complex features through the
product development lifecycle

Proactive and strategic problem-solving and project management skills

Communication style that focuses on collaboration and consensus building

------
moizk
Nooklyn - [https://nooklyn.com/](https://nooklyn.com/) \- Brooklyn / Remote -
Rails Developer or iOS (Objective-C) Developer - Contract

Nooklyn makes it easier for people to find apartments or roommates in
Brooklyn.

I'm currently looking for a contractor (remote is fine, bonus points for
living in/near Brooklyn, NY).

Right now Nooklyn.com is a one-person operation (me) with a couple contractors
and I'm looking to grow the team of contractors and eventually hire someone
full time.

Just email me at moiz@nooklyn.com

------
stan_sf
PowWow Energy needs a UI Developer for the core team. We are in San Francisco
and will be moving to Redwood City in July.

PowWow Energy delivers answers to farmers using our analytics platform. We
focus on helping growers save energy and water while also improving their
crops and their profitability.

We won the national CleanTech Open in 2013 against 400 companies and have
recently been award a state grant to bring some new technology to market.

If you want to help solve the big problems in agriculture, please email
jobs@powwowenergy.com with your resume to apply.

------
yosho
Touch of Modern - Frontend, Backend, or Mobile Engineers - San Francisco, CA -
full-time

We're the fastest growing men's ecommerce 2.0 website. We're focused around
modern lifestyle products that is hand curated and designed for discovery
commerce.

If you have at least 2-4 years of solid engineering experience, please take a
look at our opportunities.

[https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/touchofmodern-career-
site...](https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/touchofmodern-career-
site/index.html)

------
ghiculescu
Tanda: [https://www.tanda.co/](https://www.tanda.co/)

Brisbane, Australia (sorry, no remotes at the moment)

Paying your staff in Australia is ridiculously complicated. We make it a lot
easier.

Looking for UI/UX Designers and Customer Support Specialists. Not that you
need much experience in either to get started. Students/recent grads
especially welcome.

Perks: awesome exciting work. We think that's worth more than a flashy office
or free food. That said, there are free Maxibons.

Email me if you're keen - alex@tanda.co

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) - SF Bay Area

We are data analytics for Docker.

Read more about our vision at: [https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-
a-modern-hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

Looking for our first hire (company is just founders right now). Smart,
ambitious engineers who think there should be a better alternative to Hadoop.
Our codebase is written in Go, but Go experience isn't required.

pachyderm.io github.com/pachyderm/pfs

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Dev Ops - Local

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring dev ops engineers
for our office in Shoreditch, London.

We're using Ansible, Docker, AWS, Go, AngularJS, Javascript, and NodeJS to
solve interesting problems at scale.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, a steep learning curve and a wide variety of challenges,
please get in touch. You can email me personally at jmc@bn.co.

------
xscape321
Owsy | Venice, CA | www.owsy.com

Distributed team based out of Venice Ca building web services and products for
small businesses. Our Primary tool is a CRM and agency management tool for
Insurance Professionals.

We work on a mix of products but use a blend of the following tools:

AWS/Vagrant/Ansible PHP/Symfony2 Services in Clojure and Scala MySQL & SQL
server

Looking for \------------

1\. Full Stack Engineer (SQL Database exp, PHP, JS, knowledge of new JVM
languages a huge plus) 2\. Interaction Designer / BA (2 years + exp)

Send resumes and profile information to hello@owsy.com

------
kpop
Message Bus (messagebus.com) - Full-Time, San Francisco, CA

We are building the next generation of marketing tools that make it easier for
companies to talk to their customers over multiple channels (email, mobile).
Small team, scrappy, and funded, we are seeing great traction with recent
customers like Medium, Lyft, LinkedIn, and MyFitnessPal.

Open positions include back-end and front-end/full-stack dev.

Check us out here:
[https://messagebus.com/careers](https://messagebus.com/careers)

~~~
etjossem
Hi, I'm Eric - I'm putting together the front-end team kpop mentioned.

If you're UI focused, you'll get to build on a shiny new AngularJS codebase,
using D3 to visualize data. Much of the heavy lifting is done on a Node server
in the middle tier, and we have a pretty robust API which you can inspect at
[http://developer.messagebus.com/](http://developer.messagebus.com/). Previous
experience with our stack isn't required if you're excited to learn something
new!

Obligatory perks list: competitive compensation, nice offices in the SoMa
district of San Francisco, "whatever you need" equipment and time off, plus a
strong culture of sharing expertise (ask us about Message Bus University). Oh,
and a technical CEO (!!!).

Let's talk. Contact jobs@messagebus.com and one of us will get back to you
soon!

------
beckon-jobs
San Mateo, CA - [Beckon]

Beckon is omnichannel analytics software for marketing in all its modern
complexity. Our software-as-a-service platform integrates messy marketing data
and delivers rich dashboards and scorecards for cross-channel marketing
intelligence.

Beckon is currently looking for:

Web Application Engineers (JavaScript, with experience using more than just
jQuery). We use Angular, but experience with any modern framework is fine.

Software Engineer Interns (Java or JavaScript). Code school graduates are
encouraged to apply.

Please contact douglas.treadwell@gmail.com.

------
pdwittig
Full-Stack Engineer at Breeze -
[http://www.joinbreeze.com](http://www.joinbreeze.com)

COMPENSATION $80K – $150K Salary 0.1% – 0.5% Equity

ABOUT YOU

* 1-3 years of software development at a high-growth technology company

* BS or MS in Computer Science or equivalent hacking experience

* A passion for delivering great user experiences and working through complex problems

* Strong experience with Ruby on Rails (ideal candidate)

* Ideally experience with major Javascript framework such as: Ember, AngularJS

* Preferred proficiency with relational databases, comfortable dabbling in both front-end and back-end tasks. Building out analytics infrastructure. Not afraid to work on design and UX

THE ROLE

* This is a pivotal moment for Breeze’s product and engineering culture. Help us expand to all 60 US cities that Uber, Lyft, and other on-demand services have a presence in

* Lay out the vision for our technology platform and execute on that vision. If you love building web products from scratch, this role is perfect for you

* Collaborate directly with co-founders to plan, execute and measure the success of all of Breeze’s product and engineering objectives across web and mobile

* Interview and hire engineering candidates

* Develop a productive and positive engineering culture

THE PERKS

* Daily catered food and lunches from Caviar

* Lounge with sofas, ping pong, foosball, pool and arcades

* Open vacation policy – take time off as needed on your own schedule

* Team outings such as the infamous Breezeball (Foosball + Beer) Fridays while rocking a pair of Chubbies team shorts.

* Headquarters conveniently located in the atrium of the Zynga building 3 blocks from the Caltrain station with free shuttles for the building during commuter hours.

* Bose headphones

Apply here: [https://angel.co/breeze/jobs/37210-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/breeze/jobs/37210-full-stack-engineer)

------
JoanneMueller
Shopbop - Madison WI, New York and Vancouver - Senior Software Engineers

Shopbop is a wholly owned subsidiary of Amazon. Shopbop.com and EastDane.com
have customers in 165 countries and can be found on multiple platforms
including iOS, Android and Kindle. Plus you get the perks of being a part of
the Amazon family while still functioning like a smaller organization.

Apply at: [http://bit.ly/19FJsX0](http://bit.ly/19FJsX0) Or email your resume
to:mujoanne@amazon.com

------
jasonsync
Sync.com [https://www.sync.com/](https://www.sync.com/)

Location: Markham, Ontario Canada - Full-time (no remote).

\- Software Engineers (C, iOS, Android)

\- Web Developer (AngularJS, Ionic)

\- Customer Support Specialists (Windows Systems Administration exp.)

We're like Dropbox, but 100% private.

\- Zero-knowledge, fully encrypted

\- Currently in beta

\- We'll be officially launching (coming out of beta) this year

\- We're growing fast

Email careers@sync.com or visit
[https://www.sync.com/careers](https://www.sync.com/careers) to learn more.

------
reaction
Caplinked - Los Angeles, CA About Us ----------- For info on our company:
[http://angel.co/caplinked](http://angel.co/caplinked) Competitive salary and
benefits. Telecommute is ok, though if you are in Los Angeles or nearby that
would be better.

Front-end: React, Angular Back-end: Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, AWS, node.js
We're looking for a senior full-stack engineer that has some devops chops.

Please email me at jonny@caplinked.com if you have any questions!

------
Jeffrey903
New York, NY

Confide - [https://getconfide.com](https://getconfide.com)

We are looking for people to join one of the hottest start-ups in NYC. Confide
is an off-the-record mobile messaging app that's targeting professionals and
business people. We combine end-to-end encryption with disappearing messages
to encourage private, unfiltered and efficient communication. And we’re backed
by some of the best early-stage investors in the world. As one of the first
employees of Confide, you will be involved in every aspect of our product
development, from start to finish.

==============================

Job: Full Stack Engineer

Our engineers:

* Have a computer science background

* Sweat over every little detail while also iterating quickly

* Build robust systems and delightful products

Ideal candidates:

* Have 3+ years of full stack web development experience

* Have experience building complex JavaScript applications

* Love learning new technologies and tools

* Are passionate about doing the best work possible

* Are awesome human beings

==============================

Job: iOS Engineer

Job: Android Engineer

Our engineers:

* Are passionate about providing a great mobile experience

* Sweat over every little detail while also iterating quickly

* Build robust systems and delightful products

* Are sociable and work well with others

Ideal candidates:

* Have 2+ years of iOS or Android development experience

* Love learning new technologies and tools

* Are passionate about doing the best work possible

* Would give an arm and a leg to go to WWDC or Google I/O

* Are awesome human beings

==============================

More info: [https://getconfide.com/jobs](https://getconfide.com/jobs)

Email us: jobs@getconfide.com

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Local only.

Relocation assistance available.

Open positions:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer
      - Software Engineer
      - Front-end UI Designer/Developer
    

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications, APIs,
products, and services.

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript.

More info: [http://www.promptworks.com/jobs](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
indienkid
BriefMe - We are the first-ever news ranking system, making it easier for
people to stay informed. We recently launched an iOS app on the App Store
which was featured by Apple in their best new apps, and we are currently
working on expanding to other platforms.

We're a Boston startup looking for a couple interns to join us here over the
summer.

INTERN - Software Engineer

INTERN - Data Analyst

More info can be found at
[http://www.getbriefme.com/jobs](http://www.getbriefme.com/jobs)

~~~
yuzuquat
Hey there!

I tried applying through your site but it doesn't seem to be working. Is there
an email I can send my application to?

------
borisf
San Jose, CA. Full Time - All are welcome to apply.
[http://acelio.com/careers/](http://acelio.com/careers/) Looking for Front and
Back End Developers, Sales Engineers, Inside Sales, Test Engineers, Openstack
Developers. Acelio is a small Bay Area startup doing very interesting work in
the realm of software defined data centers. Be one of the first 20 to join our
team! Also email jobs@acelio.com for more info.

------
kcrossisec
iSEC Partners - San Francisco, Seattle, Austin, New York City - Job Title -
Security Engineer

We're constantly looking for great people to join our team. Is that you?

If you love security and research, iSEC just may be a perfect fit for you.

You will spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they
can break. This is a very creative job that gives individuals a lot of freedom
to be clever while learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Typical
engagements will pair you with another experienced security consultant who you
will learn from and teach along the way. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks
long. In a year, you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.
All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time.

We like to let our research speak for itself:
[https://isecpartners.github.io/](https://isecpartners.github.io/)

Check out all of our career opportunities here:
[https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx](https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx)

We're always looking for folks passionate about what we do. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
andreasklinger
Product Hunt - www.producthunt.com - San Francisco/Remote - Lead iOS Engineer

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Imagine if reddit and the appstore would have a baby - that's Product Hunt

Mobile will soon be our most important platform and in 5 years from now we
wont "install" apps. We wont "open" apps. How will our app look then? We are
looking for someone who wants to have a say in this future.

The role is essentially an hybrid between Product Owner of the mobile app and
the Lead Engineer that brings in structure to the team.

Given that the role has a big part in product design, it's easier if this
person is in SF. That being said the majority of our team is remote (no
further than Eastern Europe). Consider also applying if you are "close enough
to SF" that you could come by regularly.

There are more details on the role here: [https://angel.co/product-
hunt/jobs/47947-lead-ios-engineer](https://angel.co/product-
hunt/jobs/47947-lead-ios-engineer)

But in a nutshell:

* Strong opinion on codestyle, structure, automated processes, product building

* Being able to learn from and enable others

Everyone in the team works quite autonomous and we value maker craftman ship
highly.

[https://twitter.com/rrhoover/status/540950035827916800](https://twitter.com/rrhoover/status/540950035827916800)
(we also do livestreamings to brainstorm with the community on upcoming or
about-to-release features)

[https://medium.com/on-startups/the-artifacts-of-product-
hunt...](https://medium.com/on-startups/the-artifacts-of-product-
hunt-11682e9e01dd)

[https://medium.com/@rrhoover/we-fucked-
up-9163151c9166](https://medium.com/@rrhoover/we-fucked-up-9163151c9166)

To apply simply email me andreas()producthunt.com - or use angellist if that's
easier for you :)

Will be around this thread - ask me anything.

------
shiftwomen
Technical Lead for impact comapny- Chicago, IL

SHIFT is a web and mobile fundraising platform that sends cash directly to
women around the world and tracks impact overtime. We recently graduated from
Impact Engine business accelerator in Chicago and are closing a seed round. We
need a top notch impact driven Technical Lead that can lead our technology and
team forward. If you are a full-stack engineer with RoR background contact
Founder Tricia Martinez at tricia@shiftwomen.com! Yay Impact!

------
hagope
[http://bitclock.io](http://bitclock.io) Bitclock is an IoT wifi alarm clock
(eg Twitter, calendar, weather,etc). I'm looking for a technical co-founder,
someone with strong C and embedded systems...I'm technical, but stronger on
product, hardware, and supply chain. I'm in Sunnyvale, CA ... prefer someone
local but open to a remote partner. Please reach out if you'd like to learn
more about this project!

------
dheera
Virtulus ([http://www.virtulus.com/](http://www.virtulus.com/)) - Boston, but
welcome Bay Area candidates since we may consider moving there.

Location-based, mobile graph search engine founded by 2 MIT grads. Looking for
database architects with industry experience (preferably on neo4j or titan,
elasticsearch, mongodb), software engineers (python stack), and an iOS
developer.

Send questions, or resume + github URL + project links to jobs@virtulus.com

------
songguy
Boston, MA. Smarterer is hiring

Sr. level full-stack web developer. must be interested in building software
using Python, SQLAlchemy, ReactJS.

Sr. DevOps engineer. must have strong experience with IT automation such as
Chef, Puppet, Ansible, SaltStack. Continuous integration and linux scripting
are essential.

If you seek the truth while sharing what you know, are eternally optimistic,
and love solving problems using the art and science of software development on
agile teams then please drop us a note @ paul@smarterer.com

------
artivest
Artivest - NYC - FinTech

[https://artivest.co](https://artivest.co)

We are modernizing the way people invest into hedge funds and private equity
while broadening their access to these products.

 _Senior Software Developer_

\- Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Data modeling, back-end dev,
integrations, api

 _Product Engineer_

\- Angular, Javascript, HTML5, CSS3, UI / UX, front-end dev

 _IT Manager_

\- Networking, hardware, Active Directory, Troubleshooting, configuration, and
support

 _DevOps_

\- Rackspace, Infrastructure, Ansible, CI, Automated deploys, scaling, and
security

Interested??

Email us at jobs@artivest.co

------
mva
Usabilla - [https://usabilla.com/jobs](https://usabilla.com/jobs) \-
Amsterdam, The Netherlands. We are looking for Full Stack developers and
experienced Front-end Developers.

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, Elastic Search, Go, AngularJS, PHP (Symfony 2). Awesome
team & most beautiful office in Amsterdam
([https://instagram.com/usabilla/](https://instagram.com/usabilla/))

------
vonnik
[https://www.futureadvisor.com](https://www.futureadvisor.com) \-
[http://nyti.ms/X3N7r2](http://nyti.ms/X3N7r2)

== Experienced infrastructure engineer, San Francisco ==

FutureAdvisor is an automated investment manager. We help our customers cut
their investment fees, avoid excessive risks and save on taxes, so that they
and their families will face better choices down the road.

We're seeking an infrastructure engineer. Your job will be to keep
FutureAdvisor running smoothly. It might be deploying and maintaining server
clusters on EC2, building tools to automate our deployment pipelines or
designing and implementing a new piece of the request pipeline. Your job will
be to make FutureAdvisor as fast and reliable as possible. You'll work on
building out more tools to manage and track our server cluster using AWS
technologies like EC2, S3, OpsWorks, and VPC.

Skills you'll need:

    
    
        Experience working with AWS
        Experience provisioning and maintaining VPC instances on AWS
        Knowledge of service oriented infrastructure
        Knowledge of working with Linux and Bash scripts
        Experience with infrastructure management tools like Chef or Puppet
        Bonus Experience launching Ruby on Rails apps
    

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26313#.VRxkb...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26313#.VRxkbWa-
zTA)

== Interactive designer, San Francisco ==

You're seeking meaningful work solving problems in an organization that
supports design. FutureAdvisor distills the complexity of finance into a
simple interface so that our customers can understand and grow their life
savings. We're giving working- and middle-class households a powerful
portfolio management tool that they never had access to, until now. What we're
looking for:

    
    
        Background in interactive design
        Portfolio of web and/or mobile apps
        Empathetic and practical individuals
    

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26309#.VRxkj...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26309#.VRxkjGa-
zTA)

------
creese
Los Angeles CA - KEYPR

We're redefining the guest experience at hotels worldwide. With our mobile
app, you check in and go straight to your room. With our web app, hotels get
real-time metrics and tools to track.

We're looking for front-end, back-end, mobile, and embedded/firmware
engineers. We use Python, Node.js, AngularJS, iOS, Android, C, and Clojure.

If you like to solve challenging problems, please email me at
charles@keypr.com. Please include your GitHub profile or links to code and any
relevant work.

Cheers!

------
memebox
Memebox (YC W14)-
[https://jobs.lever.co/memebox](https://jobs.lever.co/memebox) \- San
Francisco, CA - We're using data & technology to innovate the Beauty industry
vertical (from manufacturing to e-commerce).

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineers
      - Senior iOS Engineers
      - Senior Android Engineers
      - Business Development
      - Design 
      - Cosmestics Production
      - Internship Positions Available

------
weinr0ck
Pinger - San Jose, CA - Full time on site

We're looking for an experienced Software Engineer for our backend web
services team. Responsibilities

Requirements

\- Experience with SaaS model and/or high traffic web environments.

\- Strong experience with PHP.

\- Strong Sql/NoSql skills.

\- 4+ years of relevant industry experience.

\- BS or MS in Computer Science (or equivalent industry experience).

Highly Desired

\- Enjoy Agile Software Development with Scrum.

\- Good testing practices (unit, integration, system) with automation.

\- PHP Commercial Framework experience (Symfony2, Laravel).

If you are interested, or have any questions, please email erik@pinger.com

------
webo
HumanLink / Fayetteville, Arkansas / Remote possible

Software Engineer / Full-time or Intern

We are a small team based in Fayetteville, AR building a platform where we
provide access to affordable, high-quality caregivers for elderly adults.

As one of the few engineers, you will have the opportunity to make big impact.
Some of the technologies we use: Google Cloud Platform (App Engine, Cloud
Endpoints, NDB, etc), Python, JavaScript (+AngularJS), git, bower, gulp...

Let's chat support+jobs@humanlink.co

------
seansigep
VARIDESK | Dallas, TX

VARIDESK, the desktop height-adjustable standing desk company, is looking for
non-technical help based in Coppell, TX. Specifically, we're looking for
Public Relations, Paid Search/SEO and International Marketing. Positions are
full-time, and require 2-5 years previous experience. Let's be honest, if
you're reading hacker news, you're probably someone we want to talk to. Email
us at jobs@varidesk.com to get in touch.

------
fny
Fit For 90 - [http://fitfor90.com/jobs](http://fitfor90.com/jobs) \- Durham,
NC or Remote, Full Stack Dev

We're hiring a developer as employee #4 at Fit For 90. Get in touch if your
interested in joining a small team making a massive impact in the soccer
space. We work with the USWNT, MLS teams, NWSL teams, and tons of colleges and
clubs, and they'd love to have you hacking with us.

------
shiftwomen
Technical Lead for impact company- Chicago, IL

SHIFT is a web and mobile fundraising platform that sends cash directly to
women living in extreme poverty around the world and tracks impact overtime.
We are looking for a top notch impact driven Technical Lead to drive our
technology and team forward. IF you are a full-stack developer with experience
in RoR, payments, and voice APIs reach out to our Founder Tricia Martinez
today tricia@shiftwomen.com. To impact!

------
shitals
Bing/Microsoft, Bellevue, WA - Software Engineer

If you are interested in machine learning, working with big data, distributed
computing and algorithms design then check this out:

[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=3&jid=167295&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

Feel free to drop a line directly to me at shitals@micro####.com

------
gshahlot
Myntra.com - Bangalore/Delhi India - Full Time - Multiple Positions

We are hiring across the board. Engineers, Product Managers, UX Designers,
Architects/EMs - interested in working with one of the hottest startups in
India? Shoot me an email (under my profile) with your resume.

PS:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvSXjN7vrwg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvSXjN7vrwg)
This is where you'll be working :)

~~~
mascot6699
Hey,

I had sent in a mail last month. Got a reply from you but nobody follwed up.

------
etherealG
Web Engineer - Versailles, France - VISA - Blizzard Entertainment

[http://eu.blizzard.com/en-
gb/company/careers/posting.html?id...](http://eu.blizzard.com/en-
gb/company/careers/posting.html?id=1500080)

Blizzard Entertainment is seeking a talented web engineer to join its digital
marketing team in Europe. This person will have experience creating animated,
interactive web designs using HTML and CSS, and is an expert in both
JavaScript and one or more server-side languages. The ideal candidate will
have a well-rounded background in web and mobile and a good understanding of
integration and design. They can efficiently integrate the graphical layouts
created by the web designers into our websites used my millions of players
worldwide while still keeping an eye towards aesthetics.

RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Web development: coding and optimizing Blizzard Entertainment websites,
social media apps, animated experiences, and web-based applications.

\- Responsible for the architecture of large scale web projects both on a
European and Global scale.

\- Responsible for meeting and contributing to key web project milestones.

\- Participate in the deployment of technical updates and upgrades in
cooperation with quality assurance, web administrators, and the US-based web
development team.

\- Coach and mentor fellow web engineers.

REQUIREMENTS

\- A minimum of 5 years’ work experience in web engineering or other relevant
fields

\- Strong skills in creating websites using HTML and CSS with a focus on
aesthetics

\- Solid understanding of JavaScript and related frameworks, and / or
libraries

\- Solid understanding of one or more server-side languages and related
frameworks, and / or libraries

\- Strong communication skills

\- Fluent in English

PLUSES

\- Passion for gaming and in-depth knowledge of Blizzard Entertainment games

\- Experience working in an Agile environment (Scrum, Kanban, etc.)

\- Knowledge of project management software such as Jira or equivalent

\- Experience working and communicating within international teams

------
rickyyean
San Francisco, CA - Full time - Full Stack Engineer

YC alum. Our product serves several thousand businesses in over 140 countries.
Profitable, 4-person Stanford team. Recruiting for our new venture to power
the Internet's business model for the next 20 years. The current model of
display ad-supported media is rapidly falling out of favor. We are building a
better way and getting rid of the idea of the starving artist online. Email
hn@crowdbooster.com

------
baran
healthfinch, Software Engineer - Madison, WI

Join our modest development team and change the way the health care industry
works! We’re scaling to more customers, integrating with a broad range of
medical systems, and building out capabilities that will impact the day-to-day
lives of thousands of doctors, nurses, and other heath care practitioners.

We work with Ruby and Javascript on our current apps, but believe in the
philosophy of using the best tool for the job.

Minimum Requirements \- A minimum of 3 years experience working as an
application developer or software engineer \- Interest in working with a small
development team at a start-up \- Proficient oral and written communication
skills History of collaborating well with other developers and stakeholders \-
Experience with modern web development including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript \-
Knowledge of SQL and modern RDBMSs like Postgres, Mysql, SQL Server \- A good
understanding of MVC design patterns \- An interest in perfecting the practice
of healthcare through more usable IT!

Bonus Points for These Skills \- git, Ruby (or other dynamic language), Ruby
on Rails, RESTful web service, development JavaScript, RSpec, Cucumber,
jQuery, Cache and MUMPS \- A GitHub profile you can send us

------
Clairesheng
Wiredcraft ([http://wiredcraft.com/](http://wiredcraft.com/)) -- One of our
offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure. We work with large organizations
on challenging problems (the World Bank, the United Nations, CNN) OR on our
own products (mostly developer tools, things like
[http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in NYC
this year. We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python,
occasionally Go and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure
automation.

\- Sales director (freelance + FT); You would be involved with the following
sales responsibilities: -Scale our existing sales channels, -Develop new sales
channels, -Build up new partnerships, -Develop new business opportunities,
Keep in mind that we provide both services and product, both of which you
would likely get a chance to help us with.

\- Project manager; We're looking for somebody to help us lead and ship our
projects and products. [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-
manager/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-manager/)

\- Designer director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures
(content,strategy,color,theory,...). [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Online marketing intern (Shanghai or NYC); we'd love some help with growth
hacking our products and marketing our services like there's no tomorrow.
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[https://wiredcraft.typeform.com/to/GG4GQz](https://wiredcraft.typeform.com/to/GG4GQz)

------
manny_nyc
NYC - Tumblr - Full Time

Tumblr needs even more talented engineers. What for? For everything. You know
what we do. We help creative people share and discover amazing things online.
Come help us help others.

We’re big enough to give you the resources you need and still small enough
that you can work on things that matter. Apply now, why don’t ya?

[https://www.tumblr.com/jobs](https://www.tumblr.com/jobs)

ⓣ

“They’re building a roof deck” —-Employee testimonial.

~~~
p4wnc6
I was so happy reading your job listings ... until I read the words "Agile &
Jira". Sigh.

------
joelm
Bigleaf Networks, Portland OR - Lead Software Engineer

Bigleaf provides internet redundancy and optimization, keeping businesses
connected to their internet-based applications by leveraging diverse ISP
connections.

Our proprietary platform uses Software-Defined-Networking technologies to
provide seamless failover and dynamic application prioritization. We have a
reliable and high-performance service offering that’s been proven regionally
and is in the midst of nationwide expansion. We’re looking for a lead software
engineer to join our team to help make that a success.

Here's a summary of what you'll be doing:

• Software Projects: You’ll be responsible for driving the development of new
systems, features, and bug-fixes; coordinating people and resources to ensure
projects are done excellently and on-time.

• High-availability software design, development and deployment: Our customers
purchase our service to improve their network reliability and performance. In
this role you’ll carefully brainstorm, design, build, and deploy systems that
are fault-tolerant, efficient, fail gracefully, and solve problems in creative
ways.

• Troubleshooting: Our software has to run efficiently, and our network has to
run almost flawlessly. You’ll spend time diagnosing problems in code and with
Linux system integration, testing code updates, and helping with network
operations, all to ensure our customer’s don’t have to think about their
internet (because it always works).

• Linux Systems Development: We run a software-based network that relies
extensively on Linux. You will help ensure that these systems are designed and
implemented in a scalable and reliable manner, with appropriate security
measures in place.

Bigleaf is a well-funded fast-growing startup, so your day-to-day tasks will
vary a bit and morph over time. You’ll be an early team member, so you’ll have
the chance to help shape company culture and make a huge difference. We plan
to extensively promote from within, so you’ll have the opportunity to shape
and grow your career over time.

If this sounds of interest, feel free to check out this page for a bit more
info: [http://www.bigleaf.net/careers/](http://www.bigleaf.net/careers/) and
contact me at joelm@bigleaf.net.

Joel Mulkey, Founder and CEO

------
saintlukas
Berklee Online, online.berklee.edu, Boston, MA (local only at this time)

Senior PHP full-stack, serious SQL chops, Javascript MVC of some kind (we're
using Ember, you should have seen something like it). Making our award winning
online music education better with our combination of customized front-end
experiences for students and teachers to share, and homegrown + open-source
backend content management systems. lstevens@berklee.edu

------
BillFranklin
Berlin, Germany - ChartMogul

ChartMogul is SaaS analytics for Stripe, Recurly, Chargify and Braintree.
Venture funded by Point 9 Cap, founded by Zendesk's head of EMEA and growing
fast.

[https://chartmogul.com](https://chartmogul.com)

Open positions:

CTO

Senior DevOps Engineer

Web Developer (website)

If you're interested in learning more see
[https://angel.co/chartmogul](https://angel.co/chartmogul) or contact Nick at
nick@chartmogul.com

------
hacker_user
Routofy - ( [http://www.routofy.com](http://www.routofy.com) )

Location - Delhi, India

\------------------------

| Available Positions |

\------------------------

\- Android Guru

\- Javascript Developer

\- UI/UX Designer

\- Data Scientist

\- And more...

\-------------

| About us |

\-------------

We are a well funded startup located in New Delhi dramatically improving how
people plan travel. We make it dead simple, easy to comprehend and really
fast.

Please visit our career page for more detailed information.
[http://www.routofy.com/careers](http://www.routofy.com/careers)

------
aith
DEVOPS & EMBEDDED ENGINEERING - Verdigris - Mountain View, CA - Full-time,
VISA

Verdigris' mission is to sustain and enrich human life through responsive
energy intelligence.

[http://verdigris.co/company/careers](http://verdigris.co/company/careers)

What we do: advanced electricity metering and analytics for Hotels.

Team: 16 - 5 bus, 11 eng

Investors: Jabil, Stanford, Founder.Org, Data Collective

Customers: WHotels, Intercontinental, Marriott

contact: jobs@verdigris.co

~~~
aith
Data Architechture/Devops job FAQ: [https://medium.com/@andrewjo/verdigris-
devops-engineer-4d4f1...](https://medium.com/@andrewjo/verdigris-devops-
engineer-4d4f179adffc)

------
verulito
Mentor Graphics - C++ / EDA engineers - Boston, MA

Job description: [http://bitly.com/1y5bPZR](http://bitly.com/1y5bPZR)

Email resume: [http://tny.im/1Q7](http://tny.im/1Q7)

Few positions open at various levels of education. Former MIT startup mostly
MS/Phd. Small, flexible teams working on big, challenging problems in the HPC
domain.

------
josh2600
Terminal.com is hiring.

We work on next-generation virtualization technology.

We are a hard-working, fast-moving startup based in San Francisco and Palo
Alto. We value highly-optimized, correct code.

We are building the next generation of computing that is cloud-first and web-
first. We build an technology for clouds, and are deep into scientific
computing, network routing, HTML5 web development, kernel hacking,
virtualization, and other trends in software technology.

~~~
meddlepal
JVM developer here that is interested in learning C++, Rust and Go (among
others)... any interest?

~~~
josh2600
Feel free to send a resume to the email address in my profile.

We want people that are willing to work hard and dig into difficult problems.
We're pretty serious about engineering over here, so if you're prepared to
work hard, we're interested. There is a high standard for engineers on our
team, but if you make it in I'm sure you'll enjoy it quite a bit. Best of
luck!

------
tjpoutanen
Milq - TORONTO

Milq is the best place to collect culture
([http://milq.com](http://milq.com)). We're a well funded consumer startup
located at Bloor & Avenue Rd.

We're looking to add three exceptional people to our team:

SENIOR FULL STACK ENGINEER: familiarity with nodeJS, mongo and redis.

ANDROID ENGINEER: a least two years of Android development experience.

LEAD DESIGNER: mobile-first design methodology.

Send us an email if interested: careers@milq.com

------
deniszgonjanin
boxkite - [http://boxkite.ca/](http://boxkite.ca/) \- Ottawa, Canada - Full
Time, non-remote

We work in Open Data. We make data cataloging software for governments.
Looking for people enthusiastic about advancing government transparency,
enabling civic-minded technology, and in general making public sector software
that doesn't suck. If you're Canadian but organizations like Code for America
appeal to you, give us a shout.

Most of our work is Open Source.

Two positions:

\- Python developer. Web dev skills are a must; great Unix skills and
knowledge of Docker are a huge bonus; Data Science skills are nice to have.
Not expecting any one candidate to have all of these skills, but you should
excel in at least one of the mentioned.

\- Designer, web. Bonus if interested being a part of growing the business and
taking the lead on creative efforts, helping us establish our branding and
marketing.

All ethnicities and genders are strongly encouraged to apply.

Good salary (in Canadian terms) and meaningful equity.

See [http://boxkite.ca/careers/](http://boxkite.ca/careers/) or email
contact@boxkite.ca

------
robotrobot
Talis, Birmingham, UK.

EdTech 100% employee owned, SaaS software already in use in 50% of UK
Universities, plus growing Oz, NZ, Malaysia, China and Norway.

Post-revenue and pre-profit (not for long). Every position comes with equity
share via options scheme.

Various roles including dev, microservices architecture Node.JS, Java,
AngularJS

Check out our ethos: [http://careers.talis.com/](http://careers.talis.com/)

------
prexer
Airware - [http://www.airware.com/careers](http://www.airware.com/careers) \-
San Francisco

Full stack developers, Tech leads

Airware is building the operating system for commercial drones. We are
currently hiring on our cloud team (Node.js), Ground Station team (C# and
Node.js), and App Core team (Erlang, Python, Linux, and Javascript)

Startup with great funding, amazing cross-industry team.

------
couradical
System Engineer - Boston - Fulltime

Systems Engineering Intern - San Francisco - INTERN

Xamarin IT is looking for an FTE systems engineer in Boston, and an intern in
SF to come in and help build out our internal infrastructure. These are both
hands on roles helping to build our internal infrastructure, improve
monitoring tooling, and help drive automation and standardization.

if you're interested please email me at Nick.IT at xamarin dot com

------
rbres
Bolt - San Francisco, CA ([https://bolt.com](https://bolt.com))

\- UI/UX Designer

\- Ruby Engineer

\- Blockchain Engineer

\- Application Security Engineer

\- Network Security Engineer

\- Devops / Infrastructure Engineer

More info at [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

Apply by emailing your resume to jobs [a]bolt.com

\----

If you're looking to join a small, elite, mission-driven company to have a
major impact on human commerce, definitely reach out.

------
jnevelson
Cotap - www.cotap.com - San Francisco, CA - Full Time Enterprise mobile
messaging startup

We're hiring all across the stack! Backend - mainly Ruby and Go service-
oriented architecture Infrastructure - hosted in AWS, managed by Chef Web iOS
Android

Full list and descriptions here:
[https://www.cotap.com/jobs/](https://www.cotap.com/jobs/)

Email jobs@cotap.com for more info.

------
kgardnr
The New York Times - www.nytimes.com - New York City, NY - Backend Developers
(Java) & Frontend Developers (JS/CSS/HTML)

\- Solid understanding of modern web app architecture and design patterns

\- Experience with modern dev tools/frameworks (e.g. Git, Grunt, Bower,
Gradle, etc)

\- Experience writing solid tests (unit, integration and acceptance) using
common testing frameworks

\- Experience with Agile/XP a huge plus

Send your resume to:

kim dot gardner at nytimes dot com

------
jgritman
Remote - Help Scout, a help desk software company, is looking for a Software
Engineer (Java + Solr). 75% of the team is remote and we work hard to support
a remote team culture. Please check out the job description and apply here -
[https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/51883](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/51883)

------
danrocketrip
Rocketrip - NY, NY - www.rocketrip.com

We play a game with employees to get them to love saving money for their
companies on business travel. The good news is that it's working! The game is
pretty simple: give employees a portion of the savings they generate for the
company!

We're hiring across the board: Senior Full Stack Engineers Senior Front End
Specialist Senior Quality Engineer

www.rocketrip.com www.rocketrip.com/jobs

------
jefflawrence
Granify - Edmonton, Canada -
[http://www.granify.com/careers](http://www.granify.com/careers) \- Local/VISA

We use digital psychology and data science to help online retailers convert
shoppers that otherwise wouldn't purchase.

Backed by Peter Thiel and others, benefits of a startup with financial
stability.

Positions:

-Senior Ruby Developer

-Senior JS Developer

-VP Technology

-Director of Product Management

-Senior Product Manager

-Data Scientist

Awesome team, great benefits, stock options possible.

------
sherm8n
Good Audience | San Francisco, London, The World |
[http://www.goodaudience.com](http://www.goodaudience.com)

We're growing fast and hiring quickly. We wanna meet engineers (full-stack,
frontend, backend, mobile), marketers, sales, designers and straight hustlers
to join the family.

At Good Audience, we make marketing for small businesses dead simple. Tweet me
@sherm8n =)

------
CurtHagenlocher
Microsoft - Redmond, WA, US

My team is working on a data access layer with underpinnings that support both
tabular and nontabular data. It's currently used as the back-end for the Power
Query addin to Excel (which ships as part of the next release of Office) and
we're looking to increase our scope inside the company.

If you're interested in learning more, email me (curth at microsoft dot com)
your resume.

------
codingninja
Foild.net - Sydney, Mid North Coast, Australia - Remote possible

We are a stealth startup building the next generation of automated
identification verification. We have various contracts with government and
banking groups and are growing fast.

Any lang experience is fine, we currently have only 1 developer and the
majority of the codebase is in PHP (Symfony2) with various java and node.js
micro services.

Contact me at david@foild.net

------
dberg
iHeartRadio NYC

we are hiring a vast array of Engineers who love to move fast, innovate and
have a passion for music. We have one of the most successful online music
platforms out there and we are continuing to push the envelope on the
innovation front across all of our products. Tons of fun, smart people just
looking to build great products.

We need engineers in the areas of Scala/Akka working on our microservices
framework, Data Engineer working on our Kafka/Hadoop/Spark big data platform,
Machine Learning Engineers working on our personalization and algorithm
products, Software Eng in Test to help build the best automation tools out
there, FrontEnd Engineers (JS, React, Node, Angular) , tons of mobile
Engineers across Android and iOS working on all platforms (phone, tablet, TV,
Xbox, Roku, Watch, etc) and Sr DevOps Engineers working on our Private/Public
cloud initiatives, automation, Docker, Chef, etc.

[http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com)

and check out our recent hackday on twitter at #ihearthackday

------
derFunk
I (CTO) am currently opening a new position at Chimera Entertainment, based in
Munich, Bavaria, Germany: We're looking for a CLOUD ENGINEER / DEVOP to help
us create scalable GAME BACKENDS, utilizing the full AWS stack.

Job advertisement will be publicly online soon. If you're interested ping me
at akatzig (at) chimera-entertainment.de or via Skype: ID akatzig (plz
introduce you).

~~~
derFunk
Job description now online: [http://jobs.r-control.de/job/cloud-engineer-
devop-mw/](http://jobs.r-control.de/job/cloud-engineer-devop-mw/)

------
kouiskas
Wikimedia Foundation

Many positions are REMOTE (or in SF if you want), some are SF-only. VISA
help/sponsorship provided for candidates willing to relocate to SF. There are
also INTERN positions open right now.

[http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Work_with_us#Wikimedia_C...](http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Work_with_us#Wikimedia_Careers)

------
mikeatlas
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA (office is in
central sq.) -- LOCAL ONLY (no remote)

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

We're the single source of truth in logistics -- we track every boat on the
water, every plane in the sky, and every truck on the ground so that we can
know everything that's going on in the logistics world. We do a lot of
analysis and optimization, too. We’re working in the largest, least sexy, most
invisible industry in the world — 90% of everything has been on a ship at one
point in time. The problem -> Lots of inefficiencies in the supply chain! One
of our customers spends $400mm/year shipping empty containers, another spends
$80mm/year on late fees. Lots to optimize! How we fix it -> We track
everything in the supply chain and make predictions and recommendations as to
what our customers should do!

    
    
       ===========================
       ===== How we do it ========
       ===========================
    

Web/data stack -> clojure/scala/python + postgis/redshift/redis/rabbit + ruby
on rails + hadoop/EMR (we’re a SOA shop) Mobile -> iOS, android, mobile web
Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques...
think ML, Neuro-AI modeling, and statistics

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== And the rest =======
       ===========================
    

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from CPG
companies and telcos to enterprise software providers to regional and
international logistics companies). We also have some top tier investors
(a16z, atlas)! Looking for:

\- Big Data Tech Leads (framework and language agnostic, think DevOps meets
InfraOps meets Big Data meets Data Science)

\- Lead Full Stack Senior Engineer (framework and language agnostic as well,
but we're Rails+Angular+Foundation and Node.js too)

\- Just really smart people who think they might want be able to contribute
and are interested in what we're up to!

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at mike@weft.io! We've
also got detailed job descriptions posted on AngelList
([https://angel.co/weft/jobs/](https://angel.co/weft/jobs/))

------
smuss77
Inversoft ([http://www.inversoft.com](http://www.inversoft.com)) - Denver, CO
- Senior(1) and Junior(1) Software Engineers, Full Time

Job description here:
[http://www.inversoft.com/company/careers](http://www.inversoft.com/company/careers)

Send inquiry to jobs@inversoft.com (CC: seth@inversoft.com)

------
mprev
Couchbase is hiring a Developer Advocate/Technical Evangelist for the Bay
area.

Reporting into the engineering team, you'd be working to help build awareness
and adoption of Couchbase.

Couchbase is a pre-IPO open source distributed document database vendor.

[http://www.couchbase.com/careers?jvi=ooPQYfwL,Job](http://www.couchbase.com/careers?jvi=ooPQYfwL,Job)

------
richard_symph
Symphony.com Mobile Interface Designer

Design the interface for the mobile version of Symphony's product - an
enterprise-class, messaging application, including client-based, end to end
encryption and related security in the browser.

REQUIRED SKILLS AND EXPERIENCE • 5 to 8 years pro interface design experience
• Minimum 3 years pro mobile interface design experience Portfolio required

Resumes to careers@symphony.com

~~~
randomname2
Richard you have four separate ads posted all over this page, consider
grouping them :)

------
brasetvik
Elastic (formerly Elasticsearch) – [https://elastic.co](https://elastic.co) –
Remote

Remote senior software engineer with experience developing and/or operating
large scale distributed systems, and more.

See also:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

~~~
anony12345
I didn't see that position listed on the careers page.

------
playing_colours
relayr @ Berlin, Germany - Senior backend developer (Scala) - Full time -
[https://relayr.io/jobs](https://relayr.io/jobs)

A platform for the Internet of Things, connecting smart devices to each other,
and to app developers. We’ve created three easy tools (Platform as a Service,
SDKs and a Sensor-Kit – the WunderBar) which allow developers to quickly
program Internet of Things solutions, with sensor data to create applications
for their physical surroundings.

We use Scala for our backend (with some stuff in Node.js). We don't expect you
know Scala, we are looking for a strong developer who has already established
themselves in another language.

The Mission:

    
    
      - Design and implement new features for the backend 
        (Scala, Rest Services, Akka, Postgres, Cassandra, RabbitMQ, etc.) 
        You will be involved in designing features, not just implementing them.
      - Help building data streaming / analytics infrastructure.
      - Work on scalability / performance problems.
    

Your Desired Skills:

    
    
      - Minimum 3-5 years experience on challenging server-side projects, 
        ideally on JVM platform.
      - Some expertise in building real-time distributed systems & services, 
        ideally experience in big data systems (Kafka, Spark, Hadoop).
      - Experience in REST API development.
      - Experience with SQL and NoSQL databases.
      - Good level of English.
    

We will

    
    
      - Listen to and value your opinion
      - Value and respect you as a person
      - Make mistakes, break stuff, learn and move on
      - Operate in a non-hierarchical open fashion
      - Ask you to work on latest technologies
    

A small and growing team where your influence and skills will be needed,
recognised and rewarded.

Please write to jobs[*]relayr.io

------
benjaminlhaas
Control Group - New York City

[http://www.controlgroup.com/careers.html](http://www.controlgroup.com/careers.html)

We help organizations create great experiences with an emphasis on shared
spaces, such as transit, retail, office, museum, and public/civic gathering
areas.

We're looking for people who enjoy tackling problems that have never been
solved before. We have quite a few openings: software engineers, design
technologists, security experts, Android developers, devops professionals, and
more.

A few select recent and ongoing projects:

\- LinkNYC - [http://www.link.nyc/](http://www.link.nyc/) \- Replacing
payphones with free gigabit wifi hotspots

\- MTA On-The-Go Kiosks - [http://gizmodo.com/nycs-touchscreen-subway-maps-
are-finally-...](http://gizmodo.com/nycs-touchscreen-subway-maps-are-finally-
here-and-the-1520953121)

\- Edward M. Kennedy Institute - A Software Powered Senate -
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2015/03/31/edward_m_kenne...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2015/03/31/edward_m_kennedy_institute_for_the_u_s_senate_a_high_tech_digital_museum.html)
and [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/us/politics/at-
institute-n...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/29/us/politics/at-institute-
named-for-kennedy-a-replica-senate-worthy-of-webster.html)

\- Deckers "Uggs Magic Carpet" \-
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/digger/wp/2014/11/12/beda...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/digger/wp/2014/11/12/bedazzled-
boots-a-first-look-at-uggs-high-tech-store-in-tysons/)

\- Royal Caribbean "Virtual Balconies" \-
[http://www.wired.com/2014/02/virtual-balcony-royal-
caribbean...](http://www.wired.com/2014/02/virtual-balcony-royal-caribbean/)

Email me at benjamin.haas@controlgroup.com for more info or to set up a chat.
(I'm a software engineer and technical manager, not a recruiter!)

------
greggu
Point Inside - Bellevue, WA - Systems Engineer, DevOps Engineer

Point Inside provides retailers with tools to build product and location based
services into their mobile applications. We are looking for Systems/DevOps
engineers to help automate everything from development to deployment. Lots of
opportunity for significant impact.

Email greggu @ pointinside.com if you want to hear more.

------
krishangupta
San Francisco Downtown - full stack web developer, front-end (angular.js
preferred), and back-end positions available. Showpad
([http://www.showpad.com/about/careers](http://www.showpad.com/about/careers))
- series B SaaS startup growing quickly. Email krishan@showpad.com.

------
drc37
Redox - Burley, ID (local only) We are looking for a Web/Graphics/Print
Designer (including some UX) with a great eye for design. We are just
beginning a full rebrand and need someone to come in and help extend the
branding.

Great salary with awesome benefits. Redox is a fast growing company that needs
a great designer.

Send us your resume and portfolio to it[@]redoxchem.com.

~~~
drc37
BTW, this is for a full time position.

------
Sproutworx
Notion - Portland, OR - Full-stack Developer
[http://usenotion.com](http://usenotion.com)

Notion is a new company focused on becoming the central location for teams and
companies to talk about data and make date-driven decisions.

You’re ready to be a key player at a startup using the latest in backend and
front-end technologies to provide better insights for workers like us to make
better decisions when building products, systems, and businesses. Come join
our startup team with a track record of success to create your perfect future.

Here’s what we’re looking for:

Be a leader of product development. You should be able to work independently,
as well as mentor more junior developers. You’ll play a critical role in
defining timelines and development approaches.

Act as a voice of the customer and product. We believe design and engineering
coexist side-by-side, so you’ll work closely with us on user experience,
design, and technology – not just on technical feasibility, but creative
possibilities. This is your opportunity to create an amazing product and see
it grow beyond even what we can imagine.

A generalist that loves the details. You believe in writing maintainable
backend and front-end performant code that is well organized. You believe in
tests and testing. You see the web as just another client and want to push the
limits on what’s possible.

Love a challenge. Embrace risk. We know startups aren’t for everyone, and so
do you.

Requirements:

* Strong command of core backend (Ruby, Java, Scala, Python, Go) and front-end (HTML5, Javascript, JSON) technologies

* Confidence in designing APIs and interfaces

* Worked with REST APIs and comfortable with the whole request / response lifecycle.

* Strong understanding of JQuery and DOM manipulation techniques

* Experience developing complex applications

* Experience integrating data from third-party APIs

* Expert debugging skills

Here are some “nice-to-haves”:

* Exposure to true agile methodologies

* Familiarity with automated build tools and Continuous Integration

* Understanding of what it takes to implement an application with cross-browser support

Email us at jobs@usenotion.com

------
gauravgupta
SEEKING WORK - New Delhi (India), REMOTE

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, Javascript, Backbone.js, jQuery, MongoDB, AWS

Bio: Ex-SlideShare developer with 8+ years of experience. LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gauravgupta123](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gauravgupta123)
E-mail: gauravgupta123@gmail.com

------
jjarmoc
~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~
_-,._.,-_ ~

MATASANO SECURITY - Chicago. New York City. Sunnyvale.

Application Security Consultant

Full-Time, work visa sponsorship available

~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~
_-,._.,-_ ~

What excites you and ignites your muse?

When I was a child I'd often get in trouble for 'breaking' things. Teachers,
parents, and other authority figures didn't understand what motivated this
behavior, but with the benefit of hindsight I now do. I wasn't breaking things
at all, I was exploring them. I was learning how they worked by taking them
apart and seeing them laid bare. Sometimes, I'd manage to put them back
together and occasionally they'd even work!

Once, when I was about twelve or thirteen, I took apart a mechanical bedside
alarm clock, laid all the gears out organized by size and was promptly
grounded for 'destroying' it. While serving my punishment, I went to work re-
assembling it, with one small change. What had previously been a cheap
cardboard clock face was replaced with a piece of translucent contact-paper,
with numbers careful stenciled in their proper places. I loved that clock.
Every morning I'd wake up, see it, and glance deep into its inner workings.
That visual reminder that I'd been curious and unlocked its secrets was how I
started mornings throughout my formative years.

Somewhere along the line, I lost track of where that clock ended up. It may be
gone, but the spirit it demonstrates remains one of my strongest motivators.
I've found no better outlet for this drive to understand the inner workings of
things than software security assessment.

At Matasano, we treat our client's applications like I did that clock. We take
them apart, examine them piece by piece, and arrive at an understanding of
what makes them tick. Only after arriving at this can we find and exploit
vulnerabilities. We slap a clear face on those applications, with the numbers
carefully identifying any discovered flaws. We take them apart and 'break'
them, not to be destructive, but to be constructive through understanding
them. Thankfully, we don't even end up grounded. :)

There's no area of computing that draws on as many skills, but programming,
debugging, protocol analysis, reverse engineering, systems administration,
network engineering and cryptographic analysis aren't what make great AppSec
consultants. You need to find what motivates you. For me, being tasked with
quickly developing a deep understanding of unfamiliar applications plays right
into the mindset that led me to explore that clock.

So, again I'll ask, what excites you?

Learn about our hiring process at
[http://www.matasano.com/careers](http://www.matasano.com/careers) or contact
us at careers@matasano.com

Get a taste for some of what we do at
[http://www.microcorruption.com](http://www.microcorruption.com) and
[http://www.cryptopals.com](http://www.cryptopals.com)

Check out our blog at
[http://chargen.matasano.com](http://chargen.matasano.com)

~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~
_-,._.,-_ ~

~~~
some_furry
What's the average time elapsed from sending an email to careers@matasano.com
and receiving a response?

~~~
jjarmoc
Since we don't have a typical HR team handling inbounds, response times vary
significantly from 'really fast' to 'much slower than we'd like.' It depends
on a lot of factors outside the applicant's control, including how busy we are
with client work, etc. Please try not to read anything into response time, and
if you're concerned feel free to send an inquiry.

------
nhm
Revert is hiring in Auckland, NZ:
[https://revert.io/careers](https://revert.io/careers) Looking for a
Senior/Intermediate Ruby dev, ElasticSearch and/or "Big Data" experience is a
bonus. Also a graduate position, designer, and sales rep. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
lukas
Frontend Engineer | San Francisco | INTERN REMOTE VISA

Site Reliability Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE VISA

Chief Architect | VISA

Sales Development Rep | San Francisco | VISA

CrowdFlower helps companies clean and enrich their data with a massive online
workforce. Our platform is used by data science teams at startups, tech
companies, finance and retail. We are series C and growing fast.

Email me at lukas at crowdflower dot com.

------
dankohn1
Spreemo, newly funded healthcare marketplace in FiDi (downtown New York City).
Looking for junior and senior full-stack Ruby on Rails developers. Good pay,
environment, and team. Help fix healthcare by providing transparency in both
cost and quality.

[http://spreemo.com/careers](http://spreemo.com/careers)

~~~
abdelhadikhiati
There is no ruby on rails positions on your website ?

~~~
dankohn1
Sorry about that. Now fixed: [http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-
developer/](http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-rails-developer/)

------
omgmog
2degrees is looking for a front-end developer to join our Agile team in
Oxford, UK.

Full job details in this pdf:
[https://www.2degreesnetwork.com/files/uploads/careers/Front-...](https://www.2degreesnetwork.com/files/uploads/careers/Front-
end_developer_job_description.pdf)

------
dgrublev
Ask.com - Oakland - Frontend JavaScript NodeJS Developer. We are developing
brand new sites based on cutting edge NodeJS platform.
[http://about.ask.com/ask-jobs/frontend-javascript-
developer-...](http://about.ask.com/ask-jobs/frontend-javascript-developer-
oak/)

------
djjose
Vevo is hiring! We're looking across the stack: frontend, backend, API, Data,
etc. Both in NY and SF offices. Great work/life balance, fun team, and you get
to work on music videos!

[http://www.vevo.com/c/EN/US/careers](http://www.vevo.com/c/EN/US/careers)

------
andrea_s
Statwolf LTD - [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/84952/software-
develop...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/84952/software-developer-
for-web-based-data-analysis-statwolf-ltd) \- Dublin, Ireland, Web developer
for data analysis platform

------
JimVanBeam
Yousician -
[http://company.yousician.com/careers/](http://company.yousician.com/careers/)
\- Helsinki - UI/UX Engineer - Full time, visa If you prefer video, check this
out first: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de_qk-
Hr25I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de_qk-Hr25I) We’re the fastest growing
music education company in the world with over 13 million users. The company
develops high-tech guitar learning software that gives users real time
feedback on how they play. Yousician’s cutting edge audio technology can
listen to any real acoustic or electric guitar without the use of additional
equipment. The service combines the addictive features of computer games with
guitar exercises to make the learning process easy, fun and motivating.
Yousician also created the worlds #1 guitar tuner app Guitar Tuna and has won
numerous international business awards including WIRED’s hottest Finnish
startup, SXSW, Midem, Launch.edu, and educational awards such as Sunday Times
'World's best apps' or Best European Learning Game. Yousician believes that
musicality can and should be as commonplace as literacy today, and it is the
company’s declared mission to achieve this. As a UI/UX Developer you’ll be
taking the lead in implementing, testing and evaluating the front end design
of our products, the user interface and user experience. You’ll work in close
collaboration with the UX design team, back-end team & visual artists and play
an important role in product design meetings. This is a chance to do something
new and unique and to impact the lives of millions of future Jimi Hendrixs
around the world. We have the most talented, creative people who thrive in a
dynamic environment & do not shy away from crazy ideas and hope you can be one
of them. We’re looking for someone driven and passionate about working on the
visual aspects of a product - someone who takes pride in making it look and
feel great. We expect you to have experience implementing the visual design
and UI in a published app using Unity3D, web or native mobile technologies.
You have excellent user interface development skills and have experience with
responsive design & UI animations. We want you to be self-driven and keen to
work in a team using the “Lean Startup” methodology. But importantly, we want
you to be reliable and trustworthy, with a keen eye for detail and aesthetics.
To apply, drop a one line email with a link to your LinkedIn or GitHub profile
and subject "Hello from Hacker News" to careers@yousician.com

------
jonrkarr
Postdoctoral Fellow/Scientist/Software Engineer in whole-cell modeling - Mt
Sinai School of Medicine, New York NY

The Karr lab in the Institute for Genomics & Multiscale Biology at the Mount
Sinai School of Medicine is seeking talented, ambitious individuals to develop
cutting-edge dynamical models of human and bacterial cells. Despite the
explosion of experimental data, we do not comprehensively understand how
phenotype arises from genotype. Our approach is to develop computational
models which predict how behavior emerges from the molecular level by
integrating diverse data into a single model. Our goal is to use models to
make medicine more precise and personalized by predicting disease progression
and drug responses. We are also using our models to engineer bacteria. Our
research is highly interdisciplinary involving computational modeling,
software engineering, data visualization and curation. We have close
collaborations with several experimental groups to build and test our models.

Responsibilities: The candidate will be responsible for developing human and
bacterial whole-cell models for precision cancer medicine and synthetic
biology. This will include expanding the scope of whole-cell models,
incorporating new sources of high-throughput genomic data, and improving the
accuracy of whole-cell models. The candidate will work closely with
experimental cancer collaborators at Mount Sinai, as well as with Luis
Serrano's laboratory at the Center for Regulatory Genomics in Barcelona,
Spain.

Desired skills/experience: The ideal candidate has the following skills.
Applicants with deep experience in related fields are also encouraged to
apply. \- Deep experience in dynamical and genome-scale modeling, software
engineering, data visualization, and databases; \- Strong knowledge of
biology, physics, mathematics, and computation; \- Several years experience in
computational systems biology is a plus; \- Excellent object-oriented
programming skills in Python, MATLAB, and JavaScript; \- Ability to learn new
skills and concepts; \- Excellent oral and written communication skills; and
\- Abilities to work independently and within a team effort.

More information: Please visit our website
([http://research.mssm.edu/karr/join.html](http://research.mssm.edu/karr/join.html))
or contact Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu).

How to apply: Please send a cover letter indicating your research and career
goals, a CV, and 2-3 letters of reference to Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu).

------
rendosoft
RendoSoftware | Remote (anywhere) | Front-end developers and UI/UX designers

RendoSoftware, a new startup located in Boston, is looking 2 seniors front-end
developers to join our remote team.

We develop web applications and HTML5 apps for several clients, using
JavaScript, Angular, Node, Express and Apache Cordova.

Please send your application to: rendosoft[at]gmail.com

------
kaeso
Rocket-Internet SE - [https://www.rocket-internet.com](https://www.rocket-
internet.com) \- Berlin, Germany (VISA) - Security team

# About the job #

Rocket-Internet's security team is seeking talented and motivated security
professionals to help us in protecting our key information assets.

We currently have two open positions:

* Security Engineer - [https://goo.gl/pdCRkM](https://goo.gl/pdCRkM)

* IT Security / Penetration Tester - [https://goo.gl/pGYSvR](https://goo.gl/pGYSvR)

If interested (and for questions/doubts), please drop me an e-mail at luca DOT
bruno AT rocket-internet DOT de

# About Rocket-Internet #

Rocket is the largest Internet platform outside of China and the United
States. We identify and build proven Internet business models and transfer
them to new, underserved or untapped markets where we seek to scale them into
market leading online companies. We are focused on online business models that
satisfy basic consumer needs across three sectors: e-commerce, marketplaces
and financial technology. Our company was founded in 2007 and now has more
than 25,000 employees across its network of companies, which operate in more
than 100 countries on five continents.

We currently several open engineering positions, not only in Berlin:
[https://www.rocket-internet.com/join-us/engineering](https://www.rocket-
internet.com/join-us/engineering)

------
atom_enger
Chicago, IL - Frontend, Backend, Sales, UI, Mobile, iOS, Android

Reverb.com([https://reverb.com](https://reverb.com)) - Marketplace for
musicians by musicians.

We're building the worlds largest platform to compete with the likes of eBay
and Amazon for buying and selling your music gear. Come join us!

------
MagnitudeCapt
Magnitude Capital -
[http://www.magnitudecapital.com/careers.html](http://www.magnitudecapital.com/careers.html)
\- New York

We are looking for talented and motivated software developers to join our
team.

Associate, Software Development
([http://grnh.se/tau63x](http://grnh.se/tau63x)): The Associate will join a
quickly growing technology team, helping our Investment Committee and the firm
as a whole evolve our thinking around and processing of the data collection,
storage, analysis, and interface systems that support the firm’s investing
activities.

Responsibilities

-Prototype, design, develop, implement, tune, and support innovative applications using agile project methodologies

-Collaborate, challenge and support other developers in doing excellent work

-Learn about Magnitude’s business and apply that understanding to our applications

-Explore new technologies, development tools and standards to improve our team’s performance

Senior Developer ([http://grnh.se/wucvf3](http://grnh.se/wucvf3)): We are
looking for a Senior Developer with 5 - 8 years’ experience to join our team.
You will have responsibility for building out the technology platform
supporting Magnitude's new products, from trading to operations, and helping
solve our hardest problems. Specific future projects include building out the
trading platform, unifying the data and calculation architecture, and building
visualization tools.

Responsibilities

-Define & build out architecture for areas of innovation including our trading platform

-Collaborate with users/technologists to determine architecture and direction for Magnitude application infrastructure

-Prototype, design, develop, implement, tune, and support innovative applications using agile project methodologies

-Challenge and support other developers in doing excellent work

-Understand, explore, and champion new technologies to improve productivity and service to business

 _Magnitude Capital Offers_

-Competitive compensation

-Catered meals and fully stocked kitchens

-No formal dress code

-Collegial and collaborative work environment

------
marshallc
Location: Mountain View, CA

Position: Lead/Sr. Frontend Developer

Full-time, onsite

Skills: Javascript, Angular.js, node.js, JSON. 3+ years exp.

GetInsured, Inc.

Do you want to build something that matters? Your work will help millions of
customers ease their worries, save money and take care of their families.

GetInsured is a successful start-up revolutionizing health care.

Take up the challenge.

marshall.choi@getinsured.com

------
MrStevelKnievel
dynamo gold - Vienna, Austria - Full time - Web Developer

We are looking for an experienced web developer to take a key position at our
tech-team. dynamo gold is a digital shop in Vienna, Austria that creates solid
digital output by overlaying design, technology & strategy.

As a technologist, you dance on the border of what's possible. Technology is
your language and you're fluent in it... and creative with it. To push the
boundaries, you thoroughly consider the project at hand. Shared ownership
means you can, and are expected to, embrace usability, design & quality
assurance. In the end, it's your code that makes our dreams come alive.
Technology is core to each of our projects and defines each step of those
projects.

Read more here: [http://goo.gl/FFSI5Q](http://goo.gl/FFSI5Q)

------
daviddfm
Grid Mobile New York | Paris

Software services company becoming an MVNO in order to deliver on business
integrated mobile service that replaces the need for a desk phone and lets you
have work and personal on one phone.

Looking for super smart developers - Rails, ErLang, iOS/Android Have passion
for building beautiful products...

www.gridmobile.com

------
zacwitte
HandUp - [http://handup.org](http://handup.org) \- San Francisco

=== Senior Full Stack Engineer ===

We’re looking to hire a second engineer to join our team of five working to
fight homelessness and urban poverty. As an experienced generalist you will be
responsible for working with our designer to bring product features to
reality. You should be comfortable working from the linux platform, through
back-end architecture, all the way to implementing designs with responsive
html/css/js. At HandUp, you’ll have the satisfaction of seeing your work
directly impact thousands of lives. We’re using technology as a tool for human
empathy. Passion for solving big, complex social problems is a must-have. You
don’t need any specific qualifications, but we do look for people who exhibit
these qualities:

* Self-starter - you’ve worked on your own projects before and are a self-motivated do’er.

* Startups - you have experience working in environments where priorities and tasks can change frequently.

* Scrappiness - you know when to cut corners and when to spend the time to do it right. You're good at prioritizing and managing limited time and resources.

* Experience - this isn't your first rodeo. You've been doing this for a while and can tell us some good stories.

Our stack is Bootstrap / jQuery, Python / flask, MySQL. You don’t need to be
an expert in those technologies but you should have a proven ability to pick
up new skills quickly. You ideally have some experience in automated testing
methods and deployment tools. Metrics are important to us so deep knowledge of
funnels and Google Analytics and/or mixpanel are a plus.

=== About HandUp ===

At HandUp, we believe that we’re all better off in a society where everyone
can meet their basic needs. That’s why we created our company - to leverage
technology and the power of human relationships to fight urban poverty. We
come to work every day excited to build tools that directly affect those most
in need. We’re a fast growing company that’s passionate about social change
and are looking for candidates who share those values.

=== Compensation ===

$80k - $120k and 0.25% - 0.75%

[https://angel.co/handup/jobs/49163-senior-full-stack-
enginee...](https://angel.co/handup/jobs/49163-senior-full-stack-engineer)

------
rrbrambley
Shuddle - iOS & Android engineers - San Francisco, CA

We're looking for engineers to build out our mobile apps and architecture as
we expand our family-oriented transportation service from the Bay Area to the
rest of the nation.

Contact rob@shuddle.us with resume/links/interests/jokes/entertaining stories

------
lzecon
Airbnb - San Francisco

We love you.

[https://www.airbnb.com/careers/departments/engineering](https://www.airbnb.com/careers/departments/engineering)
[http://nerds.airbnb.com/](http://nerds.airbnb.com/)

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA

At iRobot we make robots that truly help people. Our robots help people save
time by cleaning for them, save hassle by being remotely present for them, and
save lives by putting themselves in harm's way.

We have great work-life balance (including half-day Fridays during the summer
so you can spend extra time with your family on Friday afternoons) and
interesting problems to solve.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should want
to help people with products you create, but a robotics background is NOT
required. (I had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers, here are a few of our 20+ job
openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Java software engineers

* iOS software engineers

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum.

------
romaindivuolo
Python Engineer (Flask/Django) at Chariot
[https://angel.co/chariot/jobs/34075-python-engineer-flask-
dj...](https://angel.co/chariot/jobs/34075-python-engineer-flask-django) $90K
– $125K Salary 1.0% – 1.5% Equity

------
erichurkman
eShares ([https://esharesinc.com/](https://esharesinc.com/)) – Mountain View,
California – FULLTIME

We're looking for FULL STACK engineers to help us bring private corporation
ownership tracking into the modern era. We're replacing the dead-tree versions
of stock certificates and option grants with fully electronic versions,
shaking up the 409A valuation industry, and have a lot more exciting projects
launching through 2015.

We're growing rapidly, in terms of customers, revenue, and employees. We
recently raised our $7 million Series A investment through Union Square
Ventures and Spark Capital in January.

General skills we are hunting for:

\- Python / Django

\- Javascript

\- AWS / dev-ops

\- SQL (PostgreSQL)

Financial background not required!

We're also looking for EQUITY ANALYSTS and CUSTOMER SUCCESS ANALYSTS.

Contact/Questions?: eric+hn@esharesinc.com

------
Cortney923
Schrödinger- Software Engineers, NYC, (Frontend, Backend, Infrastructure)

[https://www.schrodinger.com/careers/Engineering/Available-
Po...](https://www.schrodinger.com/careers/Engineering/Available-Positions)

What We Do: We develop a software platform to allow scientists to leverage the
power of physics-based simulations through all stages of the pharmaceutical
and biotech drug discovery process. Our technology allows scientists to run
virtual experiments on massive compute grids and analyze the resulting large
dataset efficiently. Our interface is a single page web app that performs as
well as a desktop application.

Who We Are: We are passionate engineers, entrepreneurs, scientists, and
tinkerers. Our team consists of alumni of great engineering companies (e.g.
Google/Microsoft), startups, research labs, and biotech companies. Our clients
include most large pharmaceutical companies and our investors are fellow
technology visionaries, including Bill Gates.

You Are: A CS hacker that enjoys building large scale user interfaces. You try
out the latest web frameworks, ORM’s, and javascript libraries. You build and
deploy web apps in your spare time. You care deeply about usability,
understand the difference between a power user and a noob (and can
simultaneously design an interface for them both!), and obsess over pixel
perfection. You have an MVC tattoo. You believe that low test coverage in a UI
is for chumps and code reviews, if done correctly, improve end product
quality.

Responsibilities: Work closely with other engineering team members to scale,
architect, and improve the core computational drug discovery platform Think
outside the box / be highly creative Help build reporting interfaces and data
feeds Ask smart questions

------
joell
Achievers - [http://www.achievers.com/](http://www.achievers.com/) \- Toronto
(Liberty Village), Fulltime

BI/ETL Developer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Pk5ahwa](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Pk5ahwa)

    
    
        - 6-8 years of ETL development experience with an ETL tool such as: Informatica, DataStage, Ablnitio, or MS SSIS
        - 6-8 years of experience developing reports with a BI tool such as MicroStrategy, Cognos, Business Objects, Birst, Tableau, etc. (tabular, dashboards, mobile, or visualization)
        - 4-6 years of SQL experience
        - Experience with relational databases (MySQL and Postgres preferred)
        - Experience with dimensional modeling (dimensions, facts, star and snowflake schemas)
        - Understanding of OLTP and OLAP , including their differences
        - Understanding of data warehousing and ETL-specific concepts (landing, staging, lookups, aggregates, batches, transformations, DQ, SCDs, archiving, surrogates, ragged hierarchies, etc.)
        - Ability to unit-test data (different from testing applications)
        - Knowledge of performance and tuning techniques for data warehouses
        - Experience gathering and documenting requirements
        - B.S. or higher in Computer Science
    

Software Test Developer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Sj5ahwc](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Sj5ahwc)

    
    
        - 1-5 years of experience with: HTML, PHP, CSS, Javascript/JQuery
        - Experience in both software development and testing environments
        - Web & Mobile Automation experience is a plus
        - Familiarity with Selenium Web-Driver, Appium and Jenkins is a plus
        - Co-op experience an asset
        - Recent graduate from University or College with a degree in Computer Science or equivalent

------
NickC_dev
Indeed - San Francisco, CA - FULL-TIME

We're looking for engineers, designers, and product managers for our SOMA
office. Come have lunch if you're in the area.

Our main San Francisco product is a single-page webapp built in React.

[http://indeed.jobs](http://indeed.jobs)

------
reiderrider
BackNine Insurance and Financial Services, Inc. - back9ins.com - Westlake
Village, CA

BackNine simplifies the buying, selling, and servicing of life insurance. We
have a need for local full time front or backend engineers with Ruby on Rails
experience. Please email me at reid@back9ins.com

------
spot
Beaker Notebook (NYC) is hiring front-end and full-stack web engineers:
[http://beakernotebook.com/careers](http://beakernotebook.com/careers)

Beaker Notebook is an open source data visualization and analysis web
application.

------
mpresh
Veracode, Burlington MA Lots of open positions.
[http://www.veracode.com/about/careers](http://www.veracode.com/about/careers)
Feel free to send email to mpreshman@veracode.com with any questions.

------
formswift
FormSwift is hiring marketing analysts with 0-2 years of experience in our San
Francisco office.

This is a great opportunity to learn about paid advertising, search engine
optimization, and split testing from seasoned entrepreneurs running a
profitable company.

apply at formswift.com/jobs

------
twovi
Codero Hosting (www.codero.com) - Austin, TX/Overland Park KS

We are looking for frontend and backend developers, familiar with PHP, Python,
MySQL and everything in between.

[http://goo.gl/nanSKL](http://goo.gl/nanSKL)

------
andyfleming
Zesty.io – San Diego, CA - Hiring Frontend and Backend Developers (on-site,
non-remote)

See [https://zesty.io/about/careers/](https://zesty.io/about/careers/) for
more information or to apply.

------
sakaal
GlobalSign IAM is hiring several full-time Java developers based in Helsinki,
Finland. Some remote work is possible. Send me a signed and encrypted email
with your public key for details. IAM Maven Java EE JAX-RS﻿ DevOps CI
PostgreSQL

------
nsfwjobs
Seattle, WA _Lead Software Developers_ Software Development Manager *DevOps
(from engineer to Lead). All are posted on our site -

[http://www.nsfwjobs.com](http://www.nsfwjobs.com).

Please check us out! Thanks!

------
Uber_Tech
Uber - Frontend, Backend, or Full stack - San Francisco - Full-time - Visa
welcomed

As a member of our product engineering team, you'll have a direct impact on
the customer experience for both riders and drivers. Our team is responsible
for Uber’s core business logic, which includes maintaining our product
configuration in 200+ cities around the world, handling and storing thousands
of payment transactions per second, developing intelligent fraud prevention
strategies that scale, and ensuring that push and SMS notifications are sent
in a timely manner.

Skills \------

Fast learner. We’re looking for software engineers who thrive on learning new
technologies and don’t believe in one-size-fits-all solutions. You have
advanced knowledge of at least one scripting language (e.g. Python or
JavaScript) and knowledge of or eagerness to learn: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Kafka, and ElasticSearch.

Fearlessness. You think a working proof-of-concept is the best way to make a
point.

Versatility. In addition to having an intimate knowledge of the whole web
stack, you understand how all the pieces fit together (front-end, database,
network layer, etc.) and how they impact the performance of your application.

Strong architecture chops. You know how to build highly scalable, robust, and
fault-tolerant services that support our unique rate-of-growth requirements.

Passion. You feel ownership over everything you ship; you'd never call code
"released" until you’re confident it’s correct. You pride yourself on
efficient monitoring, strong documentation, and proper test coverage.

A team player. You believe that you can achieve more on a team — that the
whole is greater than the sum of its parts. You rely on others' candid
feedback for continuous improvement.

Design and business acumen. You understand requirements beyond the written
word. Whether you’re working on an API used by other developers, an internal
tool consumed by our operation teams, or a feature used by millions of
customers, your attention to details leads to a delightful user experience.

How to apply? \-------------

Backend: [https://www.uber.com/jobs/4810](https://www.uber.com/jobs/4810)
Frontend: [https://www.uber.com/jobs/4811](https://www.uber.com/jobs/4811)
Full stack: [https://www.uber.com/jobs/4767](https://www.uber.com/jobs/4767)

------
asanwal
CB Insights - New York

www.cbinsights.com/jobs

Many positions including: \- Tech industry analyst \- Full stack dev \- QA

We're bootstrapped, growing to 50 people this year and working on some hard
problems. Beating up on industry dinosaurs all day, every day.

------
shivaas
Seattle, WA. Full Time - Lots of opportunities on our engineering & Marketing
teams.

[https://www.remitly.com/home/careers](https://www.remitly.com/home/careers)

------
frodopwns
Boulder, CO - CU-Boulder - Drupal Software Engineer -
[https://www.jobsatcu.com/postings/97678](https://www.jobsatcu.com/postings/97678)

------
Typeform
Typeform is hiring for several roles, including Development and Marketing:
Apply www.typeform.com/jobs (or contact georgina@typeform.com)

Preferably on site but also considering remote and intern candidates.

------
Tistel
Mostly Canada (with a couple spots in the USA) in Toronto and Waterloo.

[http://juicemobile.com/](http://juicemobile.com/)

ad tech for the mobile advertising.

C++, Python, JS, AngularJS and Django.

------
jackfoxy
Tachyus - San Mateo, CA - 4 open positions

We are revolutionizing the oil and gas industry, very well funded, have begun
selling our product, and are looking for the right people to share in
ownership. Tachyus is the most fun and rewarding environment you will ever
work in. We work with real physical devices and processes in technology and
the natural world. You will work closely with 3 PhDs, 2 Masters of Science,
and 4 Microsoft MVPs. We take our Values statement seriously, so read it first
and decide. [http://tachyus.com/whoweare/](http://tachyus.com/whoweare/)

Data Physicist, [http://tachyus.com/joinus/data-
physicist.html](http://tachyus.com/joinus/data-physicist.html)

Our data physics team develops algorithms to handle disparate data sets and
provide intelligence critical to field operations. You command a detailed
scientific understanding of the way the world works to constrain a problem
space and arrive at real-world insight quickly. You bring your experience
doing quantitative analysis (data science) and physical modelling as well as
intense intellectual curiosity demonstrated by past projects and experiences.
You must love digging for wisdom in large, complex data sets and possess
fluency in a language commonly used for scientific technical computing
(Mathematica, MatLAB, Python, etc).

Data Engineer, [http://tachyus.com/joinus/data-
engineer.html](http://tachyus.com/joinus/data-engineer.html)

The successful candidate is an engineer with strong computer software skills,
including database and SQL skills, programming experience in at least one
modern language (Java, C#, F#, C++, etc.), and strong math and statistics
skills, preferably including experience using R, SAS, Mathematica, Matlab, or
scientific computing in Python. The Data Engineer draws on data science and
statistics skills to analyze inbound data, assess its quality, and decide
whether it’s fit for consumption by Tachyus algorithms. Along the way, he/she
uses those same skills to build tools for automating data acquisition,
cleaning, quality analysis, and ongoing reporting of those metrics,
exceptions, and other statistical information.

Senior Front End Engineer, [http://tachyus.com/joinus/senior-front-end-
engineer.html](http://tachyus.com/joinus/senior-front-end-engineer.html)

The Tachyus platform provides rich data visualization and analysis
capabilities in the browser using D3 and Kendo UI. We build our front-end
applications in JavaScript and are in the process of transitioning parts to
TypeScript. We believe in functional programming and strong typing. The ideal
candidate has deep experience building web applications using the single-page
application (SPA) paradigm and feel comfortable reading our back-end F# code
to understand the mechanics of the APIs consumed by the front-end. Lots of
opportunities to work on interesting visualizations including geographic
applications.

Correctness Engineer, [http://tachyus.com/joinus/correctness-
engineer.html](http://tachyus.com/joinus/correctness-engineer.html)

The Correctness Engineer is an amalgam of Software Engineer and Quality
Engineer who (with help from subject matter experts and the Science team)
develops and manages the artifacts and processes that ensure the correctness
of all Tachyus products and services. These include (but are not limited to)
the Test Infrastructure, Test Data Sets, Test Plans, Test Scenarios/Cases,
Automated Tests and Gap Analyses. The successful Correctness Engineer
recognizes the importance of conducting the role as an engineering discipline
and not a “quality control” process. You must have have an understanding of
functional programming and modern tools like QuickCheck/FsCheck. Experience
with F# is a plus.

------
zippy
craigslist - san francisco - full stack web devs, javascript devs, systems
administrators, user operations, accounts receivable ...

the environment:
[http://www.craigslist.org/about/craigslist_is_hiring](http://www.craigslist.org/about/craigslist_is_hiring)

jobs:
[http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/sfc/jjj?nh=8&query=craigs...](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/sfc/jjj?nh=8&query=craigslist&srchType=T)

------
saurabhsahni
Yahoo Developer Network - nodeJS & mobile hackers -
[https://developer.yahoo.com/jobs](https://developer.yahoo.com/jobs)

------
tarkofski
[https://greenqloud.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4](https://greenqloud.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4)

python/java developers

------
marshallc
Location: Mountain View, CA

Position: Sr Ruby on Rails Developer

Full-time, onsite

Skills: full stack RoR development. 3+ years experience.

Realscout, Inc.

Well-funded, series A funded start-up re-inventing real estate search for
agents and home buyers.

marshall@realscout.com

------
marshallc
Location: San Francisco, CA

Position: Developer Evangelist

Full-time, Onsite

Skills: Go, Ruby. 3+ years exp. Loves engaging with the developer community in
public forums.

Nitrous, Inc.

Well-funded early start-up creating development platform in the cloud.

marshall@nitrous.io

------
vegancap
We're looking to expand our (65Twenty (The LAD Bible, The SPORT Bible and
Pretty52)) dev team in the next few months. We're taking CV's at the mo.
Manchester, UK.

~~~
lportion
Hi, any details on what you are looking for? Stack etc?

------
bdm
Nootrobox Director of Sales & Business Development

[https://nootrobox.com/director_sales_bd](https://nootrobox.com/director_sales_bd)

------
standmi
Yousician -
[http://company.yousician.com/careers/](http://company.yousician.com/careers/)
\- Helsinki - UI/UX Engineer - Full time, visa

If you prefer video, check this out first:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de_qk-
Hr25I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de_qk-Hr25I)

We’re the fastest growing music education company in the world with over 13
million users. The company develops high-tech guitar learning software that
gives users real time feedback on how they play. Yousician’s cutting edge
audio technology can listen to any real acoustic or electric guitar without
the use of additional equipment. The service combines the addictive features
of computer games with guitar exercises to make the learning process easy, fun
and motivating.

Yousician also created the worlds #1 guitar tuner app Guitar Tuna and has won
numerous international business awards including WIRED’s hottest Finnish
startup, SXSW, Midem, Launch.edu, and educational awards such as Sunday Times
'World's best apps' or Best European Learning Game. Yousician believes that
musicality can and should be as commonplace as literacy today, and it is the
company’s declared mission to achieve this.

As a UI/UX Developer you’ll be taking the lead in implementing, testing and
evaluating the front end design of our products, the user interface and user
experience. You’ll work in close collaboration with the UX design team, back-
end team & visual artists and play an important role in product design
meetings.

This is a chance to do something new and unique and to impact the lives of
millions of future Jimi Hendrixs around the world. We have the most talented,
creative people who thrive in a dynamic environment & do not shy away from
crazy ideas and hope you can be one of them.

We’re looking for someone driven and passionate about working on the visual
aspects of a product - someone who takes pride in making it look and feel
great. We expect you to have experience implementing the visual design and UI
in a published app using Unity3D, web or native mobile technologies. You have
excellent user interface development skills and have experience with
responsive design & UI animations. We want you to be self-driven and keen to
work in a team using the “Lean Startup” methodology. But importantly, we want
you to be reliable and trustworthy, with a keen eye for detail and aesthetics.

To apply, drop a one line email with a link to your LinkedIn or GitHub profile
and subject "Hello from Hacker News" to careers@yousician.com

------
adamesque
Reaction, Inc -
[http://www.reactionhousing.com](http://www.reactionhousing.com) \- Austin, TX
- Sr Software Engineer (Ruby/Backend)

 _Reaction needs a senior software engineer to help house people displaced by
disaster_

At Reaction, we're building a smarter, lighter, more humane shelter for people
displaced by disaster: the Exo. It's stackable, modular, and light enough for
a small group to carry and requires no tools to assemble â€”Â perfect for the
immediate aftermath of a disaster, when a secure place to sleep can mean the
difference between hope and despair.

The Exo is also stunningly designed and truly smart, with built-in brains and
cutting-edge mesh networking hardware and sensors.

Alongside the Exo, we're building a software platform to help organizations
manage and monitor Exo villages, and that's where you come in.

We're an informal, friendly, and close-knit team deeply driven by our mission
to help people using equal parts design and technology.

 _\-- About the Job --_

We're looking for a seasoned engineer who can help us build our backend
software platform. You'll work on the Rails API that powers our web & mobile
client apps, the databases that power the API, and the mesh networking
services that allow our platform to talk to our shelters.

We're committed to continuous deployment and a test-driven development style.

Down the road, you'll help us ensure our mission-critical systems' uptimes
have enough 9s, build complex mapping applications using geo data, or find a
way to make our platform work even for Exo villages with spotty internet
connections. We'll quickly ramp into some interesting and difficult technical
problems.

 _\-- About You --_

Like us, you love Ruby. You have a solid grasp of the entire web stack: HTTP,
RESTful API design, storage systems both relational (Postgres) and not
(Redis/Cassandra/etc). Experience with queues and distributed systems a plus.

Although you may spend most of your time on the command-line, you prize
thoughtful user experiences and design, and would be excited to work in a
design-led organization.

You love asking and answering questions, and go out of your way to explain
technical matters so that anyone can understand (and feel empowered for
asking).

Most importantly: you're a friendly, effective person who feels deeply drawn
to Reaction's core mission of helping people all over the world.

------
katzz
REMOTE, VISA. Joinemerge.com / looking for developers to join our innovation
team, building new products from scratch and experimenting with a bunch of new
technologies

~~~
MDCore
From parent's website: > We’re ... in San Francisco and San Jose.

------
dustinbosscher
ZipTours is hiring. www.ziptours.com. We need Rails and Mobile App devs in the
Detroit area or remote. Contact dustin.bosscher@marketplacehomes.com if you
are interested.

------
mjhea0
Real Python ([https://realpython.com](https://realpython.com)) - remote

Full Stack Web Developer

Technologies - Python, Django, Flask, Angular, Docker

Email me michael at realpython dot com

Cheers!

------
MitraCapital
Software Engineer (Machine Learning) for Hedge Fund (Boston, MA)

Mitra Capital LLC is a Boston-based long-short hedge fund seeking a versatile
and talented programmer to join our small, entrepreneurial team. As a member
of the Mitra Capital team, you will work with intellectually curious and
driven colleagues who utilize our proprietary and proven methodology to
analyze the public remarks of company management teams to find opportunities
where our analysis reveals that management’s expectations regarding upcoming
quarterly results are sharply at odds with market consensus. The firm’s
analysis framework has its roots in the Central Intelligence Agency.

In the Software Engineer (Machine Learning) role, you will be challenged to
create innovative technology solutions at the intersection of language
analysis, data-driven insights and logic-based workflow. The Software
Engineer’s core responsibilities will involve building tools that drive the
systems underlying the firm’s research process, including advancing the firm’s
text mining and machine learning platform. The position reports to our
experienced Chief Data Scientist and offers a high rate of learning on a
diverse range of projects and the opportunity to quickly have direct impact
upon the organization.

The ideal candidate is a clever and versatile coder with a hacker mentality
who is eager to tackle complex problems. The Software Engineer must be
comfortable working in an agile development environment with high expectations
for rapid delivery of prototypes, changing requirements, and direct feedback
from the internal business customer.

* Candidates should be able to learn fast and learn on the fly in order to work with a variety of languages and projects, and be capable of taking responsibility for delivering code that accomplishes defined objectives.

* Hands-on experience coding in Python or other advanced programming languages is required for this role, as is experience working with large datasets using SQL. Experience with Java, R, PHP, Perl and/or Unix is an advantage.

* We are looking for candidates with 3+ years’ experience and a quantitative background with degree(s) in majors such as Computer Science, Engineering, Science, Mathematics, Economics or similar.

\---- To Apply ----

Interested and qualified candidates are encouraged to send a resume and cover
letter to recruitment@mitracapital.com. Please include, in CV/resume or
separately, detailed descriptions of past relevant projects. Mitra Capital can
only consider candidates who are legally authorized to work in the U.S.
without sponsorship. Mitra Capital is an equal opportunity employer.

------
sgman
August (august.com), San Francisco, Full-time

We are hiring firmware, backend, iOS and android engineers to help us redefine
home access control. Connect with us at jobs@august.com.

------
ljlolel
Terminal.com is hiring senior engineers who want to work on big problems in
the cloud. Front-end javascript and web experts, and back-end C kernel hackers
welcome.

------
madamepsychosis
Rouge Paradise Planet | VR Gaming | London, UK and San Francisco, CA Very
early stage. Computer graphics, vision or Unity engineers. sp668@cam.ac.uk

------
finnh
InsideSales - Salt Lake City and Provo, UT

[http://www.insidesales.com/careers](http://www.insidesales.com/careers)

Raised $160M in the past year at a billion-plus valuation, most recently with
a round led by Salesforce Ventures and Microsoft. Growing like crazy.

Perl engineers should take a look at our developer challenge:
[https://github.com/jjhart/insidesales_challenge](https://github.com/jjhart/insidesales_challenge)

------
scotthtaylor
London, UK - miDrive

1) Front end developer (HTML/CSS/JS) 2) Javascript developer (Node, Angular,
Cordova) x2

Great offices, located in High Street Kensington.

info@midrive.com

------
aj_icracked
iCracked -Redwood City and San Francisco (Soma)-

The worlds largest on-demand mobile buy back, repair and warranty service
continues to grow exponentially.

WANTED: Product Designers, Product Managers, Back End Engineers, Front End
Engineers,iOS Programmers and many more!

Visit [https://www.icracked.com/careers](https://www.icracked.com/careers)

~~~
jngreenlee
Here's what I don't understand about iCracked...I get that it's a "sell the
shovels" type of business, selling phone repair tools and supplies to people
who want to make some side income.

McDonalds was the first large-scale pioneer I can think of with that model
(selling franchises and equipment). They also make it easy to understand
locations, and standardize pricing.

However, when I submit a request on iCracked for repair, it doesn't tell me
"oh go to Joe's gas station", or anything. I have to submit contact info and
hope someone calls, and that's just not convenient. There's not even upfront,
guaranteed cost information.

So, are there any competitors in the space that would do more of an uber-like
concierge service, where for a fixed fee someone will come to me or a coffee
shop near me and fix the problem, or pickup the phone, or tell me when and
where to drop it off? That seems like a good growth area.

~~~
timhargis
I believe that's what they do. When I cracked my screen, I had someone contact
me immediately from iCracked that said they could come out to me and fix my
screen. The price was about double what the Apple store ended up doing it for
but I thought the service and response time was very good, but the price just
seemed steep ($200 for iPhone 6 screen replacement - Apple did it for $100).

------
akashkotadia
encircle.io(Ahmedabad, India). [http://encircle.io/](http://encircle.io/) \-
Full Time - Social Media / PR

encircle.io is an technology start-up building platform for connected things
(IoT). We are based in Ahmedabad, Gujarat. Our Circlep platform consists of
hardware, software and services which enables one to build next generation
physical-digital hybrid applications which will be installed on real world.

Our journey has begun with the thrilling Beacon technology that fits very well
with our vision of a multifunctional Sense-Connect-Cloud platform. We are
building Software Platform and Mobile App to enables Retailer Brands, Museum
and event organizers to deliver most contextual and relevant information on
the phone of audience present in precisely defined location.

We’re agile, with an aggressive roadmap. As we moving fast in product
development, We want an expert to spread word about our product, industry and
engage with target audience via social channels and other digital technology
means. If you join us, the work will not be work anymore, It’ll be all fun and
have a pride to be part of something big.

If you join us, the work will not be work anymore, It’ll be all fun and have a
pride to be part of something big.

You Do :

\- Research our industry trends, news. Define content strategy and run
creative campaigns.

\- Develop creative content for social media and Write blog posts.

\- Manage our social media channels; Share Relevant content, audience
engagement and analyze its performance to improve scale and engagement of
audience of our brand.

\- Build presence and engage with the online startup community and
influencers.

\- Imagine. Implement. Iterate. Improve; Get things done.

\- Learn new things and have lots of Fun everyday.

You Have :

\- Passion and desire to understand our domain , technology and its innovative
applications.

\- Effective Communication and writing skills.

\- Competency in conducting Internet based research.

\- Social media marketing experience and skills to strategize content and
marketing campaigns. \- Basic Knowledge of Content Creation tools (i.e.
Photoshop etc.)

Apply at
[http://encircleio.recruiterbox.com](http://encircleio.recruiterbox.com)

------
abdelhadikhiati
This is not the official whoishiring account ? is it april fool's joke or what
? can somebody from HN comment that ?

------
riaface
emble, Birmingham (UK).

emble is a web app that helps people plan awesome events with their friends.

We're looking for a full time, in house back end developer.

More info here: [https://emble.io/blog/wanted-skilled-back-end-
developer/](https://emble.io/blog/wanted-skilled-back-end-developer/)

------
thejerz
Senior Ruby on Rails Developer

COMCAST -- Philadelphia, PA

* Looking for an aspiring Rails ninja, with 2+ years experience

* Be a part of building the next generation TV platform, X1

* Solve really interesting problems at 30+ million user scale

* Comcast is a fast-growing company, with a startup feel, and a GREAT place to work

* Competitive salary with great benefits

* Join a fun team that works hard and plays hard! :)

contact jerzygangi at gmail dot com for an interview

------
ceekay
orangecaffeine.com is looking for freelance web and mobile designers and
developers (full-stack, front-end, iOS, Android).

LOCATION: San Francisco, Boston, Bangalore REMOTE: OK VISA: NO

Please send resumes to grace@orangecaffeine.com.

------
conorgil145
Virtru | Washington, DC or REMOTE | Fulltime | Javascript fullstack, Android,
iOS, .NET

== Who we are ==

[https://virtru.com/how-it-works](https://virtru.com/how-it-works)

Everyone has a right to keep their digital content private and secure. We
founded Virtru because we believe that exercising that right should be easy
and convenient.

Virtru allows you to send end-to-end encrypted email using your existing email
address and existing email provider with the flip of a switch.

We have browser extensions for Chrome/Firefox, apps for iPhone and Android,
and a plugin for Outlook desktop. Our full time team of ~20 is currently 50%
engineers. We value automated testing, readable/maintainable code,
documentation, and code reviews. We run in 2 week sprints and dedicate about
20% of total capacity to things the dev team thinks are important (technical
debt, refactoring, exploring a new technology, etc), while the rest goes to
feature development and addressing bugs.

We are well capitalized with investments from Bessemer Venture Partners [0]
and private investors.

== Current positions ==

We are currently hiring full stack NodeJS/Javascript developers to support our
front and backends and a .NET developer to support our Outlook desktop plugin.

I work on the backend, so I can provide some details on that role. Our client
facing API services are built on Express.js. We currently run in the AWS cloud
and are looking for someone with experience deploying/maintaining
services/infrastructure who can also help add new functionality to the
application layer.

We are working on building out an automated and immutable infrastructure using
Packer, Ansible, Terraform/CloudFormation, and other tools. If that sounds
exciting, we’d love to hear from you!

Some things we play with on the backend: NodeJS, ExpressJS, PassportJS, AWS
(EC2, SQS, S3, IAM), CouchDB, Packer, Ansible, ELK stack (Elasticsearch,
Logstash, Kibana), HAProxy 1.5, PagerDuty.

== Get in touch ==

If you care about privacy and are interested in creating security products at
a company which thinks that user experience is a first class citizen, please
get in touch! Send a secure email (using Virtru!) to feedback@virtru.com with
subject “HN who is hiring response” and tell us what interests you about
Virtru. It would be great if you can provide some sample code that we can
check out (github, bitbucket, etc), but is not a requirement.

If you have any questions, I’ll monitor this thread and/or you can email me
directly (email in profile). [0]
[http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/virtru](http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/virtru)

~~~
ravenac95
Another Virtru Employee here! The DevOps position is also available in our
West Los Angeles offices.

------
rasengan
West Hollywood Hills Ruby Developer and DevOps Engineer

Jobs@privateinternetaccess.com

Remote ok

------
aws-itsec
== tl;dr ==

Amazon Web Services security team is hiring. We're looking for security-minded
engineers at various skill levels. Our positions range from journeyman support
engineers to principal engineers.

Locations: Seattle WA, North Virginia, Dublin Ireland (EU), Sydney Australia

Positions: [http://amzn.to/HackerNewsQ2](http://amzn.to/HackerNewsQ2)

Questions: @z1g1 or via email aws-itsec-hacker-news [at] amazon [dot] com.

== Full ==

Key focus areas include:

* Recognize, adopt, utilize and teach best practices in security engineering: secure development, cryptography, network security, security operations, systems security, policy, and incident response.

* Collaborate to ensure that decisions are based on the merit of the proposal, not the proposer. When none of the proposals is the obvious winner, you are still decisive, able to disagree and commit to the team’s decision

* Demonstrate high capacity and tolerance for extreme context switching and interruptions while remaining productive and effective

* Participate in efforts to promote security throughout the Company and build good working relationships within the team and with others across Amazon

* Partner with teams throughout the Company to develop pragmatic solutions that achieve business requirements while maintaining an acceptable level of risk

* Solve problems at their root, stepping back to understand the broader context

* Maintain an understanding of the Internet threat environment and how it affects the company

* Find and fix flaws in existing company systems and sites

* Leverage current state of network and application security tools and how they can benefit the company

* Maintain knowledge and skills required to keep up with the rapidly changing threat landscape

* Participate in efforts that create and improve the company’s security policies

* Work under extended, extreme pressure, handle situations calmly and lead incident response teams effectively

* Proactively support knowledge sharing within the team and across the company

* Help recruit the very best people for Amazon through active participation in the overall recruiting process

* Large-scale security engineering Cloud security experience is obviously a plus, but not a firm requirement.

Full Listings are available here:
[http://amzn.to/HackerNewsQ2](http://amzn.to/HackerNewsQ2) .

------
ende
Veracyte | [http://www.veracyte.com](http://www.veracyte.com) | San Francisco
| Bioinformatics Engineers (full time, no remote, no intern)

Veracyte is pioneering molecular cytology; we are dedicated to helping people
avoid unnecessary invasive procedures just to get a diagnosis and to reducing
healthcare costs at the same time. We use rigorous science to unlock genomic
answers from tiny numbers of cells obtained through minimally invasive methods
before surgery is needed.

We are seeking exceptionally talented Bioinformatics Engineers to join our R&D
team and build cutting edge tools for analysis of high-dimensional
experimental data, and data management systems to store and serve high-
dimensional experimental data with near-term emphasis on high-volume next-
generation sequencing (NGS) data in the cloud.

Roles and requirements: (see links for application process)

Bioinformatics Engineer (DevOps) -
[http://bit.ly/1AX8tHQ](http://bit.ly/1AX8tHQ)

\- Technical proficiency and experience with: Java, Python, JavaScript, shell
and SQL.

\- Demonstrated expertise in working within AWS-based cloud computing (EC2)
and storage (EBS/S3) services.

\- Experience in Linux-based high-performance computing environments.

\- Experience with automated provisioning systems including Fabric, Puppet,
Chef, Ansible, etc.

\- Adherence to modern software engineering practices including agile
development methodologies, maintaining code under version control, code
reviews, etc.

Bioinformatics Engineer (DataOps) -
[http://bit.ly/1vk9uJk](http://bit.ly/1vk9uJk)

\- Demonstrated expertise in working within AWS-based cloud computing (EC2)
and storage (EBS/S3) services.

\- Ability to extract, merge, clean and verify data from a wide variety of
sources (databases, text files, external sources, etc).

\- Technical proficiency and experience with: Java, Python, JavaScript, shell
and SQL.

\- Ability to design and implement data stores in which to efficiently store
and retrieve high volume data (PostgreSQL and NoSQL/CouchDB experience
preferred).

\- Experience in Linux-based high-performance computing environments.

\- Adherence to modern software engineering practices including agile
development methodologies, maintaining code under version control, code
reviews, etc.

Also hiring: Principal Systems Architect -
[http://bit.ly/1COlqAx](http://bit.ly/1COlqAx)

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - VISA, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team)

* Data science / data analysis (using big data tools like hive to analyze an amazing proprietary dataset)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Product manager and design (UI or UX) roles too

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!) in the center of the startup world in San
Francisco. Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies,
more than from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind
of people that we like to hire, and we love hiring people with entrepreneur
and startup ambitions. We are also always looking for international people
interested in moving to the US and can help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). Last month we launched
the first "Netflix for Comics" \- really exciting stuff! More here:
[http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jared at
scribd.com. I work on the engineering team.

------
denglish
Culture Amp - Melbourne, Australia -
[http://CultureAmp.com](http://CultureAmp.com) \- VISA - Full-time Front End
Lead Developer (Not considering remote workers for this role)

We're looking for a front end specialist to join our development team in
Melbourne, and lead the evolution of the JavaScript and SASS/CSS within our
codebase. Our application is built primarily in Ruby on Rails, with a MongoDB
back end, and hosted on AWS. We also have a Java component (but we won't
subject you to that).

You love crafting beautifully designed and intuitive user experiences, and you
believe that creating well tested, clean code is just as important for the
front end as the back end. You enjoy being surrounded by talented engineers,
learning from others, as well as contributing to their development. To top it
all off you've got a passion for culture and changing the world of work for
the better.

There are plenty of challenges in the front end code to keep you interested.
Our user-friendly survey capture form needs to work across a wide range of
browsers and devices, and provide a simple, enjoyable user experience. On the
reporting side, we use JavaScript and CSS to visualise and make sense of big
data. We use JQuery and some JQuery UI and Bootstrap components, and we know
there's a need for other libraries to help streamline the code - that's where
you come in.

We're a small development team, using lightweight agile processes and working
closely together on the codebase. We use git and an automated CI for builds,
and review each others' pull requests. We believe in automation over
repetition, and aim to make our code and infrastructure modular and reusable.

We work with some of the worlds most innovative tech companies (Airbnb,
Pinterest, Etsy, Uber, Slack, Squarespace, yelp, are just some of our well
known clients) to help them better understand and improve their culture. We're
located in one of Melbourne's most vibrant co-working spaces, Inspire 9's
Foundry9 - a stone's throw from Richmond Station, and the monthly venue of the
Melbourne Ruby user group.

We care about who you are and what you've achieved, not what pieces of paper
you hold. For this role, we're looking for a front end focused developer with
strong technical skills in JavaScript and CSS, leadership experience, a keen
interest in learning and an awareness of existing libraries and frameworks.

If you're excited by the opportunity to work in a fast growing start-up, where
there's plenty of opportunities to pitch in on anything from shaping the next
product feature to influencing our technology stack, and building a global
software company from Melbourne, reach out to us.

[https://jobs.lever.co/cultureamp/d620e798-5774-42c4-8a41-2b9...](https://jobs.lever.co/cultureamp/d620e798-5774-42c4-8a41-2b97e10e8054)

------
jph00
Company: Enlitic [http://www.enlitic.com/](http://www.enlitic.com/) Location:
San Francisco REMOTE is fine if you're happy to visit regularly

If you have world-class machine learning, math, programming, stats, or physics
skills, and want to use them to positively impact a billion people, please
read this. We believe that what we're working on is the biggest financial and
social impact opportunity in the world today. Enlitic uses recent advances in
machine learning to make medical diagnostics faster, more accurate, and more
accessible. Founded by Kaggle's past president and chief scientist (that's
me!), its mission is to provide the tools that allow physicians to fully
utilize the vast stores of medical data collected today, regardless of what
form they are in - such as medical images, doctors' notes, and structured lab
tests. To realize this vision, we are building on state-of-the-art deep
learning algorithms and partnering with top research hospitals and medical
device manufacturers. We've raised $5m funding and have a small team of 10
applied machine learning experts.

If you're interested in playing with cool hardware and data, we're a great
place to come. We use a cluster of hundreds of Tesla K80 GPUs, and have many
millions of medical images - some single images are over 10GB in size. Many
are 3d, which makes for some really interesting engineering challenges.

We use a wide range of tools and languages, including AngularJS, React, ES6 /
Coffeescript, Python (Theano, Pandas/Numpy/etc, Flask), and C++ (Caffe). We
have regular journal club talks (mainly recent deep learning papers), and a
good mix of research and applied work. Our day to day work covers a lot of
cancer detection and treatment planning, as well as a wide range of other high
impact medical issues - the consistent underlying theme is using a data-driven
approach to improving patient outcomes. There are particularly big
opportunities (both financial and social impact) in the developing world.

We're working with many of the top academics in the medical diagnostics field,
and are partnering with some of the top hospitals around the country and
around the world. We are looking for people that have an in depth
understanding of linear algebra, convex optimization, algorithm design, and
software engineering, to join us as data scientists, full stack and frontend
engineers, and dev ops engineers. No medical or life sciences background is
necessary. Python, C++, and CUDA experience is helpful - but the proven
ability to learn quickly is more important. We're also looking for MD/PhDs
with physics or comp sci backgrounds to help us brings the worlds of medicine
and machine learning together. In addition, we’re looking for a senior
business development person, as well as a product manager and UX designer.

Have a look at our team to see whether you think you might be a good fit
[http://www.enlitic.com/team.html](http://www.enlitic.com/team.html) . We're
interested in building a diverse team, so if you don't fit the standard Bay
Area "ninja rock star programmer" mold - great! For more background on the
company and technology, see my TED.com talk here
[http://www.ted.com/talks/jeremy_howard_the_wonderful_and_ter...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jeremy_howard_the_wonderful_and_ter..).
. For more information about careers and how to apply, see
[http://www.enlitic.com/careers.html](http://www.enlitic.com/careers.html) or
[https://angel.co/enlitic/](https://angel.co/enlitic/). If you're not sure
whether you have the right skills or background, just shoot us an email anyway
and we can figure that out together...

------
wonjun
Sprout - [http://sproutatwork.com](http://sproutatwork.com) \- Toronto, Canada

Role: Full-stack JavaScript Developer (Angular, PhoneGap)

Sprout is seeking for a super smart, talented and energetic full-stack
JavaScript developer to join our growing product team! You will play a key
role in supporting Sprout’s mobile development using latest web and mobile
development technologies and frameworks. You will do this by working closely
with other product team members bringing new services and capabilities to
life. If you’re passionate about changing today’s workplace culture, love to
code, enjoy helping a team create great work – you will love working with us
at Sprout!

You will be involved in the full life cycle development from start to finish
and responsible for:

\- Designing and implementing features for Sprout's hybrid mobile applications
for Android, iOS and other mobile platforms

\- Owning end-to-end features (including design, development, testing, etc)

\- Managing scope, providing solid estimates, and delivering exceptional
results

\- Developing and maintaining clear documentation (e.g., design and feature
specs, test cases)

\- Collaborating with QA and other developers to fix issues and maintain the
applications

\- Going beyond the predefined technologies and suggesting new tools,
frameworks and systems

\- Finding creative ways to enhance product features while writing less code

\- Identify process inefficiencies and find ways to save time on tasks through
automation

As an ideal candidate, you have:

\- Developed or substantially contributed to the development of mobile apps
using Phonegap

\- 3+ years of experience developing in Javascript (not jQuery), HTML5 and CSS

\- Experience with AngularJS and Ionic (preferably) or another similar
framework

\- Familiarity with agile, iterative design processes

\- Keen attention to detail

\- Experience operating in a fast paced, startup environment (ie. working
autonomously, needing little direction, comfortable with ambiguity, etc.)

\- Can do, positive attitude \- Bachelor’s degree in computer science,
computer, software engineering or relevant proven experience and knowledge
Passion about wellness, fitness and transforming current workplace culture

You can apply by email to: wj.bae@sproutatwork.com

We are also looking for QA/Release Engineers, more details at
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/35911026?trk=vsrp_jobs_c...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/35911026?trk=vsrp_jobs_cluster_name&trkInfo=VSRPsearchId%3A64004371427905626054%2CVSRPtargetId%3A35911026%2CVSRPcmpt%3Ajobs_cluster)

------
jessmartin
Head of Data Infrastructure | First Leads | Durham, NC or Remote

== Who we are ==

We're reshaping the way realtors find their next client. We find people who
are interested in buying or selling their home _before_ they start looking for
a realtor and we connect them with the best realtor.

We're building a new kind of data engine, one that combines data from dozens
of sources and is capable of highly accurate correlation. We achieve this by
leveraging the best of algorithms and humans together through unique
workflows.

We've got a healthy seed round, and are already booking revenue.

I'm the CTO and co-founder - give me a shout if you're interested in solving
some really interesting data problems: jess@firstleads.net

== What you will do ==

You'll be a core leader on our rapidly growing team.

You'll work closely with managed workforce providers to engineer new ways of
integrating human intelligence via API. Basically, you'll innovate and improve
on ideas present in Amazon's Mechanical Turk and apply it to particular
problem domains.

Architect and implement a highly-scalable data aggregation and correlation
platform. You’ll solve genuinely new challenges by rewriting First Lead's data
infrastructure workflows from scratch, blending algorithmic approaches and a
managed workforce.

You'll also own the majority of our operational infrastructure on which we're
constructing unique product offerings. You'll drive key strategic decisions
about our system architecture and deployment. Together with the CTO, you'll
discuss tradeoffs around technical debt, incoporate new technologies when
significant leverage is demonstrated, and craft a consistent, comprehensible,
maintainable system.

You'll hire a team that codes, scales, and supports our rapidly growing data
engine. You'll be on the lookout for areas of our system that can be cleanly
separated out and contributed to the open source community. You'll be a
thought leader in our industry, with deep, applied knowledge in the area of
integrating humans and algorithms.

Within 3 Months, You'll: (a) Deeply understand the existing capabilities of
our data engine, (b) Fully own the development roadmap for the data engine,
and (c) Implement and extend the core functionality to support multiple new
data sources.

Within 6 Months, You'll: (a) Integrate with a managed workforce provider to
scale up our human-powered intelligence stations, (b) Participate in product
design discussions mapping out novel ways to utilize our data to improve
realtor lead generation processes, and (c) Hire and train 1-2 software
developers to scale up the buildout of the data engine.

Within 12 Months, You'll: (a) Facilitate the creation of statistical models
around our data engine to better predict when intent data will connect with a
purchasing decision, (b) Manage and grow a team of data scientists to build
out our statistical models, and (c) Oversee continued development of the
systems and train the team on best practices.

------
CiaranR
London, UK - Various Engineering Positions - Full Time

Swoon Editions is about getting beautifully crafted furniture from the
workshop floor straight to your door at an exceptional price. We cut out
expensive retail overheads without ever compromising on quality. We are
building a leading direct to consumer online sales app with a data platform
for trend analysis, demand prediction and logistics optimization.

We are fairly unique in the Ecommerce world as everything we do is data
driven. We test all assumptions from web page layouts to button colours, from
the physical products we launch to the finish of the material.

We're a small and passionate group of people based in the old Southwark
Playhouse in London, with a growing team here and abroad overseeing our
workshop partnerships. We're are hiring smart people for all positions across
engineering.

We also have some great benefits: * Unlimited Holidays * The best hardware Mac
or PC * Free Company Gym * Regular Team Lunches, Drinks and more * Fully
stocked kitchen and drinks fridge * Amazing Company Culture * Just a little
too much trust

 __Backend Software Engineer __\- You should have a track record of solving
difficult engineering problems across all parts of the business. You should be
as at home performing regressions across complex cohort models as building and
designing APIs for our front end team. We spend the majority of our time
working in both Python and PHP and developing APIs so prior experience would
be great but we will also consider candidates with all strong programming
backgrounds that want a new challenge.
-[http://swoon.workable.com/jobs/32947](http://swoon.workable.com/jobs/32947)

 __Full Stack PHP Engineer __\- You should have a track record of solving
problems across all parts of the development stack, from debugging JS in the
browser to full “OOP SOA API Design”. We spend the majority of our time
working in PHP with Magento and its APIs so prior experience would be great
but we will also consider candidates with all strong programming backgrounds
that want a new challenge.
-[http://swoon.workable.com/jobs/32943](http://swoon.workable.com/jobs/32943)

 __Frontend Software Engineer __\- You should have a track record of solving
frontend problems, from creative concepts to polished code, particularly for
consumer projects. This role will be responsible for evolving the experience
of our online store. You 'll be collaborating with analysts, developers and
marketers to devise and develop new features, and tests as we roll out an
ambitious roadmap. -
[http://swoon.workable.com/jobs/32948](http://swoon.workable.com/jobs/32948)

 __QA Engineer __\- We’re looking for a Web App Test Engineer to join our team
in London. You should have a track record of end-to-end testing and quality
assurance. This testing will be predominantly manual to start and moving to
automation as our team grows and we hone our requirements. Our website is the
face our our brand, so this role has the potential to have a big impact on our
business.
-[http://swoon.workable.com/jobs/32952](http://swoon.workable.com/jobs/32952)

If you have questions, you can email me Ciaran the CTO on -
ciaran@swooneditions.com

------
zbowling
who is "_whoishiring"? there was the real thread 8 hours ago.

------
pknerd
Why the id changed?

------
flyhighplato
Chicago, IL or REMOTE - Full Stack Engineer @ Spantree -
[http://www.spantree.net](http://www.spantree.net)

    
    
        Web Front End: Angular, Backbone, React 
        Web Back End: Spring Boot, Grails
        Data Stores: Elasticsearch, Postgres, MongoDB, Redis, Couchbase, Neo4J
        Clustered Systems: Mesos, Marathon 
        Systems Management: AWS, Docker, Docker Compose (Fig), Vagrant, Puppet 
        Build Automation/CI: Gradle, Grunt, CircleCI, Jenkins, Sonar
        Test Automation: Spock, Selenium, Mocha, Jasmine
    

_Who we are_

============

Spantree is a boutique software engineering firm based in Chicago, with some
members scattered around the western hemisphere. We're looking for an engineer
who's not afraid to tinker and break things. You should enjoy solving tough
problems, coming up with novel solutions and delivering a polished product.

We're a small team with a fairly flat organizational structure. Everyone has
specialties, but everyone is encourage to work on every aspect of a project.

We love sharing and open source. We constantly hunt for better and smarter
ways to do things. And, since we're often pushing our software and our
systems, you should feel comfortable communicating with developers in the open
source community. Pull requests to open source projects are highly encouraged.

 _What we work on_

==============

Our clients range from small and scrappy startups to large enterprise
companies. We have 3-7 projects going at any point in time. We tend to focus
on greenfield development, building web applications from the ground up. We
also work on integrating the old with the new, bringing technologies like
Mesos, Elasticsearch and Drools to large companies. Helping people make better
decisions is the central theme of most of our projects. This can take the form
of a search engine to help people find interesting stuff to do on a Saturday
night, a complex rules-oriented workflow management system for evaluating
health insurance claims, helping people find the right doctor, or a
matchmaking and scheduling system to help people book face-to-face meetings at
conferences. In the next year or two, we also plan to get into product
development, taking our experiences solving the same sort of problems for
multiple clients and rolling them into a generic framework which we plan to
open source and support directly for our clients and the rest of the world.

 _Contact us_

==========

Drop us a line at jobs@spantree.net and tell us a bit about yourself. If you
have a resume or CV, feel free to pass that along as well. Github and LinkedIn
profiles are also helpful. We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
rolepoint
RolePoint | (mostly) Python Software Engineers | London, UK and New York, US -
[https://careers.rolepoint.com](https://careers.rolepoint.com)

You'll play a key role in building a platform that's changing how Technology,
Finance, Media, Healthcare organisations hire and access talent - and that is
already implemented in the three largest employers in the world.

==New York==

You will be a key figure in the New York engineering team; the primary
function will be to build and manage the integrations between RolePoint's
applications and the systems that exist within our clients infrastructure
(typically Applicant Tracking Systems and Candidate Relationship Management
tools). RolePoint's success is dependant on the reliability and features of
our data integrations, so you'll be integral to the team and involved in the
management of the integration product.

From our New York office, you'll be helping to shape the engineering team
based in Soho where we currently have our Account Management department. They
are a group of highly intelligent, experienced and passionate people who are
also expanding. You'll also be working closely with our London engineering
team and RolePoint's customers.

Bonus: Created APIs used by internal and external developers

[https://careers.rolepoint.com/#ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALE...](https://careers.rolepoint.com/#ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgICA48mctQkM)

==London==

You'll be building the most advanced and user-friendly application flow that
candidates go through when applying to jobs online and scaling to handle
millions of requests per month. Based in our London office, you'll work
alongside passionate, like minded individuals, where ideas and innovation take
precedent and each team member contributes equally. You'll be writing code and
architecting solutions, all whilst maintaining balance between great design
and shipping products.

Bonus: Functional programming, GAE

[https://careers.rolepoint.com/#ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALE...](https://careers.rolepoint.com/#ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgICA8_WMlwkM)

==RolePoint==

We're building a company that allows you to work on interesting projects in a
stimulating, social environment. We work on flexible hours, offer unlimited
vacation days, go out for weekly team activities and once a year bring the
whole company together on an international gathering to reconnect outside of
our work.

Check out more roles at
[https://careers.rolepoint.com](https://careers.rolepoint.com)

------
sanke93
Dentboard - Princeton, New Jersey - Full-time - Project Manager/Product
Designer

Dentboard (www.dentboard.com) is redefining the way dental providers use data
to make everyday decisions. A customer-centric company, we’re chock full of
awesome people who are passionate about our product and the doctors who use
it. We are Dentist founded and led and have raised 1.2M in seed funding so far
Culture

At Dentboard, you’ll create and ship software everyday that is fundamentally
changing the way the dental industry operates. Engineers at Dentboard own the
product that they build completely and wear multiple hats during the
development process. And thus, you should be able to empathize both with users
and the rest of your team. This means considering both how our users will use
your software and how your peers will use your code.

We are currently looking for a a ProjectManager/Product Designer. He/She will
work with the CEO and business development teams to convert market data into a
product idea for each release. As a Designer, this role requires converting
that product idea into designs for the tech team to work with. As a Project
Manager, the role will also require working with the technical team to decide
resource allocation to complete each version of the product.

Responsibilities:

-Act as Product Manager in an autonomous team responsible for product

-Coordinate with Business Development and CEO regarding market data and user experiences

-Coordinate with Business Development and CEO to generate ideas for product versions.

-Transform the previously mentioned ideas for product versions into meaningful designs and mock-ups.

-Coordinate with the technical team regarding the implementation of each version and the designs.

-Stay 2+ weeks ahead of the technical team with designs. -Help work with team for designing user tests.

-Own, prioritize, and communicate the short, medium, and long term initiatives based on the KPIs used to evaluate each version of the product.

Requirements:

-2+ years product management experience in technology.

-2+ years Design experience in digital media/technology (preferable).

-Self-motivated and autonomous.

-Great communication skills.

-Strong opinions regarding product development philosophy and customer development best practices.

Wants:

-Knowledge of front-end programming (javascript, angular.js, css, etc.)

-Knowledge of backend programming (python), but not necessarily experience with programming.

-Demonstrated passion and knowledge of healthcare industry and trends.

If you are interested, lets chat: sanket@dentboard.com

------
pensieri
Expensify-San Francisco, CA-Fulltime, Programmer Extraordinaire

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've done Thailand, Mexico, India,
Turkey, Croatia and the Philippines. We just went to Portugal...where do you
want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way. You can instantly visualize
solutions to problems big and small. Your code is always clean, well
commented, has good nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime
between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not
because you know them all, but because you're the sort of person who can just
pick it up and figure it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what
I mean. If not, then this position isn't for you.

And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing I can do
would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know you are
awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in the midst
of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone else. So
this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really easy and
obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com/apply](http://we.are.expensify.com/apply)).

We are excited to hear from you!

------
spogbiper
Terabyte Technologies - [http://terabytetech.com/](http://terabytetech.com/)
\- West Palm Beach, FL - General IT wizards able to support various
small/medium business clients

(not my company, owned by a friend who I consider a pretty good guy. below is
the text of their help wanted ad. in case it doesn't make things clear, these
positions involve doing all kinds of IT work for companies too small to have
their own IT department, or supplementing small IT departments as needed for
the larger clients. You interact with a lot of different people and often in
somewhat stressful situations.. some clients only call when something is
broken. You must be somewhat local to WPB.. Ft. Lauderdale, PSL, etc)

We are looking for smart, reliable and hardworking people who are looking for
a place to shine. People who think outside of the box and know what good
customer service is all about. We are looking for people who are looking to
make a place for themselves and who are always looking up. People who don't
job hop and are looking for a permanent place to plant their feet. If this
sounds like you then we may have a place for you.

What you'll need to do: This position will require you to wear a lot of
different hats: - You will need to go onsite to take care of our clients and
their various computer/server needs. (you must have valid DL and a reliable
car) Remote support for our clients is a daily occurrence so you must be able
to walk our clients through their issues remotely.

You will be working with server disasters and un-routine computer issues so
you must have solid problem solving skills and be able to work well under
pressure. You will need to be able to translate geek. Know how to explain what
the problems are in a way that our clients can understand and then find
solutions that will save them time and money. (must have people skills and
work well with others)

This is a dress casual work place. Long sleeve dress shirt, slacks and dress
shoes are required. These are just some of the things that are required to
fill this position but we are looking for people who are ready to jump in when
needed and who are always looking to learn something new.

What you'll need to know: Experience is key! Must be a Windows wizard. Many of
our clients run Windows workstations against Windows servers. The ability to
intelligently navigate a variety of hardware and software issues is a must.
Mac/Linux skills a plus. To be able to think outside the box. Problems in this
industry have more than one solution. You need to have the ability to find
that solution quickly and efficiently and with a cool and level head. Be a
multitasker. We work in a fast-paced, action-packed environment. If you can't
multitask your head may explode.

Apply by sending your resume via email to info@terabytetech.com. Please note
why you are different and why we should interview you.

------
schuon
STYLIGHT.com | Munich, Germany

We at STYLIGHT build a fashion website where users find inspiration and can
search for fashion. We're among Munich hottest startups and quite
international. English is our company language and we have colleagues from 20+
nations. We run joint engineering and business teams, to maximize the impact
of each engineer.

\--------------------------------------

You want to enhance the ranking of products? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Data_Scientist_Search](http://stylig.ht/Data_Scientist_Search)

You want to take over responsibility in growing others? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineering_Manager](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineering_Manager)

You want to create the algorithms that categorize all our products? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Machine_Learning_Engineer](http://stylig.ht/Machine_Learning_Engineer)

You want to dockerize all our services? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Platform_Engineer](http://stylig.ht/Platform_Engineer)

You want to work on the service that powers all our result pages? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Search](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Search)

You want to code the next look of our magazine? ->
[http://stylig.ht/_Frontend_Developer](http://stylig.ht/_Frontend_Developer)

You want to connect the app to the website? ->
[http://stylig.ht/API_Developer](http://stylig.ht/API_Developer)

You want to tweak our website to withstand being slashdot'ed? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Senior_Java_Developer](http://stylig.ht/Senior_Java_Developer)

You want to build the software to manage our categorization process? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Categorisation](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Categorisation)

You want to work on the interface for our partner shops? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Shop_Team](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Shop_Team)

You want to keep our computers running in the office? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Desktop_Support_Engineer](http://stylig.ht/Desktop_Support_Engineer)

\--------------------------------------

Find out more about us at
[http://engineering.stylight.com/](http://engineering.stylight.com/). Also see
our upcoming developer conference [http://daho.am/](http://daho.am/)

Interested? Mail the CTO at sebastian.schuon@stylight.com

------
drone
UI Developer && Backend Developer / MacroFab, Inc. / Houston, TX Full-time

==== About MacroFab

MacroFab is making it easier, faster, and less expensive for makers and
creators to get their designs to market through cloud-enabled electronics
manufacturing and automated operations services. Our goal is to make it
possible for any maker or product designer to get their product to market
quickly and easily.

Fully interactive and automatic production tools for electronic products, with
direct control over all just-in-time manufacturing and fulfillment tasks
through the web and via APIs. MacroFab is the electronics manufacturing
service that gives makers and entrepreneurs a completely transparent, elastic,
and manageable outsourcing capability.

===== Why Work with Us?

We’re creating the next generation of manufacturing services, one which is
powered not by cheap labor, but by intelligent software and beautiful
machines. We’re creating a service that has all of the capabilities we needed
when we had a small products company. We’re makers, developers, and
entrepreneurs who are working to enable other makers, developers, and
entrepreneurs. We are all about building things: machines, software, and
communities. If you like the challenge of tackling difficult problems, and if
you want to help inventors and makers get from idea to product fast while
saving them money and time, then we’d love to have you on our team.

====== About You (UI Developer)

As a UI Developer at MacroFab, you’ll be responsible for creating rich,
interactive user interfaces using Ractive that enable our customers to quickly
and easily take full control over our manufacturing capabilities and verify
the final results. You’ll work with a highly-decoupled MVP architecture using
Ractive, Mojolicious, Perl, ElasticSearch, memcached, MySQL, RabbitMQ, and
AWS. The user interfaces you build will interact with CAD data from customers
and allow them to explore their products before they are manufactured, and
manage ongoing production of complete products through all of their different
phases.

====== About You (Backend Developer)

As a Backend Developer at MacroFab, you’ll be responsible for creating stable,
performant APIs and control systems to run our network of manufacturing
equipment, 3D printers, and warehousing systems. You’ll build great software
to work with machines large and small, both purchased and built in-house. If
you like, you can help design and write the core software for those machines
too. You’ll build great, reliable APIs in Mojolicious, and solve complex task
management in Python, C++, Erlang, or whatever language you believe will be
able to solve the problem most effectively. Of course, to fit in with our
existing tech stack, you’ll have working knowledge of (Or, will be able to
pick it up fast!) RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, memcached, MySQL, and AWS APIs.

You always build software using best industry practices and have kept your
knowledge of security and performance concerns up-to-date. You’ll be part of a
small team, and will have the autonomy you need to express your creativity in
all of the ways you want.

======= Get in Touch!

Send your resume and some examples of your work to jobs@macrofab.net

------
sb_ba
Blue Apron (New York, NY) - Fulltime

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NYC-
based startup delivering original recipes and premium, seasonal ingredients
needed to prepare them, in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $58M
from First Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Stripes Group [1]. We
recently made Inc.'s list of 10 Most Innovative Startups of 2014 [2] along
with Mashable's list of 10 Startups to Watch in 2015 [3].

Our engineering team creates software to manage the forecasting, purchasing,
preparation, and shipment of new fresh ingredients every week, delivering over
1,000,000 meals nationwide monthly. The nature of our business carries with it
unique supply chain and logistical challenges that require purpose-built
solutions and data analysis.

Current stack: Ruby, Rails, Ember, PostgreSQL, RSpec, Haml, Sass

We're hiring:

\- Frontend Developers: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (Ember would be awesome but not
required) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=14848)

\- Software Engineers: Ruby, Rails, Ember -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11091)

\- System Administrator (Jersey City, NJ) -
[http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11092](http://www.blueapron.com/pages/jobs?gh_jid=11092)

About you:

\- You've taken features or products from concept to completion and have
experience working with production web applications.

\- You communicate your ideas clearly, and are capable of designing and
implementing complex, scalable solutions.

\- You are always learning and are excited at the prospect of mastering new
technologies and techniques.

This role comes with health, dental, and vision insurance, a flexible vacation
policy, and competitive salary and equity. To apply, visit our site
(blueapron.com/jobs) and drop an application; it only takes about 60 seconds.

[1] [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/04/30/blue-apron-
raises-50m-to-deliver-do-it-yourself-meal-kits-recipes/) [2]
[http://www.inc.com/rebecca-borison/most-innovative-
startups-...](http://www.inc.com/rebecca-borison/most-innovative-
startups-2014.html) [3]
[http://mashable.com/2014/12/16/startups-2015](http://mashable.com/2014/12/16/startups-2015)

------
zacwitte
HandUp - [https://handup.org](https://handup.org) \- San Francisco

=== Senior Product Designer ===

HandUp is looking for a senior product designer who is excited about leading
the future of direct charitable giving in the US. The product design lead is
responsible for executing on all stages of the design process: from concepts,
to user testing, to wireframes, to visual design. This role sits at the center
of the team and requires close collaboration with marketing, business,
engineering, and HandUp users. You should enjoy initiating small, quick
experiments to validate ideas and assumptions. At the same time, you must be
able to take charge of large projects, and incorporate feedback from multiple
stakeholders. We’re a fast growing company that’s passionate about social
change and are looking for candidates who share those values. As a senior
teammate, we’re looking for someone with three or more years of product
leadership experience and comfort in the startup environment. Our long-term
mission is big - to leverage technology and the power of human relationships
to fight urban poverty. We come to work every day excited to build tools that
directly affect those most in need.

As senior product designer you will

* lead concept design to test and validate product ideas

* seek and incorporate feedback from multiple stakeholders

* carry design ideas through to prototypes

* work with engineers on a daily basis to ensure we ship the right solutions

* conduct user research and closely monitor site metrics

* manage product and copy feedback process and style consistency

Job criteria

* 3+ years experience on a product design team covering multiple roles (PM, User Research, UI/UX, Visual)

* comfortable and flexible in a fast changing environment

* passion for social change

* comfortable in html/css/js

Bonus

* experience in crowdfunding and/or social good technology

=== About HandUp ===

At HandUp, we believe that we’re all better off in a society where everyone
can meet their basic needs. That’s why we created our company - to leverage
technology and the power of human relationships to fight urban poverty. We
come to work every day excited to build tools that directly affect those most
in need. We’re a fast growing company that’s passionate about social change
and are looking for candidates who share those values.

=== Compensation ===

$80k - $120k and 0.25% - 0.75%

[https://angel.co/handup/jobs/48003-senior-product-
designer](https://angel.co/handup/jobs/48003-senior-product-designer)

------
perplexes
SENIOR RAILS DEVELOPER, San Francisco, CA

FULLTIME or HALFTIME with benefits.

We're making higher education more affordable: Helping students compare their
bookstore's prices to those of its online competitors; Giving recommendations
on close-to-market bookstore prices; Getting professor book choices in faster;
Helping bookstores buy and sell books on a level playing field.

We guide every stage of a used book's life. We help students save money, and
bookstores become and stay relevant, competitive, and transparent.

Metrics: 350 colleges and universities, serving 4.5 million students, tracking
~200k unique book titles, integrating with 7 vendors & 20 retailers, raising
the "win rate" for bookstores to 80%, and dropping prices across the board. 23
employees, 3 part-time. 2 dogs. 5 cats. 3 children.

Profitable. Growing.

Code: Ruby, Rails, JS (Coffeescript/Backbone), Clojure for Hadoop, MySQL on
RDS, AWS w/ Chef. We love experiments and go with what works! We also love
making a stable, solid product which is why we have a ton of metrics and a
one-click build pipeline. What's in it for you: A great team and company
culture, benefits (even for part time!), a laptop, unlimited books, BART pass,
pool table, healthy (and un-) office snacks, great conversation during our
yearly company work-cations, and hard, challenging, fulfilling, good (in the
public sense) work.

Message us if: You want to help make education better. You've got strong Rails
knowledge (several years worth), solid testing practices, a good head for
architecture, and know enough JS to help out on front-end. A stats background,
experience with Hadoop and knowledge of scheduling algorithms would be
awesome, but not required.

How to get the job: Write a cover letter that speaks to why this job might fit
with you, and how you could help us out. The first step is a phone screen to
solve a small programming problem. Then we'll schedule an on-site interview
for a few hours, where you'll present for 15 minutes on any topic you'd like,
have you walk through some of our code with us, and then deep-dive into the
whole stack. Also we'll ask you some historical behavior questions, not logic
puzzles. Then we'll make you an offer, and you'll accept and we have a new
employee party!

(And now a personal message from me!)

I came for the people. I've been at a few companies, I've written a lot of
code, and in the end it's who you spend every day with that matters and shapes
you. The problems of higher education are many, and this is just one avenue of
attack, but it's a fantastic start. Books are simply way too expensive.

What surprised me the most when joining was that everyone in the company is
very kind, that their customers LOVE them, and everyone is highly performing.
This doesn't mean that everyone just works long hours and burns out - no, it
seems everyone is careful about being at their mental peak and intend to stay
that way. This informs every aspect of the culture here: planning, creating,
getting feedback, paying off technical debt, retrospectives, always thinking
about how to work better and more easily, time off, going to conferences,
health care, 401k. Everything.

It's like this company wants to stay around for a long time or something.

JOIN US AND MAKE EDUCATION GOOD.

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo's mission is to help organizations build great teams by allowing them
to search for talented people regardless of where they represent themselves on
the web. We index hundreds of millions of social profiles and provide a
powerful search tool that predicts which candidates are more likely to look
for new opportunities and provide collaborative tools to help recruiters and
hiring managers recruit more efficiently. Sales and Marketing departments have
had a plethora of tools to help them over the years, but recruiting/HR has
notoriously been behind- we're seeking to change that by providing solutions
to improve both efficiency and efficacy to recruiters.

We're helping 200+ companies with their hiring needs including fast-growth
companies such as Facebook, Quora, Github and Lyft. We've been huge fans of
Hacker News as the community has been great to learn from and four of our
recent engineering hires came through Hacker News threads!

Our Tech Stack: Ruby, Scala, Rails, AWS, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Elasticsearch,
Redshift and Docker

We care deeply about professional growth and have an annual $1k allowance for
all employees to spend on their own professional development (courses,
conferences, coaching, etc.). Additionally, we're located in Soma near BART
and CalTrain and have a number of perks including health/dental/vision and
heavily subsidized gym membership.

We're looking for sharp, collaborative engineers for a variety of roles
including:

-Sr. Backend Engineer/Architect: Ideally looking for someone that can own our backend stack in regards to crawling, parsing and normalization of the hundreds of millions of profiles we index. We use a combination of Scala/Mongo/Haskell for our backend today, but are open to other technologies including Golang. ElasticSearch experience is also a huge plus.

-Data Engineer: We're looking for our first Data Engineer to be our first dedicated data-team hire. Ideally this person has experience with data warehousing, data mining and building out data pipelines and has experience with storage (MySQL, MongoDB, Redis), search technologies (elasticsearch, solr or lucene)and stuff in the MapReduce family (Hadoop, HFS, etc.)

-DevOps Engineer: Looking for our first DevOps engineer as DevOps is currently handled by committee. We are looking for someone that comes from more of a development background as opposed to operations as we're an AWS shop and currently use Docker.

-Full-Stack Rubyists. Experience with ElasticSearch is a huge plus.

Check out more at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com if
you're interested in working with us at Entelo.

------
radnor
Geocaching.com - Seattle, WA (Fremont) - Junior Sysadmin, Mobile Developer,
Software Developer

[http://www.geocaching.com/jobs/](http://www.geocaching.com/jobs/)

We are the global headquarters for the game of Geocaching. Our apps and
Geocaching.com website allow a global community of millions of people to join
in a real-world treasure hunt.

Our mission (and yours should you choose to accept it) is to inspire and
enable discovery, exploration and adventure. Basically, everyone’s job here is
to enable millions of people to have fun outside.

Junior Sysadmin -
([http://www.geocaching.com/jobs/?gnk=job&gni=8a8725d04bbefa8e...](http://www.geocaching.com/jobs/?gnk=job&gni=8a8725d04bbefa8e014bdc9c1cdc6f17#currentOpenings))
Your primary responsibility will be to provide the first line of support for
Geocaching team members, which you can expect to represent around 30-40% of
your workflow. This includes provisioning workstations for employees,
conducting technology orientation sessions with new employees, managing
printers and conference room equipment, and fielding miscellaneous support
requests. The remainder of your job duties will focus on systems
infrastructure projects. You’ll work alongside the other IT team members to
help build and support our unique production and office infrastructure. This
includes deployment, configuration, administration, and maintenance of windows
and linux web/application servers, network and storage devices, databases,
monitoring systems, backup systems, vmware environment, etc.

Mobile Developer -
([http://www.geocaching.com/jobs/?gnk=job&gni=8a8725d04bde832c...](http://www.geocaching.com/jobs/?gnk=job&gni=8a8725d04bde832c014be62377ef2aaa#currentOpenings))
We are seeking a skilled Mobile Developer to join the team that creates and
maintains the suite of Geocaching apps for iPhone, Android, and Windows Phone.
The team is currently using Swift to reimagine the way Geocaching is played on
the iPhone. We’re seeking a developer who can quickly join in, come up-to-
speed on the project and contribute to a growing team.

Software Developer -
([http://www.geocaching.com/jobs/?gnk=job&gni=8a3218144a328e95...](http://www.geocaching.com/jobs/?gnk=job&gni=8a3218144a328e95014a3a7e7cd86e6f#currentOpenings))
As a contributing member of our developer team, you will: * Develop highly
scalable and maintainable services and UI components * Write code that is
fully supportive of modern unit and integration test patterns * Solve complex
technical problems in a collaborative environment, providing guidance to
others as appropriate * Follow an agile software development methodology using
Scrum or Kanban * Adhere to the architectural design and patterns established
by the team * Understand how implementation decisions impact IT and
performance on our infrastructure * Interact with key stakeholders at all
levels * Proactively propose new technologies and/or practices * Defend your
area during NERF wars

------
apaprocki
New York / London / San Francisco (FT/INTERN/VISA) - Bloomberg

[http://jobs.bloomberg.com/](http://jobs.bloomberg.com/)
[http://www.bloomberg.com/ux](http://www.bloomberg.com/ux)

There are many jobs open at Bloomberg, but I'm particularly looking for
intelligent software engineers and UX professionals to work under the CTO and
Infrastructure team in R&D. We have roughly 4,000 R&D employees, so work is
very diverse across the company. Teams are roughly 4-8 people at the lowest
level and group up into larger organizations organized by product type
(equities, fixed income, etc.). I happen to work on infrastructure for the
Professional service (aka Terminal). Our team has very little interaction with
anything finance related and most of our work is related to evolving the
entire platform forward and making forward-looking changes. Back in 2005, we
converted all of our higher-level "app" development to server-side JS (custom,
Spidermonkey based) and now run probably the largest server-side JS stack in
the world. We migrated a lot of our GUI toolkit to be scripted as well (LUA
this time) to allow us to more easily evolve it. And now we're evolving it,
embedding Blink and pushing bugfixes and feature enhancements to do what we
need (our fork is on GH). We abstracted away our next-gen server-side
infrastructure from specific JS engines and can now run it on top of
Spidermonkey or V8 (or any other engine with a similar API) as we please.
We're helping define and implement CSS3 Grid spec and help implement ES6
generators/arrow functions among other things. We built and run a third-party
app store within the Terminal. Over the past decade we've rebuilt the C++
foundation of the company from the ground up, starting with our own STL
implementation using the Lakos allocator model (Lakos and a few other C++
committee members work here). We have a huge wealth of awesome C++ libraries
that we started open-sourcing and will continue to add more layers as time
goes by. ([https://github.com/bloomberg](https://github.com/bloomberg))

All of what I mentioned above is stuff done by the infrastructure team, and
we're a tiny percentage of the overall R&D population. Other teams get to do
fun stuff as well. The mortgage team ported long-running ABS OAS calculations
from Linux farms to GPU clusters and wrote a Python based cash flow engine
from the ground up, potentially helping define the SEC's Python-files-must-be-
included rules.

We run a worldwide network with somewhere around 35,000 circuits in 180+
countries. We ingest anywhere from 45-60 billion "ticks" daily aggregate from
feeds in all of these countries. We normalize, scrub, and then re-distribute
all this data to customers in all of those countries in an efficient manner.
The Terminal provides analytic and visualization tools to work with market
data, as well as the same tools to work with news and alerts. On the news
side, we ingest over 100,000 news feeds (e.g. WSJ would be one "feed") from
around the world and do the same kind of processing, applying ML for sentiment
and topic classification, etc. We also design our own hardware in-house --
everything from keyboards and monitors, to custom ASICs for
authentication/subscription tokens. The web side (bloomberg.com,
businessweek.com) are now Node based and the framework used to build them was
also recently released on GitHub.

Oh, and we have a TV station, radio station, etc. They innovate too. Bloomberg
TV was the first non-OTA channel to be distributed via Aereo, for instance.
(Too bad it didn't last... :))

We could use a motto like "We do a lot of stuff."

Contact me if you want to discuss at andrew@ishiboo.com. For anyone going to
JSConf in May, I'll be there if you want to chat in person.

------
evk1
CircleUp - San Francisco & Remote [US]. Hiring full stack software engineers
that love Python & the web.

CircleUp is building an online investment marketplace that helps non-tech
consumer & retail businesses raise the capital they need to expand. These are
companies selling products such as greek yogurt, granola bars, energy drinks,
footware, athletic gear, baby food, pet care, cosmetics-- something you might
buy in a Whole Foods or Costco. Venture Capital firms don't invest in these
categories, and these deals are still too early-stage for traditional private
equity. So these entrepreneurs struggle to raise the money that would help
them keep up with demand; at the same time, many investors could benefit from
the returns of this asset class, if only it could be made easily accessible.

We have been named one of the Top 5 Most Disruptive companies in Finance by
CNBC, one of America's Most Promising Companies by Forbes, and one of the 50
Best Fintech Innovators by KPMG. We are backed by top-tier investors including
Google Ventures & Union Square Ventures.

Our stack is Python (Django) + AngularJS. We use some exciting applications of
Machine Learning in Python. We are 11 engineers and growing fast. Half the
engineering team is in SF, half is remote (distributed across the US). We're
looking for smart generalists that never stop learning, like working full
stack, and are excited to have some impact on the economy outside of silicon
valley tech.

Help us shape the future of finance! Apply at:
[https://circleup.com/jobs/engineer/](https://circleup.com/jobs/engineer/)

[https://circleup.com/](https://circleup.com/)

More info:

# on our last round of funding [http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/26/opening-
consumer-products-t...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/26/opening-consumer-
products-to-crowdsourced-investment-circleup-raises-14-million/)

# success story about a company we helped [http://www.nydailynews.com/new-
york/n-y-small-businesses-tur...](http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/n-y-
small-businesses-turning-crowdsourcing-sites-circleup-raise-money-
article-1.1244463)

# article about crowdfunding pioneers. first half of it describes CircleUp
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/06/business/crowdfunding-
for-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/06/business/crowdfunding-for-small-
business-is-still-an-unclear-path.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

# article about how CircleUp helps eliminate the "funding gap" for women owned
businesses [http://www.inc.com/ryan-caldbeck/female-led-companies-
thrive...](http://www.inc.com/ryan-caldbeck/female-led-companies-thrive-in-
online-fundingraising-markets.html)

------
kedargj
QA Automation Engineer at Chegg, Santa Clara, CA. (full-time)

Ever faced hiring bias because you're a _woman_ or from a _minority group_ or
have a _non-traditional educational background_?

Now, you'll be judged for your real talent and not your background.

Chegg invites engineers with unconventional backgrounds for the role of a QA
engineer on their team.

What you’ll do on our team:

-You’ll be creating automated tests for our highly scalable and fault tolerant Java based systems. We deal with financial transactions, so mistakes are literally costly.

-We highly value test driven development. We’re not a TDD team… yet. You will participate in improving our team to reach TDD nirvana.

-Understand the business problems being solved and understand how to evaluate our software that solves those problems.

-Create tests that maximize the value to our business (reduce risk the most for the least investment in effort).

-Clearly communicate actionable insight to those that can resolve the problems you identify.

Application Details:

We are committed to having a _meritocratic, transparent and bias-free
selection process that is inclusive to all applicants._

To apply please email your interest to chegg@gapjumpers.me

or please take our blind audition challenge at
[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/chegg/qs-214](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/chegg/qs-214)

~~~
Decade
GapJumpers sucks. It won’t let me take the audition without getting a LinkedIn
account and connecting it to GapJumpers.

Maybe you should try switching to TrueAbility.

------
bambootalent
Bamboo Talent (www.bambootalent.com) - New York, NY

We are a talent search firm, working closely with NYC's tech community, acting
as a true business partner to growing organizations looking to scale their
engineering teams. We care about customer service and operate with respect,
honesty and integrity in every communication.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We meet every client we represent, to ensure our ability
to answer your questions. We focus on understanding our clients’ needs, and
thus allowing you to make an informed decision on whether or not it makes
sense to speak with them.

 _Some of our clients’ current needs span:

-Technologies: Golang, Python, C/C++, Java, Ruby, Linux, Javascript, Angular.js, Backbone,js, Objective-C (iOS), Core Java (Android)

-Companies: Data Analytics, SaaS, PaaS, Developer Tools, Healthcare, E-Commerce, Media, AdTech_

Please get in touch to learn further details on these and other
companies/roles we are representing.

email: jon@bambootalent.com

~~~
wasd
"Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards."

------
darbar13
ewew

------
dat888
__* ShareThis in Palo Alto is HIRING! __*

ShareThis is an incredible social sharing data start-up backed by Blue Chip,
T-Venture, DFJ - who also funded huge successes like Tesla, Twitter, Skype,
Box and much more - DFJ.com. Our entrepreneurial and passionate leaders and
team have top backgrounds from Harvard, Berkeley, Columbia, Google, Amazon,
PayPal & numerous successful start-ups.

Over half the Fortune 500 already use our comprehensive and innovative Insight
Analytics, Research and Data Tools for branding and advertising. We have great
engineering challenges and an exciting product roadmap for 2015! We collect
terabytes of data daily for us to use on our current and evolving stack: Java,
Javascript, PHP, Python, HTML5, CSS, Kafka, Hadoop, AeroSpike, LAMP,
Cassandra, AWS. We make social data actionable thru the use of machine
learning and low latency distributed systems.

We've won numerous industry awards due to our phenomenal growth including the
prestigious Forbes America’s Most Promising Companies list. We just moved into
our new modern Palo Alto office and beautiful campus (with scenic water
fountains surrounded by over a dozen palm trees) - Google Nest Labs and Bosch
Research are our neighbors. Did I mention the catered lunches, ping pong,
foosball, gourmet coffee machines, beverages, snacks and fresh fruits? You get
the idea of why people looove being here.

We collect terabytes of data daily for us to use on our current and evolving
stack: Java, Javascript, PHP, Python, HTML5, CSS, Kafka, Hadoop, AeroSpike,
LAMP, Cassandra, AWS. We make social data actionable thru the use of machine
learning and low latency distributed systems.

Check out some of our challenges we're solving on our engineering blog:
[http://engineering.sharethis.com](http://engineering.sharethis.com)

Watch a video about our culture and how our business works (and lots more!) at
[http://ShareThis.com/rocketship](http://ShareThis.com/rocketship)

We are growing fast - getting more and more users every day. We really believe
in "Move fast, fail fast, learn fast, iterate fast”. We've built
infrastructure to enable this value, like continuous deployment. The position
best fits someone that likes to get their brains around the "big picture"
planning and direction as well as love being a hands-on code contributor.
ShareThis promotes sharing of interesting content among users connected by a
social and shared interests graph.

RESPONSIBILITIES

▪ Contribute to the design, architecture and development of terabyte scale
real-time and batch architectures ▪ Participate in hack-a-thons, code reviews
and architecture discussion ▪ Metrics driven approach to improving performance
(uptime/response times/scalability) and quality of our applications

QUALIFICATIONS

▪ Some experience developing end-to-end API applications and/or big data
pipelines ▪ Passion for creating quality, data driven applications ▪ Show off
your Tech IQ! Send us your blogs, Stack Overflow answers, stuff on
GitHublet's, projects, code or hacks you want to share or blogs, tweets, or
forums you follow regularly

We offer great perks, cool office, catered lunches.

INTERESTED? email: dat@sharethis.com

* No Remote, H1B transfers OK, Unpaid Internships Available, No Recruiters please.

~~~
Blackthorn
> Unpaid Internships Available

Don't do this. It's exploitative and extremely classist, even if not
intentionally.

I'm also wondering what the quality of interns you could get given that most
tech companies actually pay their interns pretty well.

~~~
xasos
I believe it's mostly illegal to have an unpaid intern as well, unless you
follow the California and Federal Labor Laws.

> 1\. The internship, even though it includes actual operation of the
> facilities of the employer, is similar to training which would be given in
> an educational environment;

2\. The internship experience is for the benefit of the intern;

3\. The intern does not displace regular employees, but works under close
supervision of existing staff;

4\. The employer that provides the training derives no immediate advantage
from the activities of the intern; and on occasion its operations may actually
be impeded;

5\. The intern is not necessarily entitled to a job at the conclusion of the
internship; and

6\. The employer and the intern understand that the intern is not entitled to
wages for the time spent in the internship

------
wrath
360pi, Ottawa Ontario, Canada

Company Overview: 360pi helps top retailers compete and win in an era when
shoppers expect and demand complete price transparency. Our customer base of
"brick & mortar", e-commerce, and multichannel retailers accounts for over
$US100 billion in annual retail sales and includes Ace Hardware, Best Buy
Canada, build.com, TrueValue, and Guitar Center, among others.

We are looking for young and talented developers to help us write crawlers and
products that will reshape the retail industry. If you are interested, see the
links below. You can email any questions at dominic@360pi.com

[http://360pi.theresumator.com/apply/](http://360pi.theresumator.com/apply/)

~~~
airza
pretty sure asking for "young" developers is against the EEOC, bud...

~~~
pnathan
does the EEOC apply to CA?

~~~
mynegation
EEOC does not but Canadian Human Rights Act does, and it forbids
discrimination on the basis of age, unless it is proven to be BFOR (bona fide
occupational requirement).

